# Forum General General Discussion  Тема для глупых вопросов (Silly Questions Topic)

## Rtyom

Вот, решил создать такую тему, где можно было бы задвать любые глупые вопросы и надеяться получить хоть какой-нибудь ответ, не страшась, что тебя затюкают. 
I just decided to create the topic where people can ask different silly questions in hope to get an answer and also in hope not to get browbeaten for that. 
----------- 
Сегодня иду по улице. В кроссовок набились несколько довольно крупных камней. Вопрос: как они туда могли попасть? Дырок вроде нет, ногами не шаркаю.   ::

----------


## Indra

Я всегда хотела узнать, но стеснялась спросить, в завтраке хлопья+молоко молоко прямо из холодильника берется, холодное?

----------


## Wowik

> Я всегда хотела узнать, но стеснялась спросить, в завтраке хлопья+молоко молоко прямо из холодильника берется, холодное?

 Я холодное лью. Жена детям и себе подогревает.

----------


## Rtyom

Наверно, холодно есть такой завтрак. К сожалению, ни разу не пробовал.

----------


## Leof

> Сегодня иду по улице. В кроссовок набились несколько довольно крупных камней. Вопрос: как они туда могли попасть? Дырок вроде нет, ногами не шаркаю.

 Тёма...                                     
это только предположение...                                                          
но, я тебе советую....                                                                        
 когда моешь ноги - тчательно мой между пальцами  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    
Тёма, я шучу!!!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

В фильмах каждый раз, когда у кого-то начинается panic attack, его заставляют дышать в бумажный пакет. Люди действительно это делают (не в кино)?! Что, действительно никого не удивляет, когда нормальный человек так волнуется, что у него начинаются проблемы с дыханием (у них в кино и пакет всегда наготове   ::  )?

----------


## Оля

> В фильмах каждый раз, когда у кого-то начинается panic attack, его заставляют дышать в бумажный пакет. Люди действительно это делают (не в кино)?! Что, действительно никого не удивляет, когда нормальный человек так волнуется, что у него начинаются проблемы с дыханием (у них в кино и пакет всегда наготове   )?

 А я что-то никогда такого не видела... или не обращала внимания.   ::

----------


## JJ

Оля, стопудово так и есть. Я тоже несколько раз видел.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, стопудово так и есть. Я тоже несколько раз видел.

 Да я верю. Просто, возможно, я не те фильмы смотрю   ::

----------


## Wowik

panic attack
острое тревожное состояние с реакцией паники 
Хм! Видел в фильмах просто бьют по морде  :: 
Значит тоже не то кино смотрю.

----------


## Оля

> Хм! Видел в фильмах просто бьют по морде 
> Значит тоже не то кино смотрю.

   ::

----------


## Rtyom

*Leof*, оригинальный ответ.  ::  Есть ещё варианты?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А я что-то никогда такого не видела... или не обращала внимания.

 Ну а мне попадается такое ПОСТОЯННО. И этот вопрос меня мучает очень давно.  :: 
Я поначалу думала, что это какой-то специфический американский психоз, этакий медицинский стереотип (как у нас "дышите глубже, вы взволнованы"). А потом заволновалась, что это уже везде в порядке вещей, одна я не знаю.  ::  
ЗЫ. Навскидку, что вспомнилось - в сериале Друзья в первой серии Рэйчел пыхтела в пакетик, и в "Цыпленке Цыпе" бегемот тоже (даже в мультике! УжОс.  :: ).

----------


## Оля

> американский психоз 
> в сериале Друзья в первой серии Рэйчел

 Ой, я и правда совсем другое кино смотрю   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  американский психоз
> в сериале Друзья в первой серии Рэйчел   Ой, я и правда совсем другое кино смотрю

 А я много чего смотрю, и все обрывками, т.к. друзья  просят скачать/записать/перегнать в др. формат, и в процессе такого насмотришься! От этого столько глупых вопросов накапливается!  ::   
Ну че, кто-нибудь видел живого человека с бумажным пакетом на голове?  Иностранные друзья, ау!  ::

----------


## kamka

> Ну че, кто-нибудь видел живого человека с бумажным пакетом на голове?  Иностранные друзья, ау!

 I get car-sick a lot, and when I was a kid, I went on a school trip and felt really sick, the bus driver told me to do something like that  ::  Come to think of it, perhaps he was just too big of a fan of American TV :P

----------


## Rtyom

Хм. Сегодня в мультике про котопса видел, что для того чтобы прекратить икать, Кот использовал бумажный пакет.  ::

----------


## Man

А меня вот давно мучает вопрос: "Почему люди мусорят на улице, даже если рядом есть урны?".

----------


## Rtyom

Скорее всего, из урны ветер мусор и разносит.

----------


## Оля

> А меня вот давно мучает вопрос: "Почему люди мусорят на улице, даже если рядом есть урны?".

 Потому что так воспитаны. Точнее, невоспитаны.

----------


## Оля

> Почему аватар Лёвы нецветной?

 Это такая мода.
У нас тут её кое-кто задал....    ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Просто я ценитель ч\б.
К тому же, сущность людей...
меня нельзя обвинить в том, что я следую какой-либо моде

----------


## Оля

А мне очень нравятся черно-белые фотографии.

----------


## Leof

А мне тоже.

----------


## Rtyom

Я тоже никогда не следую моде. В этом поддерживаю. Если большинство начинает что-то абсолютизировать, приходится прибегать к некоторому эпатажу.  ::

----------


## Leof

Ммм...ээээээ...мм
ннооо...
говорят...сейчас в моде не следовать моде.  ::   
Мы похожи в своём стремлении быть непохожими.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Вот к вам русским форумчанам действительно глупый вопрос: 
Что же такое "жжёшь, жжёт, и т.д."?  Если это баян, извините.

----------


## Lampada

> Вот к вам русским форумчанам действительно глупый вопрос:
> Что же такое "жжёшь, жжёт, и т.д."?  Если это баян, извините.

 _Жжош! Жжот! _  - выражение восхищения (на языке "падонков").   
Язык _падонков_ (Словарь) http://www.smis-bntu.net/content/view/41/26/  Ещё по вопросу.
_______________________
Про падонский язык. 
"...в последние годы наряду с привычными русскими словами всё чаще употребляется специфический язык Интернет и SMS. 
Новые слова придумали и первыми начали употреблять в своей среде заядлые компьютерщики. Однако сейчас «словечко» «превед» можно услышать и от далёкого от Интернет человека. Модные слова всё чаще используют в рекламе. 
Об особенностях лексики нам рассказал Иван Мокосин — человек, большую часть времени проводящий у компьютера: «Буквы Е часто заменяются на И и наоборот. То же самое происходит с О, А. В этом и заключается «падонковская» лексика — это коверкание нормального русского языка. «Падонский» язык вырос из общения на форумах и комментариев. В определенный момент американский художник Джон Лоури нарисовал свою известную картину: двое любовников на поляне. Из лесу выходит медведь и говорит им: «Сюрприз»! Русские «падонки» перевели это как «превед». Вот отсюда и пошло «превед, красавчег». 
Сознательное коверкание слов, по мнению Ивана, далеко не показатель грамотности. Этим занимаются подчас не только подростки, но и серьёзные люди: «Мне кажется, что это просто весело. Падонский язык добавляет юмора в общение. Когда ты что-то пишешь на форуме, а тебе отвечают: „комменты рулят“ или „афтар, пеши исчо“, — это забавно». 
Профессор, исследователь русского языка Гурий Судаков также не склонен драматизировать ситуацию: «Мне думается, что это нормальное состояние живого языка. Это нормальное отношение людей к языку. К языку человек привыкает как к воздуху и считает, что этим можно распоряжаться, как угодно. То, что касается компьютерного языка и языка SMS: то, что у нас появилось ещё одно средство для общения, — это хорошо. В конце концов, переболеет компьютерный язык, заговорят нормально. Там модничанья некоторые есть. А потом, общаются молодые люди, поэтому элементы жаргона присутствуют. Но это нормально, переболеем». 
По мнению Гурия Судакова, чтобы писать грамотно и говорить красиво, надо просто больше читать. ..." http://newsvo.ru/news/2006/04/19/13:45:56.html

----------


## Rtyom

Точнее, "жжош" и "жжот".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Спасибо вам за ответ!  *Rtyom:*  

> Точнее, "жжош" и "жжот".

 
я видал и "жжёшь" и "жжош".  Но раз ты говоришь второй вариант, это для меня закон!   ::   ::    
А я конечно выражаю восхищение вот так: _
В душе моей огонь горит прекрасный,
Его зажгли Вы — автор слов бесценных.
Перо в руке, чернила, шарф атласный…
Пишите дальше, радуйте нас бренных._

----------


## Rtyom

Прекрасно, Кот!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вот к вам русским форумчанам действительно глупый вопрос: 
> Что же такое "жжёшь, жжёт, и т.д."?  Если это баян, извините.

 Зайди вот сюда: Жаргон Падонков - на мой взгляд, самая исчерпывающая информация по теме (ненормативная лексика).

----------


## Юрка

Один журнал предложил мне в качестве технического специалиста поучаствовать в написании статьи. Я выдаю некий текст с постановкой проблемы и описанием этапов её решения, прилагаю фотографии. Далее сотрудник редакции делает с моим текстом что хочет. Как Вы думаете, стОит браться ?

----------


## Ramil

> Один журнал предложил мне в качестве технического специалиста поучаствовать в написании статьи. Я выдаю некий текст с постановкой проблемы и описанием этапов её решения, прилагаю фотографии. Далее сотрудник редакции делает с моим текстом что хочет. Как Вы думаете, стОит браться ?

 Вопрос поставлен некорректно. Скока за это платют? - это самый главный вопрос.

----------


## Юрка

> Скока за это платют? - это самый главный вопрос.

 Я не спрашивал, а мне и не сказали...

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Один журнал предложил мне в качестве технического специалиста поучаствовать в написании статьи. Я выдаю некий текст с постановкой проблемы и описанием этапов её решения, прилагаю фотографии. Далее сотрудник редакции делает с моим текстом что хочет. Как Вы думаете, стОит браться ?   Вопрос поставлен некорректно. Скока за это платют? - это самый главный вопрос.

 И самый глупый?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Скока за это платют? - это самый главный вопрос.   Я не спрашивал, а мне и не сказали...

 Тебе тогда это зачем? Просто так? Если просто так, тогда можешь попробовать свои силы. Если ты хочешь получить бапки - то этот вопрос надо спрашивать в первую очередь.

----------


## Юрка

> И самый глупый?

 Серьёзно ? А почему ?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  И самый глупый?    Серьёзно ? А почему ?

 Если несерьёзно — тема такая.  ::   
Смысл писать вообще есть, в любом случае. В зависимости от того, какие преследуются цели. Если прото денежка нужна — далеко не факт, что её заплатят. Если просто самоутвердиться — могут и не оценить. Если «примазаться» к какой-то теме (особенно в соавторстве) — только если закладывать фундамент для личных интересов по проблемному вопросу. И так далее.

----------


## Юрка

> Если прото денежка нужна — далеко не факт, что её заплатят.

 Жалко. Денежка не помешала бы. Тем более, что для составления материала наверное придётся немного потратиться (в пределах 1000-3000 рублей).  

> Если просто самоутвердиться — могут и не оценить.

 Да фиг с ними.  

> Если «примазаться» к какой-то теме (особенно в соавторстве) — только если закладывать фундамент для личных интересов по проблемному вопросу.

 Да-да, примазаться в личных интересах. Потом куплю номер журнала и всем буду показывать. Так мол и так, я делал. А клиенты пойдут косяком...

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда надо искать либо спонсора, либо требовать гонорар за такую работу. 
Кстати, зачем покупать номер? Авторский экземпляр должОн бесплатным быть.

----------


## Ramil

::  Раз уж такую шикарную тему на форуме завели, тогда может кто поможет решить задачку по геометрии за 11 класс: 
Найти углы тругольника, в котором высота и медиана проведена из одной вершины, делят угол при вершине на три равные угла.   
Find all angles of a triangle which has height and median drawn from one corner dividing the angle at this corner into three equal angles.

----------


## Scorpio

Решение единственное:
^ABC = 90 град, ^BAC = 60 град, ^ACB = 30 град.

----------


## Ramil

> Решение единственное:
> ^ABC = 90 град, ^BAC = 60 град, ^ACB = 30 град.

 На рисунке ^ABC больше 90 градусов. Это видно даже невооружённым глазом (я даже угольник прикладывал).
Но можно узнать, почему ты так решил?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Решение единственное:
> ^ABC = 90 град, ^BAC = 60 град, ^ACB = 30 град.   На рисунке ^ABC больше 90 градусов. Это видно даже невооружённым глазом (я даже угольник прикладывал).

 Решаете геометрические задачи путем прикладывания транспортира к рисункам, сделанным от руки?
Оригинальный способ.  ::    

> Но можно узнать, почему ты так решил?

 Если кратко, вот ход моего решения: 
Примем треть угла ABC за a, отрезок BH за 1 (для простоты).
Тогда: BN = 1 / cos a, HN = tg a;
аналогично: BC = 1 / cos 2a, HC = tg 2a. 
С другой стороны, т.к. AH = HN (т.к. BH является биссектрисой и высотой, треугольник ABN равнобедренный) и AN == NC, то очевидно, что HC = 3 HN. Подставляя это в уже известные нам формулы, получим: 
tg 2a = 3 tg a 
Уравнение уже решается тривиально (через известные ТГ тождества заменяем tg 2a на 2 tg a / (1 - tg^2 a), избавляясь от тангенса получаем квадратное уравнение, решая его получаем tg a = 1/sqrt(3), и соотв. a == 30 градусов).
Но можно и проще: взглянуть на таблицу значений простейших ТГ функций, и без труда найти значение угла, удвоение которого приводит к утроению тангенса от него.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Cool! 
Я думал над ней всё утро. Всё уравнения, которые я составлял вырождались в тождества. Чисто интуитивно мне хотелось поверить в ответ 90 * 30 * 60, но смущало то, что чертёж казался весьма точным, а на нём визуально угол ABC не был прямым. (Не догадался соотнести AN c NC и понять что BN на чертеже - вовсе не медиана.  ::

----------


## Leof

Джедаи!  ::   
_______
Я, мне кажется, уже спрашивал, прошу прощения за забывчивость, но
что значит, когда отвечают одним этим вот словом: _Whatever_ ?

----------


## Indra

глупый вопрос: почему в России елку выбрасывают весной, а георгиевскую ленточку отвязывают осенью?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> глупый вопрос: почему в России елку выбрасывают весной, а георгиевскую ленточку отвязывают осенью?

 It's the most natural thing to do  ::  When, do you suppose I should dispose of that stuff?  
Между прочим, вспомнил, как где-то опубликовали прикольные сообщения, которые абоненты пейджинговых компаний шлют друг-другу. Среди прочих было такое: 
(жена - мужу 31 декабря): 
- Приезжай быстрей, тебе ещё елку выкинуть надо. Купи ёлку.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Я, мне кажется, уже спрашивал, прошу прощения за забывчивость, но
> что значит, когда отвечают одним этим вот словом: _Whatever_

 Несогласие -- но не хочешь об этом спорить. 
Но может иметь разные значения зависимо от контекста.  Не можешь  привести пример контекста?

----------


## Leof

Я, кажется, понял, и  такое объяснение очень подходит. 
Спасибо, *Коt*, за твой ответ!  ::

----------


## Leof

Я, кажется, понял, и  такое объяснение очень подходит. 
Спасибо, *Коt*, за твой ответ!  ::

----------


## Leof

Здорово смотрится через стерео очки!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Здорово смотрится через стереоочки!

 То-то ты несколько постов подряд делаешь  ::  
Лев, не в обиду сказано, тебя ласково коснулась интернетовская тенденция раздельно писать сложнообразованные слова?   ::

----------


## Leof

Нет, просто это слово я никогда до этого не писал.
Тенденция не интернетовская, а вордовская.
По работе приходится писать много текстов и документов, в которых категорически _низя делоть ашипки_.
На всякий случай, я оставляю последнюю проверку для Ворда. Вот по привычке и _раз единяю_ все _подо зрительные_ слова.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Умоляю только, не пиши _супер эффективный_, _оффициальный_ и тому подобных уродцев.   ::

----------


## Leof

Ну, я постараюсь :P   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Нет, просто это слово я никогда до этого не писал.
> Тенденция не интернетовская, а вордовская.
> По работе приходится писать много текстов и документов, в которых категорически _низя делоть ашипки_.
> На всякий случай, я оставляю последнюю проверку для Ворда. Вот по привычке и _раз единяю_ все _подо зрительные_ слова.

 Раньше ворд на слово мультиканальный предлагал замену "мультик анальный" и много много других приколов. Я бы не полагался на ворд в деле проверки, максимум он защищает от опечаток. 
А можно попросить Олю - она все ашыпки выловит  ::

----------


## Оля

> А можно попросить Олю - она все ашыпки выловит

 Не все.  :P

----------


## Rtyom

Как видно, панацеи не придвидицца...   ::

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, я как раз горазд на опечатки. Когда сам над текстом долго думаешь, а потом долго его набиваешь, а потом долго исправляешь и редактируешь, перестаёшь вообще замечать даже самые очевидные ляпы.

----------


## Rtyom

> Рамиль, я как раз горазд на опечатки. Когда сам над текстом долго думаешь, а потом долго его набиваешь, а потом долго исправляешь и редактируешь, перестаёшь вообще замечать даже самые очевидные ляпы.

 Так и я могу.  ::

----------


## Паук

Вопрос:
Что за странная традиция в американских фильмах — в начальных титрах при перечислении исполнителей главных ролей для последнего (и только для последнего) указывается, кого он играет? Откуда такое? Даже в английских субтитрах к нашему «Шерлоку Холмсу»:  

> Irina Kupchenko,
> Nikita Mihalkov,
> Alla Demidova,
> Svetlana Kruchkova
> Alexandr Adabashian,
> Borislav Brondukov
> Sergei Martinson,
> Evgeny Steblov
> Oleg Yankovsky *as Stapleton*

----------


## Оля

> Вопрос:
> Что за странная традиция в американских фильмах — в начальных титрах при перечислении исполнителей главных ролей для последнего (и только для последнего) указывается, кого он играет? Откуда такое? Даже в английских субтитрах к нашему «Шерлоку Холмсу»:       Originally Posted by Subtitles  Irina Kupchenko,
> Nikita Mihalkov,
> Alla Demidova,
> Svetlana Kruchkova
> Alexandr Adabashian,
> Borislav Brondukov
> Sergei Martinson,
> Evgeny Steblov
> Oleg Yankovsky *as Stapleton*

 Ну неправда. Вовсе не для последнего! Так бывает, когда актер играет какую-то особую, ключевую роль в фильме (например, роль Степлтона), либо когда это просто какой-то особо известный актер, а роль неважно какая (так обычно в американских фильмах). И при этом вовсе необязательно, что этот титр последний. 
А в титрах к ШХ написано "Янковский as Stapleton" потому что этот титр (Янковский) самими авторами фильма вынесен особо. Но иностранцам просто имя "Янковский" ничего не скажет, поэтому (чтобы обратили на него внимание) - "Янковский as Stapleton".

----------


## Оля

Кстати, в титрах к "Собаке Баскервилей" после фамилии Янковского идут и другие фамилии. Если уж цитируете, то цитируйте адекватно, а не вырывайте "из контекста":   

> Irina Kupchenko,
> Nikita Mihalkov,
> Alla Demidova,
> Svetlana Kruchkova
> Alexandr Adabashian,
> Borislav Brondukov
> Sergei Martinson,
> Evgeny Steblov
> Oleg Yankovsky *as Stapleton*

 +
O.Belov, D.Bessonov, O.Palmov
A.Hudeyev, R.Chirov
and others

----------


## Юрка

А почему главный пчеловод всея Москвы в ответ на просьбу разрешить геям парад вдруг стал демонстрировать всему миру что лично он совершенно "нормальный пацан" и геев не любит ?
У него какие-то комплексы на эту тему ?
Или его окружение требует подобного поведения ?

----------


## BappaBa

> А почему главный пчеловод всея Москвы в ответ на просьбу разрешить геям парад вдруг стал демонстрировать всему миру что лично он совершенно "нормальный пацан" и геев не любит?

 А как он это демонстрирует? Запретом парада?  

> У него какие-то комплексы на эту тему ?
> Или его окружение требует подобного поведения ?

 Думаю, общественное мнение "требует подобного поведения". У большинства, по-моему, такой подход: шарабаньтесь хоть круглосуточно дома и в своих барах, но нефиг вылезать на улицу с транспарантами.

----------


## Юрка

> А как он это демонстрирует? Запретом парада?

 Запретом, задержаниями, бездействием когда маргиналы бьют их по морде, попытки организовать анти-гей движение.  

> Думаю, общественное мнение "требует подобного поведения".

 От общественного мнения (вернее от тюремного этикета) можно было бы и дистанцироваться. Популизм наверное не даёт.

----------


## mishau_

Смотрел кино Scent of a Woman с Аль Пачино и К. О'Доннелом и видел там сцену как главные герои - полковник Слайд и Симс - вошли в фешенебельный ресторан и Симса попросили даже одеть смокинг, который ему любезно подали на входе. Все круто, но в какой-то момент Симс спросил Аль Пачино: "вы идете в ресторан, где гамбургер стоит 26 долларов?"   
Я вот думаю... смокинг, дорогие вина, гамбургер...  и опять думаю... гамбургер, винтажные вина, смогинг... Ответье, ну какого хрена в таком изысканном ресторане фаст фуд делает???   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Я вот думаю... смокинг, дорогие вина, гамбургер...  и опять думаю... гамбургер, винтажные вина, смогинг... Ответье, ну какого хрена в таком изысканном ресторане фаст фуд делает???

 Это какой-то хитрый гамбургер =) Еще вспоминается "Криминальное чтиво", когда Винсент и Мия приходят в кабак (где столики оформлены в виде машин 50-х), и Мия заказывает молочный коктейль за 5 долларов =) Винсент: Молочный коктейль за 5 долларов?   ::   Официантка: Да. Винсент: Вы туда виски добавляете? Официантка: Нет. Винсент: Просто спросил...
=)

----------


## Оля

> Смотрел кино Scent of a Woman с Аль Пачино и К. О'Доннелом и видел там сцену как главные герои - полковник Слайд и Симс - вошли в фешенебельный ресторан и Симса попросили даже одеть смокинг, который ему любезно подали на входе. Все круто, но в какой-то момент Симс спросил Аль Пачино: "вы идете в ресторан, где гамбургер стоит 26 долларов?"   
> Я вот думаю... смокинг, дорогие вина, гамбургер...  и опять думаю... гамбургер, винтажные вина, смогинг... Ответье, ну какого хрена в таком изысканном ресторане фаст фуд делает???

 Ну может, просто Симс  обозвал "гамбургером" какой-нибудь дорогой бутерброд?   ::

----------


## Leof

А может, в этом весь смысл? Ты платишь деньги за то, что тебе подадут всё, что тебе вздумается. Достанут из-под земли.

----------


## mishau_

Нет, Симс это сказал после того как стал читать меню, от которого у него глаза на лоб полезли. И как мне кажется, по логике вещей о гамбургере он узнал из меню.    

> А может, в этом весь смысл? Ты платишь деньги за то, что тебе подадут всё, что тебе вздумается. Достанут из-под земли.

 Тогда странно обязывать посетителей находиться в зале в смокинге.

----------


## Rtyom

Дресс-код, однако.

----------


## Оля

> Нет, Симс это сказал после того как стал читать меню, от которого у него глаза на лоб полезли. И как мне кажется, по логике вещей о гамбургере он узнал из меню.

 Ну и что? Увидел в меню что-то вроде бутерброда и обозвал его гамбургером. Почему нет? 
Ну еще одна версия: может, у американцев гамбургер - настолько распространенная еда, что её наличие в любом меню любого ресторана само собой разумеется.   ::  Ну, может, они без неё не могут!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ну уж если они техном обзывают без разбору все остальные направления электронной музыки, то что говорить о гамбургерах. Ещё одно широкозначное слово.

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Оля] 

> Нет, Симс это сказал после того как стал читать меню, от которого у него глаза на лоб полезли. И как мне кажется, по логике вещей о гамбургере он узнал из меню.

 Ну и что? Увидел в меню что-то вроде бутерброда и обозвал его гамбургером. Почему нет? 
Ну еще одна версия: может, у американцев гамбургер - настолько распространенная еда, что её наличие в любом меню любого ресторана само собой разумеется.   ::  Ну, может, они без неё не могут!   :: [/quote:3fapeedz]
Вот эта версия интересна. Более того, мне один американец это сказал как само собой разумеещееся. Чипсы и гамбургеры. Просто в дорогих ресторанах, это могут быть чипсы с выпендребубелями (weapandreeboobles) и  гамбургеры с супервыпендролябрами (superweapandrawlabras).

----------


## Оля

Меня попросили записать на аудио аксиому параллельности Евклида, но я не могу проговорить то, чего не понимаю, по крайней мере не понимаю, как слова связаны грамматически. Если кто разбирается в математике, подскажите, нет ли здесь ошибки (я имею в виду - с точки зрения русского языка)?  _Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей._ 
Особенно меня ставит в тупик вот это: "Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми...", да и дальше тоже не легче.

----------


## Ramil

> Меня попросили записать на аудио аксиому параллельности Евклида, но я не могу проговорить то, чего не понимаю, по крайней мере не понимаю, как слова связаны грамматически. Если кто разбирается в математике, подскажите, нет ли здесь ошибки (я имею в виду - с точки зрения русского языка)?  _Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей._ 
> Особенно меня ставит в тупик вот это: "Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми...", да и дальше тоже не легче.

 
Ссылка: Пятый постулат Евклида 
Аксиома параллельности Евклида или пятый постулат — одна из аксиом, лежащих в основании классической планиметрии впервые описанной в «Началах Евклида».  _И если прямая (на рисунке g), падающая на две прямые (k и h, соответственно) , образует внутренние и по одну сторону углы (альфа и бета), меньшие двух прямых (имеется ввиду "прямых углов"), то продолженные неограниченно эти прямые (k и h) встретятся с той стороны, где углы меньше двух прямых (углов, т.е. в точке S)._ 
Евклид различает понятия постулат и аксиома, не объясняя их различия; в разных манускриптах Начал Евклида разбиение утверждений на аксиомы и постулаты различно, равно как не совпадает их порядок. В современном издании Гейберга сформулированное утверждение является пятым постулатом. 
На современном языке:  _Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей._ 
Эквивалент аксиомы:  _В плоскости через точку, не лежащую на данной прямой, можно провести одну, и только одну прямую, параллельную данной._ 
Вот последнее мы в школе и проходили. 
На рисунке: если сумма углов альфа+бета меньше 180 градусов, то прямые k и h пересекаются в точке S.

----------


## Оля

Ramil, спасибо большое за твою отзывчивость!..   ::   Но я немного не об этом спрашивала   ::  
Я просто не понимаю, как построено это предложение, мне кажется, что оно построено не по-русски или с ошибкой: _Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей._ 
Я приложила максимум умственных усилий, чтобы его понять, и мне очень помог рисунок. Но давай я выделю зелёным цветом то, что я понимаю в этом предложении, а красным - то, чего не понимаю (ни смысла, ни грамматической связи с остальными словами в предложении):  Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей.

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, спасибо большое за твою отзывчивость!..    Но я немного не об этом спрашивала   
> Я просто не понимаю, как построено это предложение, мне кажется, что оно построено не по-русски или с ошибкой: _Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей._ 
> Я приложила максимум умственных усилий, чтобы его понять, и мне очень помог рисунок. Но давай я выделю зелёным цветом то, что я понимаю в этом предложении, а красным - то, чего не понимаю (ни смысла, ни грамматической связи с остальными словами в предложении):  Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной, образованных двумя прямыми при пересечении их третьей, с одной из сторон от секущей меньше 180°, то эти прямые пересекаются, и притом по ту же сторону от секущей.

 Если сумма внутренних углов с общей стороной (имеется ввиду, что у углов есть одна общая сторона - на рисунке - это прямая g), образованных двумя прямыми (h и k) при пересечении их третьей (прямой g), с одной из сторон (со стороны секущей прямой линии), т.е. внутри "треугольника", образованной тремя прямыми h, k и g - углы альфа и бета находятся с одной стороны от секущей прямой и их сумма меньше 180°) .... 
Знаю, определение писал идиот, понятнее было бы так:
Если сумма углов.... с одной стороны от секущей (прямой), но что делать.

----------


## Оля

Спасибо! Теперь понятно!   ::

----------


## mishau_

Ужас какой!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Ужас какой!

 Да не говори!

----------


## translationsnmru

> Смотрел кино Scent of a Woman с Аль Пачино и К. О'Доннелом и видел там сцену как главные герои - полковник Слайд и Симс - вошли в фешенебельный ресторан и Симса попросили даже одеть смокинг, который ему любезно подали на входе. Все круто, но в какой-то момент Симс спросил Аль Пачино: "вы идете в ресторан, где гамбургер стоит 26 долларов?"   
> Я вот думаю... смокинг, дорогие вина, гамбургер...  и опять думаю... гамбургер, винтажные вина, смогинг... Ответье, ну какого хрена в таком изысканном ресторане фаст фуд делает???

 hamburger - это котлета из рубленого мяса. Котлету, зажатую между половинками булочки, _тоже_ назвают гамбургером. Но именно что _тоже_. Так что hamburger - это вовсе не обязательно фаст-фуд.

----------


## Rtyom

> Ужас какой!

 Спасибо, Господи, что я больше не учусь в школе!

----------


## charlestonian

[quote=translations.nm.ru] 

> Смотрел кино Scent of a Woman с Аль Пачино и К. О'Доннелом и видел там сцену как главные герои - полковник Слайд и Симс - вошли в фешенебельный ресторан и Симса попросили даже одеть смокинг, который ему любезно подали на входе. Все круто, но в какой-то момент Симс спросил Аль Пачино: "вы идете в ресторан, где гамбургер стоит 26 долларов?"   
> Я вот думаю... смокинг, дорогие вина, гамбургер...  и опять думаю... гамбургер, винтажные вина, смогинг... Ответье, ну какого хрена в таком изысканном ресторане фаст фуд делает???

 hamburger - это котлета из рубленого мяса. Котлету, зажатую между половинками булочки, _тоже_ назвают гамбургером. Но именно что _тоже_. Так что hamburger - это вовсе не обязательно фаст-фуд.[/quote:12a7lntm] 
(от удивления падает со стула): No sh!t?????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Тема для глупых вопросов indeed...

----------


## Юрка

А почему городские комары гораздо осторожнее и пугливее деревенских ? Другой вид или в деревне у них больше еды и они расслабляются ?
Вчера один несмотря на москитную сетку залетел, еле поймал...

----------


## Leof

Потому, что в деревне народ пьёт горькую. Комары пьют кровь с повышенным содержанием алкоголя, пьянеют, и им становится всё по***.

----------


## Rtyom

Чем, кроме формы, отлчиаются инкубатор для новорождённых и реанимационный стол для новорождённых? По функции они вроде делают одно и тоже.

----------


## Юрка

А почему бог Один и русское слово "одИн" звучат одинаково ? Случайно или в результате заимствования ?

----------


## Rtyom

> А почему бог Один и русское слово "одИн" звучат одинаково ? Случайно или в результате заимствования ?

 Этимологический словарь Фасмера, «один»: http://vasmer.narod.ru/p459.htm
Энциклопедия мифологии, «Один»: http://www.godsbay.ru/vikings/odin.html

----------


## Ramil

> Потому, что в деревне народ пьёт горькую. Комары пьют кровь с повышенным содержанием алкоголя, пьянеют, и им становится всё по***.

 Можно подумать, в городе горькую не пьют.    

> А почему бог Один и русское слово "одИн" звучат одинаково ? Случайно или в результате заимствования ?

 случайно

----------


## BappaBa

Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)

 Наверно, если не долго, то можно.  ::

----------


## Оля

> А почему бог Один и русское слово "одИн" звучат одинаково ? Случайно или в результате заимствования ?

 А разве они звучат одинаково? Имя скандинавского бога Одина произносится с ударением на первый слог.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Потому, что в деревне народ пьёт горькую. Комары пьют кровь с повышенным содержанием алкоголя, пьянеют, и им становится всё по***.   Можно подумать, в городе горькую не пьют.

 В деревне её пьют гораздо больше.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Leof  Потому, что в деревне народ пьёт горькую. Комары пьют кровь с повышенным содержанием алкоголя, пьянеют, и им становится всё по***.   Можно подумать, в городе горькую не пьют.   В деревне её пьют гораздо больше.

 А в городе людям меньше надо, чтобы достичь той же кондиции  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)

 Вскипеть - она вскипит, только вот вряд ли ты сможешь ей воспользоваться  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)   Вскипеть - она вскипит, только вот вряд ли ты сможешь ей воспользоваться

 Твои симнения в использовании кипятка из-за способа кипячения или качества воды? =)

----------


## Leof

> А в городе людям меньше надо, чтобы достичь той же кондиции

 Да, но комaрам-то тоже!  ::

----------


## Юрка

Кажется я подсел на интернет. Что делать ? Это вообще лечится ?

----------


## Оля

> Кажется я подсел на интернет. Что делать ? Это вообще лечится ?

 О, камрад..   ::   
Думаю, это лечится свежим воздухом или большой занятостью разными другими интересными делами... У меня вот даже сессией ЭТО не лечится.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я подсел на интернет много лет назад, когда модем появился.  :: 
Это лечится только добровольной смертью.

----------


## Оля

> Я подсел на интернет много лет назад, когда модем появился. 
> Это лечится только добровольной смертью.

 У меня никогда не было модема.   ::  
Но меня это не спасло.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Бациллы internetus zavleсanus передаются по воздуху!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...У меня вот даже сессией ЭТО не лечится...

 Здесь где-то должна быть услуга "отключите меня пожалуйста на  время сессии"   ::

----------


## Rtyom

«Где-то» — это на форуме?

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> ...У меня вот даже сессией ЭТО не лечится...

 Здесь где-то должна быть услуга "отключите меня пожалуйста на  время сессии"   :: [/quote:1gu7hovo]
Лучше бы была услуга "отключите мне, пожалуйста, сессию".

----------


## Юрка

> Лучше бы была услуга "отключите мне, пожалуйста, сессию".

 Точно. Если курение мешает работе, то надо бросать такую работу.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)

 Не знаю, возможно. Где-то я видел, что можно вскипятить воду в чём-то из горючего материала. Кажется это была ёмкость из бересты...

----------


## Юрка

"Могу помочь" - это тавтология ?

----------


## Оля

> "Могу помочь" - это тавтология ?

 Нет! 
Ведь можно сказать "могу и не помочь"  :: 
Или "не могу помочь".

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> "Могу помочь" - это тавтология ?

 Нет![/quote:27fuxbd7]Жалко. Открытие не состоялось...

----------


## Leof

У меня несколько вопросов: 
Является ли жизнь просто особым состоянием сложного набора взаимодействующих химических веществ, или чем-то б*о*льшим? Где грань между живым и неживым? Что такое смерть? Просто угасание каких-то электрических процессов в организме? Правда ли, что жизнь суть электричество? 
Да, и в качестве маленького дополнения: 
Как это: расширяющаяся вселенная, искревление пространства, теория относительности ( и вероятности), а также, что было до Начала Времён, когда наступит Скончание Веков? 
Да, и, пожалуйста, не надо приводить тут ссылки на сайты, где ужасно научным языком, пространно и многословно приводятся якобы объяснения и ответы на эти вопросы. 
Я сформулировал вопросы просто и чётко, одним предложением и я надеюсь на столь же ясный ответ. 
Спасибо!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)   Не знаю, возможно. Где-то я видел, что можно вскипятить воду в чём-то из горючего материала. Кажется это была ёмкость из бересты...

 Самое сложное прочно установить бутылку в костер =) Кипит за милую душу! По крайней мере, волжская вода =)

----------


## Rtyom

> У меня несколько вопросов:

 По-моему они тебе очень не дают покоя. :P   

> Является ли жизнь просто особым состоянием сложного набора взаимодействующих химических веществ, или чем-то б*о*льшим?

 Что ты понимаешь  под «сложным» набором?   

> Где грань между живым и неживым?

 Вопрос некорректен. Нет чёткого опредления что есть живое, а что есть неживое. А если и есть, то он меня не страивает, потому что ответ был дан человеком познающим, а не человеком знающим.   

> Что такое смерть?

 Я так понимаю, медицинское толкование тебе не подходит?   

> Просто угасание каких-то электрических процессов в организме?

 Тогда утюг тоже умирает.   

> Правда ли, что жизнь суть электричество?

 Так просто?   

> Да, и в качестве маленького дополнения:

 Уф.   

> Как это: расширяющаяся вселенная...

 Про Большой взрыв знаешь?   

> ...искривление пространства...

 , 
Смешались в кучу кони, люди...   

> ...теория относительности...

 Сам не понимаю.   

> ...и вероятности...

 Оно тебе надо?   

> ...а также, что было до Начала Времён

 Этого никто не знает.   

> когда наступит Скончание Веков?

 См. предыдущий ответ.   

> Да, и, пожалуйста, не надо приводить тут ссылки на сайты, где ужасно научным языком, пространно и многословно приводятся якобы объяснения и ответы на эти вопросы.

 Тогда открой книжку — раньше серия такая была «Всё обо всём», для детей.  ::    

> Я сформулировал вопросы просто и чётко, одним предложением и я надеюсь на столь же ясный ответ.

 Одним?   ::     

> Спасибо!

 К Вашим услугам.

----------


## Leof

Вот и задавай после этого вопросы умным людям! На одну половину вопросов ответят вопросом, а на вторую загадкой! :P 
Сразу "книжку открой"!  ::   
Утюг - организм, _а горчица - это минерал_!  ::   
Ладно!
Во всяком случае, ты не обошёл вниманием ни один вопрос!
Спасибо, Тёма! Ты всегда выручишь!

----------


## Ramil

> У меня несколько вопросов: 
> Является ли жизнь просто особым состоянием сложного набора взаимодействующих химических веществ, или чем-то б*о*льшим? Где грань между живым и неживым? Что такое смерть? Просто угасание каких-то электрических процессов в организме? Правда ли, что жизнь суть электричество?

 Ты в бога веришь? Если нет, тогда на твой вопрос точного ответа нет.   

> Да, и в качестве маленького дополнения: 
> Как это: расширяющаяся вселенная, искревление пространства, теория относительности ( и вероятности), а также, что было до Начала Времён, когда наступит Скончание Веков?

 Начала времён не было. Вселенная была создана под человека с "готовым прошлым".

----------


## Юрка

А в Москве в пятницу на премии "Муз-ТВ 2007" была Кристина Агилера. Спела про папу и т. д. Это была фанера или живое исполнение ?

----------


## Юрка

> Правда ли, что жизнь суть электричество?

 Жизнь есть болезнь, передающаяся половым путём и заканчивающаяся летальным исходом.

----------


## Ramil

Как сказала незабвенная Фаина Георгиевна Раневская: "Жизнь - это затяжной прыжок из п..ды в могилу".

----------


## Оля

> А в Москве в пятницу на премии "Муз-ТВ 2007" была Кристина Агилера.

 А кто это такая?   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Как сказала незабвенная Фаина Георгиевна Раневская: "Жизнь - это затяжной прыжок из п..ды в могилу".

 Kakaya zhe ona umnaya  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля][quote="Юрка":12ibl37r]А в Москве в пятницу на премии "Муз-ТВ 2007" была Кристина Агилера.[/quote]
А кто это такая?   :: [/quote:12ibl37r]Певица. Вот её сайт: [url="http://www.christinaaguilera.com"]http://www.christinaaguilera.com[/url]
Мне многие её песенки нравятся.

----------


## Оля

Почему теннисисты в перерывах между геймами всегда едят бананы? Почему именно бананы?

----------


## Юрка

> Почему теннисисты в перерывах между геймами всегда едят бананы? Почему именно бананы?

 Там углеводы. Это легкоусвояемая энергия. Можно заменить на манную кашу (я её всегда ел перед утренней пробежкой  ::  ).

----------


## Rtyom

А на маой предыдущий вопрос никто не ответит?  ::

----------


## Yazeed

Как жизнь в России? 
Как относятся русские к арабскому языку? Популярен ли он в России? 
Почему, в некоторых случаях, предлогу "между" следует родительный падеж, а не творительный? (например - "между двух стульев")

----------


## Оля

> Как жизнь в России?

 Очень по-разному.   

> Как относятся русские к арабскому языку? Популярен ли он в России?

 Хм, мне кажется, что он не популярен. Но есть и немало любителей.   

> Почему_ в некоторых случаях_ после предлога "между" следует родительный падеж, а не творительный? (например - "между двух стульев")

 куда? - между двух стульев
где? - между двумя стульями

----------


## Yazeed

Спасибо, Оля! 
У меня ещё один вопрос: Что такое "дык"? Я его в словаре не нашёл.

----------


## Оля

> У меня ещё один вопрос: Что такое "дык"? Я его в словаре не нашёл.

 Это "разговорный" вариант слова "так" (в значении междометия). 
Так я и говорю! (=Ну вот я именно это и говорю!) = Дык я и говорю!

----------


## Оля

У нас один преподаватель словосочетание "так сказать" вообще сокращает до "кыть".   ::  И это его любимое выражение.   ::

----------


## Leof

Инкубатор для длительного выхаживания и лечения недоношенных младенцев - это такой аквариум. Руки можно просунуть через отверстия. 
А реанимационный стол - это "стол" для проведения реанимации. Его конструкция позволяет проводить все необходимые для срочного спасения вновь прибывших манипуляции. Это просто стол с бортиками и со множеством всяких спасающих прибамбасов.

----------


## Rtyom

> Инкубатор для длительного выхаживания и лечения недоношенных младенцев - это такой аквариум. Руки можно просунуть через отверстия. 
> А реанимационный стол - это "стол" для проведения реанимации. Его конструкция позволяет проводить все необходимые для срочного спасения вновь прибывших манипуляции. Это просто стол с бортиками и со множеством всяких спасающих прибамбасов.

 Сенкс!  ::

----------


## Leof

Уэлком!  ::

----------


## Оля

Мне грозит шанс устроиться на работу. Если что, оформлять меня там будут "по совместительству". Значит ли это, что мне там заведут трудовую книжку и/или карточку пенсионного страхования? (И если да, то нельзя ли этого как-нибудь избежать?   ::  )
И вообще, можно ли меня оформить "по совместительству", если я больше нигде не работаю?

----------


## Ramil

> Мне грозит шанс устроиться на работу. Если что, оформлять меня там будут "по совместительству". Значит ли это, что мне там заведут трудовую книжку и/или карточку пенсионного страхования? (И если да, то нельзя ли этого как-нибудь избежать?   )
> И вообще, можно ли меня оформить "по совместительству", если я больше нигде не работаю?

 А зачем избегать? Пусть стаж идёт. Что тебя пугает в трудовой и страховке? Люди наоборот, когда нигде не работают, стараются открыть трудовую.  
В общем-то избегать не надо. Трудовую тебе заведут, но на новое место работы ты можешь её не приносить.  и твой трудовой стаж учтён не будет. то же с карточкой. Правда в фондах на тебя всё равно "дело" заведут - сейчас работодатель обязан подават туда данные на работников, так что никуда не денешься.

----------


## Ramil

> У меня ещё один вопрос: Что такое "дык"? Я его в словаре не нашёл.

 Сначала это:  Митьки 
Потом это: http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/shinka ... mitki.html

----------


## Оля

> А зачем избегать?

 Ну есть у меня свои соображения...
Так значит, они мне заведут по-любому эту карточку?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А зачем избегать?   Ну есть у меня свои соображения...
> Так значит, они мне заведут по-любому эту карточку?

 Да. Или зарплату только "в чёрную" и официально тебя не трудоустроят.

----------


## charlestonian

> Как вы думаете, можно вскипятить воду в обычной пластиковой бутылке на открытом огне (костре)? Я попробовал... =)

 And you lived to tell about it???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Как относятся русские к арабскому языку? Популярен ли он в России?

 В России это экзотика. Есть немного студентов из арабских стран, есть российские специалисты-арабисты и небольшое количество наших студентов, изучающих арабский язык.

----------


## Оля

Чем отличается стратегия от тактики?

----------


## charlestonian

Стратегия — Википедия
- [ Translate this page ]Стратегия (греч. στρατηγία, «главное командование, руководство военными действиями») ... Понятие стратегия применяется во многих отраслях знаний, например: ...
ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Стратегия - 23k - Cached - Similar pages 
Тактика — Википедия
- [ Translate this page ]В Вооружённых силах России (а ранее — СССР) тактика занимает подчинённое положение по отношению к оперативному искусству и стратегии. ...
ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тактика - 45k - Cached - Similar pages

----------


## Оля

Мне не нужны цитаты из энциклопедий или Википедии (я их не понимаю), и другие ссылки тоже не нужны. Гуглить каждый умеет (я тоже), это гораздо легче, чем доступно объяснить.

----------


## charlestonian

> Мне не нужны цитаты из энциклопедий или Википедии (*я их не понимаю*), и другие ссылки тоже не нужны. Гуглить каждый умеет (я тоже), это гораздо легче, чем доступно объяснить.

   ::   ::   ::  It can't be anymore simple!

----------


## Indra

Как понимаю это я, стратег говорит, ЧТО нужно сделать для победы, тактик говорит, КАК это сделать

----------


## Ramil

Работать лень - это проблема
Цель (победа) - не рабоать
Забъем сегодня на работу - это стратегия решения проблемы
Скажем, что поехали на переговоры - это тактика её решения.

----------


## Оля

> It can't be anymore simple!

 It can, смотри выше.

----------


## Yazeed

В чем состоит разница между словами "пожалуй" и "небось"?

----------


## Юрка

Строй помогает военным быстро и без давки перемещать большое количество людей. Почему же гражданские не ходят строем, например в метро ?

----------


## Leof

Мне кажется,
пожалуй ближе к _вероятно, может быть, возможно, почему бы нет_
небось же похоже на _наверняка, очевидно, скорее всего_ 
The second appears a large degree of insurance.
The first shows more doubts.

----------


## Юрка

Носки подбирают к ботинкам или брюкам ?

----------


## Оля

> Носки подбирают к ботинкам или брюкам ?

 К ногам.  :P

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> Носки подбирают к ботинкам или брюкам ?

 К ногам.  :P[/quote:2wr4491l]А цвет ? 
Дано: чёрные джинсы и коричневые ботинки. 
Найти: какие должны быть носки ?

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Юрка][quote="Оля":17yzopi4] 

> Носки подбирают к ботинкам или брюкам ?

 К ногам.  :P[/quote:17yzopi4]А цвет ? 
Дано: чёрные джинсы и коричневые ботинки. 
Найти: какие должны быть носки ?[/quote:17yzopi4] 
Ответ:
Либо синие (поднимая одну брючину), либо черные (поднимая вторую брючину)   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Как жизнь в России?

 Иностранцам наверное тяжело. В большинстве магазинов товар нужно просить у продавца. Для этого нужно и разговорный язык знать, и в местном товаре ориентироваться. Магазинов самообслуживания (взял товар и пошёл к кассе) маловато.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Иностранцам наверное тяжело. В большинстве магазинов товар нужно просить у продавца. Для этого нужно и разговорный язык знать, и в местном товаре ориентироваться. Магазинов самообслуживания (взял товар и пошёл к кассе) маловато.

 А по-моему как раз наоборот. Почти все магазины -- самообслуживания... обычные -- разве только очень маленькие.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Тупой вопрос, а если светло-бежевые летние брюки и белые кроссовки, к ним чёрные носки никак не идут, а только серые?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Тупой вопрос, а если светло-бежевые летние брюки и белые кроссовки, к ним чёрные носки никак не идут, а только серые?

 Нет, не идут. Лучше светлые (бежевые или светло-серые).

----------


## Юрка

А почему в своих установках КРМ на 6 и 10 кВ ПО Элтехника делает самодельную механическую блокировку привода разъединителя РВЗ, в то время как данная блокировка может быть заказана в комплекте с разъединителем в качестве опции ?

----------


## Yazeed

Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Тупой вопрос, а если светло-бежевые летние брюки и белые кроссовки, к ним чёрные носки никак не идут, а только серые?    Нет, не идут. Лучше светлые (бежевые или светло-серые).

 А я вообще не парюсь. Ношу, что носится.

----------


## Rtyom

> Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?

 Святой покровитель, кажется.

----------


## Lampada

> В чем состоит разница между словами "пожалуй" и "небось"?

 Я думаю, что "небось" часто подразумевает предположение, за которым стоит вопрос , а "пожалуй" указывает на недавнее решение или осознание чего-то. 
Из Яндекса: _Нарядные какие, небось опять в театре были.
Вы небось уже подумали, что я не приду. Небось проголодались с дороги.
Замёрзли небось?
Всех медведей в лесу небось распугали_ 
"*Небось* картошку все мы уважаем, когда с сольцой её намять" (В.В.)  http://motormedia.com.ua/admin/limg.php ... &my_y=3000
"Тележку *небось* из супермакета упёрли."  
"Тяжёлая *небось* - раз вдвоём несут."
___________________________  
"Да, такого мы, *пожалуй*, не прокормим."  _Мне ещё два часа ждать, я, пожалуй, книжку почитаю.
Это, пожалуй, самая важная новость дня._

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?   Святой покровитель, кажется.

 Наверное, ангел-хранитель.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?   Святой покровитель, кажется.   Наверное, ангел-хранитель.

 Не, ангел-хранитель по-другому воспринимается. 
Хотя «комукак».  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?   Святой покровитель, кажется.   Наверное, ангел-хранитель.   Не, ангел-хранитель по-другому воспринимается. 
> Хотя «комукак».

 Почему? Ведь день ангела/именины "привязаны" к конкретому святому.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?   Святой покровитель, кажется.   Наверное, ангел-хранитель.   Не, ангел-хранитель по-другому воспринимается. 
> Хотя «комукак».    Почему? Ведь день ангела/именины "привязаны" к конкретому святому.

 Я могу быть не прав, но понимаю так. Ангел-хранитель имеет связь только с человеком. Святой покровитель, имеет связь не с людьми, а с местами.

----------


## Юрка

> Как по-русски "Patron Saint"? Святой-покровитель, Покровиельствующий святой, или как вообще?

 Пример: "Святитель Николай считается покровителем моряков, купцов и детей." http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0% ... 0%B5%D1%86

----------


## Rtyom

Как же правильно передать на русский нидерландское имя Tijs — Тайс или Тейс? 
В книге «Иностранные имена и названия в русском тексте» говорится «Тейс». В Интернете почему-то употребляют «Тайс». 
Хм?

----------


## BabaYaga

> Как же правильно передать на русский нидерландское имя Tijs — Тайс или Тейс? 
> В книге «Иностранные имена и названия в русском тексте» говорится «Тейс». В Интернете почему-то употребляют «Тайс». 
> Хм?

 Тейс.   ::   
Тайс - немецкое произношение.....   ::   
Много sillих buggerов в Интернете...    ::    
PS: is the И really capitalized in Интернет?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Как же правильно передать на русский нидерландское имя Tijs — Тайс или Тейс? 
> В книге «Иностранные имена и названия в русском тексте» говорится «Тейс». В Интернете почему-то употребляют «Тайс». 
> Хм?   Тейс.    
> Тайс - немецкое произношение.....    
> Много sillих buggerов в Интернете...

 Спасибо за развеяние моих сомнений.  ::    

> PS: is the И really capitalized in Интернет?

 Когда как. Чётких правил, насколько я знаю, нет.

----------


## BappaBa

Питер унаследовал титул "город-герой" от Ленинграда?

----------


## Юрка

> Питер унаследовал титул "город-герой" от Ленинграда?

 Это один и тот же город. Честно-честно.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Питер унаследовал титул "город-герой" от Ленинграда?   Это один и тот же город. Честно-честно.

 "А мужики то не знают..." (с)
Так унаследовал? При праздновании 300-летия звучало "город-герой Санкт-Петербург"?

----------


## Юрка

> Так унаследовал?

 К примеру человек поменял фамилию. Почему встаёт вопрос о наследовании его имущества ?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Так унаследовал?   К примеру человек поменял фамилию. Почему встаёт вопрос о наследовании его имущества ?

 Потому, что оно оформлено на старую фамилию?

----------


## Юрка

> Так унаследовал?

 Юридические моменты скорее всего были урегулированы в документе о переименовании города. При ликвидации СССР была фраза о том, что "Россия является правоприемницей СССР...". Что-то аналогичное видимо было сказано и о Питере.

----------


## net surfer

Эклеры, корзиночки, мороженое... ПИВО, ПИВО по 34 коп/бут где?

----------


## Rtyom

Консерваторы.  ::

----------


## Leof

При чём здесь это, про консервы как раз сказать нечего - они никуда не пропали. Разве только что сгущёнка тогда всегда была "Во!", а теперь поди сыщи ГОСТ 2903-78

----------


## BappaBa

> Или... или... Неужели в советское время она была ещё вкуснее??

 И солнце было ярче, и щи кислее. =)
Если серьезно, то никому пока не удалось сделать такой же вкусный квас как из бочки, и торт "Птичье молоко".

----------


## BappaBa

> Эклеры, корзиночки, мороженое... ПИВО, ПИВО по 34 коп/бут где?

 Я цену не помню, помню только как все искали свежее Жигулевское. Срок хранения *3 дня*!!! =)

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Юрка] 

> Или... или... Неужели в советское время она была ещё вкуснее??

 Да!!!!!  :: [/quote:4t4y0jcf]
+1
В советское время всё было вкуснее, чем то же самое заграницей.
Ой, какое морожение продавали в Москве возле станций метро!

----------


## Юрка

Ельцин - теннис
Путин - борьба и горные лыжи
Медведев - ?

----------


## BappaBa

Тяжелая атлетика и, в последнее время, шахматы.

----------


## net surfer

> Тяжелая атлетика и, в последнее время, шахматы.

 Я надеюсь он и к зимнему спорту приобщится, олимпиада всё-таки у нас будет.

----------


## Юрка

> Я надеюсь он и к зимнему спорту приобщится, олимпиада всё-таки у нас будет.

 К Олимпиаде вернётся Путин. А он лыжник.

----------


## Leof

У меня вопрос: 
"под грифом "секретно"
"сверхсекретно"
"совершенно секретно" 
Я слышал разные выражения, и получается, что что-то более секретно? Кто же читает то, что секретно-пресекретно? 
Или ответ на этот вопрос засекречен?

----------


## Ramil

> У меня вопрос: 
> "под грифом "секретно"
> "сверхсекретно"
> "совершенно секретно" 
> Я слышал разные выражения, и получается, что что-то более секретно? Кто же читает то, что секретно-пресекретно? 
> Или ответ на этот вопрос засекречен?

 По-моему, грифы бывают:
ДСП
Секретно
Совершенно Секретно 
Для каждых из них прописаны свои процедуры допуска и хранения. Ещё даже какие-то категории допуска бывают 1-я, 2-я и т.п.

----------


## Юрка

> По-моему, грифы бывают:
> ДСП
> Секретно
> Совершенно Секретно 
> Для каждых из них прописаны свои процедуры допуска и хранения. Ещё даже какие-то категории допуска бывают 1-я, 2-я и т.п.

 "Секретно" - это то, что студенты изучают. Старьё всякое. На этом студентов тренеруют работать с настоящими секретами. Тетрадки с прошитыми и пронумерованными страницами, документы полувековой давности...
"Сов секретно" - это гриф кажется для гос тайны. То есть за это посодют точно. Допуск имеют люди, которым положено иметь допуск по работе и которые получили данный допуск от органов, уполномоченных его давать.
Есть ещё высший гриф "особой важности". Это ваще круто. Самая актуальная и важная информация. Допуск имеют единицы. Выдаю его я.

----------


## Юрка

Есть слово *фигушки*.
Есть слово *нетушки*.
Значит, *нетушки* произошли не от *нет уж*?

----------


## Rtyom

Скорее, от *нет(у)*.

----------


## BappaBa

Как вы считаете, что следует построить в первую очередь на дачном участке: баню или забор? =)

----------


## Юрка

> Как вы считаете, что следует построить в первую очередь на дачном участке: баню или забор? =)

 Без забора упрут весь стройматериал и инструменты.
Шутка.

----------


## Leof

Видал я вот такое строительство. 
Я считаю, что на данном кому-либо участке надо сначала произвести действия по формуле: @*~*l+1\2D
где @ это большая собака, * - это узел, ~ - верёвка, l - это колышек а D - диагональ участка. 
Не будет собаки - сопрут забор. 
Вокруг собаки можно смело начинать строительство забора, потом бани и так далее.  
PS: спасибо за секретный ответ!

----------


## Оля

Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?

 Там комплекс устройств связи и коды разблокировки для ядерных вооружений. 
wiki link: Ядерный чемоданчик 
Вот ещё, про американский вариант: http://www.newsru.com/world/22may2002/seif.html

----------


## Yazeed

Мне хотелось бы узнать, в какой период в истории русского языка стали употреблять "знать" вместо, а точнее, в качестве глагола "ведать"?

----------


## Leof

По-моему, оба глагола существовали наряду друг с другом всё время.
Глагол знать и однокоренные слова (существительное _знать_, прилагательное _знатный_) встречаются в разных славянских языках и в древнерусском тоже.  
У меня такой вопрос: 
На степлере есть наковаленка с направляющими для сложения скрепки как во внутрь (в нормальную сторону), так и наружу. Я никогда не встречал бумаг, скреплённых скрепками, сложенных таким вот образом (наружу). Для чего нужно сгибать скрепки таким способом?

----------


## net surfer

> На степлере есть наковаленка с направляющими для сложения скрепки как во внутрь (в нормальную сторону), так и наружу. Я никогда не встречал бумаг, скреплённых скрепками, сложенных таким вот образом (наружу). Для чего нужно сгибать скрепки таким способом?

 Насколько я знаю наружу делают на сгибе. Тетради школьные 12-18 листов знаешь? Если ими долго пользоваться то лист из середины часто выпадает потому что скобы рвут бумагу, а если скобы разогнуты наружу, то нагрузка получается более распределенной.

----------


## Leof

A!
Ясно теперь, спасибо.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Самая зверская модерация в вашей жизни.
На каком форуме?

----------


## Yazeed

Юрка: http://208.109.127.128/forum/index.php 
Кто убил Анну Политковскую?

----------


## Yazeed

Ещё вопросец. 
"На круги своя" - what does 'своя' here refer to? Or, rather, why is it in the nominative case? :O

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ещё вопросец. 
> "На круги своя" - what does 'своя' here refer to?

 "Своя" refers to "круги" (it's an archaic spelling).
возвращаться на круги своя (cвои) — to resume its normal course, to turn full circle 
(I guess it's from the Bible)

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Ещё вопросец. 
> "На круги своя" - what does 'своя' here refer to?   "Своя" refers to "круги" (it's an archaic spelling).
> возвращаться на круги своя (cвои) — to resume its normal course, to turn full circle 
> (I guess it's from the Bible)

 But why is it in the nominative case and not the accusative?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> But why is it in the nominative case and not the accusative?

 Что именно?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  But why is it in the nominative case and not the accusative?   Что именно?

 На круги своЯ.

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка: http://208.109.127.128/forum/index.php

 Самые злые модераторы там? Надо попробовать...  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?     Там комплекс устройств связи и коды разблокировки для ядерных вооружений.

 Я просто не понимаю, почему это именно в каком-то там _чемоданчике_... А не, скажем, в каком-нибудь бункере под Кремлём...   ::  И как вообще это может быть в чемоданчике, и зачем...  
1. На дверях столовой РосНоУ (Российского Нового Университета) висит объявление: "Вход в помещение кафе в верхней одежде запрещен!"
2. Внутри столовой стоят... две вешалки для верхней одежды. 
У меня глупый вопрос: КАК ЖЕ ТАК?   ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Оля][quote=Ramil][quote="Оля":2p09c5ef]Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?   :: [/quote]
Там комплекс устройств связи и коды разблокировки для ядерных вооружений.[/quote]
Я просто не понимаю, почему это именно в каком-то там [i]чемоданчике[/i]... А не, скажем, в каком-нибудь бункере под Кремлём...   ::  И как вообще это может быть в чемоданчике, и зачем...
...   :: [/quote:2p09c5ef]
[url="http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2005-05-05-nuclear-football_x.htm"]http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington ... ball_x.htm[/url]

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":29b94tne  Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?     Там комплекс устройств связи и коды разблокировки для ядерных вооружений.

 Я просто не понимаю, почему это именно в каком-то там _чемоданчике_... А не, скажем, в каком-нибудь бункере под Кремлём...   ::  И как вообще это может быть в чемоданчике, и зачем...[/quote:29b94tne] 
А если ядерная атака застигнет президента на рыбалке, к примеру - до бункера километров 800, а ракеты подлетят в течение 40 минут.

----------


## Remyisme

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":17m62t0m  Что такое ядерный чемоданчик?     Там комплекс устройств связи и коды разблокировки для ядерных вооружений.

 Я просто не понимаю, почему это именно в каком-то там _чемоданчике_... А не, скажем, в каком-нибудь бункере под Кремлём...   ::  И как вообще это может быть в чемоданчике, и зачем...  
1. На дверях столовой РосНоУ (Российского Нового Университета) висит объявление: "Вход в помещение кафе в верхней одежде запрещен!"
2. Внутри столовой стоят... две вешалки для верхней одежды. 
У меня глупый вопрос: КАК ЖЕ ТАК?   :: [/quote:17m62t0m]  
Ты мне напоминаешь Задорнова.

----------


## Оля

> Ты мне напоминаешь Задорнова.

 Это телевидение его напоминает.   ::  Особенно RenTV.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Блин, отец сейчас на полную громкость слушает этого Задорнова.   ::   
Как можно слушать людей, несущих полную околёсицу?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Блин, отец сейчас на полную громкость слушает этого Задорнова.   Как можно слушать людей, несущих полную околёсицу?

 У него еще бывают новые программы?  
Я лично считаю, что Задорнов был одним из лучших юмористов 90-х, а его стиль чтения мне до сих пор импонирует. Жаль, что позже он скатился до примитивного зубоскальства и откровенно высосанных из пальца историй (в общем-то, у Задорнова фишка всегда была в том, что многие из его баек действительно могли происходить в действительности).  
Из последнего слышала только обсасыванием тем про знакомство с братками и какие-то дурацкие околонаучные теории. Бе. Но я уже очень давно не видела его по ТВ, не в курсе, о чем он сейчас вещает.

----------


## Оля

Мне он всегда был как-то симпатичен, но вот его, так сказать, последние "лингвистические" изыскания меня очень пугают.........   ::  И многие новые "истории" явно выдуманы, да.   ::   
А когда еще оказалось, что он стихи Ахматовой принял за строчку из современной попсовой песни... Правда, ему, видимо, сразу сказали, и он перестал это говорить, чтоб не позориться.   ::   
Но многие его прошлые выступления и байки я помню и люблю.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Но многие его прошлые выступления и байки я помню и люблю.

 +1. 
До сих пор смеюсь, когда слышу про "ХРУСТАЛЬ!!!".   ::  У меня один в один была ситуация в поезде Москва-Феодосия-Керчь.

----------


## Rtyom

> У него еще бывают новые программы?

 На телевидении новых программ мало; только что просмотренной уже где-то с год. Слышал, что это объяснялось отсутствием прав на показ его выступлений.   

> Я лично считаю, что Задорнов был одним из лучших юмористов 90-х, а его стиль чтения мне до сих пор импонирует.

 Не скрою, мне он когда-то нравился. Разительно отличается от современного даунского йумора (именно «йумора», потому что юмором назвать язык не повороачивается). Уважение к нему я начал терять с того момента, когда он перестал стесняться авторских эпитетов. Раньше всё в шутку было, а теперь явно прослеживается тенденция уже всерьёз.   

> Из последнего слышала только обсасыванием тем про знакомство с братками и какие-то дурацкие околонаучные теории. Бе. Но я уже очень давно не видела его по ТВ, не в курсе, о чем он сейчас вещает.

 Сейчас он «вещает» про избранность русского народа и, что мне больше всего досаждает как профессионалу — псевдолингвистическими измышлениями на ту же тему (ну, что русский круче и древнее всех, а всё остальное пошлая производная). И что, буквально, ни слово — то такая ахинея, аж уши в трубочку сворачиваются. Хочется подойти и постучать по голове, типа, проверить, не зазвенит ли как пустой металлический чайник. А говорить со сцены он мастер. Найдутся же люди, которые эту лапшу с ушей снимут и съедят. И спасибо скажут.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Самая зверская модерация в вашей жизни.
> На каком форуме?

 Наверное, здесь:   http://www.lubanka.ru/forum/?id=179
Но это не в моей жизни.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Пересматриваю сейчас "Иронию судьбы", и впервые обратила внимание, что у них в лифтах свет не горит. Едут в кромешной темноте, одни глаза блестят.  ::  
Интересно, в то время свет в лифтах был не предусмотрен, или это просто "реализьм" (вроде как лампочку сперли)?

----------


## Ramil

> Пересматриваю сейчас "Иронию судьбы", и впервые обратила внимание, что у них в лифтах свет не горит. Едут в кромешной темноте, одни глаза блестят.  
> Интересно, в то время свет в лифтах был не предусмотрен, или это просто "реализьм" (вроде как лампочку сперли)?

 Скорее второе - в лифте, где кино снимали могли запросто спереть лампочку. 
Ходит ещё байка, что фразы "У, тепленькая пошла", когда Ипполит принимал душ в одежде, в сценарии не было. На самом деле действительно не было горячей воды, и во время съёмок её дали.

----------


## Оля

> Ходит ещё байка, что фразы "У, тепленькая пошла", когда Ипполит принимал душ в одежде, в сценарии не было. На самом деле действительно не было горячей воды, и во время съёмок её дали.

 Это даже не байка, а правда.   ::   Яковлев сам об этом в интервью рассказывал.   ::

----------


## Ramil

А когда неделю спать ложишься в 7 утра, а просыпаешься в 6 вечера это нормально? Думаю, может я в вампира перерождаюсь.

----------


## Rtyom

Если тебе трудно войти без приглашения, то, наверно, да.  ::  
З.Ы. Крепись, ещё куча праздников впереди.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

Существовала ли порнография в Советском Союзе?

----------


## BappaBa

В СССР была статья (уголовная) за порнографию; подозреваю, что за распространение. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Существовала ли порнография в Советском Союзе?

  Официально и легально (например, порнографических или эротических журналов, фильмов и пр.) - не было. Неофициально и нелегально - была (любительские порнографические ч/б открытки, например).

----------


## Оля

> Существовала ли порнография в Советском Союзе?

 Наш профессор философии говорит, что это было издание "Сказок тысячи и одной ночи".

----------


## Rtyom

::  Такое мнение доказывает, что не было.   ::

----------


## Оля

Почему в американских фильмах мужчина и женщина всегда целуются с такими звуками, как будто они чавкают?   ::  Ну или как будто они целуют резину.
Неужели все американцы и правда ТАК целуются?   :: 
Или это просто принято в американском кино - _так_ показывать (т.е. озвучивать) такие сцены? Для чего, для кого? Для зрителей-даунов, чтобы было предельно понятно, чем занимаются герои?

----------


## Leof

> Почему в американских фильмах мужчина и женщина всегда целуются с такими звуками, как будто они чавкают?   Ну или как будто они целуют резину.
> Неужели все американцы и правда ТАК целуются?  
> Или это просто принято в американском кино - _так_ показывать (т.е. озвучивать) такие сцены? Для чего, для кого? Для зрителей-даунов, чтобы было предельно понятно, чем занимаются герои?

 Я думаю, такое происходит вот почему: 
Сидят в озвучальной на американской киностудии небритые озвучатели-американцы. Вот сцена с поцелуем. Не могут же два американца расцеловаться, чтобы озвучить поцелуй. Вот они и целуют кусок резины. 
Другое дело у нас! У нас режиссёр-озвучатель выбегает из студии в коридор и говорит помрежу: "Мариш, не выручишь - тут поцелуй надо озвучить..." Ну наш-то парень хоть куда, Мариша, конечно, рада выручить...

----------


## Оля

Так вся-то фишка в том, что "озвучивать" поцелуи в общем-то... и не надо.   ::  Люди не издают таких дурацких звуков, когда целуются.   ::  Я не про... ммм... разные там... другие нормальные звуки говорю   :: , а вот именно про громкое "чмоканье". Чмоканье бывает, например, когда целуешь ребенка в щечку, смачно так. А при поцелуе в губы... Нет, ну, может, я, конечно, чего-то не знаю...   ::   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

Мы не целуемся так.   ::  Не знаю, почему всегда целование изображало так. В реальную жизнь, это не так. Думаю, что в американсих фильмах это лишь типичный способ целовать.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Так вся-то фишка в том, что "озвучивать" поцелуи в общем-то... и не надо.

 Правильно, но Голливуд думает, что зрителям будет скучно, если звук вообще отсутствует. Правда, что зрители привыкли к постоянному звуку и наверное не будут терпеть молчание, даже в тихих ситуациях. Они уверены, что чем интереснее, тем больше должен применять органы чувств. Если бы было возможно, они бы показывали фильмы так, чтобы запах и вкус было слышно. 
Все эти звуки не естественные потому, что они не появились естественным путем. Практически все что слышно (кроме диалога, и часто это тоже) записывают после снятия фильма в аудиостудии. Наверное человек целует резину в микрофон и все. Это называется ADR.

----------


## Scrabus

> Правильно, но в Голливуде полагают(сам Голливуд думать не может ), что зрителям будет скучно, если звук вообще будет отсутствовать. Они уверены, что чем интереснее, тем больше должены применяться(быть задействованы) органы чувств.
> Если бы было возможно, они бы показывали фильмы так, чтобы даже запах и вкус чувствовались.
> Наверное, человек целует резину в микрофон и все.

 .  ::  . Очень может быть   ::

----------


## Оля

> Все эти звуки не естественные потому, что они не появились естественным путем. Практически все что слышно (кроме диалога, и часто это тоже) записывают после снятия фильма в аудиостудии. Наверное человек целует резину в микрофон и все.

 Все советские и русские фильмы тоже озвучивались и озвучиваются в студии, уже после съемок. Это называется "озвучание". Но у нас все звуки натуральные.   ::   Наша школа.  :P

----------


## Zaya

> в Голливуде полагают (сам Голливуд думать не может )

 Может. Это называется «метонимия».

----------


## Yazeed

Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?

----------


## Indra

Зачем нужна клавиша, которая справа от пробела?

----------


## Оля

> Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?

 В России нерусских не называют "чёрными".   

> Зачем нужна клавиша, которая справа от пробела?

 У меня справа от пробела "Alt". Ты про него спрашиваешь?

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra  Зачем нужна клавиша, которая справа от пробела?   У меня справа от пробела "Alt". Ты про него спрашиваешь?

 нет, у меня между ним и альтом еще кнопка

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?

 Предубеждение. Черный хлеб тоже на самом деле не черный, а коричневый. 
Я не русский и меня никто не называл "черным". Но, правда, я бледный как живот рыбы...

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?   Предубеждение. Черный хлеб тоже на самом деле не черный*,* а коричневый.

 Это даже не предубеждение, а просто бред. В России никто не называет _просто всех нерусских_ "чёрными" (есть другие слова, не очень вежливые, но ими называют _далеко не всех_ иностранцев).

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Это... просто бред.

 Ну да, я же сказал "хлеб".  :P

----------


## Leof

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?   Предубеждение. Черный хлеб тоже на самом деле не черный*,* а коричневый.

 Это даже не предубеждение, а просто бред. В России никто не называет _просто всех нерусских_ "чёрными" (есть другие слова, не очень вежливые, но ими называют _далеко не всех_ иностранцев).[/quote:3tmeq4xa] 
 По обочине шоссе из Шереметьево идёт кениец - студент РУДН, вернувшийся с каникул. Его медленно догоняет волга, в которой сидит грузин. Грузин приветливо улыбается и говорит: "Давай _подвэзу_, _дарагой_? _Нэ_ дорого...". На что кениец отвечает: "Я с _чорними_ не езжу!" 
Кот, "чёрными" грубо называют представителей кавказских и закаспийских народностей за их внешность (тёмные волосы и часто смуглое лицо).

----------


## Оля

> "чёрными" грубо называют представителей кавказских и закаспийских народностей за их внешность (тёмные волосы и часто смуглое лицо).

 По-моему, их называют "черномазыми" или еще грубее, а чтобы просто "чёрными" - я такого не слышала... Ну, возможно, что так говорят не только кенийцы.   ::

----------


## Leof

Вот то, второе слово я слышал в употреблении только в переводах в кино про негритянское гетто в Нью-Йорке или арабское в Париже.
А чёрные - слышу очень часто в лексиконе людей старше пятидесяти лет, чаще всего сетующих на то, что все продавцы на рынке "грузины".

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Leof  "чёрными" грубо называют представителей кавказских и закаспийских народностей за их внешность (тёмные волосы и часто смуглое лицо).   По-моему, их называют "черномазыми" или еще грубее, а чтобы просто "чёрными" - я такого не слышала... Ну, возможно, что так говорят не только кенийцы.

 Говорят и так и сяк. Чёрные говорят несколько чаще.   

> Может. Это называется «метонимия».

 Ну и при чём тут она? Я не про переносное значение говорил). И в таком варианте предложение звучит криво.

----------


## Zaya

[quote=Matroskin Kot] 

> Это... просто бред.

 Ну да, я же сказал "хлеб".  :P[/quote:34jax9r1]
Чесслово, у меня никакого предубеждения к чёрному хлебу нет.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Zaya] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":33vhp0ur  Это... просто бред.   Ну да, я же сказал "хлеб".  :P

 Чесслово, у меня никакого предубеждения к чёрному хлебу нет.   :: [/quote:33vhp0ur] 
И правильно, он такой вкусный, мягкий, и во всем абсолютно невиновный.    ::

----------


## Zaya

> Ну и при чём тут она? Я не про переносное значение говорил). И в таком варианте предложение звучит криво.

 При том, что явление так называется. Так и я не про переносное значение говорила, я про метонимию говорила. 
Насчёт криво, так это смотря для кого. Для меня нормально звучит. Хотя я сказала бы так, как ты написал.))   

> вкусный, мягкий

 Ты не любишь корочку?   ::    

> во всем абсолютно невиновный

 "Абсолютно ни в чём невиновен" лучше.

----------


## Scrabus

> Насчёт криво, так это смотря для кого. Для меня нормально звучит. Хотя я сказала бы так, как ты написал.))

 Не думаю, что русский так вообще сказать может. Странно звучит.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Насчёт криво, так это смотря для кого. Для меня нормально звучит. Хотя я сказала бы так, как ты написал.))   Не думаю, что русский так вообще сказать может. Странно звучит.

 Отчего же. Многое зависит от контекста. А вот это звучит вполне органично, это ведь штамп, сюда хоть "Голливуд" подставляй, хоть "государство", хоть ещё что в этом роде:  

> Голливуд думает о нас.

----------


## Scrabus

Я имел ввиду данный контекст, который мы собственно обсуждаем, а не все и сразу. Зачем сводить? То предложение русский так не построит(личное мнение), поэтому я и исправил, чтобы оно звучало максимально естественно. Реально же Голливуд действительно думать не будет.
P.S. У меня совершенно нет желания спорить на лингвистические темы и вопрос употребления. Ибо я далёк от этого дела и мне оно не особенно интересно.

----------


## Zaya

> Я имел *в_виду*

 Уже обсудили.
Значит, я неправильно поняла слово "вообще".

----------


## xRoosterx

http://www.madeinbournemouth.co.uk/i...ttwilding2.jpg
Черный хлеб

----------


## Rtyom

Не работает.

----------


## xRoosterx

::  Как жаль.

----------


## Scrabus

> Не работает.

 Работает   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

Ну и Работает, и не работает.

----------


## Leof

Что-то хлеб у вас горелый!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Что-то хлеб у вас горелый!

 Нет, это краситель такой.

----------


## Оля

У меня глупый вопрос: а что на нашем форуме изменилось после апдейта?

----------


## Lampada

> У меня глупый вопрос: а что на нашем форуме изменилось после апдейта?

  Мне кажется, что не было никакого апдейта.

----------


## Оля

> Мне кажется, что не было никакого апдейта.

 Но шухер-то был...   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Но шухер-то был...

 Ложный шухер. =)
При смене движка должна поменяться и самая нижняя строчка: Powered by phpBB © 2001, 2005 phpBB Group

----------


## Scrabus

Кажется, что админ передумал. Или отложил).

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  Но шухер-то был...     Ложный шухер. =)
> При смене движка должна поменяться и самая нижняя строчка: Powered by phpBB © 2001, 2005 phpBB Group

 Там версия не указана...

----------


## basurero

Глупый вопрос: 
Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ы'?

----------


## Scrabus

> Глупый вопрос: 
> Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ы'?

 Кроме "Ыыыыыыы" ничего вспомнить не смог, правда я сплю уже=).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сколько слов начинается с буквы 'ы'?

 Ни одного.
Исключение - очень небольшое количество географических названий, имен и слов, призванных имитировать звучание чужого языка. 
В энциклопедии "Кирилла и Мефодия" на Ы начинаются только 3 статьи: ЫГЫАТТА - река в Якутии, ЫЛЬЧИ МУНДОК - корейский полководец 6-7 века, и ЫР (другое написание - йыр или жир) - так называются песни у некоторых тюркских народов.

----------


## Remyisme

Ы это же ЕрЫ все таки так что конечно слов начинающихся с неё нет.

----------


## Rtyom

Междометие «ыть-ыть-ыть!» можно считать словом на букву ы?

----------


## Оля

> Междометие «ыть-ыть-ыть!» можно считать словом на букву ы?

 Только на Плюке.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Междометие «ыть-ыть-ыть!» можно считать словом на букву ы?

 Что за междометие такое?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Одно из применений — когда хочется помочь, но остаётся только наблюдать за развитием событий.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?

 Причины могут быть такими:
- сократить фразу "нерусский с не очень светлой кожей не знаю какой национальности" до приемлемого размера;
- показать свой расизм.

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?   Причины могут быть такими:
> - сократить фразу "нерусский с не очень светлой кожей не знаю какой национальности" до приемлемого размера;
> - показать свой расизм.

 Улыбнуло)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Глупый вопрос: 
> Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ы'?

 ещё глупее вопрос: Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ъ'?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ещё глупее вопрос: Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ъ'?

 Угадай. )))

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by basurero  Глупый вопрос: 
> Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ы'?   ещё глупее вопрос: Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ъ'?

 Столько же, сколько начинается с "ь"   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Глупый вопрос:
> Сколько слов начинается буквой 'ы'?

 Мне встречался только один классный ник "Ытька-Ытька". =)

----------


## Ramil

У завсегдатая 9 кружочков, у администратора 12
А какие ещё два звания идут после Завсегдатая?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> У завсегдатая 9 кружочков, у администратора 12
> А какие ещё два звания идут после Завсегдатая?

 10=Безработный
11=Постоянно Безработный  ::

----------


## Scrabus

"Вечно безработный" звучит значительно лучше   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Is word 'presumably' bookish?

----------


## scabbyhound

у меня следующий silly question - Vincent Tailors, ты случаем не родновер???

----------


## gRomoZeka

> у меня следующий silly question - Vincent Tailors, ты случаем не родновер???

 Еще глупый вопрос вдогонку: что такое "родновер"?   ::

----------


## scabbyhound

привержненец традиционной религии (язычник, если так хотите)

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Is word 'presumably' bookish?

 I don't think so, but I'm not a bookie.
 :P  
It sounds educated, but not too much so. It's an excellent word for everyday use, IMO.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> привержненец традиционной религии (язычник, если так хотите)

 Анимист, что ли?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Is word 'presumably' bookish?   I don't think so, but I'm not a bookie 
>  :P  
> It sounds educated, but not too much so. It's an excellent word for everyday use, IMO.

 ...meaning you don't collect bets from people and profit off of the unfortunate gambles?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Is word 'presumably' bookish?   It sounds educated, but not too much so. It's an excellent word for everyday use, IMO.

 Thanks.  ::  
I noticed that I used it way too often, and considering that at the same time I used quite a lot of slang words, I was wondering if it sounded ridiculous. )

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Is word 'presumably' bookish?   It sounds educated, but not too much so. It's an excellent word for everyday use, IMO.   Thanks.  
> I noticed that I used it way too often, and considering that at the same time I used quite a lot of slang words, I was wondering if it sounded ridiculous. )

  slang + formal words =   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> ...meaning you don't collect bets from people and profit off of the unfortunate gambles?

 It was a dumb joke, I know...   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  ...meaning you don't collect bets from people and profit off of the unfortunate gambles?     It was a dumb joke, I know...

 just making sure you knew.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Почему в России нерусских называют "чёрными"?   Причины могут быть такими:
> - сократить фразу "нерусский с не очень светлой кожей не знаю какой национальности" до приемлемого размера;
> - показать свой расизм.   Улыбнуло)

 Точно-точно. Слово *чёрный* у нас можно услышать и от расиста, и от бабульки - божьего одуванчика. Причём, бабушка может вложить в это слово даже ласковый смысл. Например: "там какие-то чёрненькие ребятки стоят". Так что на само слово обижаться не стоит. Нужно сначала разобраться в контексте и понять кто говорит.

----------


## Yazeed

Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?

 Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Нью-Йорке или Лос-Анджелесе?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Так-с... пора и мне задать свой вопрос. 
Почему в теме для глупых вопросов так много вопросов?   ::   
З.Ы. некоторые неправильно говорят "столько много" вместо "так много" или простого "столько"

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?   Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Нью-Йорке или Лос-Анджелесе?

 Дело в том, что я улетаю в Питер недель через 5, и так мне хотелось бы узнать, сделал ли я правильный выбор..

----------


## Ramil

> Так-с... пора и мне задать свой вопрос. 
> Почему в теме для глупых вопросов так много вопросов?

 Дети часто задают тонны "глупых" вопросов (по мнению взрослых) - так они узнают об окружающем их мире. Во взрослой жизни мы отвыкаем задавать вопросы, боясь показаться глупыми. Но данная тема специально создана для этого, чем все и пользуются %)

----------


## Оля

> Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?

 Я их не встречала ни там, ни там. Видимо, мне не повезло.   ::   
Если не будешь ходить поздно вечером или ночью по глухим дворам и опасным районам, то тоже не встретишь.

----------


## Leof

Язид, но в Питере гораздо больше скинхедов, и они там ведут себя более агрессивно. Тебе нужно также избугать выходить на улицу в дни футбольных матчей.

----------


## Rtyom

Что ж вы так его пугаете?..   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Дело в том, что я улетаю в Питер недель через 5, и так мне хотелось бы узнать, сделал ли я правильный выбор..

 Я думаю, что полезно было бы пообщаться на http://www.expat.ru/forum/st-petersburg-information/
Всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Leof

> Что ж вы так его пугаете?..

 самим боязно...

----------


## Оля

Если кошка ест сырую морковь - это нормально? 
И у меня еще один глупый вопрос (видимо, не для раздела "English for Russians"):  _Quiet значит только "Тихо!" или "Спокойно!" тоже?_

----------


## Ramil

> Если кошка ест сырую морковь - это нормально?

 У меня собаки едят черемшу, так что это нормально  ::    

> И у меня еще один глупый вопрос (видимо, не для раздела "English for Russians"):  _Quiet значит только "Тихо!" или "Спокойно!" тоже?_

 Да. В зависимости из ситуации и так и так.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Если кошка ест сырую морковь - это нормально? 
> И у меня еще один глупый вопрос (видимо, не для раздела "English for Russians"):  _Quiet значит только "Тихо!" или "Спокойно!" тоже?_

 По-моему, 'calm' лучше вариант, когда "Спокойно!" хочешь сказать.

----------


## Оля

> По-моему, 'calm' лучший(?) вариант, когда "Спокойно!" хочешь сказать.

 То есть, вот в таком контексте: _So. We have lost our money, our documents, our car keys and our clothes. Calm, just calm. We'll find all of them right now._ 
"calm, just calm" is ok?  
(Чувствую, сейчас опять никто не ответит...   ::  )

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да вроде ответили уже.   ::  
Чем тебе "Don't panic" не нравится? А calm без down странно звучит, как-то неправильно.

----------


## Оля

> Да вроде ответили уже.

 На мой конкретный вопрос (is "Quiet, just quiet" ok in this context?) не ответили.   

> Чем тебе "Don't panic" не нравится?

 Я не говорила, что не нравится. Я даже не спрашиваю, какой вариант лучше или хуже. Я просто хочу знать, ok или не ok в данном контексте "quiet, just quiet". Я, понимаю, возможно, вопрос очень дурацкий, но я упрямо хочу получить на него ответ.   

> А calm без down странно звучит, как-то неправильно.

 Мне тоже так казалось, но просто раз xRoosterx сказал...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я просто хочу знать, ok или не ok в данном контексте "quiet, just quiet".

 Я не эксперт, но мне кажется, что не ok.  ::  
Мне кажется, такое можно сказать только человеку, который уже верещит, и ты хочешь, чтобы он успокоился (то бишь заткнулся) и дал тебе подумать спокойно, как выйти из ситуации.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  _Quiet значит только "Тихо!" или "Спокойно!" тоже?_   Да. В зависимости из ситуации и так и так.

 Спасибо, Рамиль.
Я имела в виду, что в разделе "English for Russians" никто не ответил.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":qxoisa8o  _Quiet значит только "Тихо!" или "Спокойно!" тоже?_   Да. В зависимости из ситуации и так и так.

 Спасибо, Рамиль.
Я имела в виду, что в разделе "English for Russians" никто не ответил.   :: [/quote:qxoisa8o] 
Я же ответил! Я никто, что-ли?   ::   
 :P   ::   
"Don't panic!" is fine.
"Calm" without "down" (or "yourself", maybe) is not fine.
"Quiet"="тихо" только в смысле "перестань шумить" или "молчи!".
Есть тоже "settle down".

----------


## Оля

> Я же ответил! Я никто, что-ли?

 Спасибо, Матроскин. Я имела в виду, не ответил на тот конкретный вопрос, на который сейчас уже ответил basurero.   

> Я же ответил! Я никто, что _ ли?    
> "Quiet"="тихо" только в смысле "перестань шуметь" или "молчи!".
> Есть еще "settle down".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я же ответил! Я никто, что-ли?

 Не волнуйся, Матроскин, я тоже "никто".   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Блин, ну чего вы?...   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Я же ответил! Я никто, что-ли?     Не волнуйся, Матроскин, я тоже "никто".

 Ничего -- будем "никто" вместе.   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

Неоспоримый глупый вопрос: Не мог бы я быть "никто" также? 
Мне кажется, уже это так.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Неоспоримый глупый вопрос: Не мог бы я быть "никто" также? 
> Мне кажется, уже это так.

 Нет, здесь каждый (есть кто-то) является кем-то -- даже петух!  * 
* Зелёным - моё. Л.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Неоспоримый глупый вопрос: Не мог бы я быть "никто" также? 
> Мне кажется, уже это так.   Нет, здесь каждый есть кто-то -- даже петух!

 Ой, Кот, благодарю тебя от всего сердца, потому что умеешь понимать одинокую душу петух*а*.))  *  
* Исправлено мной. Л.

----------


## Юрка

> Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?

 Чёрт знает, где их больше... Скины не опасны, пока они не сбились в кучу. А в кучу они собираются не каждый день.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?   Чёрт знает, где их больше... Скины не опасны, пока они не сбились в кучу. А в кучу они собираются не каждый день.

 Удивительно вот что: когда по улице тебе навстречу идёт бритый (наголо) молодой человек - это просто прохожий, который стрижётся наголо. Но когда их двое, а то - трое, это уже скинхеды. 
Когда ты идёшь один, а их двое - считай, что это куча.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Не, удивительно то, что автоматически считают скинхедами всех бритых наголо, а также путают скинхедов и гопников.  ::  
Оттого и странное представление, что скинхеды тут роятся тучами.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Скинхедов больше в Москве, я думаю. 
Скинхеды людей европейской внешности (в т.ч. переднеазиатской) не трогают обычно. Только негров и кавказцев, а также выходцев из Средней Азии и китайцев иногда.

----------


## Юрка

Как надо дёргать ручку стоп-крана в поезде?
- резко
- плавно
- всё равно (т. к. автоматика умная) 
А когда эту ручку нужно возвращать обратно?
- после остановки поезда
- сразу после того, как дёрнул вниз
- всё равно (т. к. автоматика умная) 
Почему в вагонах есть стоп-краны, но нет инструкций по их применению?
- это закрытая информация
- для одного непонятливого писать нет смысла

----------


## Ramil

> Как надо дёргать ручку стоп-крана в поезде?
> - резко
> - плавно
> - всё равно (т. к. автоматика умная) 
> А когда эту ручку нужно возвращать обратно?
> - после остановки поезда
> - сразу после того, как дёрнул вниз
> - всё равно (т. к. автоматика умная) 
> Почему в вагонах есть стоп-краны, но нет инструкций по их применению?
> ...

 Пофигу как дёргать. Это кран, который выпускает сжатый воздух из тормозного механизма вагона. Воздух выходит, давление падает и тормозные колодки начинают прижиматься к колесным дискам с аццкой силой. Чтобы они опять могли крутиться, надо опять накачать сжатый воздух, чтобы под его давлением колодки отошли от колёс. 
Так что разницы особой нет.

----------


## Юрка

> Это кран, который выпускает сжатый воздух из тормозного механизма вагона.

 А зависит ли скорость торможения от скорости открытия этого крана? Не хотелось бы затормозить слишком резко.

----------


## Юрка

> Когда ты идёшь один, а их двое - считай, что это куча.

 Не, двое - это не куча. Вот трое - это куча.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Это кран, который выпускает сжатый воздух из тормозного механизма вагона.   А зависит ли скорость торможения от скорости открытия этого крана? Не хотелось бы затормозить слишком резко.

 Зависит. Но мало. Чем меньше дырочка, тем громче шипение  ::  Торможение всё равно будет довольно резкое. 
ЗЫ. Забавно:  http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?7,281545,page=all

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?   Чёрт знает, где их больше... Скины не опасны, пока они не сбились в кучу. А в кучу они собираются не каждый день.   Удивительно вот что: когда по улице тебе навстречу идёт бритый (наголо) молодой человек - это просто прохожий, который стрижётся наголо. Но когда их двое, а то - трое, это уже скинхеды. 
> Когда ты идёшь один, а их двое - считай, что это куча.

 Я араб, поэтому я уверен, что меня примут за кавказца. Ну что ж, я уже примирился с тем, что меня убьют, поэтому бояться больше нечего.

----------


## Yazeed

> Скинхедов больше в Москве, я думаю. 
> Скинхеды людей европейской внешности (в т.ч. переднеазиатской) не трогают обычно. Только негров и кавказцев, а также выходцев из Средней Азии и китайцев иногда.

 Вот и я о том же. Для них любой темнокожий - это "черный", а любой "черный" - это чурка с кавказа, которого надо "отпиздить".

----------


## BappaBa

> Я араб, поэтому я уверен, что меня примут за кавказца. Ну что ж, я уже примирился с тем, что меня убьют, поэтому бояться больше нечего.

 Не боИсь, не так страшен черт, как его малюют. =)

----------


## Yazeed

Ладно, другой вопрос, у меня скоро экзамен по великому и могучему, но я к нему вообще не подготовился. Какие вопросы могут задать?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof        Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Где встречается больше скинхедов, в Москве или в Питере?   Чёрт знает, где их больше... Скины не опасны, пока они не сбились в кучу. А в кучу они собираются не каждый день.   Удивительно вот что: когда по улице тебе навстречу идёт бритый (наголо) молодой человек - это просто прохожий, который стрижётся наголо. Но когда их двое, а то - трое, это уже скинхеды. 
> Когда ты идёшь один, а их двое - считай, что это куча.   Я араб, поэтому я уверен, что меня примут за кавказца. Ну что ж, я уже примирился с тем, что меня убьют, поэтому бояться больше нечего.

 Язид, если ты думаешь, что будешь на улице единственным "кавказцем", то глубоко ошибаешься.

----------


## Юрка

> Я араб, поэтому я уверен, что меня примут за кавказца. Ну что ж, я уже примирился с тем, что меня убьют, поэтому бояться больше нечего.

 Это хорошо, что примирился.   ::  
Но, во-первых, и кавказцы у нас как-то ( :: ) выживают. 
Во-вторых, ты не похож на кавказца.
Я недавно видел по ящику сюжет с арабами - выпускниками питеских ВУЗов. Они улыбались и говорили, что Питер - лучше всех. Но секрет выживания не раскрыли...  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Я араб, поэтому я уверен, что меня примут за кавказца. Ну что ж, я уже примирился с тем, что меня убьют, поэтому бояться больше нечего.   Не боИсь, не так страшен черт, как его малюют. =)

 На самом деле мне пофиг, что будут делать со мной. Как говорится, "волков бояться, в лес не ходить". Я просто не хочу, чтобы весь мой труд на изучение русского был напрасным. 
Кстати, мои вопросы - не провокация. Я просто хочу заранее подготовиться к худшему.

----------


## Юрка

> Я просто хочу заранее подготовиться к худшему.

 Если к худшему... У тебя есть лёгкий бронежилет?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Я просто хочу заранее подготовиться к худшему.   Если к худшему... У тебя есть лёгкий бронежилет?

 К сожалению, нет =(

----------


## Юрка

> К сожалению, нет =(

 Значит, не подготовился к поездке: http://www.huntwear.ru/index.php?action ... azdel=1039

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Как-то ты слишком хорошо говоришь для человека, русский которому не родной. 
Я не слышал, чтобы на арабов нападали. У арабов строение лица отличается от строения лица кавказцев. Поэтому вряд ли за чурку примут.  *Шанс, что на тебя нападут скины в России гораздо ниже шанса на то, что тебя ограбят негры в США.*

----------


## BappaBa

> На самом деле мне пофиг, что будут делать со мной. Как говорится, "волков бояться, в лес не ходить". Я просто не хочу, чтобы весь мой труд на изучение русского был напрасным.
> Кстати, мои вопросы - не провокация. Я просто хочу заранее подготовиться к худшему.

 Будет интересно, как ты прокомментируешь вышесказанное по возвращении.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  К сожалению, нет =(   Значит, не подготовился к поездке: http://www.huntwear.ru/index.php?action ... azdel=1039

 Фигня, против скинхедов лучше всего вот это

----------


## BappaBa

> Фигня, против скинхедов лучше всего вот это

 Из возможного, лучше это  
=)

----------


## net surfer

Приехать в Питер и ходить в бронежелете?! Ахтунг! *Yazeed*, может всё-таки лучше не ходить ночами по тёмным/незнакомым дворам, а то для первого раза какой-то слишком экстримальный отдых получится? Хотя и для второго тоже :)

----------


## Юрка

> Ладно, другой вопрос, у меня скоро экзамен по великому и могучему, но я к нему вообще не подготовился. Какие вопросы могут задать?

 Пишешь ты уже лучше нас. Так что, не дрейфь.

----------


## Scrabus

> На самом деле мне пофиг, что будут делать со мной. Как говорится, "волков бояться, в лес не ходить". Я просто не хочу, чтобы весь мой труд на изучение русского был напрасным. 
> Кстати, мои вопросы - не провокация. Я просто хочу заранее подготовиться к худшему.

 Иметь в виду надо, а вот заранее "накручивать" себя - нет. Это называется "деструктивные действия". Не нужно думать, что прям сразу за тобой охоту начнут, фигня это всё. Нужно лишь соблюдать меры предосторожности и не "лезть на рожон", тогда твои шансы встретить всякую агрессивную шваль, желающую тебя, побить значительно уменьшатся. А изучения ЛЮБОГО языка в ЛЮБОМ случае напрасным не бывает   ::  . Не знаю как ты говоришь, но пишешь на русском ты уже отлично.

----------


## Zaya

> шансы встретить всякую агрессивную шваль, желающую тебя_побить, значительно

 Если я правильно поняла.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Если я правильно поняла.

 Отж0г, согласен   ::   ::  . It was a misspoint.  :P

----------


## Оля

Если с вывихом не обращаться к врачу пару лет (нет, уже даже больше), а потом обратиться, реально ли его "ввихнуть" обратно?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Насколько я знаю, есть такая штука, как "хронический вывих", т.е. когда че-нибудь разболталось и постоянно вывихивается.  ::  
Но как можно ходить два года с вывихом, я не представляю. Вообще.

----------


## Оля

> Но как можно ходить два года с вывихом, я не представляю. Вообще.

 Ну так он же не на ноге...   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну так он же не на ноге...

 Мизинец левой руки?  :: 
Наверное, можно. ) В любом случае, лучше к врачу сходить, чтоб узнать наверняка.

----------


## Оля

> Мизинец левой руки?

 Нет. В голове.   ::    

> В любом случае, лучше к врачу сходить, чтоб узнать наверняка.

 Да вот, всё никак не дойду... А еще я боюсь, вдруг мне там скажут, что это уже навсегда.   ::  Или что это не вывих, а... какой-нибудь чудовищный вывихо-перелом.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Мизинец левой руки?    Нет. В голове.         Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  В любом случае, лучше к врачу сходить, чтоб узнать наверняка.   Да вот, всё никак не дойду... А еще я боюсь, вдруг мне там скажут, что это уже навсегда.   Или что это не вывих, а... какой-нибудь чудовищный вывихо-перелом.

 Громозека дело говорит.  Пойди-ка ты к врачу, наверное, лучше к хирургу или к спортивному хирургу.  То, что тебя точит тревога, вреднее для здоровья, чем перелом.  Я знаю, что говорю:  у меня был рак груди, а мне выбраться к врачу на очередную проверку ох как тяжело.

----------


## Yazeed

У меня еще вопросик, который меня уже давно мучил. 
Насколько я помню, слова среднего рода, оканчивающиеся на "о" теряют эту букву в родительном радеже множественного числа. То есть, окно - много окон, яблоко - много яблок. Если это так, то почему слово "облако" в родительном падеже множественного числа склоняется как "облакОВ" а не "облак"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Насколько я помню, слова среднего рода, оканчивающиеся на "о" теряют эту букву в родительном радеже множественного числа. То есть, окно - много окон, яблоко - много яблок. Если это так, то почему слово "облако" в родительном падеже множественного числа склоняется как "облакОВ" а не "облак"?

 I'd like to add to your confusion  :: :
"сло*во* - слов", but "дере*во* - деревьев"
"вед*ро* - ведер", but "пе*ро* - перьев"
etc. 
But I'm sure, ther's a rule somewhere.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Насколько я помню, слова среднего рода, оканчивающиеся на "о" теряют эту букву в родительном радеже множественного числа. То есть, окно - много окон, яблоко - много яблок. Если это так, то почему слово "облако" в родительном падеже множественного числа склоняется как "облакОВ" а не "облак"?   I'd like to add to your confusion :
> "сло*во* - слов", but "дере*во* - деревьев"
> "вед*ро* - ведер", but "пе*ро* - перьев"
> etc. 
> But I'm sure, ther's a rule somewhere.

 I knew about дерево, but not перо.  The former already has an irregular plural (деревья), so it is expected that it has an irregular genitive plural as well. 
The word "облако" же declines normally, it's just in the genitive case that is irregular.  I wonder why?

----------


## Юрка

> Если с вывихом не обращаться к врачу пару лет (нет, уже даже больше), а потом обратиться, реально ли его "ввихнуть" обратно?

 У меня что-то подобное было с ключицей. Упал в первом классе с велосипеда на плечо, и стала выскакивать при поднятии руки. Хирург показывал меня студентам как редкий случай. Называл, кажется "подвывихом". Предложил подождать, т.к. может само пройти. Не прошло. Я через 10 лет пошёл в институт травматологии и ортопедии. Там долго не могли понять, зачем я пришёл (наверное, они не проходили "подвывихи"), но назначили операцию. Я оперироваться не стал, а через несколько лет этот вывих прошёл сам. Видимо, помогла физкультура (наросла мышечная масса).

----------


## Юрка

> Я знаю, что говорю:  у меня был рак груди, а мне выбраться к врачу на очередную проверку ох как тяжело.

 А проверка, небось рядом, в Чикаго?
У меня мама в этом плане решительная и лёгкая на подъём. Буквально вчера "слетала" в Тверь на очередную операцию по удалению плоскоклеточного рака на лице. Встала в 3.00, пешком с фонарём 3 км до станции, на поезде до Бологого, на электричке до Твери, потом обратно. Без обеда. В 22.30 была дома.
Вот с кого надо брать пример, девушки!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Предложил подождать, т.к. может само пройти. Не прошло. Я через 10 лет пошёл в институт травматологии и ортопедии. Там долго не могли понять, зачем я пришёл (наверное, они не проходили "подвывихи"), но назначили операцию. Я оперироваться не стал, а через несколько лет этот вывих прошёл сам. Видимо, помогла физкультура (наросла мышечная масса).

 Вот это по нашему! Если достаточно долго игнорировать проблему, она рассосется сама собой.   ::  
Хотя вряд ли Оля сможет на голове (где у нее предположительно вывих) наростить мышечную массу. Она ж не Терминатор.  ::  Так что лучше все же к врачу. 
А твоя история мне очень понравилась.  ::  Мне вот тоже лет десять назад поставили один диагноз, сказали - срочно лечить, а лучше на операцию, а не то "через 3 года" капец мне придет. Ну а мне все как-то недосуг было: и некогда, и лень, и вообще... А щас смотрю - все сроки давности вышли, и усе в порядке. И ведь сколько энергии и нервов сэкономлено!  ::   Все таки обломовщина - великая вещь!   ::  
(*Оль*, к тебе это не относится. Тебе обязательно к врачу.  :: )

----------


## Юрка

У нас есть тема "какая досада", где можно жаловаться. Но, похоже, что кроме меня активных жалобщиков нет. Может тогда имеет смысл сделать тему с противоположным смыслом, где можно хвастаться?..

----------


## Оля

> У нас есть тема "какая досада", где можно жаловаться. Но, похоже, что кроме меня активных жалобщиков нет.

 Мы читаем тебя с большим интересом.   ::   Не останавливайся.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мы читаем тебя с большим интересом.    Не останавливайся.

 Присоединяюсь.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Давно мучает вопрос, а читать нет времени (лень). 
Чем кончился Гарри Поттер?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Давно мучает вопрос, а читать нет времени (лень). 
> Чем кончился Гарри Поттер?

 SPOILER ALERT!!!   ::

----------


## Indra

> Давно мучает вопрос, а читать нет времени (лень). 
> Чем кончился Гарри Поттер?

 Драко Малфой стоял там со своей женой и сыном, черная мантия была застегнута под горло, его волосы кое-где выпали, что подчеркивало его острый подбородок. Мальчик так же напоминал Драко, как Альбус напоминал Гарри. Драко поздоровался с Гарри, в то время как Рон, Гермиона и Джинни таращились на него, кратко кивнули, и отвернулись обратно.

----------


## Leof

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто читал, стоит ли покупать эти книги для домашней библиотеки? Или фильм интереснее сказки?

----------


## Yazeed

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто читал, стоит ли покупать эти книги для домашней библиотеки? Или фильм интереснее сказки?

 Зависит от того, на каком языке книга. Если на английском, то конечно же рекомендую, а если же на русском, то лучше бы посмотреть фильм.  
У меня все книги Гарри Поттер, и на русском, и на английском. Переведенных на чужие языки книг я, как правило, не читаю. А даже когда я и читаю, то это будет ради сравнения. Хотя, не скрою, 'Гарри Поттер и Узник Азкабана' была так хорошо переведена, что ты бы подумал, что сама книга была написана на русском.

----------


## basurero

вопрос  
Совершенно ли устарелое слово 'батюшка' или оно все ещё порой встречается?

----------


## Оля

> Совершенно ли устарелое слово 'батюшка' или оно все ещё порой встречается?

 Дети к отцу так не обращаются (если только в шутку).
"Батюшками" называют священников.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Совершенно ли устарелое слово 'батюшка' или оно все ещё порой встречается?   Дети к отцу так не обращаются (если только в шутку).
> "Батюшками" называют священников.

 Клёво, а как насчёт этого смысла:  
"Употр. как почтительно-л.асковое обращение к собеседнику."

----------


## Оля

> "Употр. как почтительно-ласковое обращение к собеседнику."

 А, да-да, так тоже употребляется. Хотя мне кажется, что всё реже и реже. _Ну чтоооо Вы, батюшка, такое говорите!_
И еще, мне сложно представить, что эти слова произносит женщина. Ну, например, молодая девушка так точно не скажет.   ::  Да и молодой парень тоже.
Это обращение может быть не только почтительно-ласковым, но и ироничным.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто читал, стоит ли покупать эти книги для домашней библиотеки? Или фильм интереснее сказки?

 Фильмы намного хуже и скучнее, имхо. На второй части я заснула (оба раза, когда пыталась ее посмотреть - первый раз до прочтения книг, второй раз после).  ::  
Читать рекомендую подряд, и дотянуть до третьей (лучшей на мой взгляд) книги, если даже первые покажутся немного детскими.
Но покупать, пожалуй, не стоит. Позаимствуй у кого-нибудь первые тома, примерься (если не зафанатеешь, вряд ли будешь перечитывать - только деньги переведешь).  ::

----------


## Leof

Язид, спасибо за ценный совет. Почему-то мне не пришло в голову сразу прочесть на английском!   

> Originally Posted by Leof  Скажите, пожалуйста, кто читал, стоит ли покупать эти книги для домашней библиотеки? Или фильм интереснее сказки?   Фильмы намного хуже и скучнее, имхо. На второй части я заснула (оба раза, когда пыталась ее посмотреть - первый раз до прочтения книг, второй раз после).  
> Читать рекомендую подряд, и дотянуть до третьей (лучшей на мой взгляд) книги, если даже первые покажутся немного детскими.
> Но покупать, пожалуй, не стоит. Позаимствуй у кого-нибудь первые тома, примерься (если не зафанатеешь, вряд ли будешь перечитывать - только деньги переведешь).

 Покупать теперь не стану - стану раз от разу почитывать третью книжку прямо в книжном магазине.   ::    
А мы с моей собакой сейчас придумали такую загадку, кто отгадает - молодец! 
На Н начинается, на Х кончается.  _Ответ: собака._

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by basurero  "Употр. как почтительно-ласковое обращение к собеседнику."   А, да-да, так тоже употребляется. Хотя мне кажется, что всё реже и реже. _Ну чтоооо Вы, батюшка, такое говорите!_
> И еще, мне сложно представить, что эти слова произносит женщина. Ну, например, молодая девушка так точно не скажет.   Да и молодой парень тоже.
> Это обращение может быть не только почтительно-ласковым, но и ироничным.

 Здраассьте, ну вы, батенька, даёте.  
Батюшку действительно в этом смысле не употребляют. Но вот батенька - ещё вполне в ходу.

----------


## Ramil

> А мы с моей собакой сейчас придумали такую загадку, кто отгадает - молодец! 
> На Н начинается, на Х кончается.  _Ответ: собака._

 Заканчиваться должно на К, так как Х имеет начало и конец. К тому же у некоторых из Н торчат ещё и У. Но не те У, что слышат, а те У, которыми шевелят.

----------


## DDT

159 pages of Silly Questions: This must be a record!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> На Н начинается, на Х кончается.

 Нах?

----------


## astronomer

> вопрос  
> Совершенно ли устарелое слово 'батюшка' или оно все ещё порой встречается?

 Ответ: слово батюшка не устарело совершенно. Обычное слово, нормально звучит в речи. Это не какой-нибудь там "лихой человек". До этого вопроса и не задумывался, что оно старое какое-то.  ::  Просто используется в каких-то своих контекстах и ситуациях. 
Встречается как в обращениях к служителям церкви (да, да, уже сказали об этом  ::  ):
"Батюшка совершил обряд освящения колесницы",
так и в повседневной речи:
"А по батюшке тебя как?"

----------


## Оля

> Ответ: слово батюшка не устарело совершенно.

 Ну, оно устарело как обращение к отцу.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Чтобы исправляли мою ошибки я должен обязательно попросить об этом в signature? =)

----------


## Оля

> Чтобы исправляли мои ошибки, я должен обязательно попросить об этом в signature? =)

 Сначала исправь signature!  :P   

> Неточно переводит

   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Неточно переводит

 Вот спасибо! =)

----------


## Leof

Понимаешь, Рамиль, собака заканчивается на хвост. Речь шла именно о собаке, а не о её хвосте. Про усы это очень вероятно, но в загадках как правило загадываются общие для всех признаки. Нос почти у всех млекопитающих самая выдающаяся часть. 
Ещё употребляют восклицание: "_Батюшки!_" или "_Батюшки мои!_" или "_Батюшки святый!_"

----------


## Ramil

Собака заканчивается на кончик хвоста, а не на его начало  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Вам встречались люди, которые со своими родителями на "Вы"?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Мне встречался чувак, который со всеми обращался на "Вы". Абсолютно. Только пара-тройка человек, его самые близкие друзья, он называл их на "ты". 
Чуваку 12 лет, а он одноклассников на "вы" называет.

----------


## Юрка

> Вам встречались люди, которые со своими родителями на "Вы"?

 Вам встречались люди, которые своего отца называют тятей?

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Вам встречались люди, которые со своими родителями на "Вы"?   Вам встречались люди, которые своего отца называют тятей?

 мне встречались. И те ещё, что величают батей.

----------


## Yazeed

Почему русские так способны к изучению иностранных языков? Это я, кстати, исхожу из личного наблюдения.

----------


## Ramil

> Почему русские так способны к изучению иностранных языков? Это я, кстати, исхожу из личного наблюдения.

 Поскольку ты не был в России, ты не можешь делать такие заявления. А те русские, что ты видел за пределами России, волей-неволей, подхватили несколько фраз из тех или иных языков. 
Я не думаю, что русские более способны к языкам. У нас в стране полно жителей, кто даже с русским не в ладах.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Почему русские так способны к изучению иностранных языков?

 Я слышала какую-то версию про "открытый речевой аппарат". То есть, русским (а еще, кажется, итальянцам и французам... точно не помню) прежде всего довольно легко освоить _произношение_ чужого языка. Вот носителям английского или немецкого языков это намного сложнее, потому что у них речевой аппарат как бы "зажат".
Ещё мне кажется, что в большинстве самых распространенных иностранных языков нет (или очень мало) таких звуков, которые было бы сложно произнести человеку, у которого родной язык - русский. Все-таки легкая/сложная фонетика - это серьезный фактор при изучении языка. 
А ещё у нас практически все "владеют" двумя алфавитами - кириллицей и латиницей. Любой дядя Вася из деревни сможет прочитать название на пачке Marlboro.  ::  Иностранцы же через одного жалуются на то, что им очень сложно выучить русский алфавит. У них постоянно возникают вопросы о произношении того или иного слова, потому что они не знают, как его прочесть, если оно написано кириллицей. Я вот не понимаю, как можно несколько месяцев, а то и лет учить русский язык, и при этом так и не выучить русский алфавит.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А ещё у нас практически все "владеют" двумя алфавитами - кириллицей и латиницей. Любой дядя Вася из деревни сможет прочитать название на пачке Marlboro.

 Достижение - просто писец. 
Я например не смогу прочитать китайскую надпись. Да и ты шведскую явно прочитаешь неправильно, если шведский не учила.

----------


## Оля

> А ещё у нас практически все "владеют" двумя алфавитами - кириллицей и латиницей. Любой дядя Вася из деревни сможет прочитать название на пачке Marlboro.
> 			
> 		  Достижение - просто писец.

 Для нас - ничего особенного, но для многих иностранцев это действительно "достижение".   

> Я например не смогу прочитать китайскую надпись. Да и ты шведскую явно прочитаешь неправильно, если шведский не учила.

 Я говорила про большинство самых распространенных иностранных языков (англ., нем., франц., исп., итал.). Если не учил язык, и правда - ничего правильно не прочтешь. Но по крайней мере, у наших студентов абсолютно нет никакого ступора перед латиницей. А у иностранцев перед кириллицей - есть.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

У нас нет, потому что мы её с детства видим и воспринимаем.
А они нет.

----------


## BappaBa

> У нас нет, потому что мы её с детства видим и воспринимаем.

 Я в детстве видел только один знак на латинице:  
Upd: Вру, еще были Wranler, Rifle, Puma, и гамочка Donald. =)

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  У нас нет, потому что мы её с детства видим и воспринимаем.   Я в детстве видел только один знак на латинице:  
> Upd: Вру, еще были Wranler, Rifle, Puma, и гамочка Donald. =)

 ...и Кока-Кола, да?)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...и Кока-Кола, да?)

 Когда я была маленькой, никакой Кока-Колы не было.  ::  
Первую в нашем городе Кока-Колу мы с друзьями продавали с лотка (было нам лет по 14). Так люди подходили и спрашивали, что это такое!  ::  
Хотя латиницу, конечно, можно было встретить. Та же Пепси, польские кроссовки "Пума", титры в зарубежных фильмах, и много чего еще. Никакого страха перед латиницей у людей не было. Психологически ее учить было легко, потому что там букв меньше, чем в русском алфавите, и многие похожи на "родные".  
Помню, в первом классе хватило одного урока, чтобы все (кроме пары человек) выучили английский алфавит.
Поэтому мне странно слышать, что взрослый, разумный человек месяц учит русский алфавит и не может выучить. Это скорее какой-то психологический блок.

----------


## basurero

Я думаю, что трудность заключается не в изучении букв, как трудно может быть выучить 33 символа, большинство из которых уже известно? А трудное, это запоминать как используются 'ъ' и 'ь' и какие буквы требуют смягчения, и правила типа 'хи' а не 'хы' и так далее. 
 Ну да, тоже верно, что есть какой-то психологический барьер, вызванный мыслью изучения другого алфавита, но он только существует до тех пор, пока не попробуешь запомнить его.

----------


## XPaul

> Но по крайней мере, у наших студентов абсолютно нет никакого ступора перед латиницей. А у иностранцев перед кириллицей - есть.

 ...Let me see...
Because Cyrillic alphabet is associated with country where there are a lot of snow, vodka and drunken bears.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Поэтому мне странно слышать, что взрослый, разумный человек месяц учит русский алфавит и не может выучить. Это скорее какой-то психологический блок.

 Это точно. Не бывает, что разумный человек учит русский алфавит и не может выучить. Если у них не получается выучить, то значит, что они или просто неправильно учат, или не прилагают усилия. 
Я знаю одного пожилого мужчины, который говорит, что он никак не может быучить русский алфавит. Мне стало известно, что он редко даже пытается учиться, и, когда пытается, быстро бросает учебники. Поэтому не удивительно, что успеха мало.

----------


## Zaya

> ...и Кока-Кола, да?)

 Как уже сказала *gRomoZeka*, не Coca-Cola, а Pepsi.  :P

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  ...и Кока-Кола, да?)   Как уже сказала *gRomoZeka*, не Coca-Cola, а Pepsi.  :P

 Не, на советской этикетке было написано по-русски: Пепси-кола:

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  ...и Кока-Кола, да?)   Как уже сказала *gRomoZeka*, не Coca-Cola, а Pepsi.  :P

 Coca-Cola > Pepsi.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> на советской этикетке было написано по-русски

 Помню такие.   ::   Когда появились написанные латиницей, понятия не имею.   ::     

> Coca-Cola > Pepsi.

 Больше? Чего там больше?))

----------


## xRoosterx

> на советской этикетке было написано по-русски
> 			
> 		  Помню такие.    Когда появились написанные латиницей, понятия не имею.           Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Coca-Cola > Pepsi.     Больше? Чего там больше?))

 Не больше, а лучше.)

----------


## Scrabus

> Не больше, а лучше.)

 IMHO, the same sh*t in different bottles  :: 
Really, I see no difference in a taste   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Не больше, а лучше.)   IMHO, the same sh*t in different bottles 
> Really, I see no difference in a taste

 О вкусах не спорят, но они есть другие вкусные рецепты.)

----------


## Yazeed

Если в России не любят кавказцев, то почему там нападают на иностранных студентов?

----------


## Юрка

> Если *в России не любят кавказцев*, то почему там нападают на иностранных студентов?

 Я не соглашусь с такой формулировкой. Кое-кто кое-кого не любит, но я, например, нормально отношусь к кавказцам. Лично мне пока попадаются приличные люди. Сталкиваюсь по работе и они демонстрируют отличные деловые качества и стиль общения, ненавязчивы и не выпрашивают себе особые коммерческие условия.
В подземном переходе у метро Лесная продаёт пирожки бабушка-грузинка. Наверное, беженка. Я всегда покупал только у неё. Человек, наверное, не от хорошей жизни работает зимой почти на улице. Это вызывает сочувствие.
Там же рядом есть кафе, в котором хозяин грузин. Часто он сам обслуживает клиентов, хотя у него есть официантки. Уважаю за отсутствие спеси.
В общем и целом, кавказцы давно в России и умеют жить рядом, никому не мешая. Хотя, у них (как и у всех) есть отдельные отмороженные ребята, которых это не касается.
Славянские криминальные группировки не любят кавказские криминальные группировки как конкурентов, так как кавказцы многочисленны, хорошо организованны и есть по всей России. 
А те, которые не любят кавказцев как класс, имеют в голове одни опилки. Им по большому счёту наплевать кому морду бить. Могут и своим, то есть русским начистить, если придумают повод.
Вот как-то так...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Юрка, извини, конечно, но ты ######. Ты болван лучше бы миллионам русских бабушек посочувствовал, которым жить не на что, чем о "бедных грузинках" плакать и "покупать только у них".
А кавказцы твои скоро тебя из дома выселят и убьют, когда их достаточное количество станет. Чечню начала 90-ых помнишь? Вот такое тебя ждёт в России.   

> Если в России не любят кавказцев, то почему там нападают на иностранных студентов?

 Потому что иностранные студенты в большей своей массе - не белые, которые торгуют в России наркотиками, грабят и убивают людей, мусорят и показывают полное неуважение к тем, кто их принял, а после учебы нередко пытаются остаться в стране. Поэтому их не любят и часто нападают на них. 
На "белых" иностранцев не нападают, потому что их во-первых по внешнему виду не отличить от русских, а во-вторых не дают повода для плохого отношения к ним.

----------


## Юрка

> Потому что иностранные студенты ... которые торгуют в России наркотиками, грабят и убивают людей, мусорят и показывают полное неуважение к тем, кто их принял. Поэтому их очень не любят и часто нападают на них.

 Вот ещё один умник. У нас во дворе всё наоборот: дворник не белый, а белые хамы разбрасывают мусор. Дворник работает отлично и думает, что заслужит уважение окружающих. А местным белым засранцам наплевать на его труд.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ты олень хоть раз в общежитиях негров был? Небелый дворник отнимает работу у белого дворника, потому что работает за в 5 раз меньшие деньги, чем стал требовать бы белый. 
А небелый дворник думает, как он все деньги отошлёт в какой-нибудь таджикистан, а на твоё уважение ему плевать как и на тебя самого.

----------


## Юрка

> Ты олень хоть раз в общежитиях негров был? Небелый дворник отнимает работу у белого дворника, потому что работает за в 5 раз меньшие деньги, чем стал требовать бы белый.

 Я не олень, а медведь.  ::   А ты - кошак!!! :P 
Язид, ну ты понял теперь, что я имел в виду, говоря про опилки в голове?..  ::  
Винсент, тебе объясняю: люди делятся на плохих и хороших. Хорошие - это честные. Признак честности - отсутствие паразитизма, то есть сами трудятся и зарабатывают. Это основа, азы.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Это у тебя опилки, потому что ты овощ.
Ты ещё и русофоб к тому же, т.к. хочешь чтобы чужим было лучше а своим хуже и всё делаешь для этого - жрешь в грузинских кафе, пирожки покупаешь "только у неё" и т.д.

----------


## Юрка

> хочешь чтобы чужим было лучше а своим хуже и всё делаешь для этого - жрешь в грузинских кафе, пирожки покупаешь "только у неё" и т.д.

 Я жру и покупаю у нормальных людей. Потому что хочу чтобы вокруг меня были нормальные люди. А вот у тебя, такого злого, я бы ничего не купил. Кошкин, ты злой.

----------


## Yazeed

> Если в России не любят кавказцев, то почему там нападают на иностранных студентов?
> 			
> 		  Потому что иностранные студенты в большей своей массе - не белые, которые торгуют в России наркотиками, грабят и убивают людей, мусорят и показывают полное неуважение к тем, кто их принял, а после учебы нередко пытаются остаться в стране. Поэтому их не любят и часто нападают на них. 
> На "белых" иностранцев не нападают, потому что их во-первых по внешнему виду не отличить от русских, а во-вторых не дают повода для плохого отношения к ним.

 А что за чушь ты тут разводишь? 
Я такого ни разу не слышал. Возможно, ты имеешь в виду африканцев, которые приехали к вам в советские времена учиться и после учёбы остались? Вот таких надо выслать обратно, в этом я готов согласиться, но как насчет "небелых" иностранцев, интересующихся русской культурой и желающих учить русский в России? Поведение определяет не раса, а воспитание.  
Вот ты объяснил несколько причин такого отношения к студентам, первой из которых было то, что "они не белые". Это как раз доказывает, что расизм заключается, прежде всего, в цвете кожи других, а не в их поведении. Я просто никак понять не могу, как ты так оправдываешь бессмысленное убийство. Вот недавно убили индуса. А зачем? Ты когда-нибудь слышал, чтобы индусы нападали на русских в России (или вообще)?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Возможно, ты имеешь в виду африканцев, которые приехали к вам в советские времена учиться и после учёбы остались? Вот таких надо выслать обратно, в этом я готов согласиться

 Да сейчас их не меньше. Даже больше. Тут в каждом университете есть студенты-негры. И немало.   

> но как насчет "небелых" иностранцев, интересующихся русской культурой и желающих учить русский в России? Поведение определяет не раса, а воспитание.

 Ну против таких-то я не против. Но абсолютное большинство из них плевать хотело на русскую культуру и язык и кроме того, они даже если уезжают, оставляют после себя ублюдков. 
Раса очень хорошо определяет поведение, посмотри на статистику по преступлениям в США (совершенно официальную), на статистику по преступлениям в Европе (например в Финляндии, где до притока беженцев из "тёплых краёв" преступность была практически на нуле. Сейчас тюрьмы забиты). А Франция. Ооооо! Я же забыл про Францию. Ты во Франции ничего подозрительного не замечаешь?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вот ты объяснил несколько причин такого отношения к студентам, первой из которых было то, что "они не белые". Это как раз доказывает, что расизм заключается, прежде всего, в цвете кожи других, а не в их поведении.

 Цвет кожи - просто ярко выраженный определитель. Расизм основан не на цвете кожи/глаз/волос и т.д. Иначе бы бледные европейцы среднего и северного пояса европы давно поубивали бы итальянцев, испанцев и прочих смуглых "южан"или наоборот. 
Так ведь? 
Ты видел когда-нибудь "расизм шведа против итальянца"? Или наоборот?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вот недавно убили индуса. А зачем? Ты когда-нибудь слышал, чтобы индусы нападали на русских в России (или вообще)?

 Люди находятся в такой отчаянной ситуации, что там уже не до разбирательств, хороший это индус или плохой, и чем он занимается.
В России МИЛЛИОНЫ, МИЛЛИОНЫ нелегальных мигрантов из Кавказа и Средней Азии, всяких негров-студентов, индусов и прочих им подобных. Скоро их будет больше, чем русских.
Хоть волком вой.
И власти русских постоянно дискриминируют, а мигрантов превозносят.

----------


## Юрка

> Люди находятся в такой отчаянной ситуации, что там уже не до разбирательств, хороший это индус или плохой, и чем он занимается.

 Какие люди, в какой ситуации?! Ты больной что ли?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

[quote=Юрка] 

> Люди находятся в такой отчаянной ситуации, что там уже не до разбирательств, хороший это индус или плохой, и чем он занимается.

 Какие люди, в какой ситуации?! Ты больной что ли?[/quote:ezrrof8y]
Да ты вообще неадекватный. Не обращайся ко мне больше, пожалуйста, ок? Я не хочу разговаривать с тобой. Я с Yazeed'ом разговариваю.

----------


## Юрка

> Не обращайся ко мне больше, пожалуйста, ок? Я не хочу разговаривать с тобой. Я с Yazeed'ом разговариваю.

 Ааа, ну-ну... 
Я тут как-то с одним хохлом столкнулся на просторах инета. Тоже нацик и я тоже стал волноваться за его здоровье. Пена у рта, паника, "русские не дают жить, мля!". Ты смотри, осторжнее с головой. Язид, только близко к нему не подходи и не забудь надеть повязку.  ::

----------


## uno

Vincent, ты живёшь в Питере, да? Мне кажется, что у тебя не русские мнения вообще. Ты сам откуда?

----------


## Yazeed

> даже если уезжают, оставляют после себя ублюдков.

 Что-то я не понял..   

> Раса очень хорошо определяет поведение, посмотри на статистику по преступлениям в США (совершенно официальную), на статистику по преступлениям в Европе (например в Финляндии, где до притока беженцев из "тёплых краёв" преступность была практически на нуле. Сейчас тюрьмы забиты).

 Опять же, тут раса не при чём. Может она и играет какую-то роль в этих преступлениях, и в частности, в преступлениях, основанных на расовой почве, но тут бОльшую роль играют социальные факторы, а не расовые. Негры же и на своих нападают.   

> А Франция. Ооооо! Я же забыл про Францию. Ты во Франции ничего подозрительного не замечаешь?

 Заметил, даже сам увидел преступность арабских эмигрантов во Франции. Они, кстати, грабят в первую очередь богатых АРАБСКИХ туристов. Они по большему счету безобразованные. безработные и крайне религиозные. Вот таких-то тоже я бы не прочь выслать из Франции, не обратно в Алжир, а прям бросать их в море.  
Опять же, тут речь не о эмигрантов во Франции, а об иностранных студентов в России.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/355857.html http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/160358.html 
Юрка, читай, кто стонет.

----------


## Yazeed

> Цвет кожи - просто ярко выраженный определитель. Расизм основан не на цвете кожи/глаз/волос и т.д. Иначе бы бледные европейцы среднего и северного пояса европы давно поубивали бы итальянцев, испанцев и прочих смуглых "южан"или наоборот. 
> Так ведь? 
> Ты видел когда-нибудь "расизм шведа против итальянца"? Или наоборот?

 Интересно, ну скажи мне, разве итальянцы по "российским стандартам" не считаются "черными"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors   даже если уезжают, оставляют после себя ублюдков.   Что-то я не понял..

 Внебрачных детей. 
У меня уже давно сложилось впечатление, что *Винсент* специально пишет всякий бред, чтобы его опровергали. 
Не пойму, зачем вы еще с ним дискутируете и задаете вопросы. Он уж вам наотвечает, будьте уверены...   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Vincent, ты живёшь в Питере, да? Мне кажется, что у тебя не русские мнения вообще. Ты сам откуда?

 Да, в Питере.
Что значит "не русские мнения"? O_o   

> Что-то я не понял..

 bastard - ребёнок из interracial intercourse   

> Опять же, тут раса не при чём. Может она и играет какую-то роль в этих преступлениях, и в частности, в преступлениях, основанных на расовой почве, но тут бОльшую роль играют социальные факторы, а не расовые.

 Если раса не при чём, почему именно "небелые" совершают большинство преступлений?   

> Заметил, даже сам увидел преступность арабских эмигрантов во Франции. Они, кстати, грабят в первую очередь богатых АРАБСКИХ туристов.

 Они живут в районах, куда даже полиция боится заходить. За недавнее убийство двух, ээ, недавно полиция сбила, недавно два арабских подростка на мотоцикле врезались в полицейский автомобиль и умерли. Волна беспорядков прокатилась по всей Франции! Ты можешь себе представить, чтобы два немца разбились во Франции, и все немцы, живущие во Франции, пошли громить магазины, жечь автомобили, избивать и убивать полицейских и спасателей? Или Ирландцы? Или русские, или шведы? 
Почему русские, живущие в США (а их там миллионов 7) не громят на каждый новйы год магазины, не жгут автомобили. Почему в районы, населенные русскими (например Брайтон-Бич) можно заходить без опаски, что тебя зарежут за то что ты не русский, или там я не знаю за что ещё? 
Объясни мне это.   

> Интересно, ну скажи мне, разве итальянцы по "российским стандартам" не считаются "черными"?

 Считаются может быть, но они считаются европейцами. Понимаешь, они не дают повода себя ненавидеть и не желать своего присутствия в России или где бы то ни было ещё. Они не пытаются устанавливать свои порядки там, где они гости.

----------


## Yazeed

> http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/355857.html http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/160358.html 
> Юрка, читай, кто стонет.

 Ну вот, таков их менталитет, слова и слова без никаких доказательств. Ну допустим, что это так, что русские становятся меньшиством, разве то, что я нерусский значит я такое одобряю?  
Я не хочу, чтобы русские вымирали. Я не хочу, чтобы русские стали меньшиством в России, потому России без русских не может быть никогда. Но нападать на иностранных студентов никак не поможет ситуации.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ну вот, таков их менталитет, слова и слова без никаких доказательств. Ну допустим, что это так, что русские становятся меньшиством, разве то, что я нерусский значит я такое одобряю?  
> Я не хочу, чтобы русские вымирали. Я не хочу, чтобы русские стали меньшиством в России, потому России без русских не может быть никогда. Но нападать на иностранных студентов никак не поможет ситуации.

 Я тоже не одобряю бессмысленное насилие, но я должен признавать, что именно систематический террор против негров-студентов позволял до поры до времени держать их в рамках приличного поведения, не позволял им стать тем, чем они стали во Франции. И у многих из них это отбило охоту оставаться после учёбы в России. Хотя у многих и нет. 
Каждый действует в меру своих сил. Подростки и молодежь - силовыми методами, "хулиганскими". Политики - законодательными. Но в России политики всячески помогают, холят и лелеют всю эту саранчу, а русских унижают и подавляют любые проявления патриотизма, объявляя его "русским фашызмом" и кидая патриотов в тюрьмы.
Недавно я смотрел передачу, где какой-то чёрт говорил, что болеть за Фёдора Емельяненко нельзя, потому что он русский, а болеть за русского - это значит русский фашизм.

----------


## Юрка

> http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/355857.html http://white-patriot.livejournal.com/160358.html
> Юрка, читай, кто стонет.

 Ну и что? Люди пришли на Красную площадь, в сердце Родины, им здесь интересно. Гуляют, никого не трогают. Ведут себя не по-нашему, ну так ещё не привыкли по-нашему. Радуйся, что у тебя столько соотечественников, что их тянет приобщиться и т.п.

----------


## Yazeed

> Если раса не при чём, почему именно "небелые" совершают большинство преступлений?

 "Небелые" - очень обобщенный термин, причем они являются большой группой. И вообще, чем больше людей, тем больше преступлений, независимо от расы или национальности.   

> Они живут в районах, куда даже полиция боится заходить. За недавнее убийство двух, ээ, недавно полиция сбила, недавно два арабских подростка на мотоцикле врезались в полицейский автомобиль и умерли. Волна беспорядков прокатилась по всей Франции! Ты можешь себе представить, чтобы два немца разбились во Франции, и все немцы, живущие во Франции, пошли громить магазины, жечь автомобили, избивать и убивать полицейских и спасателей? Или Ирландцы? Или русские, или шведы?

 Нет. Это убийство не развязало тот беспорядок. Беспорядок возник в результате "накопления" несправедливости, по ИХ мнению, хотя я часто утверждаю, что они сами-то (эмигранты) создали для себя такую нетерпимую обстановку, в которой они сейчас живут. Я бы даже приветствовал отсылать их на родину.   

> Почему русские, живущие в США (а их там миллионов 7) не громят на каждый новйы год магазины, не жгут автомобили. Почему в районы, населенные русскими (например Брайтон-Бич) можно заходить без опаски, что тебя зарежут за то что ты не русский, или там я не знаю за что ещё? 
> Объясни мне это.

 Про русских, живущих в США я ничего не знаю. Лично я к русским отношусь положительно.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ну и что? Люди пришли на Красную площадь, в сердце Родины, им здесь интересно. Гуляют, никого не трогают. Ведут себя не по-нашему, ну так ещё не привыкли по-нашему. Радуйся, что у тебя столько соотечественников, что их тянет приобщиться и т.п.

 Ты правда дурак или прикидываешься?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> И вообще, тем больше людей, тем больше преступлений, независимо от расы или национальности.

 Да, но когда 12% населения совершают 83% преступлений (в частности изнасилований) - это о чем-то говорит.

----------


## Юрка

> Ты правда дурак или прикидываешься?

 Вообще-то я очень умный. Если ты ещё не заметил, то ты безнадёжен.  ::  
У тебя какие отметки в школе и в институте? Или, там, в ПТУ...  ::

----------


## Scrabus

Кажется, что уже была отдельная тема по данному вопросу... теперь перешли и сюда. Винс, зачем переходишь на личности и оскорбляешь Юрку? У его мнения думаю сторонников не меньше, чем у твоего. 
Лично же по вопросу могу сказать, что хоть и не разделаю полного радушия Юрки по поводу "что покупать нужно только иностранное, ибо им живётся туго", но моё мнения ближе к его, чем к твоему. Для меня лично не имеет отношения, насколько человек "красный, чёрный, белый" или какой-либо ещё, лишь бы он был хорошим человеком. Да, русские должны чувствовать себя комфортно в своей стране, а "всякие таджики" частенько ведут себя по-хамски, особенно это хорошо прослеживается на тех же рынках, но это не повод "пускать в действие кулаки". Так можно и намахаться, что потом разгребать будешь. Насилие рождает насилие. Так было, так есть и так будет. Чем больше силовых мер будет применяется, тем больше будет ответка. Тут конечно власти изначально дали свободу слишком большую, их просчёт. Слишком много незаконных эмигрантов... А всё вышеописанное тобой действительно национализм напоминает, уж извини   ::  . Ибо получается что все "чёрные" зло практически без разбора, а это энто самое и есть. А те же русские не метут улицы не только потому, что "зарплата маленькая", а потому что "работа грязная". Не будь "чёрных", может и некому убирать бы стало.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А всё вышеописанное тобой действительно национализм напоминает, уж извини

 Конечно. А что, всяким таджикам, неграм и прочим чеченам поощряется и поддерживается быть националистами  патриотами, а русским нужно быть говном? Ну та молодец, а.    

> Ибо получается что все "чёрные" зло практически без разбора, а это энто самое и есть.

 Мне вообще на них класть будет, когда они будут жить у себя дома, а не у меня.   

> А те же русские не метут улицы не только потому, что "зарплата маленькая", а потому что "работа грязная".

 Безосновательное утверждение.

----------


## Юрка

> Лично же по вопросу могу сказать, что хоть и не разделаю полного радушия Юрки по поводу "что покупать нужно только иностранное, ибо им живётся туго"...

 Ну, я этого не говорил. Я говорил, что хорошего человека издалека видать и его хочется поддержать. В той грузинской бабушке только дебил не увидел бы достойного человека.
Кстати, на националистических чувствах азербайджанцы научились делать деньги. Помню такой случай. Ряд овощных палаток. Часть продавцов русских, а часть "чёрные". Тушканчику понятно, что хозяевами всех палаток являются азербайджанцы, а русские продавцы просто наёмные. Но народ стоит в очередях именно к русским. Я тоже несколько раз купил у русских. Постоянно недовес на 10%. Окей, меняю тактику, покупаю без очереди у азербайджанца. У этого весы оказались без обмана. Так дальше и продолжал покупать у него, пока их всех не убрали с улицы.

----------


## Юрка

> Конечно. А что, всяким таджикам, неграм и прочим чеченам поощряется и поддерживается быть националистами  патриотами, а русским нужно быть говном?

 То, что ты говоришь о нациях и есть позор нации.
И учти, форма всегда соответствует содержанию. Если хочешь национализма, то готовься жить в национальном государстве в пределах Московии, а не в империи от океана до океана.

----------


## Scrabus

> А всё вышеописанное тобой действительно национализм напоминает, уж извини
> 			
> 		  Конечно. А что, всяким таджикам, неграм и прочим чеченам поощряется и поддерживается быть националистами  патриотами, а русским нужно быть говном? Ну та молодец, а.  
> [quote:uu07m2fd]Ибо получается что все "чёрные" зло практически без разбора, а это энто самое и есть.

 Мне вообще на них класть будет, когда они будут жить у себя дома, а не у меня.   

> А те же русские не метут улицы не только потому, что "зарплата маленькая", а потому что "работа грязная".

 Безосновательное утверждение.[/quote:uu07m2fd]
Ты излишне агрессивен и эмоционален не в меру по данному вопросу. 1) Национализм НЕ = патриотизм и уж тем более НЕ = крутой перец, ого? Или не "говно" только те, кто морду бьют? Логика 5 баллов!   ::  . 
2)  У тебя дома они и не живут, лол. Они живут в родной для тебя стране. А говорить что мне "класть" на других, лишь бы "мой зад был в тепле" это, мягко говоря, не самый умный подход. Как минимум нужно учитывать не только 2 интереса "я" и "хочу". Тебе нравится  фулл изолейшн? Принимать меры по изоляции нелегальных эмигрантов - да, совершенствовать законы и принимать меры к их исполнению - да, ставить на место _отдельно зарвавшихся_ личностей - да. Это цивилизованный подход. Остальное - пережитки каменного века. Силовой метод - "быдлоподход".
3) Отчего же? Просто есть непривлекательная работа, да к тому же низкооплачиваемая. Русский скорее будет без работы сидеть, чем пойдёт улицы мести. Молодых уборщиков просто по пальцам. Большинство отказывается работать ТАК. Либо пенсионеры, либо таджики. А пенсионеры тоже не железные...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Национализм НЕ = патриотизм и уж тем более НЕ = крутой перец, ого?

  

> Национали́зм (фр. nationalisme) — идеология и политика, базовым принципом которых является тезис о высшей ценности нации и её первичности в государствообразующем процессе. Отличается многообразием течений, некоторые из которых находятся в противоречии друг с другом[1]. Как политическое движение, национализм стремится к защите интересов национальной общности в отношениях с государственной властью. 
> В своей основе национализм проповедует не вражду и ненависть к представителям иных наций и народов, а верность и преданность своей нации, политическую независимость и работу на благо собственного народа, объединение национального самосознания для практической защиты условий жизни нации, её территории проживания, экономических ресурсов и духовных ценностей[2]. Он опирается на национальное чувство, которое родственно патриотизму. Эта идеология оказалась способной обеспечить мобилизацию населения, не взирая на классовые различия, ради общих политических целей в период перехода к капиталистической экономике.

 Кстати не вижу наездов на Японию.   

> А говорить что мне "класть" на других, лишь бы "мой зад был в тепле" это, мягко говоря, не самый умный подход.

 Это называется индивидуализм. И именно индивидуализм стоял у истоков основания США. Мне класть на весь мир, пока он не угрожает мне.   

> Тебе нравится фулл изолейшн?

 Мне нравится full isolation от тех, в ком я вижу угрозу. Я не против, и даже приветствую, чтобы мой друг-швед или американец был в России.   

> Русский скорее будет без работы сидеть, чем пойдёт улицы мести.

 Как ты этот вывод сделал? Пожалуйста, методы твоего исследования. Вот мой родственник работал дворником, когда учился в институте. Сейчас он владелец собственной фирмы, уважаемый человек. Ы?

----------


## Scrabus

> Национализм НЕ = патриотизм и уж тем более НЕ = крутой перец, ого?
> 			
> 		  [quote:3gxqgn50]Национализм (фр. nationalisme) — идеология и политика, базовым принципом которых является тезис о высшей ценности нации и её первичности в государствообразующем процессе. Отличается многообразием течений, некоторые из которых находятся в противоречии друг с другом[1]. Как политическое движение, национализм стремится к защите интересов национальной общности в отношениях с государственной властью. 
> В своей основе национализм проповедует не вражду и ненависть к представителям иных наций и народов, а верность и преданность своей нации, политическую независимость и работу на благо собственного народа, объединение национального самосознания для практической защиты условий жизни нации, её территории проживания, экономических ресурсов и духовных ценностей[2]. Он опирается на национальное чувство, которое родственно патриотизму. Эта идеология оказалась способной обеспечить мобилизацию населения, не взирая на классовые различия, ради общих политических целей в период перехода к капиталистической экономике.

 [/quote:3gxqgn50]
И сказано что родственное, но не одно. Это как сказать, что тот же футбольный болельщик и фанат одно и тоже. Вроде все любят футбол, но как они его любят... Все нации одинаково ценны, этот самый "тезис о высшей ценности", да ещё и "внутренние противоречия течений" запутало многим людям голову, они просто стали подменять понятия. "Верность и преданность" своей нации может уже изначально ведёт к конфликту с другими сторонами, ибо уже настраивает на "грызню". "Слепой патриотизм" из той же оперы. Вот всякие мусульманский самоубийцы, которые устраивают террор тоже думают, что они прям такие патриоты и что "борются за правое дело", но к чему это приводит? Тут конечно другие причины, религия и всё-такое, но всё равно это можно отнести к этому же вопросу. Почему? А потому всё это относится к ошибочности суждений и подмене ценностей. Непримиримость в суждениях, категоричность в выводах - в корне не правильные подходы к проблеме.  

> Это называется индивидуализм. И именно индивидуализм стоял у истоков основания США. Мне класть на весь мир, пока он не угрожает мне.

 Класть на весь мир?   ::  А если он на тебя "положит"? На всё вокруг пофиг либо безумцам, либо отчаянным. И долго из них никто не живёт.  

> Мне нравится full isolation от тех, в ком я вижу угрозу. Я не против, и даже приветствую, чтобы мой друг-швед или американец был в России.

 Ну а если например у тебя будет друг тот же самый "чёрный" таджик, отличный человек, хороший товарищ, и эти самые"патритоты/националисты" его убьют за эту самую "чёрную" внешность, как ты себя чувствовать будешь? И будешь ли отстаивать свои националистические взгляды далее?   

> Как ты этот вывод сделал? Пожалуйста, методы твоего исследования. Вот мой родственник работал дворником, когда учился в институте. Сейчас он владелец собственной фирмы, уважаемый человек. Ы?

 Мне на каждое утверждение цитату из умной книжки? Видел я и материал (ссылка не знаю где завалялась, ибо читал давно), да и сам не слепой. Подработка студента быть вполне может, но это срок то какой, копеечный. Основная масса кто метёт - "хачики", да пенсионеры. Будешь и с этим спорить? На стройке тоже одни "хачики". Да, их выгоднее брать как дешёвую рабочую силу на ту же стройку, но и качество работы у них, мягко говоря, не важное. Тот кому принципиально качество не нужно, русского бы и не нанял, ибо за такие деньги работать он не будет. А работа щас есть и для тех и для других. Так что не стоит про "чужие места". Нелегал далеко пролезть всё-равно не сможет, его удел самая копеечная зарплата и самая "грязная" работа.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "Верность и преданность" своей нации может уже изначально ведёт к конфликту с другими сторонами, ибо уже настраивает на "грызню".

 То есть лучше "Неверность и предательство"? Ты просто уникум какой-то.   

> Класть на весь мир? Confused А если он на тебя "положит"? На всё вокруг пофиг либо безумцам, либо отчаянным. И долго из них никто не живёт.

 Что значит "положит"? Индивидуализм - корень всей западной цивилизации. Коллективизм, так сказать, "hive mind" - азиатской.   

> Ну а если например у тебя будет друг тот же самый "чёрный" таджик, отличный человек, хороший товарищ,

 У меня нет друзей-таджиков, и я сомневаюсь, что когда-то будут, так как я категорически против засилья России выходцами с Кавказа и Средней Азии и не хочу иметь с ними ничего общего в принципе (они тоже с русскими не дружат, а держатся друг за друга).   

> На стройке тоже одни "хачики".

 Я работал одно время на стройке. Так у нас был эксперимен т - пригнали бригаду таджиков, работавшим за похлебку, на строительство крыльца, так они так его выстроили, что просто никуда не годилось. Начальник участка и главный инженер с матами бегали и рвали на себе волосы, потом пришлось русским высокооплачиваемым строителям ломать к чёрту это крыльцо и строить всё заново. А материал и время-то не вернёшь.   

> Да, их выгоднее брать как дешёвую рабочую силу на ту же стройку,

 Скупой платит дважды. Это истина.   

> Нелегал далеко пролезть всё-равно не сможет, его удел самая копеечная зарплата и самая "грязная" работа.

 Нелегал - да, а вот его дети, которые родятся и вырастут тут, будут уже требовать. Ведь те, кто громят Францию, это не иммигранты из Африки, это их дети и внуки.

----------


## Оля

> У меня нет друзей-таджиков, и я сомневаюсь, что когда-то будут, так как я категорически против засилья России выходцами с Кавказа и Средней Азии и не хочу иметь с ними ничего общего в принципе

 ... и поэтому пусть их убивают? Ну-ну. 
Хочется надеяться, что уникум все-таки ты.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Убивают, депортируют, мне всё равно. Главное чтобы их не было здесь, так как я вижу в них угрозу. Россия им ничем не обязана.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Вот если бы Yazeed приехал и например учил здесь русский или ещё что-нибудь, я бы ни слова не сказал, ибо видно, что нормальный человек, а не отброс какой-нибудь, и что не собирается устанавливать свои порядки и наезжать на коренное население.

----------


## Оля

> ибо видно, что нормальный человек

 У него на лбу не написано, для чего он приехал в Россию. У него на лбу написано, что он араб.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Scrabus

> "Верность и преданность" своей нации может уже изначально ведёт к конфликту с другими сторонами, ибо уже настраивает на "грызню".
> 			
> 		  То есть лучше "Неверность и предательство"? Ты просто уникум какой-то.

 Я вообще-то про то, что эта старательная попытка "защитить культуру" и "огородить страну" от "ненужных элементов" изначально не может привести ни к чему, кроме конфликта. Деление на "правильных" и "неправильных" в корне не верно. И не надо говорить про "неверность и предательство", про это вообще речь не шла. Просто твой вариант несёт лишь деструктивные последствия по большей части и он не справедлив, равняет всех "таких-то и таких-то" под один тип, не учитывая личность в принципе.   

> Что значит "положит"? Индивидуализм - корень всей западной цивилизации. Коллективизм, так сказать, "hive mind" - азиатской.

 А кто сказал, что Россия должна идти именно по западному пути? Может азиатский ей ближе чем-то? На самом деле тут и обсуждать нечего. На примере "системы управления" уже отлично видно, что Россия пошла по промежуточному варианту. И даже в Америке далеко не индивидуалистический подход.  

> У меня нет друзей-таджиков, и я сомневаюсь, что когда-то будут, так как я категорически против засилья России выходцами с Кавказа и Средней Азии и не хочу иметь с ними ничего общего в принципе (они тоже с русскими не дружат, а держатся друг за друга).

 И как же получается? Друг швед нормально, таджик в принципе им быть не может - в ссылку сразу? Таджик не может быть хорошим человеком? Т.е. швед > таджик изначально? О каком тут патриотизме речь идёт-то вообще... Градацию тогда сразу плиз в студию, какая нация после какой числится   ::  .   

> Я работал одно время на стройке. Так у нас был эксперимен т - пригнали бригаду таджиков, работавшим за похлебку, на строительство крыльца, так они так его выстроили, что просто никуда не годилось. Начальник участка и главный инженер с матами бегали и рвали на себе волосы, потом пришлось русским высокооплачиваемым строителям ломать к чёрту это крыльцо и строить всё заново. А материал и время-то не вернёшь.

 Вообще-то я о том же и говорил, если почитать выше. Только некоторым выгоднее сэкономить на качестве жилья. Больше денег в личный карман уйдёт.  

> Нелегал - да, а вот его дети, которые родятся и вырастут тут, будут уже требовать. Ведь те, кто громят Францию, это не иммигранты из Африки, это их дети и внуки.

  Как уже говорилось выше, государство должно этим заниматься. А самосуд устраивать это "дикость".     

> Вот если бы Yazeed приехал и например учил здесь русский или ещё что-нибудь, я бы ни слова не сказал, ибо видно, что нормальный человек, а не отброс какой-нибудь, и что не собирается устанавливать свои порядки и наезжать на коренное население.

 Мне интересно, как ты это определять будешь...? Ведь ты в принципе не допускаешь друзей-арабов? А они как видишь ничуть не менее адекватны могут быть, чем те самые шведы, к примеру.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Просто твой вариант несёт лишь деструктивные последствия по большей части и он не справедлив, равняет всех "таких-то и таких-то" под один тип, не учитывая личность в принципе.

 Что значит несправедлив? Каждая нация и государство вправе проводить свою собственную национальную политику, и если оно закрывает двери для мигрантов из определённых стран или мигрантов определённых национальностей - это её личное дело и суверенное право.   

> А кто сказал, что Россия должна идти именно по западному пути? Может азиатский ей ближе чем-то?

 Русские - это европейский этнос с европейской культурой и европейской религией. К Азии он не имеет никакого отношения.   

> И как же получается? Друг швед нормально, таджик в принципе им быть не может - в ссылку сразу? Таджик не может быть хорошим человеком? Т.е. швед > таджик изначально?

 Таджик может быть хорошим человеком. Ну так что из этого? Я не хочу, чтобы в России находились миллионы таджиков, деструктивно влияющие на российскую экономику, совершающие преступления, продающие наркоту и вносящие хаос.   

> О каком тут патриотизме речь идёт-то вообще...

 Швед > таджик - это мои личные пристрастия.   

> Как уже говорилось выше, государство должно этим заниматься. А самосуд устраивать это "дикость".

 Государство этим не хочет заниматься. Оно с радостью притесняет русских, и лижет зад всякой швали из третьего мира.   

> Мне интересно, как ты это определять будешь...? Ведь ты в принципе не допускаешь друзей-арабов?

 Я допускаю друзей-арабов, если они не религиозные фанатики, угрожающие убить меня как "неверного". Но в любом случае я буду против иммиграции миллионов арабов в Россию.

----------


## Scrabus

Собственно после этого -  

> Швед > таджик - это мои личные пристрастия.

 я думаю говорить нам особенно не о чем. Ибо неравенство наций лично я не приемлю в принципе. Для меня это дико. И таджики судя по всему тебя раздражают лишь потому, что их просто банально много тут. Был бы тут столько же шведов, сколько сейчас "хачиков, вероятно значок приоритета бы поменялся... 
И ещё...
Государство русских не притесняет, оно пытается быть толерантным ко всем... Хотя признаю, иностранцы тут периодически живут лучше русских. Но вовсе не таджики как не странно, а те самые европейцы, американцы. Так сказать из "цивильных стран". А претензии то не в том направлении идут...
А фанатик или нет кто-то ты определишь  ::   по крайней мере до того момента, пока с человеком не пообщаешься...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ибо неравенство наций лично я не приемлю в принципе. Для меня это дико.

 Чем же это дико? Интересно услышать. Наверное ты в школе был ярым противником Олимпиад и соревнований, ведь приходилось бы признавать, что классы и школы не равны, а утебя ж коммунистический идеал - всех выровнять под одну гребёнку.   

> И таджики судя по всему тебя раздражают лишь потому, что их просто банально много тут.

 Не только потому что их много, а потому, что они асоциальны.   

> Был бы тут столько же шведов,

 Да тут таджиков больше чем шведов в Швеции  ::

----------


## Ramil

> А кто сказал, что Россия должна идти именно по западному пути? Может азиатский ей ближе чем-то?
> 			
> 		  Русские - это европейский этнос с европейской культурой и европейской религией. К Азии он не имеет никакого отношения.

 Вот отсюда поподробнее можно? Особенно насчёт этноса  ::  Очень хочетццо, да? Только в русских минимум 50% азиатской крови течёт, если не больше. 
Тебе может это не нравиться, но приток иммигрантов это данность, с которой тебе придется смириться. Это происходит повсеместно и Россия - не исключение. Если наше население уменьшается на миллион в год - на освободившиеся территории будут мигрировать другие народы. Россия всегда была многонациональной. Ты навешал ярлыков на таджиков, арабов и пр. А единственная их вина, между прочим, - низкий уровень образования - то, что Россия может им дать. Почему не решать демографическую проблему за счёт иммиграции? Это нормально для любого государства. А людям, думающим, что Россия - для русских надо засунуть свои имперские амбиции в одно место и молчать в тряпочку.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вот отсюда поподробнее можно? Особенно насчёт этноса Laughing Очень хочетццо, да? Только в русских минимум 50% азиатской крови течёт, если не больше.

 Это ты сам придумал? Пожалуйста, данные антропологии и генетики в студию, иначе рот закрой. Ты бред говоришь.   

> Россия всегда была многонациональной.

 Дааа? Что же такое "многонациональная" в твоём понимании?   

> Почему не решать демографическую проблему за счёт иммиграции?

 Потому что это уничтожение. Мы могли бы завозить каждый год по 2 миллиона китайцев, только потом это была бы уже не Россия, а Китай.   

> А людям, думающим, что Россия - для русских надо засунуть свои имперские амбиции в одно место и молчать в тряпочку.

 А таджикистан - для русских! А Китай - для французов!   

> Это нормально для любого государства.

 Никогда это не было нормальным, кроме последних лет 30 и то, только для Европы. Я как-то не могу себе представить 30 миллионов русских в Ираке или в Японии.   

> А единственная их вина, между прочим, - низкий уровень образования - то, что Россия может им дать.

 LOL, ты знаешь, чем занимаются таджики в России?  ::  Уж точно не образованием. А все деньги отсылают в Таджикистан.   

> свои имперские амбиции

 У меня нет имперских амбиций. Нужно закрыть границы и класть на всех. Жить для себя. Хватит в империи играть.

----------


## Scrabus

> Ибо неравенство наций лично я не приемлю в принципе. Для меня это дико.
> 			
> 		  Чем же это дико? Интересно услышать. Наверное ты в школе был ярым противником Олимпиад и соревнований, ведь приходилось бы признавать, что классы и школы не равны, а утебя ж коммунистический идеал - всех выровнять под одну гребёнку.

 Причём тут вообще Олимпиады, соревнования... Сколько можно подменять понятия то? Какую-то глупость уже пишешь ей богу... Какое отношения имеют достижения отдельных людей/класса/группы к проблеме национальностей вообще и их т.н. неравенству рас? Мне вот это хотелось бы услышать. И не надо мне тут какой-то странный коммунистический ярлык вешать, этот подход мне никогда не был близок. Уж лучше Либерализм. А подход уже скорее твой Сталинский, когда все неверных и неугодных ссылали, выдворяли и расстреливали. Повод найти проблемой не было. Ну так кто тут собственно коммунист/социалист?  

> Не только потому что их много, а потому, что они асоциальны.

 Не все, а только часть. Репутация много значит+у многих, как уже сказал Рамиль, недостаток образования. У русских вот тоже в мире репутация не очень и что...?  

> Да тут таджиков больше чем шведов в Швеции Smile

 Уж не знаю на сколько больше, но тебя явно волнует именно количество. Если, предположим, тех самых "таджиков" заменить на Шведов, то сомневаюсь, что тебе бы они нравились).

----------


## Оля

> Собственно после этого -       Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Швед > таджик - это мои личные пристрастия.   я думаю говорить нам особенно не о чем.

 Только после этого?   ::   
А вот этого тебе мало было:   ::    

> [quote:19fzh5d3]Вот недавно убили индуса.

 Люди находятся в такой отчаянной ситуации, что там уже не до разбирательств, хороший это индус или плохой, и чем он занимается.[/quote:19fzh5d3]   

> Убивают, депортируют, мне всё равно

----------


## Ramil

> Вот отсюда поподробнее можно? Особенно насчёт этноса Laughing Очень хочетццо, да? Только в русских минимум 50% азиатской крови течёт, если не больше.
> 			
> 		  Это ты сам придумал? Пожалуйста, данные антропологии и генетики в студию, иначе рот закрой.

 Происхождение этноса, кстати, до сих пор не доказано. Находясь на дороге из Азии в Европу на генофонд не могли не повлиять азиатские кочевники. (Византия, кстати - тоже Азия). 300 лет ига, затем ассимиляция сибирских народов (азиатов) и огромное количество смешанных браков уже не даёт право именовать русских как чисто-европейский этнос. А рот ты будешь закрывать сам в другом месте без меня.   

> [quote:u7281a1k]Россия всегда была многонациональной.

 Дааа? Что же такое "многонациональная" в твоём понимании?[/quote:u7281a1k] 
Много национальностей. Между терминами россиянин и русский лежит пропасть.     

> [quote:u7281a1k]Почему не решать демографическую проблему за счёт иммиграции?

 Потому что это уничтожение.[/quote:u7281a1k] 
Кого?   

> Мы могли бы завозить каждый год по 2 миллиона китайцев, только потом это была бы уже не Россия, а Китай.

 Это была бы Россия, с гражданами китайского происхождения. Государственный язык - русский. 
Потом повторю - это неизбежно - китайцы придут в сибирь, хочешь ты этого или нет. Только разница в том, что в моём варианте дети этих китайцев должны будут учить русский, чтобы жить здесь. А если закрывать глаза на очевидные демографические процессы, твоим детям придётся учить китайский.   

> [quote:u7281a1k]А людям, думающим, что Россия - для русских надо засунуть свои имперские амбиции в одно место и молчать в тряпочку.

 А таджикистан - для русских! А Китай - для французов![/quote:u7281a1k] 
Бред - государства не разбиты по национальному признаку. Всего лишь по территориям. Миграционные процессы усиливаются, сейчас мы уже имеем принципиальную возможность выбрать практически любую точку на планете для проживания. Не вижу, почему Россия должна стать исключением.   

> [quote:u7281a1k]Это нормально для любого государства.

 Никогда это не было нормальным, кроме последних лет 30 и то, только для Европы. Я как-то не могу себе представить 30 миллионов русских в Ираке или в Японии.[/quote:u7281a1k] 
Да и не надо представлять. Просто если русский захочет поехать в Ирак или Японию и там жить - он может это сделать при большом желании. Почему с Россией должно быть по-другому?   

> [quote:u7281a1k]А единственная их вина, между прочим, - низкий уровень образования - то, что Россия может им дать.

 LOL, ты знаешь, чем занимаются таджики в России?  ::  Уж точно не образованием. А все деньги отсылают в Таджикистан.[/quote:u7281a1k] 
Да мне на@рать, чем они занимаются, это работа для правоохранительных огранов. Три поколения должны смениться, чтобы популяция адаптировалась к новым условиям.   

> [quote:u7281a1k] свои имперские амбиции

 Нужно закрыть границы и класть на всех. Жить для себя. Хватит в империи играть.[/quote:u7281a1k] 
Ты закроешь границы и все положат на тебя.  ::   В современном мире, изоляционизм не прокатывает - в проигрыше остаётся тот, кто отгораживается от внешнего мира. Россия не может прожить без остального мира, а вот остальной мир без России - вполне может. Миф о нашей "самодостаточности" - всего лишь миф, распространение которого как раз - дело рук тех, то мечтает об империи. Время империй прошло навсегда. Люди обмениваются информацией, перемещаются, мигрируют, путешествуют, растёт число смешанных браков (интернациональных и межрасовых) уже подрастают дети - продукты данных связей. Смешиваются и умирают культуры и языки. Это цена за прогресс - от этого не уйти.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Происхождение этноса, кстати, до сих пор не доказано. Находясь на дороге из Азии в Европу на генофонд не могли не повлиять азиатские кочевники.

 Это твои предположения, основанные ни на чём. А генетические и антропологические исследования показывают совершенно точную картину.
По генетике я ссылки хотя бы эти дам: http://dienekes.blogspot.com/2006/05/sl ... ussia.html http://dienekes.blogspot.com/2005/06/y- ... sians.html http://dienekes.blogspot.com/2008/01/ru ... somes.html Composite Faces of Europe 
А также The Russian Gene Pool Databank
Кратко: русские по гаплогруппе R1A показывают близость к народам Центральной и Восточной Европы (например Польша), Северо-восточные области содержат довольно большой процент характерных для финно-угорских народностей генов. Ну так это и понятно: русские как народ сложились из пришедших из Померании славян, местных финно-угорских групп и малочисленных скандинавских поселенцев. 
По антропологии скажу, что русские почти наполовину поделены между двумя антротипами: 1) Восточные нордиды 2) Балтиды и Восточные балтиды. (кроманьиды различной степени редуцированности)
Ни один из них не является азиатским, иначе можно азиатами объявлять сразу и немцев, и финнов, и латышей-эстонцев-литовцев, и поляков и шведов и много кого ещё, да и как они могут быть азиатскими, если их исконный ареал обитания - Северная и Северо-восточная Европа? 
Ознакомься. Как раз практика английского языка.   

> 300 лет ига, затем ассимиляция сибирских народов (азиатов) и огромное количество смешанных браков

 Во-первых ассимиляции не было. Эти народы сохранились в целости и сохранности и продолжают жить своим традиционным образом жизни в Сибири.
Во-вторых ассимиляция колонизацией происходит по мужской части, то есть приходят мужчины и "имеют" всех женщин, а мужчин убивают. Потом их потомков имеют новые волны миграции до тех пор, пока народность не растворяется в "колонизаторах", но в случае с Россией этого не произошло. Все народы сохранились. 
А ты в курсе, что в Швеции живут такая группа, как Лапландцы? Это Уральская группа, и шведы и норвежцы до некоторой степени с ними смешанны. Значит шведы - не европейских этнос? А финны и венгры - вообще не индо-европейцы. Однако же они считаются европейским народом.   

> Много национальностей. Между терминами россиянин и русский лежит пропасть.

 Да нет такой страны, в которой проживает ТОЛЬКО одна национальность. Получается все страны в мире многонациональные? Зачем тогда вообще слово "многонациональный"?   

> Это была бы Россия, с гражданами китайского происхождения. Государственный язык - русский.

 Нет. Это был бы Китай. Ты что, думаешь, что китайцы, захватывающие земли на дальнем востоке - учат русский и русскую культуру и усиленно пытаются стать русскими? Они остаются такими же китайцами, как и их дети. То же самое с таджиками и прочим.   

> Только разница в том, что в моём варианте дети этих китайцев должны будут учить русский, чтобы жить здесь.

 То-то на строительстве местной Ленты китайцы-рабочие ни слова по-русски не понимали. Им на пальцах и картинках всё объяснять приходилось. И живут они все вместе, друг с другом, а не растворяясь по русским кварталам и усиленно пытаясь стать русскими.   

> Бред - государства не разбиты по национальному признаку.

 Вообще-то нации образуют государства. Если бы государства не были разбиты по национальному признаку, не было бы никаких государств.   

> Да и не надо представлять. Просто если русский захочет поехать в Ирак или Японию и там жить - он может это сделать при большом желании.

 В Японии практически невозможно получить гражданство.
А потому, что миллионы агрессивных азиатов и прочих арабов нам не нужны, устанавливающих свои порядки и заполоняющих всё вокруг тут не нужны. Франции хватило.   

> Ты закроешь границы и все положат на тебя. Laughing В современном мире, изоляционизм не прокатывает - в проигрыше остаётся тот, кто отгораживается от внешнего мира.

 О! В каком проигрыше Япония, я просто фигею. Я реально хотел бы, чтобы Россия была бы в таком же проигрыше. Серьёзно.   

> Россия не может прожить без остального мира, а вот остальной мир без России - вполне может

 Ты путаешь бесконтрольные миграции и межгосударственные отношения.

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=Оля] 

> Собственно после этого -       Originally Posted by "Vincent Tailors":1hghosay  Швед > таджик - это мои личные пристрастия.   я думаю говорить нам особенно не о чем.

 Только после этого?   ::   
А вот этого тебе мало было:   ::    

> [quote:1hghosay]Вот недавно убили индуса.

 Люди находятся в такой отчаянной ситуации, что там уже не до разбирательств, хороший это индус или плохой, и чем он занимается.[/quote:1hghosay]   

> Убивают, депортируют, мне всё равно

 [/quote:1hghosay] 
Угумс, пофигизм и обоснованную раздражительность я ещё могу перенести, но открытое признание неравенства - врятле.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Увы, нет равенства в этом мире. Все разные.
Всех сделать одинаковыми - провалившаяся мечта коммуниста.

----------


## Scrabus

Одинаковые это клоны-). Конечно их нет(или уже есть, много?   ::   ::  ). Неравенство я уже сказал в каком смысле, выше почитай. И, кстати, где там список крутых/продвинутых наций, ведь они не равны, так? Кого там Бог/инопланетяне/взрыв/...подставить вашу версию происхождения человека) обделил(и) и сделал(и) убогими? Список пожалуйста, хочу, хочу, хочу!  :P 
P.S. Коммунисты они это, в другой стороне  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Неравенство я уже сказал в каком смысле, выше почитай.

 В каком?

----------


## Scrabus

> Неравенство я уже сказал в каком смысле, выше почитай.
> 			
> 		  В каком?

 Ладно спрошу ещё раз, если не понятно. Ты подтверждаешь, что абсолютно все нации разделяются  по способностям, умением и т.д. именно как нации? Т.е. перевожу, есть нации убогие, а есть - продвинутые. Ты уже привёл пример, что шведы > таджиков. Значит в принципе признал это. Я говорю именно про национальные различия, а не про индивидуальные личностные, которые в принципе одинаковыми быть не могут, ибо способности у людей разные. Вот и хотелось бы увидеть этот список, где живут говнонации и мегапапки. :P С тем, что шведы выше в списке чем таджики мы определились, пора двигаться дальше   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я сужу чисто по тому, что представляли из себя те или иные нации в истории (какую роль они играли в истории) и каков их вклад в мировую культуру и науку. И всё.

----------


## Ramil

> Я сужу чисто по тому, что представляли из себя те или иные нации в истории (какую роль они играли в истории) и каков их вклад в мировую культуру и науку. И всё.

 Ну, если сравнивать вклады китайцев и шведов, выбор будет не в пользу последних. Да и арабы дали миру неизмеримо больше, чем какая-нибудь Бельгия.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ну, если сравнивать вклады китайцев и шведов, выбор будет не в пользу последних. Да и арабы дали миру неизмеримо больше, чем какая-нибудь Бельгия.

 Пролистни наверх, я там большой пост тебе накатал.

----------


## Lampada

Про евреев, кроме меня, никто не упоминёт.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Про евреев, кроме меня, никто не вспомнит.

 Да уж, действительно.   ::  На фига нам в нашей русской культуре всякие Пастернаки и Мандельштамы?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Про евреев, кроме меня, никто не вспомнит.     Да уж, действительно.   На фига нам в нашей русской культуре всякие Пастернаки и Мандельштамы?

 И тем более десять заповедей.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну, если сравнивать вклады китайцев и шведов, выбор будет не в пользу последних. Да и арабы дали миру неизмеримо больше, чем какая-нибудь Бельгия.   Пролистни наверх, я там большой пост тебе накатал.

 Я его читал. Моё личное мнение - ты не прав в том, что надо ограничивать въезд в страну. Надо обеспечивать выполнение миграционного законодательства, какими методами - я не знаю. Но отказывать в гражданстве по национальному признаку - опять же, ИМХО - верх идиотизма.

----------


## Ramil

> Про евреев, кроме меня, никто не упоминёт.

 Это очень больная тема  :: 
Потом, история показывает, что все, кто боролись с евреями - очень плохо заканчивали.  
Оля, Пастернак и Мандельштам считаются русскими писателями - парадокс  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Убивают, депортируют, мне всё равно. Главное чтобы их не было здесь, так как *я вижу в них угрозу*.

 Многие подонки перед тем как начать кого-то резать объявляли себя жертвами. Фашисты увидели угрозу в евреях и уничтожили миллионы. Коммунисты объявили себя жертвами капиталистов, попов, кулаков и заморили их всех в лагерях. Так что этот вой по поводу угрозы со стороны "неруси" - всего лишь попытка повторить Германию 30-х годов, но на другой, гораздо большей территории.

----------


## Юрка

> Я работал одно время на стройке. Так у нас был эксперимент - пригнали бригаду таджиков, работавшим за похлебку...

 Вот вы там дурацкие эксперименты ставите, а нам в этих домах жить. Рухнет всё к чёртовой матери, а этим строителям лишь бы лишнюю копеечку заработать.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Фашисты увидели угрозу в евреях и уничтожили миллионы. Коммунисты объявили себя жертвами капиталистов, попов, кулаков и заморили их всех в лагерях.

 Надеюсь, ты не учитель истории. =)

----------


## Юрка

> Я не хочу, чтобы в России находились миллионы таджиков, деструктивно влияющие на российскую экономику...

 Именно российская экономика и пригласила этих таджиков. Не нравится? Значит такая экономика. Миллионы у строителей уходят на взятки чиновникам, поэтому приходится экономить на качестве работ. Иначе цена квадратного метра будет заоблачной и никто не купит. И что, в этом виноваты бедные таджики?! Разберись сначала со свинорылыми чинушами и не менее свинорылыми строительными монополистами.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

"Сообщение "Это уже война" о последних событиях во Франции выбилось в "topbot5", что вполне естественно. Франция – это наглядный показатель того, к чему приводит и либерализация миграционного законодательства, и попытки введения так называемой "гражданской концепции нации", и воспевание мультикультуризма в некогда великой белой стране, и всё прочее, чем сегодня балуются в России, в том числе на самом высшем уровне. В 2005 году был составлен пророческий сборник статей "Франция 2005: предостережение для России". Тогда уже любой мало-мальски здравомыслящий человек понимал, что это пока лишь цветочки, ягодки будут впереди.
00:15 28-11-2007 Белояр добавил сообщение в дневник Белояр "Изба-читальня Белояра"
Вторая ночь оказалась много кровопролитнее даже событий двухлетней давности: 77 раненых полицейских, из которых 64 были госпитализированы. Остальные тринадцать раненных отказались госпитализироваться из опасений быть линчеванными, так как их предлагали поместить в общие больницы, рядом с бандитами, которые уже в приемном покое начали им угрожать расправой. Об этом журналистам рассказал Patrice Ribeiro, национальный секретарь полицейского профсоюза Synergie.
По его словам, ситуация этой ночью была гораздо хуже, чем даже два года назад. "До сих пор, - говорит он, - полицейские, когда их обстреливали, не отвечали огнем, потому что очень, очень трудно выделить тех, кто стреляет из общей толпы зевак. Но если дальше пойдет так же, мы опасаемся драмы, потому что наши коллеги не могут больше оставаться безответными жертвами обстрелов. Сегодняшние потери редко когда бывали раньше. И мои коллеги на местах говорят, что сегодня ночью мы перешли в другую стадию, после того, как против нас стали применять оружие. Это уже настоящая городская партизанская война с использованием конвенционального и охотничьего оружия". 
Ночью сожгли библиотеку Bellevue в городе Villiers-le-Bel, о ней рассказывает мой френд, которая там жила. Никто уже больше не считает количество сожженных публичных и частных зданий, машин и помоек, их слишком много и в самых разных местах. В одном только Villiers-le-Bel сожгли пять зданий (кроме библиотеки, еще две школы, налоговую инспекцию и супермаркет) и 63 машины. 
Всего мятежами, погромами и поджогами было охвачено не меньше десятка городов вокруг Парижа. Среди них в департаменте Val-d'Oise на севере от Парижа города Villiers-le-Bel, Sarcelles, Garges-l

----------


## Юрка

> Надеюсь, ты не учитель истории. =)

 Учитель. А кого надо выучить?  ::  
Вот один из перлов Гитлера о евреях: "_Опыт доказывает, что в жилах потомков этих еврейских отпрысков через четыре, пять поколений по законам наследственности вновь будет течь чисто еврейская кровь. И эти евреи, в которых сказались законы наследственности, представляют собой страшную опасность!"_

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Юрка, ты еврей что-ли?   :: 
Хочешь я скажу сколько умерло русских/белорусов/украинцев гражданских? Раза в 3 больше  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, ты еврей что-ли?  
> Хочешь я скажу сколько умерло русских/белорусов/украинцев гражданских? Раза в 3 больше

 Что это меняет, демагог?

----------


## gRomoZeka

А причем тут вообще Гитлер и евреи?

----------


## Юрка

> А причем тут вообще Гитлер и евреи?

 Гитлер - это любимый учитель новых подонков. А евреи - это жертва старых подонков. Что-то не так?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.

----------


## Юрка

> Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.

 Бл..., защитник русских интересов...

----------


## Оля

> Оля, Пастернак и Мандельштам считаются русскими писателями - парадокс

 Ты думаешь, я этого не знаю??   ::  
Это мои любимые поэты.   ::

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=Vincent Tailors]Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.[/quote:2s1q8mc5] 
IMHO, заявление совершенно безапелляционное. Вспоминают и про русских, и про евреев, и про всех других жертв фашизма (нацизма).

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Scorpio] 

> Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.

 IMHO, заявление совершенно безапелляционное. Вспоминают и про русских, и про евреев, и про всех других жертв фашизма (нацизма).[/quote:1qta2lts]
Вообще-то, Vincent Tailors в этом случае прав. Вспоминают в одном случае из ста. Если повезет.
Основное внимание уделяется Холокосту, т.е. факту истребления еврейского населения. О нем пишут книги и снимают фильмы.
А поскольку общественное мнение формируется нынче массмедиа, многие на Западе, похоже, не знают, что в фашстских концлагерях были не только евреи.

----------


## Юрка

> Основное внимание уделяется Холокосту, т.е. факту истребления еврейского населения. О нем пишут книги и снимают фильмы.
> А поскольку общественное мнение формируется нынче массмедиа, многие на Западе, похоже, не знают, что в фашстских концлагерях были не только евреи.

 Этот перекос - это проблема запада. А пафос кошкина и Ко направлен к российскому зрителю.

----------


## Yazeed

Какой национальности Бьянка?

----------


## Юрка

> Какой национальности Бьянка?

 Не знаю. Наверное, белоруска. http://bjankafan.narod.ru/about.htm

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=gRomoZeka] 

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.   IMHO, заявление совершенно безапелляционное. Вспоминают и про русских, и про евреев, и про всех других жертв фашизма (нацизма).

 Вообще-то, Vincent Tailors в этом случае прав. Вспоминают в одном случае из ста. Если повезет.
Основное внимание уделяется Холокосту, т.е. факту истребления еврейского населения. О нем пишут книги и снимают фильмы.
А поскольку общественное мнение формируется нынче массмедиа, многие на Западе, похоже, не знают, что в фашстских концлагерях были не только евреи.[/quote:1fj8pf0y] 
В целом согласен. Т.е. если обсуждаем стереотипы западной прессы, то заявление не столь уж безапелляционное. Я то думал о нашей, намного более объективной.

----------


## Dogboy182

Vincent, you real name isn't by chance Vitaly is it? Or maybe Witaliy?? 
Just wondering.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> А поскольку общественное мнение формируется нынче массмедиа, многие на Западе, похоже, не знают, что в фашстских концлагерях были не только евреи.

 Почему только "на Западе"? По-твоему, на Востоке истина в этом отношении более распростренена? Я сомневаюсь.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Vincent, you real name isn't by chance Vitaly is it? Or maybe Witaliy?? 
> Just wondering.

 so what?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А поскольку общественное мнение формируется нынче массмедиа, многие на Западе, похоже, не знают, что в фашстских концлагерях были не только евреи.   Почему только "на Западе"? По-твоему, на Востоке истина в этом отношении более распростренена? Я сомневаюсь.

 Это зависит от того, что ты считаешь Востоком.  ::  Я под западом в том посте имела в виду (условно и упрощенно) "не Россию" (и, наверное, не СНГ). Поверь, у нас еще не забыли, что творилось во время той войны.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=gRomoZeka] 

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Ничего не меняет, но почему-то евреям все почести, а про русских никто не вспоминает.   IMHO, заявление совершенно безапелляционное. Вспоминают и про русских, и про евреев, и про всех других жертв фашизма (нацизма).

 Вообще-то, Vincent Tailors в этом случае прав. Вспоминают в одном случае из ста. Если повезет.
Основное внимание уделяется Холокосту, т.е. факту истребления еврейского населения. О нем пишут книги и снимают фильмы.[/quote:2bjttw7c] 
За что евреев можно только похвалить. Да - это с их подачи холокост так распиарили, ничто не мешало это делать и другим нациям, пострадавшим от фашизма. Евреев эта проблема заботит и они всячески напоминают людям о том, что 6 миллионов евреев были исстреблены. То, что евреев не волнуют остальные жертвы нацизма, возможно, и заслуживает порицания, но всё-таки - это их личная дело и личная беда. Просто в нашем мире для пропаганды какой-либо идеи нужно тратить огромные деньги. Евреи эти деньги тратят - вот и результат. Что мешает другим народам делать то же самое?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Vincent, you real name isn't by chance Vitaly is it? Or maybe Witaliy?? 
> Just wondering.   so what?

 I was just wondering, calm down man.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I PMed you.

----------


## Yazeed

Как относятся скинхеды к людям, страдающим от витилиго?

----------


## Ramil

> Как относятся скинхеды к людям, страдающим от витилиго?

 Я думаю, это лучше спросить у скинхедов  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как относятся скинхеды к людям, страдающим от витилиго?   Я думаю, это лучше спросить у скинхедов

 Да, помоему ещё хуже.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как относятся скинхеды к людям, страдающим от витилиго?

 "Все страньше и страньше..." (с)  ::   
Сомневаюсь, что скинхеды знают, что это такое. А если знают, то относятся к этим людям так же, как и к тем, кто страдает пляской святого Вита, недержанием мочи или косоглазием. Проще говоря, никакой дискриминации по состоянии здоровья - накостыляют так же, как и здоровым.   ::   
А вообще, неужели перед приездом нет других вопросов, кроме как о повадках скинхедов?

----------


## Yazeed

Vitiligo is the lost of pigment.  People usually get massive white spots on their skin because of the lack of melanocytes, the melanin producing agency. 
Or something like that.

----------


## Leof

Думаю, скинхеды по большому счёту люди ограниченные, в следствии чего легко подвержены предрассудкам и суевериям. Естественная реакция человека, увидевшего кого-то с признаками необычного заболевания - это сомнение, вызванное боязнью заразиться. Разумеется это не касается таких видов увечий, как, например, отсутсвие ноги или руки.
Мне кажется, в большинстве случаев вид такого человека их предостережёт от нападения на него. Хотя, может статься, что недужность справоцирует нападение, вызвав приступ особой жестокости (как у детей, добивающих камнями раненных или больных животных).

----------


## Оля

Сейчас смотрела передачу по СТС "Кто умнее пятиклассника". Елена Ханга (между прочим, выпускница журфака МГУ) долго не могла ответить на вопрос, кого изображает памятник Фальконе "Медный всадник". И она не прикидывалась. Это что, правда очень сложный вопрос? Я серьезно спрашиваю. Я просто не могу понять, как человек, _окончивший журфак МГУ_, может этого не знать. Интересно, у нас на форуме есть кто-нибудь, кто этого не знает? 
В прошлой передаче была еще какая-то "звезда", которая на вопрос "Какой город России в 2003 год отмечал свое 300-летие" из трех вариантов, среди которых был и Петербург, всерьез выбрала Воронеж. Правда, что окончила та "звезда", я не берусь сказать, не помню... Возможно какое-нибудь ПТУ.

----------


## Yazeed

> Сейчас смотрела передачу по СТС "Кто умнее пятиклассника". Елена Ханга (между прочим, выпускница журфака МГУ) долго не могла ответить на вопрос, кого изображает памятник Фальконе "Медный всадник". И она не прикидывалась. Это что, правда очень сложный вопрос? Я серьезно спрашиваю. Я просто не могу понять, как человек, _окончивший журфак МГУ_, может этого не знать. Интересно, у нас на форуме есть кто-нибудь, кто этого не знает?

 Медный всадник, это памятник Петру I, если не ошибаюсь. Есть также и стихи Пушкина под тем же названием.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Хех, это уж точно даже пятиклассники знают.   ::   Там ведь чисто визуально нетрудно догадаться, кому памятник (если знаешь, как он выглядит, конечно).  ::  
С другой стороны, если спросить меня про какую-нибудь оперу, я точно так же опозорюсь. Кто-то лучше знает одно, кто-то другое... 
А на каких еще интересных вопросах заваливались?

----------


## Scrabus

> Сейчас смотрела передачу по СТС "Кто умнее пятиклассника". Елена Ханга (между прочим, выпускница журфака МГУ) долго не могла ответить на вопрос, кого изображает памятник Фальконе "Медный всадник". И она не прикидывалась. Это что, правда очень сложный вопрос? Я серьезно спрашиваю. Я просто не могу понять, как человек, _окончивший журфак МГУ_, может этого не знать. Интересно, у нас на форуме есть кто-нибудь, кто этого не знает? 
> В прошлой передаче была еще какая-то "звезда", которая на вопрос "Какой город России в 2003 год отмечал свое 300-летие" из трех вариантов, среди которых был и Петербург, всерьез выбрала Воронеж. Правда, что окончила та "звезда", я не берусь сказать, не помню... Возможно какое-нибудь ПТУ.

 Честно скажу, всегда улыбало такое недоумение. Наивно думать, что это единичные случаи. Да не знают это люди, не-зна-ют(гворю по слогам). Даже с высшим образованием. Как будто не известно, как это образование получается? Людей, которые имеют именно расширенный кругозор(подчеркну, с высшем образованием) очень не много, обычно все узко специализированны(хорошо, если свою профессию знают более-менее). Про других вообще не говорю, если конечно они от природы не любознательны.  Уверен, проведи сейчас по России тесты, даже на элементарные вопросы результат бы поразил многих и не в лучшую сторону. Людям это не нужно. Они знают то, что позволяет им заработать денюшку и этого достаточно для них.  В этом отношение реформа образования очень кстати, хоть в своей области может люди знать будут лучше, общие знания всё-равно забудутся тем, кому это не интересно. А пятиклассники там отборные, обычный пятиклассник вам  это не скажет).

----------


## Оля

> Честно скажу, всегда улыбало такое недоумение. Наивно думать, что это единичные случаи. Да не знают это люди, не-зна-ют(гворю по слогам). Даже с высшим образованием.

 Scrabus, я понимаю, почему тебя "улыбает" мое неудомение. Да я, собственно, и согласна с тобой - если бы пришла какая-нибудь пипетка с Фабрики звезд, или человек с высшим техническим... Хотя нет, уж про Медного-то всадника взрослый человек должен знать, ну просто слышать хотя бы раз в жизни! Но ладно, я бы тут не стала так уж недоумевать. Но ЖУРФАК МГУ! Как журналист может этого не знать? Это же его профиль! И это не какой-нибудь левый платный вуз, где _я-знаю-как-получают-образование_, а МГУ! Хотя после таких вот открытий понимаешь, что везде все одинаково...   

> А на каких еще интересных вопросах заваливались?

 Сегодня после двух дамочек пришел Дмитрий Дибров и ответил на все вопросы. Умничка.   ::    

> Медный всадник, это памятник Петру I, если не ошибаюсь. Есть также и стихи Пушкина под тем же названием.

 Хорошо было бы, если бы на эту игру приглашали не только наших знаменитостей, но и, например, иностранцев, изучающих руский язык.   ::   Язид бы всё выиграл.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Медный всадник, это памятник Петру I, если не ошибаюсь. Есть также и стихи Пушкина под тем же названием.   Хорошо было бы, если бы на эту игру приглашали не только наших знаменитостей, но и, например, иностранцев, изучающих руский язык.    Язид бы всё выиграл.

   ::  Всегда так, знает тот кому интересно-). Если Язид даже выучил русский потому, что ему интересна наша культура, то я даже как-то не сомневался, что он ответит правильно-).

----------


## Юрка

Сосиски и сардельки варить нужно?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сосиски и сардельки варить нужно?

 Можно и сырыми, если очень хочется. Это, в принципе, та же варенка, только похуже качеством. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Сосиски и сардельки варить нужно?

 Не было такого случая, чтобы не варились.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Сосиски и сардельки варить нужно?    Не было такого случая, чтобы не варились.

 Если варить нужно, то следующий вопрос: "Сколько минут?"  ::  
На упаковке об этом не пишут (как на макаронах), в кулинарных книгах не упоминают...

----------


## Rtyom

Честно говоря, ни разу не засекал и не задумывался. Вот как бурлить начинает, — признак кондиции.  ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Точно, до "бурления"!   ::   
У меня вопрос:
Чем отличается азу от гуляша (в сыром виде)? Только тем, что нарезано по-разному?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Чем отличается азу от гуляша (в сыром виде)? Только тем, что нарезано по-разному?

 Теоретически могу придумать такие варианты (будем считать, что ты говоришь про говядину, т.к. из свинины ни то, ни другое не готовят  :: ): 
а) мясо из разных частей туши (например, для гуляша жирнее, для азу более постное), 
б) размер/форма кусков,
в) если мясо уже как-то подготовлено, может отличаться набор использованных приправ. 
Ни один из этих пунктов не считаю принципиальным, т.к в любом случае аутентичный гуляш или азу готовить мало кто умеет. Как ни крутись, все равно получится мясо с подливой по-российски.   ::

----------


## Оля

> будем считать, что ты говоришь про говядину, т.к. из свинины ни то, ни другое не готовят

 Да, я говорила про говядину. Хотя "гуляш из свинины" я тоже часто вижу в тех магазинах, в которые я хожу (я имею в виду сырое мясо). Так что, наверное, готовят.   

> Как ни крутись, все равно получится мясо с подливой по-российски.

 Вот собственно это меня и интересовало больше всего.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Кому-нибудь снятся сны с продолжением или с одними и теми же персонажами?

----------


## Leof

Мне снились не раз, но с большими промежутками. Некоторые сны (самые мои любимые) продолжаются, повторяются и развиваются на протяжении нескольких лет.

----------


## Rtyom

> Мне снились не раз, но с большими промежутками. Некоторые сны (самые мои любимые) продолжаются, повторяются и развиваются на протяжении нескольких лет.

 Можешь уже романы писать!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне снились не раз, но с большими промежутками. Некоторые сны (самые мои любимые) продолжаются, повторяются и развиваются на протяжении нескольких лет.

 Ф-фух, слава богу, не одна я такая.  ::  
Мне с продолжениями часто снились раньше, а щас обычно просто попадаю в одни и те же (несуществующих) места или встречаю каких-то постоянных персонажей. 
Сегодня вообще смешно вышло. Снится мне сон, что я работаю на сафари гидом. И вдруг узнаю одного из туристов - он мне в другом сне, где я была тайным агентом, помог скрыться от погони. Я, конечно, радуюсь, говорю: "О, привет, dude! Ты чего тут делаешь, в Африке?". Он на меня смотрит, как на психованную, и я вдруг понимаю, что в том сне я была каким-то мужиком, а в этом - обычная я, и он меня не узнает. "Извините, - говорю. Он посмотрел на меня, как на дурочку, и пошел. Неловко вышло.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?

 Очень хорошо.  ::  А где именно?

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?   Очень хорошо.  А где именно?

 В Канаде))

----------


## Rtyom

Почему бы и нет?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Yazeed  как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?   Очень хорошо.  А где именно?   В Канаде))

 Наверное, с такой работой сильно не зашикуешь... На жизнь будет хватать?

----------


## Scorpio

> Кому-нибудь снятся сны с продолжением или с одними и теми же персонажами?

 "С персонажами" и с продолжением я как-то не припомню.
Но мне тоже снится нечто интересное: часто снится какой-то город (очень большой, типа Москвы), и я в нем. Главное то, что в разных снах я бываю в совершенно разных районах этого города (в некоторых приходится бывать довольно часто  ::  ), и интересно то, что при этом я *точно знаю*: город тот же самый. 
(Мне всегда тоже было любопытно: кому-нибудь еще подобное снилось?)

----------


## Юрка

> как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?

 Положительно. У тебя очевидные способности к языку.

----------


## Leof

> как вы относитесь к тому, что я хочу работать преподавателем русского языка?

 Я - за.

----------


## velisarus

А вот мне сны вообще не снятся, то есть я их не помню после пробуждения. Лишь иногда, очень редко, я припоминаю какие-нибудь отрывки из того, что снилось ночью. В большинстве случаев это кошмары, разные страшные вещи. Хорошо, что я не помню своих снов...
Есть ли ещё форуме такие же счастливые люди?

----------


## Юрка

Я решил попробовать (на полгодика) стать почти вегетарианцем (рыбу и яйца можно). Кто со мной?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Делать тебе нечего.

----------


## Юрка

> Делать тебе нечего.

 Наши предки мясо ели только зимой, а летом квас да каша. Так что, язычник, присоединяйся. Ну, если кишка не тонка.

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Юрка] 

> Делать тебе нечего.

 Наши предки мясо ели только зимой, а летом квас да каша. [/quote:11yep3hw]
А что, курей летом не резали? Че-то не верится.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> А что, курей летом не резали? Че-то не верится.

 Наверное, по праздникам. А то кур не напасёшься. А свиней/коров точно не резали в жару. Ждали мороза.
Эх, нету напарника. Ну и ладно, один буду...

----------


## Оля

> Я решил попробовать (на полгодика) стать почти вегетарианцем (рыбу и яйца можно). Кто со мной?

 Я вешу 42 кг, два месяца назад весила примерно 39. У тебя поднимется рука взять меня в напарники?   ::

----------


## Lampada

Я люблю рассказывать про моего племянника.  В четыре года он объявил родителям, что не любит мяса.  И категорически перестал его есть.  Какое-то время его кормили сосисками:  он не узнавал в них мяса.  Вегетарианец до сих пор.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А что, курей летом не резали? Че-то не верится.    Наверное, по праздникам. А то кур не напасёшься. А свиней/коров точно не резали в жару. Ждали мороза.
> Эх, нету напарника. Ну и ладно, один буду...

 По воспоминаниям моей бабули (той, что из раскулаченных) чавой-то только у них на столе не было! Мясо ели с кашей, в пирогах, в супах. Жаркое делали по праздникам, однако перечень одних только продуктов из мук (мукей? муков?), молока и творога, яиц и сыров, овощей, фруктов, рыбы, ягод, грибов, солений и варений, мёда, орехов - Э-эээх! Это как бы всё хоть разик бы увидеть, ну хоть бы пон_у_хать! Даааа!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

[quote=Оля] 

> Я решил попробовать (на полгодика) стать почти вегетарианцем (рыбу и яйца можно). Кто со мной?

 Я вешу 42 кг, два месяца назад весила примерно 39. У тебя поднимется рука взять меня в напарники?   :: [/quote:19i7y7m0]
Нифига себе дистрофия.  ::  А я 108 вешаю  ::    

> Наши предки мясо ели только зимой, а летом квас да каша. Так что, язычник, присоединяйся. Ну, если кишка не тонка.

 А я не язычник.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... однако перечень одних только продуктов из мук (мукей? муков?), молока и творога, яиц и сыров, овощей, фруктов, рыбы, ягод, грибов, солений и варений, мёда, орехов - Э-эээх! Это как бы всё хоть разик бы увидеть, ну хоть бы пон_у_хать! Даааа!

  Все это никуда не делось, иди в магазин и нюхай на здоровье.  :: 
Разве что со свежими лесными грибами худо, но это уже издержки цивилизации. Не каждый сейчас имеет возможность лазить по лесу в поисках грибочков.

----------


## basurero

Какой головной убор популярен сейчас в России?

----------


## Scrabus

> Какой головной убор популярен сейчас в России?

 Сейчас зимой?
Я ношу что-то типа того

----------


## velisarus

Уж и не знаю насколько глуп мой вопрос, но: *gRomoZeka*, куда Вы дели Ваш замечательный аватар? Эта картинка грела мне душу...

----------


## Юрка

> Какой головной убор популярен сейчас в России?

 Сейчас тепло. Мужики в кепках, бейсболках и в вязаных шапках (как на картинке Scrabus'а). Но это в городах. А в провинции любят ходить "богато", предпочитают меховые ушанки. Женщины в беретах, кепках, вязаных шапках и не помню в чём ещё (это Питер). У многих куртки с капюшоном. А в Москве ближе к крестьянскому стилю и чаще носят платки. Получаются этакие "сударушки".  ::   Женские шапки
Ещё женские шапки
Немного мужских шапок
Ещё мужские

----------


## Юрка

> Я вешу 42 кг, два месяца назад весила примерно 39. У тебя поднимется рука взять меня в напарники?

 Не поднимется.  ::  Сначала всё испытаю на себе. Но если начну толстеть (а чё, лошади и коровы ведь вегетарианцы, и худобой не страдают при достатке кормов...), сразу сообщу и возьму в компанию.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *gRomoZeka*, куда Вы дели Ваш замечательный аватар? Эта картинка грела мне душу...

 Серьезно? Мне казалось, что она немного странная. Да и нескромно как-то.  ::  Захотелось "настоящую" аватарку. Может, через какое-то время вернусь к старой.

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by velisarus  *gRomoZeka*, куда Вы дели Ваш замечательный аватар? Эта картинка грела мне душу...   Серьезно? Мне казалось, что она немного странная. Да и нескромно как-то.  Захотелось "настоящую" аватарку. Может, через какое-то время вернусь к старой.

 Хорошие обе. Новая картинка – динамичная, и хорошо раскрывает тему погони за зонтиком, забытым в трамвае.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by velisarus  *gRomoZeka*, куда Вы дели Ваш замечательный аватар? Эта картинка грела мне душу...   Серьезно? Мне казалось, что она немного странная. Да и нескромно как-то.  Захотелось "настоящую" аватарку. Может, через какое-то время вернусь к старой.

 И впрямь, аватарка была немного странная, но это и хорошо.  :: 
Насчет нескромности -- так там действительно были вы? А сколько вам было лет, если не секрет, конечно?  ::  
(А новая -- это откуда-то из мультиков студии "Пилот", так я понял?)

----------


## Ramil

По-моему, это там где стервятник учит страуса летать, а потом ещё ящерица говорит: "Ноги, крылья... главное - хвост!"

----------


## Юрка

> По-моему, это там где стервятник учит страуса летать, а потом ещё ящерица говорит: "Ноги, крылья... главное - хвост!"

 А ещё там было: "Лучше день потерять, потом за пять минут долететь..."
м/ф "Крылья, ноги и хвосты"

----------


## Scorpio

Не уверен, что вообще смотрел. Просто стиль у этих мультиков очень узнаваемый.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> И впрямь, аватарка была немного странная, но это и хорошо. Насчет нескромности -- так там действительно были вы? А сколько вам было лет, если не секрет, конечно? 
> (А новая -- это откуда-то из мультиков студии "Пилот", так я понял?)

 Студия "Пилот" появилась чуть позже, хотя к ней тоже, по-моему, приложил руку Татарский. А это один из любимейших мультиков моего детства - *Крылья, ноги и хвосты (1986)*!  Удивительно, но сейчас многие о нем не знают. Для меня это классика с большой буквы, так что позвольте немного пропиарить   ::    

> Мультфильм о том, как гриф учил страуса летать. Приобрёл значительное количество поклонников из-за своеобразной манеры рисунка и из-за достаточно циничного сюжета, с фразами, ставшими «крылатыми». 
> Цитаты: _Крылья, ноги… Главное — хвост!
> Лучше день потерять, а потом за пять минут долететь.
> Эй, птичка, летим со мной, там столько вкусного!
> Пошёл, страус, пошёл!!!
> Не умеешь — научим, не хочешь — заставим!_

 *"Крылья, ноги и хвосты"* на Youtube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D3GqgvkGeE 
Все, рекламная пауза закончилась.   ::   
А на той фотке мне пять лет.  Мне она нравится, т.к. на ней можно увидеть самую кривую стрижку в моей жизни (бабуля "постригла" под М. Матье - одела мне на голову вязаную шапку и обстригла все, что торчало), и еще у меня там совершенно озверелый взгляд (были причины  :: ).

----------


## Rtyom

Я не спец по взглядам, но ничего брутального там не заметил. Не зря же «душу греет»...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Vincent Tailors][quote="Оля":24z0abkf] 

> Я решил попробовать (на полгодика) стать почти вегетарианцем (рыбу и яйца можно). Кто со мной?

 Я вешу 42 кг, два месяца назад весила примерно 39. У тебя поднимется рука взять меня в напарники?   :: [/quote:24z0abkf]
Нифига себе дистрофия.  ::  А я 108 вешаю  :: [/quote:24z0abkf] 
«Это, по-моему, кто-то слишком много ест!» (с)   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors   А я 108 вешаю    «Это, по-моему, кто-то слишком много ест!» (с)

 А это зависит от роста и комплекции. Я знала двух человек за 100 кило, и они не выглядели жирными. Массивными - да, но не более того.   ::  
А вот 39 - это... маловато.  ::  Только я не совсем поняла, *Оля* хочет вернуться к этому весу?  ::

----------


## Юрка

> «Это, по-моему, кто-то слишком много ест!» (с)

 Кролик прав!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?

----------


## Ramil

> Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?

 Это когда у фотографа руки не из того места растут.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?   Это когда у фотографа руки не из того места растут.

 Я про видео.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?   Это когда у фотографа руки не из того места растут.   Я про видео.

 Предположу, что и видео и фото оптика видят одним глазом (плоскостно), а люди видят стереоскопично (сразу немножко с двух сторон). Это как карты земли. Когда она разрезана на дольки масштабы верны, а когда развёрнута, Канада и Гренландия становится вдруг больше США или Австралии. Я так это себе представляю.

----------


## Оля

> А вот 39 - это... маловато.  Только я не совсем поняла, *Оля* хочет вернуться к этому весу?

 Ты чтооооо!   ::  
Нет, я хочу еще набрать, килограмчика хотя бы три. Ну хотя бы.   ::   
Кстати, а это правда, что если постоянно пьешь зеленый чай, то не потолстеешь, даже если хорошо питаешься?

----------


## Leof

> Кстати, а это правда, что если постоянно пьешь зеленый чай, то не потолстеешь, даже если хорошо питаешься?

 Нет, Олечка, это глупости.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, а это правда, что если постоянно пьешь зеленый чай, то не потолстеешь, даже если хорошо питаешься?

 В принципе, если ты "хорошо" питаешься, то и не должна толстеть, т.к. организм получает ровно столько, сколько ему нужно.  ::    

> Нет, Олечка, это глупости.

 Не, это не глупости.  ::  Зеленый чай активизирует обмен веществ, и людям, стремящимся похудеть, часто советуют заменить в своем рационе обычный черный чай на зеленый. Калории быстрее сжигаются. 
Но разумеется, Оль, если ты ешь, ешь, и никак не потолстеешь, одним зеленым чаем этого не объяснить. Он не настолько действенный.  ::  
Скорее всего, организЬма у тебя такая.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?

 Интересный вопросик! Я над этим недавно задумывался и у меня свои теории. 
Может быть, это просто вопрос о том, как мы себя воспринимаем. Например, каждый, кто слышит запись своего голоса, думает: "Правда у меня такой странный тон голоса?" Также, когда мы видим себя на экране, мы думаем о своих недостатках, которые нам особенно вычеркнутые -- либо лишный вес, либо плещь или моршинки. 
А может быть, ты выглядишь толще потому, что как правило только очень стройние люди снимаются по телеведению. По сравнению ты оказываешься "толстим", но в реальной жизни ты такие же как все. 
По-моему, это лишь "народная мудрость", и не соответствует тому, что правда сегодня. На мой взгляд, это произошло от того, что старые телевизоры показыавали изоброжения на изогнутых экранах и это могло бы их извратить. А теперь, благодаря современной технологии, ты видишь людей в принципе как они и есть.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?   Это когда у фотографа руки не из того места растут.   Я про видео.

 Значит у оператора. Вообще профессионал всегда находит хороший ракурс. Например, если камера смотрит сверху, то ноги будут короче, соответственно рост будет казаться меньшим, и человек будет выглядеть менее стройным, а может быть и полным.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?   Интересный вопросик! Я над этим недавно задумывался, и у меня (есть\имеются\появились) свои теории. 
> Может быть, это просто вопрос о том (вопрос в том), как мы себя воспринимаем. Например, каждый, кто слышит запись своего голоса, думает: "Это правда, что у меня такой странный тон голоса?" Так же, когда мы видим себя на экране, мы думаем о своих недостатках, которые нам особенно присущи\свойственны -- либо лишний вес, либо плешь или морщинки. 
> А может быть, ты выглядишь толще потому, что как правило только очень стройные люди снимаются по телеведению(в кино). По сравнению с ними ты кажешься "толстым", но в реальной жизни ты такой же как все. 
> По-моему, это лишь "народная мудрость", и она не соответствует тому, что есть на самом деле. На мой взгляд, это произошло от того, что старые телевизоры показывали изображения на изогнутых экранах, и это могло бы их исказить. А теперь, благодаря современной технологии, ты видишь людей в принципе, как они и есть.

 Кот, ты молодец! Очень здорово пишешь по-русски.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Говорят, что камера "полнит" (т.е. на экране человек кажется толще, чем в жизни). Почему так?   Это когда у фотографа руки не из того места растут.   Я про видео.    Значит у оператора. Вообще профессионал всегда находит хороший ракурс. Например, если камера смотрит сверху, то ноги будут короче, соответственно рост будет казаться меньшим, и человек будет выглядеть менее стройным, а может быть и полным.

 Ну, ну, это то же самое, как просьба к художнику: "Нарисуйте меня красивую!" В съёмке нужно избегать искажений, приукрасить-то можно, но это же самообман.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Даже не знаю. Мне несколько раз приходилось слышать, что камера полнит по _умолчанию_. Возможно, хороший оператор может этот эффект сделать менее заметным... 
Мне понравилась версия Матроскина про выпуклые телевизоры (хотя в таком случае они должны были бы "худить"  :: ), а самой достойной считаю версию Лёвы.  
Мне кажется, это разрыв между объективной (и плоской  ::  реальностью, которую показывает камера, и нашим трехмерным восприятием. Все что мы видим в 3d, наш мозг автоматически редактирует, чтобы картинка соответствовала нашим ожиданиям (мне когда-то пространно объясняли фокусы цветовосприятия, в частности, почему на фотках заметнее желтые зубы, простите за такую деталь. Игры разума...  :: )  В этом посте мною исправлены две ужас-сные ошибки.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Даже незнаю.

 Валидолу мне, валидолу.....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Даже незнаю.   Валидолу мне, валидолу.....

 Ну, подумаешь... Пробел запал... Типа...   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Даже незнаю.   Валидолу мне, валидолу.....

 *считает капли* пят... шесь... семь... восем... ... ... девятдцать...

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Кот, ты молодец! Очень здорово пишешь по-русски.

 Спасибо, Лева, за исправления и ободрение.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Этот вопрос, скорее, будет относиться к петербуржцам, но любой человек волен ответить, если сможет. 
Вопрос таков: учитывая весьма короткое время его прибывания, какие достопримечательности обязательно надо смотреть человеку, проводящему всего 6 дней в Петербурге?

----------


## Юрка

> какие достопримечательности обязательно надо смотреть человеку, проводящему всего 6 дней в Петербурге?

 00. Санкт-Петербург
0. Энциклопедия Санкт-Петербурга
1. Музеи Санкт-Петербурга
2. Стрелка Васильевского острова
3. Дворцовая площадь
4. Петропавловская крепость
5. Кунсткамера
6. Эрмитаж
7. Русский музей
8. Исаакиевский собор и Исаакиевкая площадь
9. Спас на крови
10. Казанский собор
11. Аничков мост
12. Банковский мост
13. Медный всадник
14. Адмиралтейство
15. Домик Петра I
16. Аврора (крейсер)
17. Пискарёвское мемориальное кладбище
18. Летний сад
19. Летний дворец Петра I 
В общем, всё рядом. Особенно 2+5, 3+6, 8+13, 9+10, 18+19.

----------


## Rtyom

> пребывания

----------


## Yazeed

Юрка!! СПАСИБО! =))

----------


## Yazeed

You know, I was just reading Vincent Tailor's comments earlier, and I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I didn't go to Russia.  I think I made the right choice. 
So, considering that, what should I do with the 900 CAD I would get back from the ticket refund?

----------


## Оля

> You know, I was just reading Vincent Tailor's comments earlier, and I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I didn't go to Russia.  I think I made the right choice. 
> So, considering that, what should I do with the 900 CAD I would get back from the ticket refund?

 Yazeed, я, конечно, не могу сказать на 100%, каково арабу или негру гулять про Питеру или Москве, но мне кажется, что если ты не будешь появляться в одиночестве в безлюдных местах, с тобой абсолютно ничего не случится...
На Невском, в метро, в гостинице, в центре на улицах - вполне безопасно. Никто на иностранцев не кидается.
Опасно будет только если ты узнаешь адрес Vincent Tailor'а и приедешь к нему домой.  ::  (И не успеешь сказать, что ты - Yazeed.   ::  )

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> You know, I was just reading Vincent Tailor's comments earlier

 What comments?

----------


## basurero

> You know, I was just reading Vincent Tailor's comments earlier, and I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I didn't go to Russia.  I think I made the right choice. 
> So, considering that, what should I do with the 900 CAD I would get back from the ticket refund?

 Не надо так волноваться... Канада тоже не рай... кто знает, может, если ты останешься там ты каким-то образом случайно встретишься с канадскими скинхедами и получишь побои. Тогда ты будешь надеяться, что в Россию не боялся приехать. Подобные случаи часто бывают, статистика относится к целому населению, а для особы ничего не значит..  
Кстати - не к месту:
какое слово сильнее, 'умолять' или 'молить'? 
я умоляю/молю тебя....

----------


## Оля

> Не надо так волноваться... Канада тоже не рай... кто знает, может, если ты останешься там*,* ты каким-то образом случайно встретишься с канадскими скинхедами и получишь побои. _Тогда ты будешь надеяться, что в Россию не боялся приехать._ (Эта фраза непонятна. Наверное, ты хотел сказать "Будешь жалеть, что побоялся поехать в Россию") Подобные случаи часто бывают, статистика относится к целому населению, а для отдельно взятого человека ничего не значит..  
> Кстати - не к месту:
> какое слово сильнее, 'умолять' или 'молить'? 
> я умоляю/молю тебя....

 "Я молю" - это очень возвышенный стиль, в жизни так не говорят.
"Я умоляю" - обычный вариант.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Yazeed, я, конечно, не могу сказать на 100%, каково арабу или негру гулять про Питеру или Москве, но мне кажется, что если ты не будешь появляться в одиночестве в безлюдных местах, с тобой абсолютно ничего не случится...

 Оль, зачем же насильно человека тащить в Россию? Не хочет - не надо.   ::  
К тому же, тут уговорами ничего не добьешься. У Yazeedа развилась натуральная ФОБИЯ, и как и все фобии, она отчасти иррациональна. Он теперь кроме скинхедов ни о чем думать не может, а если приедет - они ему будут мерещиться за каждым углом.  ::  Увы, отдельные личности своими постами эту фобию подкрепили.  
Ну да не беда... Может, Yazeed через несколько лет приедет, когда успокоится.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  You know, I was just reading Vincent Tailor's comments earlier   What comments?

 Расистские. =)
Вишь, туристов нам распугиваешь.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я же говорил, что шанс нарваться на скинхеда, который проявит агрессию в России гораздо ниже шанса нарваться на негра-грабителя в США. Что же, в США теперь не ездить?

----------


## Ramil

> Я же говорил, что шанс нарваться на скинхеда, который проявит агрессию в России гораздо ниже шанса нарваться на негра-грабителя в США. Что же, в США теперь не ездить?

 Я думаю, он имел ввиду твоё длинное сообщение по показательному примеру Франции в отношении иммиграционного законодательства. Я понимаю, что туризм и иммиграция - вещи разные, но отношение определённых слоёв российского населения к иммигрантам, да и к приезжим вообще ты (вольно или невольно) выразил довольно ясно. 
Язид, - насильно мил не будешь, но, думаю, что приехав в Россию и посмотрев на эту страну собственными глазами, ты избавишься от многих стереотипов. Но это исключительно твоё решение - поступай так, как ты считаешь, будет лучше.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Язид, - насильно мил не будешь, но, думаю, что приехав в Россию и посмотрев на эту страну собственными глазами, ты избавишься от многих стереотипов. Но это исключительно твоё решение - поступай так, как ты считаешь, будет лучше.

 Действительно.

----------


## Rtyom

> Вишь, туристов нам распугиваешь.

 Нам.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я думаю, он имел ввиду твоё длинное сообщение по показательному примеру Франции в отношении иммиграционного законодательства. Я понимаю, что туризм и иммиграция - вещи разные, но отношение определённых слоёв российского населения к иммигрантам, да и к приезжим вообще ты (вольно или невольно) выразил довольно ясно.

 +1

----------


## Юрка

> ...and I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I didn't go to Russia.  I think I made the right choice.

 А я всегда говорил, что пара хороших ссылок на Википедию легко заменяет личное знакомство с любым городом или страной.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  ...and I came to the conclusion that it would be best if I didn't go to Russia.  I think I made the right choice.   А я всегда говорил, что пара хороших ссылок на Википедию легко заменяет личное знакомство с любым городом или страной.

 Закрыл глаза и уже там.  :P

----------


## Rtyom

Такой вопрос, у меня... 
Можно ли считать разговором самого с собой произвольное озвучивание недавнего разговора с кем-либо или некоторых особенно въевшихся в мозг фраз на разные лады? 
Просто люди думают, что я разговариваю сам с собой, когда я категорически не соласен с этим.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Просто люди думают, что я разговариваю сам с собой, когда я категорически не соласен с этим.

 Хе-хе... А доктор что говорит?..  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Такой вопрос, у меня... 
> Можно ли считать разговором самого с собой произвольное озвучивание недавнего разговора с кем-либо или некоторых особенно въевшихся в мозг фраз на разные лады? 
> Просто люди думают, что я разговариваю сам с собой, когда я категорически не соласен с этим.

 Тогда тебе следует задать вопрос - а с кем ты разговариваешь в данный момент? (Подсказка: разговор с воображаемым собеседником - это разговор с самим собой).  ::

----------


## Rtyom

::  Дело в том, что собеседника, как воображаемого, так и реального, вообще нет. К себе я НЕ обращаюсь, себя никем другим НЕ считаю. Я просто могу «проиграть» некоторое подобие разговора, чтобы посмотреть на него с разных сторон — в каком состоянии находились люди, участвующие в том разговоре (со мной или не со мной), что они на самом деле хотели сказать, что не досказали... В общем, если кто-то прокручивает их в голове, вспоминая, то мне приятнее их озвучивать...   ::   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Такой вопрос, у меня... 
> Можно ли считать разговором самого с собой произвольное озвучивание недавнего разговора с кем-либо или некоторых особенно въевшихся в мозг фраз на разные лады? 
> Просто люди думают, что я разговариваю сам с собой, когда я категорически не соласен с этим.

 Да не парься так, всё нормально. Какая разница как считают другие? Ты же знаешь правду   ::  .

----------


## Rtyom

Утешает.   ::   Однако бывает такое, что не хочется, чтобы избранные личности думали, что я тихо сдвинутый.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Кстати, я тоже иногда так делаю, хотя стараюсь выбирать для такоего лицедейства моменты, когда никого нет поблизости. Пока не попалили.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Есть ли какие-нибудь особенности у индийского менталитета? Какие-нибудь характерные национальные черты? 
Вопрос не праздный.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Есть ли какие-нибудь особенности у индийского менталитета? Какие-нибудь характерные национальные черты? 
> Вопрос не праздный.

 Про касты помнишь? =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Про касты помнишь? =)

 Помню. Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Про касты помнишь? =)   Помню. Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.

 Наверное, они переняли английский деловой этикет.
Говядину, наверное не едят...

----------


## BappaBa

> Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.

 Мой приятель пересекается по работе с индусами, которые уже лет 15 живут в России. Они уже обрусели: выпивают, ругаются по матушке. =) 
Тебя, наверное, интересуют настоящие индийские индусы? =)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Про касты помнишь? =)   Помню. Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.

 У меня на работе было несколько человек из Индии.  Мне из них не нравился никто.  Были хитрые-прехитрые и, мне казалось, что они относились ко всем свысока.

----------


## Юрка

> Тебя, наверное, интересуют настоящие индийские индусы? =)

 Настоящие делают пи-пи и а-а прямо на улице. Но это вряд ли поможет в бизнесе...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by BappaBa  Про касты помнишь? =)   Помню. Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.    Наверное, они переняли английский деловой этикет.
> Говядину, наверное не едят...

 Да в общем, я работаю удаленно, босс - индиец. Несколько раз подвожу по срокам, причем один раз сильно.  ::  Любой другой бы уже давно дал пинка под зад. Босс неизменно вежлив и благодушен, ни одного упрека. Более того, после очередного моего  прокола предлагает сотрудничество на более постоянной основе. Я прошу прибавки. Соглашается без вопросов.  
Вот мне и стало любопытно. Либо этот человек - ангел, либо это что-то национально-религиозное (типа того, как буддисты не могут обидеть живую тварюжку  :: ).   

> У меня на работе было несколько человек из Индии.  Мне из них не нравился никто.  Были хитрые-прехитрые и, мне казалось, что они относились ко всем свысока.

 Кстати, да. В институте приходилось общаться с индийцами. Тоже показалось, что они немного свысока на нас поглядывают.   

> Тебя, наверное, интересуют настоящие индийские индусы? =)

 Не, этот индус живет у нас. По-русски шпрехает очень хорошо.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by BappaBa  Про касты помнишь? =)   Помню. Но меня интересуют бизнес-отношения.    Наверное, они переняли английский деловой этикет.
> Говядину, наверное не едят...   Да в общем, я работаю удаленно, босс - индиец. Несколько раз подвожу по срокам, причем один раз сильно.  Любой другой бы уже давно дал пинка под зад. Босс неизменно вежлив и благодушен, ни одного упрека. Более того, после очередного моего  прокола предлагает сотрудничество на более постоянной основе. Я прошу прибавки. Соглашается без вопросов. 
> Вот мне и стало любопытно. Либо этот человек - ангел, либо это что-то национально-религиозное (типа того, как буддисты не могут обидеть живую тварюжку ).

 Я думаю, что ты его достаточно сильно заинтересовала хорошим качеством своей работы. Поэтому ему сроки исполнения п*о*боку.

----------


## Юрка

> Более того, после очередного моего  прокола предлагает сотрудничество на более постоянной основе. Я прошу прибавки. Соглашается без вопросов.

 Наверное он думает, что после этого проколы прекратятся.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я думаю, что ты его достаточно сильно заинтересовала хорошим качеством своей работы. Поэтому ему сроки исполнения побоку.

  Я этим меньше года занимаюсь, так что вряд ли я какой-то уникальный специалист.  :: 
Разве что остальные работнички у него совсем уж долбодятлы, и на их фоне...   ::  Ладно, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, чтоб не сглазить.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Наверное он думает, что после этого проколы прекратятся.

 Ха-ха-ха. Может быть.  ::  Хотя тенденция должна была его насторожить.

----------


## kt_81

Хмм, у меня был профессор один - индус. Очень добрый человек, по крайней мере со студентами. Девчонкам оценки не понравились, пошли к нему, уболтали пересмотреть. Ну и нам перепало всем, потому что если уж им подняли, то и всем другим в группе тоже.  ::  С 2,7 что ли на 1,7 в конце вышло у меня таким образом, класс.  ::   
Но он из Канады приезжал на один семестр. Настоящих индусов я тоже не видал. Ещё с одним даже работал, но он тут уже почти как немец был, ну лёгкий акцент, да и внешность, конечно. Но в поведение - как они. А так - помагал всем, приветливый был. 
Может, они только избранных выпускают из страны, чтобы имидж не портить?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Я думаю, что ты его достаточно сильно заинтересовала хорошим качеством своей работы. Поэтому ему сроки исполнения побоку.    Я этим меньше года занимаюсь, так что вряд ли я какой-то уникальный специалист. 
> Разве что остальные работнички у него совсем уж долбодятлы, и на их фоне...   Ладно, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, чтоб не сглазить.

 Скажи, когда держать за тебя кулаки.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Хмм, у меня был профессор один - индус. Очень добрый человек, ... [...]
> Может они только избранных выпускают из страны, чтобы имидж не портить?

 Может быть.  ::  Этот мужик тоже очень приятный в общении, спокойный, доброжелательный. был бы профессором, студенты бы его любили.
А те индусы, с которыми я общалась в институте, были маленькими, вертлявыми и вредными. Вот. Диссонанс какой-то получается.  ::    

> Скажи, когда держать за тебя кулаки.

 Спаибо, *Лампада*. Скажу.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...Может, они только избранных выпускают из страны, чтобы имидж не портить?

 Я думаю, что оттуда выбираются те, у кого есть возможность. Индусы, с которыми я общалась, говорили, что они уезжают, потому что в Индии труднее делать деньги, и их никогда не оставляет мечта вернуться домой, пусть даже на пенсию.

----------


## Leof

> Да в общем, я работаю удаленно, босс - индиец. Несколько раз подвожу по срокам, причем один раз сильно.  Любой другой бы уже давно дал пинка под зад. Босс неизменно вежлив и благодушен, ни одного упрека. Более того, после очередного моего  прокола предлагает сотрудничество на более постоянной основе. Я прошу прибавки. Соглашается без вопросов.  
> Вот мне и стало любопытно. Либо этот человек - ангел, либо это что-то национально-религиозное (типа того, как буддисты не могут обидеть живую тварюжку ).

 Да что тут гадать-то. Мне вот с твоих слов он сразу подозрительным каким-то показался. Не переживай - ему не важно, как ты работаешь. Он жрец богини Кали (как и большинство индусов вообще). Скорее всего,  в скором времени он ненавязчиво пригласит тебя на национальное индийское культурное мероприятие, где тебя умастят цветами, а потом быстренько скинут в жерло вулкана.

----------


## Юрка

> Про касты помнишь? =)

 В 2002-ом году я слышал такую историю. В Питере для Индии построили фрегат. Сдали индийцам. Они заселили его своей командой. В гальюне (туалете) работал и жил специальный человек. Еду ему приносили. Вместе с командой ему нельзя. Каста такая. Зарплата у него была вроде 1000$.

----------


## Yazeed

Вам нравится мой новый аватар?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Вам нравится мой новый аватар?

 Мне нравится)

----------


## Юрка

> Вам нравится мой новый аватар?

 Титаник тонет? А до этого был суицид Карениной? Прослеживается тенденция...

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Вам нравится мой новый аватар?   Титаник тонет?

 Точно.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KTfoZqHgmM   

> А до этого был суицид Карениной? Прослеживается тенденция...

 Этого я и сам не замечал.) Интересная тенденция всё-таки.

----------


## Leof

> Вам нравится мой новый аватар?

 Ага.

----------


## Leof

Hi!  ::   
I have a question... well at last!  ::   
Please tell me the name and the story (if it has one) of the high black fury (or are they made from feathers) headware of the English Royal guards, the ones which hides the guards' eyes almost fully  and have the tight strapping almost under the quard's low lip. 
Are these hats somehow connected with the English Colonies in India or with Nepal? Or don't they have anything similar with it and are just the original English headware. 
Please our Underwater Lord, forgive my English Grammar! 
Thank you!

----------


## Ramil

> Hi!   
> I have a question... well at last!   
> Please tell me the name and the story (if it has one) of the high black furry (or are they made from feathers) headware of the English Royal guards, the ones which hides the guards' eyes almost fully  and have the tight strapping almost under the quard's low lip. 
> Are these hats somehow connected with the English Colonies in India or with Nepal? Or don't they have anything similar with it and are just the original English headware. 
> Please our Underwater Lord, forgive my English Grammar! 
> Thank you!

   *Wiki:* Bearskin

----------


## Leof

Thank you!  ::

----------


## Оля

Считается, что кошки ходят бесшумно (или не считается?). Моя кошка всегда цокает когтями, как каблуками, и даже может разбудить меня своим хожденим по комнате. Она ненормальная?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Считается, что кошки ходят бесшумно (или не считается?). Моя кошка всегда цокает когтями, как каблуками, и даже может разбудить меня своим хожденим по комнате. Она ненормальная?

 Разве когти не нужно обстригать?

----------


## Leof

В природе нет ленолиумов и кафелей, а когти киски точат об дерево и истерают при ходьбе. Поэтому и ходят на подушечках.

----------


## Scrabus

> Разве когти не нужно обстригать?

 Нет. Можно только в том случае, если её из дома выпускать не планируется.

----------


## Scorpio

> Считается, что кошки ходят бесшумно (или не считается?). Моя кошка всегда цокает когтями, как каблуками, и даже может разбудить меня своим хожденим по комнате. Она ненормальная?

 Она нормальная, просто у нее когти слишком отросли.  :: 
Я не кошатник, и не могу сказать, очень это вредно, или нет. Но ветеринару б я ее все-таки показал.

----------


## Юрка

> Этого я и сам не замечал.

 Так не пойдёт. Можно сказать: "я не замечал" или "я и сам заметил".
В общем, "сам" имеет смысл употребить при утверждениии, а не при отрицании.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Оля  Считается, что кошки ходят бесшумно (или не считается?). Моя кошка всегда цокает когтями, как каблуками, и даже может разбудить меня своим хожденим по комнате. Она ненормальная?    Она нормальная, просто у нее когти слишком отросли. 
> Я не кошатник, и не могу сказать, очень это вредно, или нет. Но ветеринару б я ее все-таки показал.

 Я не кошатник, но могу  сказать, что это вредно.
Если у кошки нет возможности точить когти (о косяки, кресла или берёзовый пень в прихожей), а собачка не истерает их на прогулке, то их обязательно надо подстригать, оставляя больше одного миллиметра от росткового слоя (у кошек когти прозрачные, и живая часть коготка ясно видна). Иначе отросшие когти при ходьбе будут задирать пальцы, от чего за пару лет может развиться артрит, и дитё заболеет.

----------


## Оля

Дорогая общественность!   ::  
Не волнуйтесь!
Я спешу довести до всеобщего сведения, что моей кошке есть где точить когти, и она этим регулярно занимается.   ::  (но все равно гремит ими по полу   ::  )  
А у меня вопрос:
Почему радистку в фильме "17 мгновений весны" звали Кэтрин? Это же не немецкое, а английское имя.
Еще:
Почему Штирлиц для кого-то в Берлине был Штирлицем, а для других (тоже в Берлине) - каким-то господином Бользеном (или как-то так)? Там еще была какая-то женщина по имени Габи, с которой он танцевал. Вот для нее он был Бользеном. Зачем?

----------


## BappaBa

> А у меня вопрос:
> Почему радистку в фильме "17 мгновений весны" звали Кэтрин? Это же не немецкое, а английское имя.

 Я поискал сочетание _немка Кэтрин_ в яндексе, и он выдал довольно много результатов. Похоже, не такое уж это редкое имя для немок.   

> Еще:
> Почему Штирлиц для кого-то в Берлине был Штирлицем, а для других (тоже в Берлине) - каким-то господином Бользеном (или как-то так)? Там еще была какая-то женщина по имени Габи, с которой он танцевал. Вот для нее он был Бользеном. Зачем?

 Обыкновенное дело в оперативной работе. Для служанки в своем доме в Бабельсберге - он г-н Штирлиц, а для садовника на конспиративной квартире (снятой СД), и для фрау Заурих и Габи в кабаке - он г-н Бользен, предприниматель. Согласись, было бы странно, если бы он представился им штандартенфюрером СС. =) Он частенько и форму армейскую носил (помнишь, когда его не пускали на развалины после бомбежки, и он показал удостоверение СД), и клифт гражданский. 
Upd: Тебе доводилось смотреть советские фильмы "Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата" и "Пароль не нужен"? Это предыстория  Всеволода Владимировича Владимирова/Максима Максимовича Исаева/Макса Отто фон Штирлица.
Сергей Урсуляк (снимавший "Ликвидацию") начал снимать 16-серийный фильм о юности Владимирова/Исаева/Штирлица.

----------


## gRomoZeka

В армии пользуются еще "товарищ + звание", когда обращаются к друг к другу? Если нет, то как обращаются?

----------


## BappaBa

> В армии пользуются еще "товарищ + звание", когда обращаются к друг к другу? Если нет, то как обращаются?

 В России только "товарищ + звание"(естественно, в формальной ситуации), и не иначе. Даже на Украине пока это осталось (как мне недавно рассказывали).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В России только "товарищ + звание"(естественно, в формальной ситуации), и не иначе. Даже на Украине пока это осталось (как мне недавно рассказывали).

 Спасибо! Насчет Украины сама не знаю. В тех частях, где говорят по-русски, скорее всего до сих пор говорят "товарищ". Там, где говорят по-украински, вроде говорили "пан ...", но, кажется,  "пана" отменили недавно. Просто по званию теперь?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

A question to native English speakers: how would you transcribe Russian words "любимый" and "милый"?
Are 'lyubeemy' and 'meely' ok?

----------


## Оля

> Я поискал сочетание _немка Кэтрин_ в яндексе, и он выдал довольно много результатов. Похоже, не такое уж это редкое имя для немок.

 Немецкий вариант имени - К*а*трин (с ударением на первый слог), и никаких "э" там нет. Я спросила знакомого немца, он сказал, что К_э_трин - это чисто английское.   

> Согласись, было бы странно, если бы он представился им штандартенфюрером СС. =) Он частенько и форму армейскую носил (помнишь, когда его не пускали на развалины после бомбежки, и он показал удостоверение СД), и клифт гражданский.

 Наверное, ты прав, но... Просто я не понимаю этих заморочек.   ::  А если бы он шел под ручку с Габи по улице и встретил кого-нибудь из своих, и ему бы сказали "О, привет, Штирлиц!"   ::  
А что такое "клифт"?   ::     

> Тебе доводилось смотреть советские фильмы "Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата" и "Пароль не нужен"? Это предыстория  Всеволода Владимировича Владимирова/Максима Максимовича Исаева/Макса Отто фон Штирлица.

 Нет, не смотрела.

----------


## BappaBa

> А что такое "клифт"?

 Костюм. Помнишь, как говорил Ручников? "Лучше уж в клифту лагерном на лесосеке, чем у Фокса на пере" =)   

> Нет, не смотрела.

 Несмотря на то, что мне не нравится слог Семенова (имхо, нет у него радости печатного слова), мне захотелось узнать, чем закончил Штирлиц; и я прочитал последние книжки. Видимо, под влиянием перестройки Семенов закончил всё очень печально. =( Сына и жену Штирлица расстреляли, перед этим их жестоко мучили. Его сыном был единственный оставшийся в живых из группы майора Вихря, разведчик Коля. Штирлиц охотился за Мюллером в Латинской Америке, но его самого тайно вывезли в СССР, пытали, перебили ноги, он почти ослеп, получил срок. Реабилитировали его, кажется, только в 1965-ом году.

----------


## xRoosterx

> A question to native English speakers: how would you transcribe Russian words "любимый" and "милый"?
> Are 'lyubeemy' and 'meely' ok?

 Yeah, those are alright. You couldn't say 'mily' because that would  be said as майли.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Yeah, those are alright. You couldn't say 'mily' because that would  be said as майли.

 Thanks.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Из отдела "Тайны Современного Общеста": 
Почему "она мне снится" бывают 18100 раз, согласно Гуглю, а "он мне снится" только 801 раз?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Hmm...
According to my results (Google search):
"он мне снится" - 27,800
"она мне снится" - 17,100

----------


## Yazeed

Разрешается ли российским кадетам носить оружие?

----------


## BappaBa

> Разрешается ли российским кадетам носить оружие?

 Кто ж ребенку доверит оружие? Только на стрельбище или в карауле (если он у них есть).

----------


## Юрка

Кто автор детского стишка?:   _Один американец засунул в жопу палец 
И думает, что он заводит патефон._  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Hmm...
> According to my results (Google search):
> "он мне снится" - 27,800
> "она мне снится" - 17,100

 That's bizarre! I cut and pasted directly from your post into Google and got the identical result that I got originally. In fact, "он мне снится" was reduced to 799 results, but that's not statistically significant. 
I guess this belongs in the "Mysteries of Google" file, instead.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Yandex results:
"он мне снится" - 9 482
"она мне снится" - 5 067

----------


## Оля

Хм... У меня примерно те же результаты, что и у Матроскина.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Хм... У меня примерно те же результаты, что и у Матроскина.

 Молодец! Хотя все меня оставляют, ты все же остаешься мне верной.    ::

----------


## Yazeed

Что делать, если постоянно ночью мне мерещаться летающие тарелочки?

----------


## Ramil

> Что делать, если постоянно ночью мне мерещаться летающие тарелочки?

 Начать вести здоровый образ жизни  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Что делать, если постоянно ночью мне мерещаться летающие тарелочки?

 Перестань раздражать жену, и тарелочки скоро перестанут летать!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Что делать, если постоянно ночью мне мерещаться летающие тарелочки?   Перестань раздражать жену, и тарелочки скоро перестанут летать!

  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Что делать, если постоянно ночью мне мерещаться летающие тарелочки?

 Попытаться выяснить, какого ... им надо в воздушном пространстве Канады.

----------


## Юрка

А в американском, канадском, британском и прочем метро такие же дебильные двери, которые нужно "придерживать, иначе убьёт" или там нормальные, человеческие двери?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А в американском, канадском, британском и прочем метро такие же дебильные двери, которые нужно "придерживать, иначе убьёт" или там нормальные, человеческие двери?

 Ггг. Нет, это только у нас двери, развивающие проворство и глазомер  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Хм... У меня примерно те же результаты, что и у Матроскина.

 Самое смешное, что вчера у меня тоже были почти те же результаты, что и у Матроскина. А сегодня опять "он мне снится" - 27,100 результатов (полюбуйтесь): http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/1745/aa1py4.jpg  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Самое смешное, что вчера у меня тоже были почти те же результаты, что и у Матроскина. А сегодня опять "он мне снится" - 27,100 результатов (полюбуйтесь): http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/1745/aa1py4.jpg

 Демоны! У меня всего 789 =(  http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8512/0001do9.jpg

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Самое смешное, что вчера у меня тоже были почти те же результаты, что и у Матроскина. А сегодня опять "он мне снится" - 27,100 результатов (полюбуйтесь): http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/1745/aa1py4.jpg    Демоны! У меня всего 789 =(  http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8512/0001do9.jpg

 Заинтриговали, ёшкин кот.   ::   У меня 788!   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Заинтриговали, ёшкин кот.    У меня 788!

 Ой, ё! В России ограничен доступ к информации!
=)

----------


## Rtyom

> Где misha_u?=)

 Это вопрос по теме?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Это вопрос по теме?

 Да, погорячился, уберу.

----------


## Оля

Эта фотография сделана в пяти минутах ходьбы от метро "Кузьминки".   
У меня вопрос: я зря удивляюсь?   ::  
(для тех, кто не в курсе: Медведково находится очень далеко от Кузьминок, на другом конце Москвы).

----------


## Ramil

Я это видел  :: 
Наверное, просто, есть какое-нибудь ООО "Медведково", у которого есть сеть магазинов, один из них - в Кузьминках. 
И вообще - Медведково в связи с грядущими выборами надо переименовывать.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Я это видел 
> Наверное, просто, есть какое-нибудь ООО "Медведково", у которого есть сеть магазинов, один из них - в Кузьминках. 
> И вообще - Медведково в связи с грядущими выборами надо переименовывать.

 Медведеродных названий (в том числе населённых пунктов) в России ооочень много. 
А вот ведь не стали же церковь Рождества Богородицы в Путинках переименовывать...

----------


## Rtyom

На фотографии даже логотип в виде медвед

----------


## gRomoZeka

Is exclamation "Ого!" ("Oho!" ? ) an international one? In what countries is it common? 
I always thought it was uniquely Russian, but I've just watched an episode of "LOST" (TV series), where a Thai kid after receiving a huge tip exclaimed "Ого-o!" absolutely the same way as Russians do (same pronuciation and intonation). It was funny.  ::

----------


## Оля

Это правда, что на приватизацию квартиры уходит примерно полгода, и что только через 3 года после этого можно начать ей распоряжаться (продавать и т.п.)? 
Прошу прощения за некоторый "оффтопик".   ::

----------


## Wowik

Насчет продажи через 3 года — это не похоже на правду. 
Очень часто риэлторы этим и занимались — помогали людям приватизировать, чтобы сразу они продали и, например, купили другую.
Так теперь обычно и обмен происходит.

----------


## Оля

Вот и я тоже засомневалась насчет трех лет (мне так сказали...)   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Это правда, что на приватизацию квартиры уходит примерно полгода, и что только через 3 года после этого можно начать ей распоряжаться (продавать и т.п.)? 
> Прошу прощения за некоторый "оффтопик".

 Продавать можно, но "налетаешь" на налог 13% в пользу государства.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Is exclamation "Ого!" ("Oho!" ? ) an international one? In what countries is it common? 
> I always thought it was uniquely Russian, but I've just watched an episode of "LOST" (TV series), where a Thai kid after receiving a huge tip exclaimed "Ого-o!" absolutely the same way as Russians do (same pronuciation and intonation). It was funny.

 I remember that episode! I remember thinking that he said it just like Russians.  ::  
I don't know if it's an international expression, though. I know that we don't really say it in English. Not like that, anyway. 
I have a stupid question: Why did they give that program the name "Остаться в Живых" in Russian? It makes it sound like "Survivor".
What's wrong with "Потеранные" or "Заблюдились" or something?

----------


## BappaBa

> I have a stupid question: Why did they give that program the name "Остаться в Живых" in Russian? It makes it sound like "Survivor".
> What's wrong with "Потеранные" or "Заблюдились" or something?

 Тоже не понимаю откуда взялось название "Остаться в живых".
Я качаю LOST через торрент в переводе от lostfilm.ru, там он называется "Пропавшие". Их перевод гораздо луше, чем дубляж от Первого.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I have a stupid question: Why did they give that program the name "Остаться в Живых" in Russian? It makes it sound like "Survivor".

 Probably, it was their intention. To add spice, so to speak. 
TV translations of popular TV series are often of poor qualitiy. Every well-known series has alternative pirate translation (sometimes more than one), and often they are much better than official ones. 
I watch LOST in translation of _lostfilm.ru_ team, it's the best among existing (both fans and professionals agree). In this version it's called *"Пропавшие"*. 
PS. And they are fast too. Episode 4x03 has been already translated.  ::  
EDIT: BappaBa не даст соврать.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Тоже не понимаю откуда взялось название "Остаться в живых".
> Я качаю LOST через торрент в переводе от lostfilm.ru, там он называется "Пропавшие". Их перевод гораздо луше, чем дубляж от Первого.

 Интересно.  Мне хочется прослушать русский перевод этой программ ы.
"Пропавшие" - это улучшение. А имеет ли смысл о том, что это люди, которые заблюдились и в буквальном и в переносном смыслях? Английское название носит этот субтекст.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... это люди, которые заблудились и в буквальном, и в переносном смыслах? Английское название носит этот подтекст.

 Нет, явно такого подтекста нет. Двойственный смысл могли бы иметь названия:
"Заблудшие" (но не "заблудившиеся"!)
"Пропащие" (пропащий человек  - a gone man, a hopless case; пропащая душа — damned soul)
Потерянные (хотя это далеко не лучший вариант) 
PS. Кстати, почему-то на сайте лостфильма сам сериал тоже называют "Остаться в живых". Weird.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

The Russian name of the series, I think, conveys the tension and despair as well as it's English counterpart. Just compare all the relevant shades of "lost" and what you can find in "пропавшие". This won't be much equal. Maybe "потерянные" will add up, it sounds way better. And this is what Matroskin talks about. Also, when English is concise, Russian is verbose (if I can say so). "Остаться в живых" may be not the best because firstly it makes you concentrate on the action in the first place.

----------


## BappaBa

> "Пропавшие" - это лучше. А сохраняется ли (в названии) смысл о том, что это люди, которые заблудились и в буквальном и в переносном смыслах? Английское название передает этот подтекст.

 Я тебя немножко поправлю, если не возражаешь? =) 
Да, можно сказать, что название передает и основной смысл и подтекскт.   

> Интересно.  Мне хочется прослушать русский перевод этой программой.

 Для этого придется регистрироваться на torrents.ru Но, если позволяет трафик, то никогда не пожалеешь - там Клондайк!!! =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... то никогда не пожалеешь - там Клондайк!!! =)

 Хауса ведь тоже они переводят?

----------


## BappaBa

> Хауса ведь тоже они переводят?

 Да, у них на сайте есть, но не смотрел.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> "*Заблудшие*" (но не "заблудившиеся"!)
> "*Пропащие*" (пропащий человек  - a gone man, a hopless case; пропащая душа — damned soul)

 Ого! Неплохо звучат! Очень подходящие варианты. 
Ну, ты же фанат программы. Какой, по-твоему, лучший?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Я тебя немножко поправлю, если не возражаешь? =)

 Да ты что? Я всегда за это благодарен.   ::     

> Для этого придется регистрироваться на torrents.ru Но, если позволяет трафик, то никогда не пожалеешь - там Клондайк!!! =)

 Спасибо. Попробую!

----------


## Leof

Кажется, однажды этот вопрос уже был задан. Но всё же. почему кошки и собаки так не дружат, если в природе их дикие сородичи не являются врагами, а нередко вообще имеют разные ареалы обитания?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кажется, однажды этот вопрос уже был задан. Но всё же. почему кошки и собаки так не дружат, если в природе их дикие сородичи не являются врагами, а нередко вообще имеют разные ареалы обитания?

 Мне кажется, взаимную нелюбовь кошек и собак сильно преувеличивают. Многие собаки вообще не обращают внимания на кошек. 
А у тех, что обращают, вероятно сильно развит охотничий или территориальный инстинкт. По большому счету им все равно за кем гоняться - за кошками или за велосипедистами.

----------


## Yazeed

Народ, а слово "калашников" (в значении АК) в творительном падеже склоняется как фамилия или как существительное?

----------


## Оля

> Народ, а слово "калашников" (в значении АК) в творительном падеже склоняется как фамилия или как существительное?

 Как фамилия. _Я ударил его Калашниковым по башке._ 
Но вообще-то проще сказать _Калашом_.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Народ, а слово "калашников" (в значении АК) в творительном падеже склоняется как фамилия или как существительное?   Как фамилия. _Я ударил его Калашниковым по башке._ 
> Но вообще-то проще сказать _Калашом_.

 Спасибо)))

----------


## BappaBa

В армии чаще говорят: стрелял из _АКа_(АК-47) или _АКаэМа_(АКМ).

----------


## Yazeed

В чем разница между "демократией" и "народовластием"?

----------


## Leof

> В чем разница между "демократией" и "народовластием"?

 При демократии властвуют _демократы_, и только во втором случае - народ.

----------


## Rtyom

Сколько километров отмахает страус на громозекином аватаре, прежде чем она его сменит?  ::  
Ставки, пжалста!..  
З.Ы. У этого вопроса может быть точный ответ, вот только расчитать даже приблизительное количество сложновато. Для этого надо знать физические константы рисованного мира, засечь время преодоления закольцованного отрезка пути, рассчитать сколько страус пробегает за наши реальне сутки... 
З.З.Ы. Я сегодня не пил. Чесслово!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сколько километров отмахает страус на громозекином аватаре, прежде чем она его сменит?

 Думаю, успеет оббежать пару раз вокруг земного шара.  ::   
Вопрос: можно ли готовить в духовке в эмалированной посуде?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Сколько километров отмахает страус на громозекином аватаре, прежде чем она его сменит?    Думаю, успеет оббежать пару раз вокруг земного шара.   
> Вопрос: можно ли готовить в духовке в эмалированной посуде?

 Я думаю что только, если это эмаль на чугуне.  Можно попробовать при низкой температуре (150?).  (Ни в коем случае не ставить горячую эмалированную кастрюлю под холодную воду, ибо эмаль потрескается.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я думаю что только, если это эмаль на чугуне.  Можно попробовать при низкой температуре (150?).  (Ни в коем случае не ставить горячую эмалированную кастрюлю под холодную воду, ибо эмаль потрескается.)

 У-у, тогда не буду рисковать. Спасибо. )

----------


## Leof

Мой брат успешно использует эмалированные кастрюльки в качестве форм для выпекания куличей уже много лет. И ничего.

----------


## Rtyom

Исключения лишь подтверждают правила.  ::   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Почему русские на Фейсбуке сокращают свою фамилию до одной буквы, например, Maria N. или Katya S.?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему русские на Фейсбуке сокращают свою фамилию до одной буквы, например, Maria N. или Katya S.?

 Вопрос неясен.  ::  А как еще можно сократить? 
Когда по какой-то причине не хотят называть фамилию, ее обычно сокращают до первой буквы. Есть даже фильм: "В моей смерти прошу винить Клаву К." 
Если ты спрашиваешь, зачем они скрывают свои фамилии... Сие нам неизвестно.  ::  Но я, например, тоже не хочу выставлять где попало свою настоящую фамилию. Именно поэтому я обычно использую не ФИО, а ник.

----------


## gRomoZeka

В других странах дети учат таблицу умножения - "пятью пять = двадцать пять", "шестью шесть = тридцать шесть" и т.д.?

----------


## kt_81

> В других странах дети учат таблицу умножения - "пятью пять = двадцать пять", "шестью шесть = тридцать шесть" и т.д.?

 В Германии - да. Дети учат так называемое Einmaleins, точнее "das kleine Einmaleins" - (маленькое) "Одиннаодин" (от 1 до 10). В переносном смысле Einmaleins означает азы чего-то.

----------


## XPaul

How are children learned to read in England, Canada, USA and other countries with english language. Do they learn read rules?

----------


## Yazeed

> How are children learned to read in England, Canada, USA and other countries with english language. Do they learn read rules?

 I was born and raised in Saudi, but our English classes were almost enitrely based on the American system.  You read with simple words first (cat, dog, eat, ate), they don't explain the word pronunciation, you just memorize each word individually.  They also force you to memorize the spelling of words.  In fact, we used to have games where people would try to spell correctly in order to win the award.  IT's a complicated process but the end result, at least for me, was not bad at all.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I've read an article, which stated that thre are two ways of teaching kids to read in English (I don't remember the names). The first one uses reading rules, practicing at reading combinations of letters (ch, ck, etc.) and finally applying these rules to reading real words. That's the way they taught us in English classes. 
The article said that this method was thought to be unroductive and many schools use the second way, based on memorizing "shapes" of words (the one, Yazeed described). But the author states that people who learned to read this way are often at a loss when they see an 'unfamiliar' word and generally they read slower have lower comprehensive abilities.  
I remember this article because I was intrigued by this second method. I can't exactly understand how it works. Do you have to memorize every word? Or you just learn some number of basic words and then compare new words to them, guessing their pronunciation?
It's interesting, but weird.

----------


## Leof

Громозека, если перед этим ты задала вопорос, извини, что перебиваю.  
А житель Москвы спрашивает: 
Что делать, когда сотрудник одинаковой с тобой должности, но старше на двадцать лет, сильнее, имеет замашки уголовника и с первого дня заискивает перед руководством и "строит" своих сотрудников, как подчинённых. У животных это называется альфа-самец.
Я пытаюсь избегать всякого общения с ним, но он сам ищет повода сказать гадость. 
Как бороться с произволом, и сохранить зубы? Просто пожаловаться начальству - мера крайняя и небезопасная.
Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I've read an article, which stated that thre are two ways of teaching kids to read in English (I don't remember the names). The first one uses reading rules, practicing at reading combinations of letters (ch, ck, etc.) and finally applying these rules to reading real words. That's the way they taught us in English classes. 
> The article said that this method was thought to be unroductive and many schools use the second way, based on memorizing "shapes" of words (the one, Yazeed described). But the author states that people who learned to read this way are often at a loss when they see an 'unfamiliar' word and generally they read slower have lower comprehensive abilities.  
> I remember this article because I was intrigued by this second method. I can't exactly understand how it works. Do you have to memorize every word? Or you just learn some number of basic words and then compare new words to them, guessing their pronunciation?
> It's interesting, but weird.

 I don't know about that theory exactly, but I can tell you how I was taught to read.  
I learned before I started school because my mother taught me - first using letter blocks, which we used to form simple words, and then simply practicing. We'd take simple books and then I would read out loud. When I got it wrong, she'd correct me, and the errors gradually got fewer and fewer. It was as simple as that. By the time I started school, I could read anything, basically, and I had never been taught any "rules" at all. 
It doesn't take long before you pick up the "pattern" of English pronunciation. I think anybody could learn to read in the same way.

----------


## BappaBa

> Как бороться с произволом, и сохранить зубы? Просто пожаловаться начальству - мера крайняя и небезопасная.

 1. Если у вас с ним одинаковые должности, то отправь его в полный игнор.
2. Если у вас на работе до буцкалок доходит, то смотри ему  в переносицу, не отрывая взгляда, а потом первый дай ему по чану дыроколом. Сильные и наглые понимают только силу.

----------


## vox05

> The article said that this method was thought to be unroductive and many schools use the second way, based on memorizing "shapes" of words (the one, Yazeed described). But the author states that people who learned to read this way are often at a loss when they see an 'unfamiliar' word and generally they read slower have lower comprehensive abilities.  
> I remember this article because I was intrigued by this second method. I can't exactly understand how it works. Do you have to memorize every word? Or you just learn some number of basic words and then compare new words to them, guessing their pronunciation?

 I think it must work perfectly for English, where you can't guss the pronunciation  of 'wind' from 'mind' and 'bind',  nor 'pint' from 'lint' and 'bint', and that have some 10+ versions for 'ough'.  As for completely new words - you have to look for them in the dictionary anyway.

----------


## Leof

> ...

 Спасибо за совет!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Громозека, если перед этим ты задала вопорос, извини, что перебиваю.  
> А житель Москвы спрашивает: 
> Что делать, когда сотрудник одинаковой с тобой должности, но старше на двадцать лет, сильнее, имеет замашки уголовника и с первого дня заискивает перед руководством и "строит" своих сотрудников, как подчинённых. У животных это называется альфа-самец.
> Я пытаюсь избегать всякого общения с ним, но он сам ищет повода сказать гадость. 
> Как бороться с произволом, и сохранить зубы? Просто пожаловаться начальству - мера крайняя и небезопасная.
> Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста.

 Тут вопрос надо ставить так - а начальник идиот или нет?
В зависимости от этого и следует выстраивать своё поведение. 
1. Начальник - разумный и справедливый человек.
Крайне редкий, вымирающий вид. Встречается редко, поэтому о таких я ничего не знаю. 
2. Начальник - идиот (в той или иной степени). Т.е. - не поймёт и не оценит. Соотв-нно надо решать проблему самому. Если бычка конкретная - слушай Варраву - дыроколом между глаз (лучше в неслужебное время и в неформальной обстановке - после корпоратива, например).
Второй вариант - если ты умнее его - воспользуйся этим - пусть цинично, но в офисе так - если кто-то тебе мешает, значит ты ему мешаешь тоже. И тут вопрос - кто кого первым схарчит. Вали козла (я фигурально), не сомневайся и не жалей - он тебя жалеть не будет.
Подставь, подсиди и т. д. И пусть совесть тебя не мучает.

----------


## Rtyom

Лёва, просто дай ему понять в своей неподражаемой манере, что здесь вам не тут. Включи фантазию, ты сможешь. А если «между нами девочками», как вы с нами — так и мы с вами. Не берусь увтерждать, как лучше поступить, но на крайняк у Варравы действительно дельные советы.

----------


## Leof

Ох!  ::   
Я расчитываю, что всё обойдётся, но если дело дойдёт до серьёзного, попрошу родственника из ФСБ сделать внушение гражданину.  ::   
Просто впервые в жизни столкнулся с таким вот дерьмом.

----------


## Rtyom

Не отчаивайся, брат! Не забудь отписаться в теме «Йес! Я сделал это!»  ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::  
Спасибо, Тём!

----------


## Юрка

> Как бороться с произволом, и сохранить зубы?

 Улыбайся, а сам тем временем рой ему яму и дай ему туда упасть. Такие люди не бывают безупречны в профессиональном смысле.

----------


## Leof

Дорогая редакция!
У меня такой вопрос:
Как определить, что сыр с плесенью испортился, и есть его уже не годится?  
Спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Дорогая редакция!
> У меня такой вопрос:
> Как определить, что сыр с плесенью испортился, и есть его уже не годится?  
> Спасибо!

 Лёва, вот поверишь, у меня прямо сейчас прямо вот такая же проблема.   ::   Я его кошке отдала.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Когда дело касается сыра, я доверяю своему носу.   Одна француженка мне рассказала, что они в школе рассматривали эту плесень под микроскопом.  Потом дома она рассказала отцу, как ужасно эта плесень выглядит, а он слушал и в то же время радостно ел этот сыр.

----------


## Leof

> ...

   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?

----------


## XPaul

> Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?

 It's false.
But it's maybe true if man (or woman) behaves ill in other words he or she is like animal (even he or she is Russian).  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?

 Язид, встречный вопрос от меня. Почему у вас вопросы о России и русских такие мрачные и заранее в сторону негатива(перечитал ваши вопросы о России и все они, в принципе, об одном и том же)? После общения с одним из, так сказать, радикально настроенным к некоторым иностранцам представителем, потеряли веру в нас(ответьте только честно)? Я же отлично чувствую ваше настроение, да и другие думаю тоже. Но это не повод впадать в пессимизм по отношению к нам и думать, что в России расисты, дикари, представляющие опасность для иностранцев и другие нехорошие вещи. Мы такие же люди как и остальные, не хуже и не лучше. Идиотов у нас не больше и не меньше, чем в среднестатистической стране. И мне лично очень обидно, что частенько из-за не самых дальновидных личностей(россиян) у иностранцев возникают вопросы, подобные этому.  Всё не так плохо, как вам кажется последнее время). Просто меньшинство, готовое вылить грязь обычно вылезает первым, оно наиболее активно, а многих потом начинают судить по этому меньшинству. Это как: "Ложка дёгтя портит бочку мёда". Думаю вы поняли о чём я). Не теряйте веру в нас. Удачи вам).  ::

----------


## XPaul

> Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?

 BTW, why do we say 'как к животным'? In my opinion animals are nice creatures and I like them.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?   BTW, why do we say 'как к животным'? In my opinion animals are nice creatures and I like them.

 Моралисты всех времён отмечали тот факт, что животные врятли способны на человеческие поступки, которые люди называют звериными. Как правило такие сравнения несправедливы в отношении к животным.   
Мне кажется, ты иронизируешь, задавая этот вопрос. К животным здесь употреблено, как к безответной и бесправной твари. 
Хочу ответить на вопрос Язида. Нет, это неправда. Случается, что такое отношение в России проявляют так же и к русским, а потому это выходит за рамки национального различия. У подавляющего большинства россиян и нероссиян (Язид. пожалуйста, давай использовать слова "россиянин" и "нероссиянин", так как помимо русских здесь проживают еврейские, армянские, узбекские и мало ли ещё каковские)  прав больше, чем у граждан некоторых других стран, или, скажем, чем у женщин в некоторых мусульманских странах.

----------


## Юрка

> Правда, что в России к нерусским относятся как к животным?

 Ты, наверное, слишком много времени проводишь на русских националистических сайтах.

----------


## XPaul

> Мне кажется, ты иронизируешь, задавая этот вопрос.

 No, I didn't.   

> К животным здесь употреблено, как к безответной и бесправной твари.

 I didn't think in this way "как к безответной и бесправной твари".
But now I think, maybe he has talked about people who come to Russia illegally to earn money (from Tajikistan, for example). So maybe he was true and it is true everywhere in the World (in the USA too).

----------


## Yazeed

My love affair with foreign languages is coming to an end, but before I stop, I want to learn one more language, and I don't know which one.  I'm growing sick of Russian and I need something new in my life. 
Any recommendations?

----------


## Leof

Возможно эльфийский или, скажем, язык Мордора... ещё рекомендую парселтанг и rf-odsiv;klrgj (я не владею последним в совершенстве, но сносно пишу на нём)

----------


## XPaul

> I want to learn one more language, and I don't know 
> which one.

 But what for? If you know that you will know which.   

> I'm growing sick of Russian

 Me too. After holiday I'll be fine again.  ::  
(If I've understood what you've meant by "growing sick of" )

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> *Возможно эльфийский* или, скажем, язык Мордора... ещё рекомендую парселтанг и rf-odsiv;klrgj (я не владею последним в совершенстве, но сносно пишу на нём)

 There are multiple languages of the Elves, but only two main ones: Quenya and Sindarin. Quenya is is the "high-tongue" and the language of scholars, nobility, and poetry. Sindarin is more of a vernacular.  
Sindarin and especially Quenya have a fully developed grammar and syntax system and vocabularies of at least 5,000 words, which is growing as more non-Elves learn to speak it. While being the language of the Firstborn, Quenya was only adopted by the Valar and not their original... 
Oh, my god! What am I saying!? It's the geek inside me! I... can't... control it...  It's coming out... Somebody, please shoot me!

----------


## Rtyom

> Somebody, please shoot me!

 Are you being sarcastic? 
Nevermind, I've just listened to 'Weird Al' Yancovic  ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Somebody, please shoot me!   Are you being sarcastic? 
> Nevermind, I've just listened to 'Weird Al' Yancovic

 Tёма, he's being dead serious about seriously wanting to be dead. 
MK, no need for self-loathing! I used to be able to quote the entire Predator movie - and then I grew up.  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> - and then I grew up.

 My condolences.   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  - and then I grew up.    My condolences.

 Greatly appreciated.   ::

----------


## Оля

Люди добрые, подскажите, в каком порядке смотреть Гарри Поттеров. 
Вот что у меня имеется: _Гарри Поттер и Орден феникса
Гарри Поттер и Кубок Огня
Гарри Поттер и узник Азкабана
Гарри Поттер и Философский камень
Гарри Поттер и Тайная комната_ 
Это всё, или ещё есть? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Leof

> Люди добрые, подскажите, в каком порядке смотреть Гарри Поттеров. 
> Вот что у меня имеется: _Гарри Поттер и Орден феникса
> Гарри Поттер и Кубок Огня
> Гарри Поттер и узник Азкабана
> Гарри Поттер и Философский камень
> Гарри Поттер и Тайная комната_ 
> Это всё, или ещё есть? 
> Спасибо.

 Философский камень
Тайная комната
Узник Азкабана
Кубок огня
Орден Феникса.
И ещё снимут два фильма по последней книжке про Дары Смерти. 
Оль, скажешь, когда соберёшь все фильмы с Рикманом?

----------


## Lampada

_"1.  Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (26 June 1997) (titled Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone in the United States) 
2.  Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (released 2 July 199 
3.  Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (8 July 1999) 
4.  Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (8 July 2000) 
5.  Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (21 June 2003) 
6.  Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (16 July 2005) 
7.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (21 July 2007)"_   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter

----------


## Оля

> когда соберёшь все фильмы с Рикманом?

 Боюсь, что это невозможно.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Для чего нужны такие жёлтые резиновые уточки в ваннах?   ::   Не, серьёзно.  :P   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Думаю, они сродни мишкам, подвешанным к рюкзаку и тем, которых кладут на подушку. В детстве купание должно было быть развлечением, ведь мыло щиплет глаза, вода горячая, а мочалка больно трёт. Такие игрушки решали проблему с водоплачущим ребёнком. Так вот именно жёлтая резиновая утка стала символом инфантильности взрослых, принимающих ванну с игрушками.
Где-то в Америке устраивают фестиваль жёлтых утят. В реку высыпают несколько тысяч таких уточек. Соревнование на время, чья быстрей. 
Если берёшь в ванну уточку, а в постель плюшевого медведя, если у тебя тапки в виде зайчиков, ты чистишь зубы щёткой похожей на улыбающегося  динозаврика, и тебе тридцать шесть... никогда никому не рассказывай про это!

----------


## Rtyom

> ...и тебе тридцать шесть... никогда никому не рассказывай про это!

 Что мне тридцать шесть?   ::     ::   
Слышал, где-то хотели такую гигантскую утку построить и пустить в свободное плавание по миру в знак чего-то... Гы-гы...  ::

----------


## Leof

::  
Ой, запустить такую утку - это дело! Я бы с удовольствием бы поучаствовал бы в запускании!

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, это оно: http://pica4u.ru/all/print :: age,1,466-utochka.html 
:---)

----------


## Leof

Волшебно!

----------


## on-don

Is it ever possible to use Привет! when somebody leaves a place?  
Or it only happens in cartoons?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Если берёшь в ванну уточку, а в постель плюшевого медведя, если у тебя тапки в виде зайчиков, ты чистишь зубы щёткой похожей на улыбающегося  динозаврика, и тебе тридцать шесть... никогда никому не рассказывай про это!

 Да нет, почему, стоит). Оригинал же). А возможно и ЭМО   ::  .

----------


## Оля

> Is it ever possible to use Привет! when somebody leaves a place?

 Maybe sometimes in some specific context. You can also use "Чао какао!", for example.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Is it ever possible to use Привет! when somebody leaves a place?

 My father takes leave with this 'greeting' very often, thus I don't feel it unususal.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Is it ever possible to use Привет! when somebody leaves a place?  
> Or it only happens in cartoons?

 As it was said in the above it can be used so. 
For me it seems a bit unpolite, at least tomboyish, or even familiar.
It seems like this fairwell belongs to the older generation, I suspect it is "behind the fashion" now (or should I say _off the fashion_?). When someone throws me "Привет" as a fairwell I feel unpleasant, because often it means that the conversation left some chill between me and this person.

----------


## on-don

OK, thank you very much fo your replies, Оля, Rtyom and Leof.   ::

----------


## E-learner

Максим Леонидов. Привет 
Привет, сегодня дождь и скверно
А мы не виделись, наверно, сто лет
Тебе в метро, скажи на милость
А ты совсем не изменилась, нет-нет 
Привет, а жить ты будешь долго
Я вспоминал тебя вот только в обед
Прости, конечно же, нелепо
Кричать тебе на весь троллейбус: "Привет"  
Привет, дождливо этим летом
А, впрочем, стоит ли об этом? Ведь нет
Тогда о чем ? О снах, о книгах?
И черт меня попутал крикнуть "Привет" 
Как жизнь ? Не то, чтоб очень гладко
Но в общем, знаешь, все в порядке, - без бед
Дела отлично, как обычно
А с личным? Ну вот только с личным... Привет 
Привет, а дождь все не проходит
А я с утра не по погоде одет
Должно быть я уже простужен
Да Бог с ним, слушай, мне твой нужен совет 
В конце концов мне дела нету
Решишь ли ты, что я с "Приветом" иль нет
Но, может, черт возьми, нам снова...
Выходишь здесь? *Ну, будь здорова... Привет!*
Привет...
Привет...
Привет...

----------


## Lampada

> Максим Леонидов.  *Привет*

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10

----------


## Rtyom

> Решишь ли ты, что я с приветом иль нет

 Иначе смысл искажается, ИМХО.

----------


## Hilfjar

Вопрос тупой, ну и тема соответствующая ::  : чем читается .ram? Русский алфавит записан в этом формате

----------


## BappaBa

> чем читается .ram?

 RealPlayer-ом. http://www.real.com/

----------


## Rtyom

> ...ну и тема соответствующая

 То есть тупая?   ::

----------


## Hilfjar

*BappaBa*
спасибо *Rtyom*
я не это имел ввиду  ::

----------


## Leof

По данным РосГидроМетЦентра на эннцатое мартабря:
Давление 744 мм ртутного столба
Относительная влажность - 67 процентов
ветер Южный четыре-семь метров в секунду. 
Люди, ответте, пожалуйста, на вопрос, ответ на который мне не дало предыдущее тысечалетие: ЗАЧЕМ, КОМУ, КТО ВООБЩЕ СЛУШАЕТ ЭТИ ВОТ ДАННЫЕ? Те, кто ходит под парусом по Чистым прудам? Или те, кто летает на работу на воздушном шаре? Или кто-то, узнав о влажности воздуха чей-то астролог перенесёт зачатье на завтра? А давление?
Это всё действительно с детсва должны выслушивать непосвящённые люди, или нас окружают миллионы людей, для которых эта информация важнее знания точного времени? 
Кто-нибудь?

----------


## BappaBa

> ЗАЧЕМ, КОМУ, КТО ВООБЩЕ СЛУШАЕТ ЭТИ ВОТ ДАННЫЕ?

 Радуйся, что ты молод, не астматик и, что перепады давления тебя не беспокоят. У меня соседка живет на одних таблетках, и при перемене погоды ей частенько вызывают скорую.

----------


## Leof

А сила и направление ветра? Влияет на то, по какой стороне улицы пойдёт дама в широкой юбке?
Меня беспокоят перепады давления, и мне трудно дышать при высокой влажности, однако знание этих цифр не приносит никакого облегчения.

----------


## BappaBa

> А сила и направление ветра? Влияет на то, по какой стороне улицы пойдёт дама в широкой юбке?

 Не уверен, может эта информация помогает строителям? В любом случае, я за то, чтобы информации было больше - кому-нибудь пригодится. =)   

> Меня беспокоят перепады давления, и мне трудно дышать при высокой влажности, однако знание этих цифр не приносит никакого облегчения.

 "Ты просто не умеешь их готовить." (с) =)
Узнав эти данные, можно решить, что лучше сегодня пить: водку или коньяк. =)

----------


## Оля

Почему ценники на DVD-дисках всегда налепляются на самые важные и информативные места? То есть, самое интересное - наличие субтитров, наличие нескольких звуковых дорожек (для многих покупателей оригинальная звуковая дорожка - вообще самое главное при покупке!), код региона - всё это невозможно прочитать, не содрав ценник с коробки вместе с упаковкой. Почему же их клеют именно туда? Почему нельзя наклеивать их на картинку или на фамилии актеров? Почему? Меня это удивляет до глубины души!

----------


## Leof

> Почему ценники на DVD-дисках всегда налепляются на самые важные и информативные места? То есть, самое интересное - наличие субтитров, наличие нескольких звуковых дорожек (для многих покупателей оригинальная звуковая дорожка - вообще самое главное при покупке!), код региона - всё это невозможно прочитать, не содрав ценник с коробки вместе с упаковкой. Почему же их клеют именно туда? Почему нельзя наклеивать их на картинку или на фамилии актеров? Почему? Меня это удивляет до глубины души!

 Да, чёрт побери!
А книги! Им обязательно наклеить свой магнитный неотдираевуевымый квадратик прямо на страницу - не на обложку или форзац - а на текст, да ещё и криво! 
А на дисках заклеивают эту информацию видимо машинально. Дело в том (сам выполнял похожую работу не однажды), что почти у всех дисковых коробочек эта информация заключена в рамочки на одном и том же месте. Сотрудник магазина или склада должен за короткое время наклеить миллиён таких вот наклеек. При этом важна некоторая степень аккуратности, важно клеить куда-нибудь в одно место - так просто удобней, когда требуется такая вот пулемётная обработка. А рамочки эти представляют собой удобную "мишень" для быстрого наклеивания в одно и то же место. Клеить ценник на лицевой стороне - вообще идиотизм. Вообще, работа с ценниками - страшный идиотизм. И все эти торговые правила!  
И магнитные квадратики в книжках - и-ди-о-тиз
М! 
Вспоминается работа гасильщицы марок - скорострельность, наверное, штампов двести в минуту. В дестве я собирал марки, и штамп, немилосердно поставленный на миниатюру, вызывал у меня похожее чувство недоумения и досады. Конечно, если штамп не ценнее марки. 
А в музеях инвентарные номера цинично выведенные красной краской прямо на Тицианах, антиках и др. У-жас.

----------


## BappaBa

> И магнитные квадратики в книжках - и-ди-о-тиз
> М!

 Мне, в последнее время, попадаются только с узкой металлической полоской на произвольной странице. Видимо, делают выводы.

----------


## Юрка

> А сила и направление ветра? Влияет на то, по какой стороне улицы пойдёт дама в широкой юбке?

 Это нужно, чтобы при приближении шторма администраторы зданий дали команду закрыть все окна. У нас такое было.

----------


## Leof

А! Такое я знаю. Когда работал у нас в Университете каждую летнюю грозу поступало такое "предупреждение". К возмущению студентов, которые изнывали от жары, я ходил по аудиториям и закрывал все форточки, давая понять, что,  как только я уйду, их можно преспокойно пооткрывать заново. Только непонятно - прогноз погоды смотрят утром перед работой, а про штормы им звонят откуда-то.

----------


## Оля

Как такое может быть: у меня есть несколько DVD с кодом региона 5. Некоторые из них DVD-плеер спокойно открывает, а на другие выдает сообщение "Falsche Region" (и не открывает). Как же так?   ::   Причем все участвующие в эксперименте диски - лицензионные (по крайней мере, куплены на Озоне). На компьютере они все открываются. Кстати, и плеер-то мультизонный...

----------


## Leof

Оля, разрешишь мне задать вопрос, не дожидаясь, пока на твой ответят? Я всем буду напоминать, чтоб на твой вопрос не забыли ответить.  ::

----------


## Оля

Да!!   ::   И побыстрее ответьте Лёве!!   ::

----------


## Leof

::   
Вот. 
My question is being adressed to the Americans.
Tell me please, what tree it is: 
They appeare in many American movies.
Forrest Gump lived in Alabama (if I remember right) and this tree grew near his house.
This tree has something looking like pale-green moss growing on its branches (which grow very close to the ground) and hanging on it.
Seems like it grows in the south states.
It's all I know about it, but I am very curious to know what is its name. 
Thankyou! 
AND PLEASE DON'T MISS THE *Оли*н QUESTION!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Вот. 
> My question is being adressed to the Americans.
> Tell me please, what tree it is: 
> They appeare in many American movies.
> Forrest Gump lived in Alabama (if I remember right) and this tree grew near his house.
> This tree has something looking like pale-green moss growing on its branches (which grow very close to the ground) and hanging on it.
> Seems like it grows in the south states.
> It's all I know about it, but I am very curious to know what is its name. 
> Thankyou! 
> AND PLEASE DON'T MISS THE *Оли*н QUESTION!

 I may be wrong, but it sounds like the Weeping Willow.

----------


## BappaBa

> Как такое может быть: у меня есть несколько DVD с кодом региона 5. Некоторые из них DVD-плеер спокойно открывает, а на другие выдает сообщение "Falsche Region" (и не открывает). Как же так?    Причем все участвующие в эксперименте диски - лицензионные (по крайней мере, куплены на Озоне). На компьютере они все открываются. Кстати, и плеер-то мультизонный...

 Бывают такие косяки. =( Думаю, тебе достаточно позвонить в магазин, где покупала свой плеер ДВД, и рассказать о проблеме. Скорее всего, тебе расскажут как с пульта перепрограммировать твой плеер, или придется везти его к ним, чтобы сделать это с сервисного пульта.

----------


## Оля

> Думаю, тебе достаточно позвонить в магазин, где покупала свой плеер ДВД, и рассказать о проблеме.

 Мне его прислали в подарок из Америки.   ::  (та самая "посылка с чизбургерами", если кто помнит  ::  ).
Ладно, видимо, надо нормальный новый плеер купить... как-нибудь при случае.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Мне его прислали в подарок из Америки.   (та самая "посылка с чизбургерами", если кто помнит  ).
> Ладно, видимо, надо нормальный новый плеер купить... как-нибудь при случае.

 Есть много умельцев, к-рые решают эту проблему, и делают плеер мультизонным. Другой вопрос, сколько это стоит? Возможно, действительно проще купить новый за 1000-1500 руб. =)

----------


## Юрка

А почему шоколад называется "горьким", а на вкус он сладкий? 
Где найти настоящий горький шоколад?!

----------


## BappaBa

> А почему шоколад называется "горьким", а на вкус он сладкий? 
> Где найти настоящий горький шоколад?!

 В советское время горький шоколад продавался в развес, как и печенье. =) Сейчас его тоже полно, только я названия не помню. Обычно, очень вкусные  разности бывают у самарской фабрики "Россия". 
=) Из интервью Коркунова 2001 г.: 

```
- Вы прислушиваетесь к модным тенденциям, прежде чем запустить в производство новинку? 

- Конечно. Приведу такой интересный факт. Соотношение европейцев, предпочитающих горький шоколад молочному, примерно 1 к 5. У нас до недавнего времени вырисовывалась обратная картина. Горький шоколад мы считали хорошим и вкусным, а молочный, недолюбливали. Это связано с привычкой. Технология изготовления молочного шоколада намного сложнее. На советских фабриках такого оборудования не было, вот они и выпускали горький шоколад. Народ привык. А иностранные поставщики удивлялись, почему российский покупатель неохотно берет сладкие плитки. Сейчас ситуация меняется, горький шоколад сдает свои позиции. И мы прислушиваемся к этому веянию времени.

- А вы сами какой шоколад больше любите? 

- Горький. Как человек умудренный жизненным опытом. А вот дети обычно выбирают сладкий.
```

ПыСы: Что я точно никогда не куплю, это Альпен Гольд.

----------


## Leof

Так вот оно как вышло с шоколадом!
Моя мама как раз уверена, что горький - самый вкусный. Знаю только, что в нём содержание полезных какаопродуктов гораздо больше, чем в молочном. 
А мне молочный нравится. А Альпен Гольд когдато, лет шесть тому был очень вкусный, а потом его производство наладили в России, и он превратился в пластилин. 
Вот Риттер Спорт - поначалу был просто отличный - потом так же испортился. И ещё Милка. Когда в Россию завозили Милку из Словакии, я съедал её по четыре плитки в день, а потом она совершенно испортилась - её стали делать в России, вкус изменился и ухудшился. Такая же халтура и с пивом происходит!  *xRoosterx*, спасибо тебе большое! Я почему-то не думал о плакучей иве, мне казалось, то дерево какое-то экзотическое. В Москве редко увидишь здоровое дерево с такой потрясающей кроной. Но у того дерева, как мне кажется, что-то вроде зелёных мочалок свисает прямо с веток. Может, это даже не ива.

----------


## Rtyom

«Альпен гольд»
«Риттер спорт»
«Милка» 
Ненавижу шоколад.

----------


## Юрка

> Ненавижу шоколад.

 Говорят, что полезный очень: http://www.kommentator.ru/accent/2007/az0314-2.html

----------


## Leof

> «Альпен гольд»
> «Риттер спорт»
> «Милка» 
> Ненавижу шоколад.

 Ой, а я кавычки!   ::

----------


## Leof

Как делают пингпонговые шарики?

----------


## Оля

Лёва, из целлулоида.   ::   
У меня опять вопрос!
Бывают ли такие супер-пупер закодированные DVD, видео-файлы которых (по отдельности) нельзя открыть каким-либо плеером (я, например, обычно спокойно открываю все vob-файлы VLC-плеером) и которые при попытке открыть их в VirtualDub'е отображаются вот так:   http://radikal.ru/F/i032.radikal.ru/080 ... 66a4a6.jpg  http://radikal.ru/F/i037.radikal.ru/080 ... f5c221.jpg  http://radikal.ru/F/i003.radikal.ru/080 ... 8367f6.jpg 
А после 3-4 кликов бегунок вообще оказывается в конце файла.
Это что, защита такая? Я просто первый раз такое вижу. Ни видео вырезать, ни аудио...   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Так вот оно как вышло с шоколадом!
> Моя мама как раз уверена, что горький - самый вкусный. Знаю только, что в нём содержание полезных какаопродуктов гораздо больше, чем в молочном. 
> А мне молочный нравится. А Альпен Гольд когдато, лет шесть тому был очень вкусный, а потом его производство наладили в России, и он превратился в пластилин. 
> Вот Риттер Спорт - поначалу был просто отличный - потом так же испортился. И ещё Милка. Когда в Россию завозили Милку из Словакии, я съедал её по четыре плитки в день, а потом она совершенно испортилась - её стали делать в России, вкус изменился и ухудшился. Такая же халтура и с пивом происходит!  *xRoosterx*, спасибо тебе большое! Я почему-то не думал о плакучей иве, мне казалось, то дерево какое-то экзотическое. В Москве редко увидишь здоровое дерево с такой потрясающей кроной. Но у того дерева, как мне кажется, что-то вроде зелёных мочалок свисает прямо с веток. Может, это даже не ива.

 Не за что. Можешь меня показывать этого дерева картину? Вот мне тоже кажется, что о иве говоришь.

----------


## BappaBa

> У меня опять вопрос!

 Есть чудо-программа DVDDecrypter, меня выручала несколько раз. У меня версия 3.5.1.0, весит всего 800кБт, последний раз помогла мне в прошлом году с привезенным диском Маккартни. =)

----------


## Leof

Оля! Как ты - такая воспитанная девочка - могла ответить на вопрос "Как?"словами "из чего делают"?? 
Как решают логарифмы? - На бумаге. 
Что-то в этом роде  ::    *xRoosterx*  К сожалению, у меня нет такой картинки.
Мне надо пересмотреть Форреста Гампа и убедиться, ива это, или нет.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  У меня опять вопрос!   Есть чудо-программа DVDDecrypter, меня выручала несколько раз. У меня версия 3.5.1.0, весит всего 800кБт, последний раз помогла мне в прошлом году с привезенным диском Маккартни. =)

 О, суперррр! Действительно, чудо-программа!   ::  Спасибище!  ::  
P.S. Лёва, прости!   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Оля! Как ты - такая воспитанная девочка - могла ответить на вопрос "Как?"словами "из чего делают"?? 
> Как решают логарифмы? - На бумаге. 
> Что-то в этом роде    *xRoosterx*  К сожалению, у меня нет такой картинки.
> Мне надо пересмотреть Форреста Гампа и убедиться, ива это, или нет.

 Нет проблем. У меня есть даже предложение: я и фильм купю, и попкорн купишь и ты! Так чего, Лёдик, давай?   ::

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Оля! Как ты - такая воспитанная девочка - могла ответить на вопрос "Как?"словами "из чего делают"?? 
> Как решают логарифмы? - На бумаге. 
> Что-то в этом роде    *xRoosterx*  К сожалению, у меня нет такой картинки.
> Мне надо пересмотреть Форреста Гампа и убедиться, ива это, или нет.    Нет проблем. У меня есть даже предложение: я куплю фильм, а ты купишь попкорн! Так чего, Лёвик, давай?

 Договорились! 
А тем временем у меня созрел ещё вопрос: 
Часто в описании способностей того или иного лица красиво излагать свои мысли вслух или на бумаге встречается слово "период". Я могу только догадываться, что речь идёт о некой форме сложного и длинного предложения, логическое завершение которого произносится в самом конце. Не могу найти определение "периода" в Википедии. Кто нибудь, товарищи граждане, пожалуйста!
Спасибо!  ::

----------


## Ramil

This is nonsense. Period. 
Ты это имеешь введу? Так это чушь. Точка.  ::

----------


## Leof

Нет, это другое. Говорится про какие-то периоды, как формы речи.

----------


## Freeloader

Ссылку в студию.

----------


## Leof

Господи, ну это же в книгах... У Диккенса, у Свифта это есть, неоднократно встречал. А где это в Интернете, я же не знаю я.  ::  
Вот. Вот.  

> так, в "Весне" Тютчева, в "Недоноске"Баратынского четверостишия совершенно правильно соединены попарно ввосьмистишия, так как лишь последние представляют законченные периоды.

 И вот ещё. О Демосфене.   

> Его первое выступление народ встретил недовольными выкриками и насмешками над нелепым построением речи: ее *периоды* показались запутанными, а доказательства чересчур неестественными и натянутыми

 Если в первом случае речь скорее всего идёт о ритмическом построении, то во втором точно о логическом. Вот второй случай - это как? Можно узнать пример такого периода?

----------


## Yul'a

> Господи, ну это же в книгах... У Диккенса, у Свифта это есть, неоднократно встречал. А где это в Интернете, я же не знаю я.

 В любом учебнике по стилистике русского языка, стихосложения или синтаксиса... По-английски не знаю, где...  ::    

> Периодом называется гармоническая по форме сложная синтаксическая конструкция, характеризующаяся особой ритмичностью и упорядоченностью частей, а также исключительной полнотой и завершенностью содержания.

  и т.д. http://www.hi-edu.ru/e-books/xbook02...l?part-032.htm

----------


## Оля

Лёва, зачем же сразу в Википедию? Есть Грамота.ру: 
ПЕРИОД м.
Сложное синтаксическое построение, состоящее из одного сложного предложения или из соединения группы предложений, характеризуемое подробным развитием мысли и ритмической законченностью интонации и употребляемое как стилистический прием (в лингвистике). 
Может, это оно?

----------


## Lampada

Юлечка, разреши поприветствавать тебя! 
Добро пожаловать в наш укромный уголок!   ::

----------


## Yul'a

Спасибо! Приятно познакомиться!
А с Грамотой.ру дружить опасно: на один и тот же вопрос, как писать "по не(?)зависящим от кого-либо причинам", два раза советуют писать слитно и четыре раза - раздельно! 
А для английского всякого рода справочники по орфографии и пунктуации как для русского (400 страниц - это в кратком изложении), или все проще?

----------


## Оля

> А с Грамотой.ру дружить опасно

 Не опаснее, чем с Википедией.

----------


## Leof

Спасибо большое, Оля!
Спасибо большое, Юля!
И, Юля, добро пожаловать! 
(Оля, где Википедия? У меня по голове ползёт Википедия? О, господи, Оляааа! Они такие ужасные! Скорей же сними её! 
А Грамот*о*ру я видел только один раз, она как-то мимо проползла, я чуть на неё не наступил. Говорят, она не ядовитая...)

----------


## Rtyom

> И, Юля, добро пожаловать!

 Ага, и я, и я то-го же мне-ни-я.   

> (Оля, где Википедия? У меня по голове ползёт Википедия? О, господи, Оляааа! Они такие ужасные! Скорей же сними её! 
> А Грамот*о*ру я видел только один раз, она как-то мимо проползла, я чуть на неё не наступил. Говорят, она не ядовитая...)

 Лёва, ты опять без спросу играл в больницу с бабушкиными лекарствами!  ::

----------


## Leof

Скажи ещё, что не видел волка, играющего в чехарду с овцою! 
Просто Оля говорила про Википедию, но, кажется, я её нигде не вижу.

----------


## Оля

> Просто Оля говорила про Википедию, но, кажется, я её нигде не вижу.

 Лёва, ты писал:   

> Не могу найти определение "периода" в Википедии.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Просто Оля говорила про Википедию, но, кажется, я её нигде не вижу.   Лёва, ты писал:     
> 			
> 				Не могу найти определение "периода" в Википедии.

 О mein Gott!  :: 
*что-то кричит по-немецки*

----------


## Юрка

А какие есть средства профилактики травм головы при падении для пожилых людей?
Велосипедный шлем или есть что-то специальное?..

----------


## Ramil

> А какие есть средства профилактики травм головы при падении для пожилых людей?
> Велосипедный шлем или есть что-то специальное?..

 Свечка в церкви подойдёт?

----------


## BappaBa

У буржуев действительно нет заморочек с четным/нечетным числом цветов в букете?

----------


## Оля

Почему по России нельзя отправить письмо авиапочтой?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Почему по России нельзя отправить письмо авиапочтой?

 Если здесь http://www.russianpost.ru/portal/ru/...stal/autotarif выбрать _Автоматический тарификатор внутренних отправлений_ , то есть возможность выбрать АВИА.

----------


## Оля

> то есть возможность выбрать АВИА.

 Я просто сегодня хотела отправить письмо по России авапочтой (довольно далеко от Москвы), так мне сказали, что _по России_ авиапочты нет (есть в другие страны). Я просто не могу понять, как это может быть... Страна огромная, а авиапочты нет.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

умом не понять  :P

----------


## Leof

Я решил тоже наконец задать какой-нибудь вопрос.  ::   
Почему вакум имеет температуру? В нём же ничего нет. Вот почему в космосе холодно? Там где нет (практически) никаких частиц, там нечему быть тёплым или холодным. Если я выкачаю весь воздух из стеклянной бутылки, какова будут температура того, что в ней останется? 
Спасибо!

----------


## BappaBa

> Почему вакум имеет температуру? В нём же ничего нет. Вот почему в космосе холодно?

 В космосе, кажется, нет вакуума. Там даже космические ветра дуют. =)

----------


## Leof

Как так нет вакума в космосе? То есть он не полный, но там очень мало частиц. Ну, даже если нет, что послужит причиной существования той или иной температуры того ничего, которое останется в бутылке с выкаченным воздухом. Даже если представить. что там не полный вакум, то термометр будет взаимодействовать с очень маленьким (сравнительно) количеством частиц газа. Что определит температуру? Если бутылка была бы горячая, вакум, ясное дело, не изменил бы темпратуру, но какая она у него изначально. и почему она есть?

----------


## Ramil

> Я решил тоже наконец задать какой-нибудь вопрос.   
> Почему вакум имеет температуру? В нём же ничего нет. Вот почему в космосе холодно? Там где нет (практически) никаких частиц, там нечему быть тёплым или холодным. Если я выкачаю весь воздух из стеклянной бутылки, какова будут температура того, что в ней останется? 
> Спасибо!

 Температура характеризует энергию движения частиц вещества. Там, где частиц нет - нет энергии. Абсолютный ноль. Ноль кельвинов. Холодно - горячо - человеческие понятия. Там просто нет температуры, 0К.

----------


## Полуношник

> Вот почему в космосе холодно?

 А в космосе не обязательно холодно. Вот, например, у станции "Скайлэб" при запуске сорвало радиатор системы охлаждения, так она наоборот сильно нагрелась. Зонду "Месенджер", когда он подлетит к Меркурию, тоже переохлаждение не будет грозить.   

> Там где нет (практически) никаких частиц, там нечему быть тёплым или холодным. Если я выкачаю весь воздух из стеклянной бутылки, какова будут температура того, что в ней останется?

 Там останется электромагнитное излучение с температурой такой же, как у стенок бутылки.

----------


## Leof

А! 
Ясно теперь!

----------


## Ramil

В вакууме, кстати, другая проблема - как (и куда) отводить излишнее тепло.

----------


## Scorpio

> Я решил тоже наконец задать какой-нибудь вопрос.   
> Почему вакум имеет температуру? В нём же ничего нет. Вот почему в космосе холодно? Там где нет (практически) никаких частиц, там нечему быть тёплым или холодным.

 Рассуждаете, в общем, верно. Где ничего нет, там температуры и быть не может.
Поэтому температура вакуума -- 0 градусов по Кельвину (или -273 по Цельсию, если ничего не путаю).   

> Если я выкачаю весь воздух из стеклянной бутылки, какова будут температура того, что в ней останется? 
> Спасибо!

 Подозреваю, что ответ сильно зависит от того, как вы эту температуру будете измерять.

----------


## Ramil

> Поэтому температура вакуума -- 0 градусов по Кельвину (или -273 по Цельсию, если ничего не путаю).

 Ничего. Только температура по Кельвину измеряется не в градусах, а в кельвинах, поэтому правильнее говорить: "Температура вакуума -- 0 кельвинов или 0 К". 
Насчёт откачки воздуха из банки - да, по мере откачивания, температура будет понижаться.  Кстати, можешь провести эксперимент - если в банке при этом будет вода, то она может закипеть даже при комнатной температуре (если создашь действительно низкое давление). 
На этом принципе основан принцип действия холодильника или кондиционера (теплоноситель вскипает, когда попадает в расширительную камеру с более низким давлением, тем самым, забирая тепло).

----------


## Полуношник

> Рассуждаете, в общем, верно. Где ничего нет, там температуры и быть не может.
> Поэтому температура вакуума -- 0 градусов по Кельвину (или -273 по Цельсию, если ничего не путаю).

 Если температуры нет и быть не может (то есть, не определена), то она не может быть равна нулю или вообще чему либо.

----------


## Leof

А если вакум такой холодный, тогда почему термос не холодный и вакумный стеклопакет и новая пачка с молотым кофе?
Наверное, раз вакум это почти ничего или вообще ничего, значит у него и вправду нет никакой температуры!

----------


## Ramil

> А если вакум такой холодный, тогда почему термос не холодный и вакумный стеклопакет и новая пачка с молотым кофе?
> Наверное, раз вакум это почти ничего или вообще ничего, значит у него и вправду нет никакой температуры!

 Вакуум не имеет такой физической характеристики как температура. Температура это мера измерения энергии молекул. В вакууме молекул нет. Именно поэтому термос хорошо сохраняет тепло - вакуум тепло не проводит (кстати в термосе не такой уж жесткий вакуум, практически же, абсолютного вакуума тоже нет, есть лишь состояния, которые очень близки к абсолютному вакууму, скажем, одна молекула вещества на 1 кубический километр объёма).

----------


## Scorpio

> А если вакум такой холодный, тогда почему термос не холодный и вакумный стеклопакет и новая пачка с молотым кофе?
> Наверное, раз вакум это почти ничего или вообще ничего, значит у него и вправду нет никакой температуры!

 Сам по себе вакуум -- очень холодный. Т.к. тепло -- это движение молекул (ну, в крайнем случае, излучение). В вакууме нет молекул, поэтому, строго говоря, нету тепла как такового. Слетовательно, t = 0. 
А почему термос не холодный *на ощупь*? Думаю потому, что теплопередача здесь отсутствует. Т.к. дотрагиваясь до чего-то, вы не чувствуете температуру этого "чего-то", а ощущаете разность температур между этим предметом и вашей рукой (если теплопередача от предмета к руке, он будет горячим на ощупь, если наоборот -- холодным). А в случае с вакуумом теплопередача вообще отсутствует, т.к. он сам по себе -- идеальный теплоизолятор. Поэтому он на ощупь ни горячий, ни холодный а никакой (хотя ощупывать вакуум напрямую я никому не советую -- может плохо кончиться для руки.  ::  ) 
(Надеюсь, что ничего не перепутал. Уйма лет прошло с тех пор, когда последний раз учил термодинамику.  ::  )

----------


## Scorpio

> Насчёт откачки воздуха из банки - да, по мере откачивания, температура будет понижаться.  Кстати, можешь провести эксперимент - если в банке при этом будет вода, то она может закипеть даже при комнатной температуре (если создашь действительно низкое давление).

 Нет, по моему не так. Т.е. закипеть вода может, но не в силу какого-то изменения температуры, а только в силу понижения давления. (См. формулы Бойля-Мариотта, Гей-Люссака и все прочее из школьной физики.  ::  )

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Насчёт откачки воздуха из банки - да, по мере откачивания, температура будет понижаться.  Кстати, можешь провести эксперимент - если в банке при этом будет вода, то она может закипеть даже при комнатной температуре (если создашь действительно низкое давление).   Нет, по моему не так. Т.е. закипеть вода может, но не в силу какого-то изменения температуры, а только в силу понижения давления. (См. формулы Бойля-Мариотта, Гей-Люссака и все прочее из школьной физики.  )

 Как раз после закипания, температура вроде и должна понизиться. При кипении вода будет забирать энергию. Ведь баллончик со сжиженным газом (для заправки зажигалок) на ощупь - тёплый, но если начать выпускать газ - он вскипает из-за резкого снижения давления, а вокруг выпадает иней, а руке при заправке зажигалки становится холодно.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Нет, по моему не так. Т.е. закипеть вода может, но не в силу какого-то изменения температуры, а только в силу понижения давления. (См. формулы Бойля-Мариотта, Гей-Люссака и все прочее из школьной физики.  )   Как раз после закипания, температура вроде и должна понизиться. При кипении вода будет забирать энергию.

 Как это "забирать энергию"? Откуда? В рассмариваемом случае E(воды) = const. Просто при понижении внешнего давления вода начнет переходить в другое агрегатное состояние (с той же энергией).   

> Ведь баллончик со сжиженным газом (для заправки зажигалок) на ощупь - тёплый, но если начать выпускать газ - он вскипает из-за резкого снижения давления, а вокруг выпадает иней, а руке при заправке зажигалки становится холодно.

 В случае с баллончиком совсем другая ситуация: система не является замкнутой. А газ, вырываясь из баллончика наружу, совершает *работу* (иногда даже полезную: например, если его поднести поближе к ветряку-генератору, он будет электричество вырабатывать.  ::  ) На это газ теряет собственную энергию, т.е. охлаждается.

----------


## Ramil

Я, конечно, не физик, но переход из одного агрегатного состояния (жидкое) в другое (газообразное) требует энергии, и наоборот - при переходе из газообразного состояния в жидкое вещество отдаёт энергию (или её у него забирают). Под энергией здесь подразумевается кинетическая энергия движения молекул (как раз температура - это и есть физическая характеристика данной энергии). 
Если сжиженный газ кипит и переходит в газообразную фазу, ему сообщается энергия, откуда? Почему выпадает иней?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Почему выпадает иней?

 Потому что ледяные боги тоже плачут. (особенно утром )

----------


## Leof

Нет, погодите-ка, испаряясь, любое вещество теряет энергию, поэтому охолождается. Если сжиженный газ испаряется. он не получает, а теряет энергию - вот и охолождается.

----------


## Rtyom

> охлаждается.

 Лёв, к сожалению только с этим могу помочь.   ::  
От газов у меня только башка кипит.  ::  
Хм, а если башка кипит, перейдут ли мозги в газообразную форму? 
Тут столько уловок можно найти, чисто стилистических, в каждой фразе...

----------


## Ramil

> Нет, погодите-ка, испаряясь, любое вещество теряет энергию, поэтому охолождается. Если сжиженный газ испаряется. он не получает, а теряет энергию - вот и охолождается.

 Лёва, в газообразном состоянии, молекулы вещества имеют большую кинетическую энергию, чем в жидком. Поэтому, терять энергию оно никак не может. Когда ты выходишь из воды и ты мокрый - тебе холодно почему? Потому что вода, испаряясь, забирает у тебя тепло.

----------


## Юрка

А кто на майские поедет на дачу-огороды?..
Лично я еду!
Предлагаю объявить общероссийские отпуска-каникулы на майские празники!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А кто на майские поедет на дачу-огороды?..
> Лично я еду!
> Предлагаю объявить общероссийские отпуска-каникулы на майские празники!

 А сколько у вас выходных на майские? У нас четыре (плюс три на 9-е). Хватит картошку выкопать. ))

----------


## Rtyom

> Хватит картошку выкопать. ))

 И закопать обратно...  ::  
Как вариант: выкопать ещё у соседей.  ::  
Это такое своеобразное отмечание Дня труда?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Эээ... А что, не сезон? ))) Я вообще-то не огородник. Знаю, что люди че-то делают с картошкой на 1-е мая. Вскапывают? Выкапывают? Сажают?   ::

----------


## Leof

Её едят уже её!

----------


## Basil77

Вспомнился бородатый анекдот  ::  : 
Чукчу спросили:
 - Как вы там на Чукотке живёте на вечной мерзлоте, не растёт же ничего?
 - Хорошо живём, картошку сажаем.
 - Серёзно? Картошку??
 - Ага, утром сажаем а вечером выкапываем!
 - А зачем вечером выкапываете?
 - Кушать очень хочется.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Leof  Нет, погодите-ка, испаряясь, любое вещество теряет энергию, поэтому охолождается. Если сжиженный газ испаряется. он не получает, а теряет энергию - вот и охолождается.   Лёва, в газообразном состоянии, молекулы вещества имеют большую кинетическую энергию, чем в жидком. Поэтому, терять энергию оно никак не может. Когда ты выходишь из воды и ты мокрый - тебе холодно почему? Потому что вода, испаряясь, забирает у тебя тепло.

 Сначала дисклеймер: я тоже отнюдь не физик.  :: 
Но думаю, что в приведенном примере холодно будет уж точно не потому, что вода испаряется с тела. (т.к. если б она не испарялась холодно было б совершенно также).
Ощущение холода связано, видимо, с относительной теплоемкостью тела и воды.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> в приведенном примере холодно будет уж точно не потому, что вода испаряется с тела. (т.к. если б она не испарялась холодно было б совершенно также).

 Не, холодно именно потому, что вода испаряется (на испарение воды тратится энергия). Это едва ли не единственный факт, который я помню из Физики 7-го класса.  ::  
Потоотделительная система работает по тому же принципу - как известно, мы потеем, чтобы не допустить перегревания орагнизма (испаряющийся пот охлаждает тело, правда, не всегда этого хватает   :: ). 
ЗЫ. охлаждаться

----------


## Leof

Охлаждаться.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  в приведенном примере холодно будет уж точно не потому, что вода испаряется с тела. (т.к. если б она не испарялась холодно было б совершенно также).   Не, холодно именно потому, что вода испаряется (на испарение воды тратится энергия). Это едва ли не единственный факт, который я помню из Физики 7-го класса.  
> Потоотделительная система работает по тому же принципу - как известно, мы потеем, чтобы не допустить перегревания орагнизма (испаряющийся пот охлаждает тело, правда, не всегда этого хватает  ).

 Может быть, и так.
Другое дело, что испарение воды с тела, и газ, выходящий из баллончика -- совершенно разные процессы, и физика у них разная.

----------


## Ramil

Процесс один и тот же, просто в случае с газом, ещё и давление падает. Процесс кипения для всех жидкостей одинаков - для перехода в газообразную фазу, веществу необходимо сообщить энергию.

----------


## Оля

У меня глупый вопрос. 
Ситуация такая:
- в квартире нет телевизионного кабеля (а ТВ к квартире подключено);
- в ЖЭКе говорят, что бесплатный мастер может только прийти и посмотреть, все ли в порядке со щитком, а в квартиру заходить не будет;
- они же говорят, что можно вызвать мастера за деньги, но он придет только в середине или в конце мая;
- в платной ремонтной службе, с трудом найденной в интернете, тоже просят ок. 1000 р. и говорят, что кабель длиной меньше 10 метров мастер ставить не будет (или будет, но за ту же цену, что и 10 метров);
- антеннщик из ЖЭКа, в частном порядке предложивший свои услуги примерно за ту же цену, взял телефон, обещал перезвонить завтра-послезавтра и так и пропал в неизвестном направлении;
- найти другого частного антеннщика не удается;
- очень хочется посмотреть телевизор; 
Собственно, вопрос:
Может, я сама могу пойти в какой-то магазин, купить этот злосчастный кабель (мне надо метров 8-9) и "припаять" его к щитку? (щиток находится на лестничной площадке в 10 см от входной двери). Я в том смысле, что может, его легко прикрепить? Или там в буквальном смысле надо паять?
Спрашиваю по двум причинам:
1. Интересно, можно ли сделать это самостоятельно (вдруг это просто, и я чего-то не знаю)
2. Жалко отдавать 1000 рублей в ремонтную службу   ::

----------


## Ramil

> У меня глупый вопрос.  
> Собственно, вопрос:
> Может, я сама могу пойти в какой-то магазин, купить этот злосчастный кабель (мне надо метров 8-9) и "припаять" его к щитку? (щиток находится на лестничной площадке в 10 см от входной двери). Я в том смысле, что может, его легко прикрепить? Или там в буквальном смысле надо паять?

 Паять ничего обычно не надо - из распределительного щитка надо посмотреть отвод толстого чёрного (или белого) кабеля в сторону твоей квартиры. Сильно подозреваю, что кабель-таки в твою квартиру заведён, просто ты его не нашла. Внимательно посмотри на то, какие провода "идут" в твою квартиру, обычно они "входят" над дверью.   

> Спрашиваю по двум причинам:
> 1. Интересно, можно ли сделать это самостоятельно (вдруг это просто, и я чего-то не знаю)

 Если на щитке кабель есть - можно. Если нет - можешь пользоваться комнатной антенной (если окна смотрят на останкино и нет видимых препятствий, то приём будет не хуже).
Как вариант - приобрети комплект для кабельного или спутникового телевидения - каналов больше, а по деньгам не напряжно.

----------


## Оля

> Паять ничего обычно не надо - из распределительного щитка надо посмотреть отвод толстого чёрного (или белого) кабеля в сторону твоей квартиры. Сильно подозреваю, что кабель-таки в твою квартиру заведён, просто ты его не нашла.

 Кабель действительно есть, но он старый, доисторический и очень плохой и надо поставить новый. Что он плохой, сказал тот частный мастер, который приходил и приценивался.
Я могу сказать, что кабель толстый и черный, а в той квартире, где я жила в Москве, он был белый и намного тоньше.*   

> Если на щитке кабель есть - можно. Если нет - можешь пользоваться комнатной антенной (если окна смотрят на останкино и нет видимых препятствий, то приём будет не хуже).

 Дело происходит в Питере и до Останкино отсюда далеко   ::  
Комнатной антенны тут тоже нет.   

> Как вариант - приобрети комплект для кабельного или спутникового телевидения - каналов больше, а по деньгам не напряжно.

 Я в этой квартире временно, на месяц-полтора, и жить в ней не собираюсь, так что мне бы просто хоть как-нибудь наладить телек... (хотя тут и телека-то нет, но есть tv-тюнер в компьютере). 
* P.S. Да, и самое главное, у этого черного кабеля нет гнезда, которое обычно втыкается в ящик! А есть какая-то розетка в стенке, и я не знаю, что с ней делать. Мастер, который приходил, проверил ее каким-то прибором и сказал, что сигнал очень плохой.

----------


## Leof

К сожалению ничего дельного сказать не могу, только всё похоже на то, что мастер себе цену набывает - и кабель плохой (менять надо), и принимает плохо (ну, точно надо менять)...

----------


## Оля

> К сожалению ничего дельного сказать не могу, только всё похоже на то, что мастер себе цену набывает - и кабель плохой (менять надо), и принимает плохо (ну, точно надо менять)...

 Честно говоря, не похоже. Если бы он набивал себе цену, он бы прибежал на следующий же день (как договаривались) и уже был бы при деньгах.
И потом, эта квартира и правда очень старая, там всё через... ну, вы поняли. И кабелю этому, очень возможно, не один десяток лет. В любом случае, воткнуть его в телевизор или тв-тюнер не представляется возможным, так как он уходит в стену, и "выходит" из нее в виде своего рода розетки. И находится всё это совсем не в той комнате, где мне нужно. 
Эх, где Юрка...   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> В любом случае, воткнуть его в телевизор или тв-тюнер не представляется возможным, так как он уходит в стену, и "выходит" из нее в виде своего рода розетки.

 Тогда нужно найти антенный шнур от видеомагнитофона. 
P.S.: Оль, попробуй вместо антенны воткнуть простые ножницы (одним острым концом). Меня такой способ несколько раз выручал. =)

----------


## Полуношник

Можно сфотографировать розетку и куда-нибудь выложить фотографию. Тогда было бы проще подсказать, что делать.

----------


## Оля

> Можно сфотографировать розетку и куда-нибудь выложить фотографию. Тогда было бы проще подсказать, что делать.

 Вот как выглядит это чудо:  
(выходит из-под плинтуса и уходит под плинтус)

----------


## Полуношник

> Вот как выглядит это чудо

 Это такой же разъём, как в телевизоре. BappaBa прав, можно взять шнур от видеомагнитофона. Только он должен быть с двумя одинаковыми штекерами с обеих сторон -- типа "папа". Если с одной стороны "мама" (как в розетке), понадобится ещё переходник. Прежде чем прокладывать кабель в другую комнату, лучше проверить, что сигнал достаточно хороший для компьютерного тюнера -- они привередливые.  
BTW, если компьютер не заземлён, сначала нужно подключить антенну, а потом втыкать компьютер в сеть.

----------


## Оля

> лучше проверить, что сигнал достаточно хороший для компьютерного тюнера -- они привередливые.  
> BTW, если компьютер не заземлён, сначала нужно подключить антенну, а потом втыкать компьютер в сеть.

 Да блин, у меня уже и телек есть... Только с антенной никак не разберусь. Ребята, скажите, что конкретно надо купить - как называется и в каком магазине.   ::  
P.S. Шнура от видеомагнитофона у меня нет.

----------


## Полуношник

> Да блин, у меня уже и телек есть... Только с антенной никак не разберусь. Ребята, скажите, что конкретно надо купить - как называется и в каком магазине.

 Ну, например, вот это - антенный удлинитель штекер-штекер. Где купить в Питере, я не знаю, наверно, в каком-нибудь "Эльдорадо", "М-Видео" или "Техносиле".

----------


## Оля

> Ну, например, вот это - антенный удлинитель штекер-штекер. Где купить в Питере, я не знаю, наверно, в каком-нибудь "Эльдорадо", "М-Видео" или "Техносиле".

 Спасибо!

----------


## Yul'a

У меня вопрос: неужели все научные американские книжки пишут таким предельно простым языком???
Сейчас читаю книгу об истории славян историка-археолога из Флориды - и радуюсь: короткие предложения, простой синтаксис. Хотя мне, может быть, так кажется, потому что знакома с тематикой. 
А на русском - "ни словечка в простоте не скажут, все с ужимкой", и чем заумнее, тем автору думается, что он лучше пишет.

----------


## Leof

> У меня вопрос: неужели все научные американские книжки пишут таким предельно простым языком???
> Сейчас читаю книгу об истории славян историка-археолога из Флориды - и радуюсь: короткие предложения, простой синтаксис. Хотя мне, может быть, так кажется, потому что знакома с тематикой. 
> А на русском - "ни словечка в простоте не скажут, все с ужимкой", и чем заумнее, тем автору думается, что он лучше пишет.

 Ничего не могу сказать о таких книгах, но подавляющее большинство американских науч.поп. передач по истории, археологии и географии ужасно наивны, приводят факты, известные каждому школьнику, с таким видом, будто это сенсация века, постоянно ставят вопросы, никогда на них не отвечая, и грешат сомнительными гипотезами или откровенной чепухой. И учёные, занятые в этих программах будто сбежали из Лапутянской академии!  Складывается впечатление, что во многом кругозор среднего американца отражает такую же ситуацию в среде американских учёных и политиков.

----------


## Оля

Я согласна с Лёвой про передачи.

----------


## Rtyom

Вы бы ещё вспомнили тот маразм, который называется «Brainiacs».  ::  Антинаучно-популярная передача для полных даунов, которую зачем-то адаптировали у нас. И это в стране, где было лучшее образование! Позор.   ::   
Много разных научных книг на английском я не читал, но попадались разные. Скажем так, у нас все силы идут на углубление темы, а у них всё скатывается к построению текста.

----------


## Yul'a

Книжка называется "The Making of the Slaves", вроде бы обычная научная книга по содержанию и по форме, ссылки на предшествующих ученых, публикации и т.д. 
Но удивляет, что написана настолько простым языком: короткие и большинство простые (!!!) предложения, ограниченный словарный запас, минимум синтаксических конструкций... Читать, конечно, легко. Но очень непривычно... Как будто она адресована людям, которые едва закончили начальную школу.

----------


## Leof

> Как будто она адресована людям, которые едва закончили начальную школу.

 Быть может, в этом и кроется ответ.

----------


## Leof

*КАК?*
Как выпекают печенье, у которого сверху шоколадные кусчочки? Как шоколад не плавится в духовке?

----------


## Rtyom

А можа, его потом посыпають?.. Ты об этом не думал?  ::

----------


## Leof

> А можа, его потом посыпають?.. Ты об этом не думал?

 Тёма, они внутри и торчат, как застрявшие - это вовсе не посыпка это!

----------


## Leof

Мой вопрос про шоколадные шмакоделки остаётся в силе. Тем временем половина москвичей и я в их числе жаждят узнать, почему поручни эскалатора всегда опережают ступени, от чего руку то и дело приходится переставлять?

----------


## Юрка

> почему поручни эскалатора всегда опережают ступени, от чего руку то и дело приходится переставлять?

 Наверное, не умеют регулировать скорость поручней. Но есть ещё одна версия. Вредные метрошники делают это специально, чтобы народ не ставил вещи на поручни и сам не засыпал на них.

----------


## Ramil

> Мой вопрос про шоколадные шмакоделки остаётся в силе. Тем временем половина москвичей и я в их числе жаждят узнать, почему поручни эскалатора всегда опережают ступени, от чего руку то и дело приходится переставлять?

 Чтоб не засыпали на ходу.

----------


## Юрка

Если предложение начинается вопросительным словом, то оно обязано заканчиваться вопросительным знаком или нет?..
Пример: "Какой большой"

----------


## Rtyom

Если это утверждение, то вопросительный знак не нужен.

----------


## Юрка

> Если это утверждение, то вопросительный знак не нужен.

 Да, с оттенком восхищения. Какой большой!..

----------


## Rtyom

Всё верно. «Какой» здесь усиливает «большой», то есть использует одно из возможных значений.   

> 1) Употр. при выражении вопроса о качестве или свойстве кого-л., чего-л.; каков (1). *2) Употр. при обозначении оценки качества, свойства кого-л., чего-л., при удивлении, восхищении или возмущении кем-л.; каков (2).*
> 3) Употр. в риторических вопросах, восклицаниях или ответных репликах при выражении полного отрицания чего-л.; соответствует по значению сл.: разве, вовсе не, совсем не, никакой.
> 4) Употр. как союзное слово, присоединяя: изъяснительные, определительные и уступительные придаточные предложения. 5) То же, что: какой-нибудь (1).

----------


## Rtyom

Зачем иностранцы подписываются своим настоящим именем на форумах? Привычка?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Зачем иностранцы подписываются своим настоящим именем на форумах? Привычка?

 Разве только иностранцы? Русские тоже так делают, особенно далёкие от сети и интернета люди.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Зачем иностранцы подписываются своим настоящим именем на форумах? Привычка?     Разве только иностранцы? Русские тоже так делают, особенно далёкие от сети и интернета люди.

 В основном иностранцы. И как раз совсем не далекие от интернета. Я тоже замечала много раз на разных форумах. А еще, если они переписываются с тобой по личке, обязательно в конце поста пожелают тебе удачного дня или приятного уикенда.   :: 
Наверное, у них в школах преподают интернет-этикет.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Наверное, у них в школах преподают интернет-этикет.

 Хочешь сказать, по этикету следует на форумах подписываться своим настоящим именем?  :: 
По-моему, ни то ни другое к *интернет*-этикету отношения не имеет.

----------


## Оля

> Хочешь сказать, по этикету следует на форумах подписываться своим настоящим именем?

 По крайней мере, создается впечатление, что у них так _принято_.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Хочешь сказать, по этикету следует на форумах подписываться своим настоящим именем?    По крайней мере, создается впечатление, что у них так _принято_.

 На форумы мой сын не ходит, но в Facebook он под своим именем и фамилией, так же как и многие его друзья.

----------


## Оля

> На форумы мой сын не ходит, но в Facebook он под своим именем и фамилией, так же как и многие его друзья.

 Обрати внимание, даже на этом нашем форуме есть форумчане, которые в конце любого своего сообщения ставят подпись - свое имя (_оно не совпадает с ником_). Пальцем показывать не буду.  ::  И они иностранцы.   ::   
Да и даже просто свой ник в конце поста многие любят ставить (на разных форумах видела). Как будто без этого непонятно будет, кто его написал, как будто ник не виден рядом  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  На форумы мой сын не ходит, но в Facebook он под своим именем и фамилией, так же как и многие его друзья.   Обрати внимание, даже на этом нашем форуме есть форумчане, которые в конце любого своего сообщения ставят подпись - свое имя (_оно не совпадает с ником_). Пальцем показывать не буду.  И они иностранцы.    
> Да и даже просто свой ник в конце поста многие любят ставить (на разных форумах видела). Как будто без этого непонятно будет, кто его написал, как будто ник не виден рядом

 Да это просто так, я не думаю, что в это вкладывается какой-то особый смысл.  Благодаря пользованию настоящих имён на Facebook можно найти, кого хочешь.  Сын встретил одноклассников и знакомых из летнего лагеря.

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Lampada  На форумы мой сын не ходит, но в Facebook он под своим именем и фамилией, так же как и многие его друзья.   Обрати внимание, даже на этом нашем форуме есть форумчане, которые в конце любого своего сообщения ставят подпись - свое имя (_оно не совпадает с ником_). Пальцем показывать не буду.  И они иностранцы.

 Ты про кого?  
-Yazeed.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> На форумы мой сын не ходит, но в Facebook он под своим именем и фамилией, так же как и многие его друзья.

 Facebook немного неудачный пример. На одноклассниках.ру я тоже зарегистрирована под своим настоящим именем (естественно! А иначе бы меня никто не нашел). 
Кстати, надо русскоязычные пользователи тоже частенько используют свои имя и фамилию в качестве ника, когда речь идет о профессиональных форумах (форум дизайнеров, форум переводчиков и т.п.), т.е. когда "засветить" свое имя полезно или необходимо для солидности.
Возможно, если у человека подобные форумы - основное место общения, он привыкает к именному нику и в дальнейшем пользуется им везде.

----------


## Rtyom

Почему у тебя Громозека ник?  ::  
Ызвиняюсь за столь внезапный вопрос, но иногда я заснуть не могу без ответа.   ::   :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему у тебя Громозека ник? 
> Ызвиняюсь за столь внезапный вопрос, но иногда я заснуть не могу без ответа.    :P

 Если честно, никакого глубоко смысла. Ник был выбран за три секунды - методом тыка. А вообще, мне нравится, как слово звучит. Р-раскатисто.  ::

----------


## Юрка

А зачем почти все люди отдыхают в одни и те же дни, в субботу и воскресение? Ведь из-за этого бизнес теряет два дня в неделю. Из-за этого приходится отпрашиваться в рабочие дни. Не рациональнее ли всем гулять в разные дни недели, а выходные дни для предприятий отменить вовсе? (Если от этого мировая экономика выиграет, то согласен на 10%...)

----------


## Ramil

> А зачем почти все люди отдыхают в одни и те же дни, в субботу и воскресение? Ведь из-за этого бизнес теряет два дня в неделю. Из-за этого приходится отпрашиваться в рабочие дни. Не рациональнее ли всем гулять в разные дни недели, а выходные дни для предприятий отменить вовсе? (Если от этого мировая экономика выиграет, то согласен на 10%...)

 Я против. Во-первых, я за 4 дневную рабочую неделю при сохранении 40-часовой загруженности.
Сейчас 40-часовая рабочая неделя распределяется исходя из 5 дней по 8 часов. Я готов работать по 10 часов в день, но 4 дня, зато 3 дня выходных.
Во-вторых, многие предприятия и так, работают в режиме 24/7, 365 дней в году. Работа на них организована посменно. На многих предприятиях сферы обслуживания рабочий день длится 12 часов, с графиком 2 дня через 2. Так что, если действительно надо - пожалуйста.

----------


## Юрка

> Я против. Во-первых, я за 4 дневную рабочую неделю при сохранении 40-часовой загруженности.

 Это ты пока молодой. Станешь старенький - захочешь отдыхать.  

> Во-вторых, многие предприятия и так, работают в режиме

 Некоторые, но не большинство. Например, заводы, бизнес-центры, поликлиники (что возмутительно!), детские сады, чиновники.
Привязка выходного к определённому дню недели имеет религиозные корни. Но экономического или медицинского смысла в этом не вижу. Сколько раз нас клиенты просили побыстрее отгрузить товар. А я им: "ждите понедельника!". Или сколько раз приходилось отпрашиваться к зубному. Можно же сделать процесс производства непрерывным. Зачем эта искусственная дискретность?

----------


## Ramil

Ты посчитай затраты на такую глобальную переделку. Думаю, экономический эффект будет минимальным. Работает - ничего не трогай.

----------


## Юрка

> Работает - ничего не трогай.

 Вот почему так: только чего-нибудь интересное придумаю - сразу "ничего не трогай"?..

----------


## net surfer

> поликлиники (что возмутительно!)

 Да от наших поликлиник и в будни-то толку мало, а на крайний случай есть травмпункты, работающие 24/7   

> Или сколько раз приходилось отпрашиваться к зубному.

 Ты лучше зубного смени :) нормальные стоматологии работают допоздна по будням и в выходные работают.

----------


## Юрка

> Да от наших поликлиник и в будни-то толку мало

 Это точно. Вот дополнительная страховка даёт почувствовать разницу. Без очереди, без дурацкой регистратуры. Я год назад локоть лечил. Крррысота...  

> Ты лучше зубного смени  нормальные стоматологии работают допоздна по будням и в выходные работают.

 Есть такие? А я отказался от сладкого...

----------


## net surfer

> Ты лучше зубного смени :) нормальные стоматологии работают допоздна по будням и в выходные работают.
> 			
> 		  Есть такие? А я отказался от сладкого...

 Ну куда я хожу они в будни до 21 работают, в выходные не помню, я утром если в выходной приходится идти. Я из сладкоко в основном шоколад горький, без него не могу.

----------


## Leof

Вот чудные вы люди! Да целых двести лет рабочие боролись за улучшение условий труда. Скольких усилий потребовалось, чтобы 13 часов работы постепенно заменить восемью, чтобы были выходные и пр. А теперь вот, подавай вам обратно работать больше. Вы не понимаете, как вам хорошо, пока не наступит плохо. Я вот пробовал работать 12-13 часов 3 через 2 - это каторга. Первый из трёх выходных ты просто спишь, два остальных медлено приходишь в себя. 4 дня по 10 часов из-за этого теряют смысл. так как на четвёртый день суммарная усталость такая же, как за обычную неделю, а в пятницу отходняк от этого напряга, да и все эти четыре дня у тебя вечером нет времени ни на поесть, ни на поспать, ни на телек посмотреть, ни на помыться. То есть у тебя выбор - пойти спать сытым или чистым. Чувство голода пересиливает, в результате спишь грязным. А при пятидневке пришёл, у тебя приятный вечер впереди. Нее, мне давай сорокачасовую пятидневку. Сейчас работаю 45 часов (из них 4-5 часов на обед), так это же так хорошо!

----------


## Yazeed

Что по-вашему хуже, гей-парад или парад нацистов?

----------


## Leof

давай рассуждать так: геи борятся за равные права геев и не геев.
Нацисты же борятся за то, чтобы все права были у них, а остальных они хотят лишить прав. 
На мой взгляд, ответ очевиден. 
Геи всего лишь хотят права быть такими, какие они есть, а нацисты лишают людей такого права.

----------


## Оля

Почему в английском языке (и наверное, в других тоже) говорят match point / set point / game point, а в русском матч-_болл_, сет-_болл_, гейм-_болл_?

----------


## Leof

Вопрос, который я задаю себе с детства. 
Книги... в суперобложках.
Что я должен беречь? Книгу, которую защищает суперобложка?
Суперобложку, предусмотрительно снимая её перед тем, как посмотреть книгу?
Зачем вообще появились суперобложки?
Почему такие книги обладают большей ценностью в глазах продавцов старых книг? 
И... ещё вот ещё. Это Олин вопрос, пожалуйста, ответте на него тоже. Почему в английском языке (и наверное, в других тоже) говорят match point / set point / game point, а в русском матч-болл, сет-болл, гейм-болл?

----------


## Оля

Да уже! Ответьте уже на наши с Лёвой вопросы!   ::   
Я лично не люблю книги в суперобложках (хотя иногда это красиво, но очень редко). Пользоваться такими книгами очень неудобно, суперобложка мнется и рвется, а если даже нет, она неудобно соскальзывает и путается под руками.   ::  
Со многих таких книг я просто снимала суперобложку и хранила и читала эти книги "так".

----------


## Leof

Перефразирую известного: "если книги издают в суперобложках. значит, это кому-то нужно?".
Я тоже снимаю их, а прочитав книгу - надеваю обратно. Спрашивается в задаче - кому это нужно?

----------


## Rtyom

Просто так книги дороже выходят.  ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Просто так книги дороже выходят.

 +1   ::    

> Почему в английском языке (и наверное, в других тоже) говорят match point / set point / game point, а в русском матч-болл, сет-болл, гейм-болл?

 Представляю другим ответить.   ::

----------


## on-don

> Почему в английском языке (и наверное, в других тоже) говорят match point / set point / game point, а в русском матч-_болл_, сет-_болл_, гейм-_болл_?

 [quote]Diskussion:Matchball
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklop

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Перефразирую известного: "если книги издают в суперобложках. значит, это кому-то нужно?".
> Я тоже снимаю их, а прочитав книгу - надеваю обратно. Спрашивается в задаче - кому это нужно?

 Да чего тут думать!   ::  
Изначально суперобложка была призвана лишь защищать переплет. Естественно, ее делали симпатичной, чтоб книга привлекала взгляд (согласитесь, ряды книг в одинаковых невзрачных обертках выглядели бы угнетающе), а ее наличие придавало книге вес: это была якобы такая книга, над которой стоило трястись.  
То, что люди стали трястись над суперобложкой не меньше, чем над книгой - побочный эффект. Впору выпускать суперобложки для суперобложек.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Перефразирую известного: "если книги издают в суперобложках. значит, это кому-то нужно?".
> Я тоже снимаю их, а прочитав книгу - надеваю обратно. Спрашивается в задаче - кому это нужно?   Да чего тут думать!   
> Изначально суперобложка была призвана лишь защищать переплет. Естественно, ее делали симпатичной, чтоб книга привлекала взгляд (согласитесь, ряды книг в одинаковых невзрачных обертках выглядели бы угнетающе), а ее наличие придавало книге вес: это была якобы такая книга, над которой стоило трястись.  
> То, что люди стали трястись над суперобложкой не меньше, чем над книгой - побочный эффект. Впору выпускать суперобложки для суперобложек.

 Спасибо! Ну наконец-то!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Как будет "минусовка" по-английски?

----------


## Ramil

> А при пятидневке пришёл, у тебя приятный вечер впереди. Нее, мне давай сорокачасовую пятидневку. Сейчас работаю 45 часов (из них 4-5 часов на обед), так это же так хорошо!

 Leof, вот мой рабочий день длится 8 часов, ещё 2 я трачу на дорогу туда и обратно. Дома перевожу ещё часа 4 (причём, переводы обычно - без выходных), сплю в сутки около 4 часов, редко бывает 5-6. Вот и получается, что работаю я по 12-13 часов в сутки, поэтому и хочется мне хотя бы день один просто поспать.

----------


## Leof

Сочувствую. Сам работал по 12 часов на ногах плюс 50 минут в каждый конец. 21 день в месяц. Периоды окодо Нового Года, 8 марта и LCD - вообще без выходных. 
Ну, если совсем уж честно, мы с сотрудниками когдато мечтали, чтобы в неделе было четыре рабочих и три выходных. Или в сутках пару дополнительных часиков на сон.

----------


## Rtyom

> Как будет "минусовка" по-английски?

 Instrumental?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Как будет "минусовка" по-английски?   Instrumental?

 Не знаю.   ::  Разве это не "инструментальная музыка" (которая изначально без вокала)?

----------


## Юрка

> ещё 2 я трачу на дорогу туда и обратно... Вот и получается, что работаю я по 12-13 часов в сутки, поэтому и хочется мне хотя бы день один просто поспать.

 Тебя могла бы спасти дистанционная работа (экономил бы 2 часа в день), но ты сам против своего счастья...  :P

----------


## Yazeed

Почему "беседки" так называются?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  ещё 2 я трачу на дорогу туда и обратно... Вот и получается, что работаю я по 12-13 часов в сутки, поэтому и хочется мне хотя бы день один просто поспать.   Тебя могла бы спасти дистанционная работа (экономил бы 2 часа в день), но ты сам против своего счастья...  :P

 Не скажешь, где найти такую работу?

----------


## Ramil

> Почему "беседки" так называются?

 Это же очевидно  ::  Потому что в них беседуют.

----------


## Юрка

Автомобиль может сбить пьяного, если он окажется на дороге вне зоны перехода, и ему за это ничего не будет.
А что имеет право сделать пьяный с автомобилем, если тот окажется на тротуаре?..

----------


## Юрка

> Почему "беседки" так называются?

 Потому что они специально строятся для *бесед*ы. Где-нибудь в саду, в парке...  

> Не скажешь, где найти такую работу?

 Надо свою компанию переводить на такой режим. У нас некоторые работают так. Например начальник. Часто сидит дома и работает. Размещает заказы, отвечает мне на письма.

----------


## Оля

> А что имеет право сделать пьяный с автомобилем, если тот окажется на тротуаре?..

 Набить ему морду.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Набить морду автомобилю — это решение всех проблем.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

Кто придумал безглазые смайлики?)

----------


## Ramil

> Кто придумал безглазые смайлики?)

 Человеческая лень о_О
)

----------


## Leof

Вот я подумал:
Смайлики в большинстве случаев различаются ротами.
Получается, что выражение лица собеседника мы в первую очередь расцениваем, глядя на его рот. Рот - зеркало души?

----------


## Юрка

> Вот я подумал:
> Смайлики в большинстве случаев различаются ротами.
> Получается, что выражение лица собеседника мы в первую очередь расцениваем, глядя на его рот. Рот - зеркало души?

 Просто раньше все кусались. Вот и сохранилась привычка смотреть в первую очередь на рот. А не скалится ли кто перед прыжком?..  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот я подумал:
> Смайлики в большинстве случаев различаются ртами.
> Получается, что выражение лица собеседника мы в первую очередь расцениваем, глядя на его рот. Рот - зеркало души?

 В "азиатских" смайликах упор делается на глазки.  ::

----------


## Leof

интересно! Может у азиатов больше развита мимика глаз...

----------


## kingcrux

Some weird and funny questions in this thread. 
Ha ha.

----------


## Leof

Do you have any such question?  ::

----------


## Leof

Уже третий раз подмечаю такую закономерность. В течении недели Интернет начинает тормозить и вязнуть на всякой ерунде. Вдруг раздаётся звонок от моего провайлера, в котором мне мило предлагают перейти на более скоростной тариф. В этот раз у меня подозрение, что они прямо по списку замедляют интернет у пользователей, а потом звонят им с таким предложением. У человека подсознательно возникает желание убыстрить Интернет, а тут как раз звонят с таким вот предложением. *
Можно ли где-нибудь проверить, какая у меня реальная скорость поступления информации? Или сразу им звонить и жаловаться на сбой в работе?*

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Можно ли где-нибудь проверить, какая у меня реальная скорость поступления информации? Или сразу им звонить и жаловаться на сбой в работе?*

 Тестирование скорости соединения (меня пока не подводило): http://www.hot.ee/vp/speed2.htm

----------


## Leof

*gRomoZeka*, спасибо тебе большое-пребольшое!

----------


## gRomoZeka

На здоровье!   ::

----------


## DDT

196 pages......oh crickies! Heres a silly question why has this thread lasted so long?

----------


## Leof

because everyone has something to ask!

----------


## Ramil

And... it lasts still  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Уже третий раз подмечаю такую закономерность. В течении недели Интернет начинает тормозить и вязнуть на всякой ерунде. Вдруг раздаётся звонок от моего провайлера, в котором мне мило предлагают перейти на более скоростной тариф. В этот раз у меня подозрение, что они прямо по списку замедляют интернет у пользователей, а потом звонят им с таким предложением. У человека подсознательно возникает желание убыстрить Интернет, а тут как раз звонят с таким вот предложением.

   ::  
You're right, that's too much of a coincidence to be believable....   ::   Bandits and cons!   ::   ::   ::   
Here's a question from me:
is there anyone here who hates that kind of phone spam as much as I?   ::   They ring you, start rattling on about whatever product they're selling, and don't even bother to ask whether they're disturbing you!!   ::  Anyone got any good tricks for getting back at them?   ::     Oh, and a small Q for Лёва: "Good people please correct my mistakes".... does that mean that us bad people can't?   ::    ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  Уже третий раз подмечаю такую закономерность. В течении недели Интернет начинает тормозить и вязнуть на всякой ерунде. Вдруг раздаётся звонок от моего провайлера, в котором мне мило предлагают перейти на более скоростной тариф. В этот раз у меня подозрение, что они прямо по списку замедляют интернет у пользователей, а потом звонят им с таким предложением. У человека подсознательно возникает желание убыстрить Интернет, а тут как раз звонят с таким вот предложением.     
> You're right, that's too much of a coincidence to be believable....    Bandits and cons!      
> Here's a question from me:
> is there anyone here who hates that kind of phone spam as much as I?    They ring you, start rattling on about whatever product they're selling, and don't even bother to ask whether they're disturbing you!!   Anyone got any good tricks for getting back at them?      Oh, and a small Q for Лёва: "Good people please correct my mistakes".... does that mean that us bad people can't?

 Oh, I turn off my phone (or at least make it silent) and don't have any problems with that. I use my stationary home phone only to make outgoing calls.  
If anybody really wants to call me - they call to my cellular phone (I always see who is calling and don't pick up the call if a number is unrecognized).  
Moreover, my cellular phone is available from 9 a.m. till 6 p.m. on week-days. I decide when I want to speak to anyone. If somebody really wants to reach me he/she must send an e-mail or SMS before.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> .... does that mean that us bad people can't?

    

> Oh, I turn off my phone...

 Просто интересно, у тебя еще 7-значный номер, или уже 11-значный? У меня пока старый (7-зн), и меня очень редко беспокоят предложением принять участие в опросе. Вещей никогда не предлагали купить =), лет 10 назад приглашали на какую-то лотерею. =)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BabaYaga   .... does that mean that us bad people can't?               Originally Posted by Ramil  Oh, I turn off my phone...   Просто интересно, у тебя еще 7-значный номер, или уже 11-значный? У меня пока старый (7-зн), и меня очень редко беспокоят предложением принять участие в опросе. Вещей никогда не предлагали купить =), лет 10 назад приглашали на какую-то лотерею. =)

 код 495 (если ты про это).
Звонят или не звонят - просто не знаю, телефон выключен, говорю же.
С этим делением теперь иногда гадать приходится что набирать 495 или 499. А ещё, кстати, многие номера первую цифру (7-значного) номера поменяли. Скажем, было 243-хх-хх, теперь 943-хх-хх, и т. д.
Очень часто нарываюсь на механическую женщину, которая говорит, что номер набран неверно.  
А мобильный номер не менял с 1999 года.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Очень часто нарываюсь на механическую женщину, ...

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Очень часто нарываюсь на механическую женщину, ...

 Так вот она какая!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я теперь буду бояться телефоном пользоваться!   ::   
А каких женщин оставляют на обычном автоответчике?   ::

----------


## Leof

Yagaaa! So great to see you!
About good people - http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=15191
We (the Russians) have such an idiom: Люди добрые! - the usual beginning fo rbeggars' speech. 
If there are any people as bad as Yaga, please leave any doubts and do not hesitate to talk with me, because I like people of your sort the worst! 
When I am disturbed by such an ignorant and бесцеремонными people I try to be polite. The last call but was extraordinary. Eight in the morning at friday - some Internet stuff. I told to the girl, that it was truly stupid to call at that early time and that I already have the Internet. Keeping the rules of such calls she asked my Internet provider? but she never got the answer. 
Once I was called in my birthday and this very mechanical bitch (with a voice of the famous USSR TV woman which anonsed the news) asked the neverending questions. When she had been told that she is unwanted and I am on my birthday she didn't stop, so I just droped the phone, but her stupid and boring insisting foolish annoing stupidity was just cruel!   ::   
My advice is as cruel! I know, it is their job, but nobody allowed them to break my private space (air, my day, my mind and so on). Just shut them up with a rudeness and say how annoing they actually are, tell them that you didn't permit them to call to you and aspecially never gave them your home phone number so they just have to right to disturb your existance. Then just break them the mood. If you will hurt them, they will be lost for their job at least for one or two other calls. So you will safe some people's time. Just make their job unresistable and nervous and they will disappeare as a tribe! Damn bastards spam poo!  ::

----------


## Yazeed

Если насильник и насильница случайно насилуют друг друга, считается ли это изнасилованием? Возможно ли "взаимное изнасилование"?

----------


## Leof

Нет. Мне кажется, что нет. Это просто секс с элементами насилия.
Но такое просто не возможно. Мне сразу же пришла в голову асоциация. В детсве я задавался вопросом: мугут ли две ооочень голодных собаки сожрать одна другую (как самвол в алхимии - каждая начинает с хвоста другой). Или как много одна сможет отъесть от себя самой. Без всякого намёка на кровожадность - просто с точки зрения физики и биологии. Я собак вобще очень всегда люблю. 
Хм. Насильник и насильница? Это битва Пересвета с Челубеем - оба одновременно пронзили друг друга копъём. В данном случае каждый пострадавший является одновременно и преступником. их вины и ущерб взаимоисключают друг-друга.

----------


## Ramil

Насилие, это когда как минимум один из них не согласен вступать в интимные отношения.
В этом же случае - оба, вроде как, согласны.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну это как бы взаимное погашение получается. Минус на минус, типа, плюс.  ::

----------


## Оля

Слушайте, у меня вопрос. За что посадили Рябинина Платона Сергеевича?   ::   
Это история из фильма "Вокзал для двоих". Вот что герой Басилашвили рассказывает героине Гурченко: _Мы с женой возвращались с Шереметьевского аэродрома. За рулем сидела жена. На самом подъезде к Москве (а было темно как-то так...) дорогу перебегает какой-то человек. Она затормозила, но... Экспертиза показала, что он был трезвый._ 
Я совершено ничего не понимаю в правилах дорожного движения. Может мне кто-нибудь объяснить, где тут состав преступления? Насколько я понимаю из рассказа, ни светофора, ни зебры там не было. Человек, хоть и трезвый, практически сам бросился под машину. Водитель тоже был трезвый. Так в чем же дело?

----------


## Ramil

> Слушайте, у меня вопрос. За что посадили Рябинина Платона Сергеевича?    
> Это история из фильма "Вокзал для двоих". Вот что герой Басилашвили рассказывает героине Гурченко: _Мы с женой возвращались с Шереметьевского аэродрома. За рулем сидела жена. На самом подъезде к Москве (а было темно как-то так...) дорогу перебегает какой-то человек. Она затормозила, но... Экспертиза показала, что он был трезвый._ 
> Я совершено ничего не понимаю в правилах дорожного движения. Может мне кто-нибудь объяснить, где тут состав преступления? Насколько я понимаю из рассказа, ни светофора, ни зебры там не было. Человек, хоть и трезвый, практически сам бросился под машину. Водитель тоже был трезвый. Так в чем же дело?

 Может он по "зебре" перебегал, т. е. в положенном месте. Даже если нет, и экспертиза установила, что автомобиль двигался с превышением скорости (а это практически всегда так), то водителя привлекут к ответственности.

----------


## Юрка

> Уже третий раз подмечаю такую закономерность. В течении недели Интернет начинает тормозить и вязнуть на всякой ерунде. Вдруг раздаётся звонок от моего провайлера, в котором мне мило предлагают перейти на более скоростной тариф.

 Аналогичный случай: пару лет назад в нашем подъезде разгромили лифт. Через пару дней в почтовых ящиках появились листовки с рекламой средств охраны и видеонаблюдения. Через два дня реклама повторилась. Жильцы подъезда собрались и чуть было не решили установить видеокамеры. Я отговорил, сказав, что от нас этого и добиваются. А сейчас у нас новый лифт антивандального исполнения за 1 500 000 руб.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Слушайте, у меня вопрос. За что посадили Рябинина Платона Сергеевича?    
> Это история из фильма "Вокзал для двоих". Вот что герой Басилашвили рассказывает героине Гурченко: _Мы с женой возвращались с Шереметьевского аэродрома. За рулем сидела жена. На самом подъезде к Москве (а было темно как-то так...) дорогу перебегает какой-то человек. Она затормозила, но... Экспертиза показала, что он был трезвый._ 
> Я совершено ничего не понимаю в правилах дорожного движения. Может мне кто-нибудь объяснить, где тут состав преступления? Насколько я понимаю из рассказа, ни светофора, ни зебры там не было. Человек, хоть и трезвый, практически сам бросился под машину. Водитель тоже был трезвый. Так в чем же дело?

 Насколько знаю, в Советские времена ПДД и соответствующие законы были весьма суровые, не то, что сейчас. Всякий водитель рассматривался как источник потенциальной угрозы для пешеходов. (Своего рода презумпция виновности: сел за руль -- отвечай в случае чего.)
Хотя конкретно рассматривать уголовное дело Платона Рябинина трудно, ввиду очень небольшого знакомого нам доказательного материала. Очень возможно, что в деле было еще много обстоятельств, о коих мы из фильма так и не узнали.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Насколько знаю, в Советские времена ПДД и соответствующие законы были весьма суровые, не то, что сейчас.

 А вот ещё случай: мой знакомый задел пешехода на тротуаре (машина была на дороге, а пешеход на краю тротуара). Экспертиза установила, что пешеход не трезв. Водителю ничего не было.

----------


## Оля

> Даже если нет, и экспертиза установила, что автомобиль двигался с превышением скорости (а это практически всегда так), то водителя привлекут к ответственности.

 А, понятно... Да, он там еще говорит, что жена у него "лихо водит".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А вот ещё случай: мой знакомый задел пешехода на тротуаре (машина была на дороге, а пешеход на краю тротуара). Экспертиза установила, что пешеход не трезв. Водителю ничего не было.

 Получается, можно заезжать на тротуар и давить пьяных. Вот развлекуха!  ::

----------


## Юрка

А почему в подписи допускаются вольности? То есть нечитаемость, закорючки, завитки, усечение фамилии, добавление инициалов и т. д. И сколько это будет продолжаться?!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> А почему в подписи допускаются вольности? То есть нечитаемость, закорючки, завитки, усечение фамилии, добавление инициалов и т. д. И сколько это будет продолжаться?!

 Росчерк не является подписью - тебе любой нотариус скажет.
Подпись - это написанные от руки полностью фамилия, имя и отчество (а уж потом эта закорючка).
Кстати, сама закорючка тоже какое-то умное название имеет, правда я его не помню.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Как долго может храниться вареное яйцо в холодильнике, не испортившись?

----------


## Ramil

> Как долго может храниться вареное яйцо в холодильнике, не испортившись?

 С пасхи не доела?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> С пасхи не доела?

 Не. Просто интересно.  ::

----------


## Cocos

> Как долго может храниться вареное яйцо в холодильнике, не испортившись?

 A вне холодильника уже определила сколько?   ::

----------


## Indra

У меня тоже исключительно актуальный по причине погоды вопрос) 
Дано: квадратная комната, в которой окно и дверь расположены напротив друг друга ближе к одной из стен. У другой стены сидеть очень душно. 
Как расположить вентилятор, чтобы он равномерно перемешивал воздух?

----------


## Rtyom

Думаю, что напротив окна в дальнем углу от двери.

----------


## Indra

*Rtyom*
тут такая хитрость: рабочие места расположены в том числе по углам. В дальнем от окна углу сижу как раз я. ^_^ то есть вентилятор должен стоять не впритык к углу (места нет его поставить) и при этом дуть не только на меня.

----------


## Rtyom

Если он крутящийся в разные стороны, то можно поставить на полпути к двери и окну, у стены.  ::

----------


## Indra

> Если он крутящийся в разные стороны, то можно поставить на полпути к двери и окну, у стены.

 крутящийся) видимо надо так, да

----------


## Rtyom

Скажешь, как прогресс? Будм мозговать, если что.   ::

----------


## Leof

The question I have asked since the first western I saw.  *WHY?* all the people have to cross the Dead valley (or some salt dessert) rigt in the middle of the day under the killing sun? I just can't understand why do they do that and do not go through the Dead valley by night (or in the hours when the sun is getting low - in the evening or morning time)? 
No wonder why they always die there!

----------


## Оля

Лёва, ну может, им очень срочно надо.   ::   
А у меня такой вопрос:
Почему ноутбуки без предустановленной ОС стоят ощутимо дешевле? Что, установить Windows на ноут действительно как-то особенно трудно? Есть какие-то подводные камни? Я почему спрашиваю - я бы купила без ОС, я на разные стационарные компьютеры в своей жизни раз двести устанавливала различые ОС, но просто вдруг я куплю пустой ноут, а потом столкнусь с какой-нибудь непредвиденной проблемой в установке...   ::

----------


## Юрка

И у меня вопросик. Как называется женский парфюм, который бьёт метра на 3-4?   :: 
Есть такой, иногда на улице встречаю...

----------


## Ramil

> Лёва, ну может, им очень срочно надо.    
> А у меня такой вопрос:
> Почему ноутбуки без предустановленной ОС стоят ощутимо дешевле? Что, установить Windows на ноут действительно как-то особенно трудно? Есть какие-то подводные камни? Я почему спрашиваю - я бы купила без ОС, я на разные стационарные компьютеры в своей жизни раз двести устанавливала различые ОС, но просто вдруг я куплю пустой ноут, а потом столкнусь с какой-нибудь непредвиденной проблемой в установке...

 Дешевле, потому что в стоимость не включена стоимость винды. 
Подводные камни есть. Ноутбук - вещь капризная, на все железки должны быть драйвера, которых может не оказаться в винде.
Диски, которые поставляются вместе с ноутбуком, на котором предустановлена винда содержат иногда не драйверы - а образ диска с той же виндой. Соответственно, по стоимости будет также, а без предустановленной винды - может и драйверов не быть. 
В принципе, ничего, конечно, невозможного нет, и винда на ноутбук ставится.

----------


## Юрка

Кто-нибудь знает, что мне нравилось есть (или пить) в детском саду? Помню, что что-то нравилось, но не помню что. А недавно проходил мимо машин, пахнуло бензинчиком и вдруг навеяло какие-то ассоциации с любимым детсадовским блюдом...

----------


## Оля

Хм... Юрка, может, кисель?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Хм... Юрка, может, кисель?

 Возможно... но не уверен...  ::  
Помню только, что творожную запеканку не любил, к ёжикам относился нейтрально. Хоть снова в детский сад иди...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А может, это был бензин?..  ::

----------


## Ramil

Ну что, кто откроет юбилейную, 200-ю страничку этого топика?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Помню только, что творожную запеканку не любил, к ёжикам относился нейтрально. Хоть снова в детский сад иди...

 Что такое ежики? 
Я помню только вермишель в молоке, вареную свеклу и манную кашу. А все вкусные воспоминания выветрились.  ::

----------


## Leof

Ёжики, это, друзья мои, пища богов (если сделаны дома). Это Тефтели из риса и мяса в оранжевом от томата соусе. Очень вкусная вещь!

----------


## Crocodile

> тут такая хитрость: рабочие места расположены в том числе по углам. В дальнем от окна углу сижу как раз я. ^_^ то есть вентилятор должен стоять не впритык к углу (места нет его поставить) и при этом дуть не только на меня.

 Я одно время практиковал направить вентилятор снизу на потолок.  ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Я помню только вермишель в молоке, вареную свеклу и манную кашу. А все вкусные воспоминания выветрились.

 А вот у меня молочная лапша выветрилась. Должно быть, подсознание заблокировало тяжёлые воспоминания.   ::

----------


## Leof

ТО, что дают в садах, яслях, и общяжных столовых - известное дело, что это. Бывают исключения, но они редки. Всё ужасное, приготовленное дома из хороших продуктов мамой становится съедобным или вовсе вкусным. Я молочную лапшу очень люблю.

----------


## Rtyom

Знаете, когда голодный — всё становится пищей богов. Необязательно при этом физически его ощущать. Наверно, поэтому люди чревоугодствуют. 
Помню, в детсаду заставляли есть какую-то кашеобразную дрянь, и когда все уже всё съели, я ещё в течение получаса ковырялся в тарелке, прежде чем мне разрешили выйти из-за стола.   ::

----------


## Ramil

А почему в домах с газовыми плитами тариф на электроэнергию больше, чем в домах с электрическими? С детства этого понять не мог.

----------


## Оля

> А почему в домах с газовыми плитами тариф на электроэнергию больше, чем в домах с электрическими? С детства этого понять не мог.

 А по-моему, тут скорее наоборот. Не в этих домах тариф на электричество больше, а в _тех меньше_. Потому что там людям надо использовать электричество для приготовления пищи, а есть надо часто... В некоторых семьях может почти круглосуточно работать плита - так никаких денег не хватит.

----------


## Yazeed

Я буду в Москве в течение 24 часов. Как мне с этим смириться?

----------


## Leof

Ни мирись с этим! Борись с этим! Сразу же уезжай! :P
Если не сможешь - поступай так, как поступают все, кто не знает, для чего они находятся в совершенно чужих краях. Проведи эти 24 часа так, как будто ты находишься дома - например, шатаясь по торговому центру Ашан или сидя в отеле у телевизора с каналом новостей с твоей родины. А ещё лучше - посмотри в отеле несколько любимых фильмов. Также советую сходить в ночной клуб - там точно такая же клубная музыка, атмосфера, девочки и всё такое. В самом крайнем случае посети макдональдс - это тоже очень своеобразно в Москве (имена сотрудников на бэйджиках вписаны русскими буквами!). 
Вобщем, постарайся убить время и провести его так, чтобы не почувствовать, что ты побывал в таком городе, как Москва.

----------


## Rtyom

Он неточно сказал. Он имел в виду, что скоро поедет в Москву. Оставаться он будет там и по прошествии суток.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Do you have pumpkin juice in USA/UK?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

Why is Yazeed so cool?

----------


## Leof

Because he is?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Why is Yazeed so cool?

 Cuz hes the man yo

----------


## Оля

Я уже задавала этот вопрос, но в такой теме, где его, наверное, никто не заметил.  ::  А мне вот правда очень интересно: 
Я вот не понимаю, почему переводы иностранных стихов на русский всегда сохраняют стихотворную форму и рифму, если она имется в оригинале, и часто даже размер, - и почему простой _подстрочник_ к русским стихам на каком-нибудь другом языке называется _стихотворным переводом_? И целые книжки так издают - с самыми настоящими подстрочниками (под видом _переводов_).

----------


## BappaBa

По-моему, всё просто - у нас много талантливых переводчиков.

----------


## net surfer

> По-моему, всё просто - у нас много талантливых переводчиков.

 Жаль что фильмы переводят какие-то бесталантные :)

----------


## Юрка

Кто за то, чтобы баскетболистки играли не в длинных дурацких трусах, а в юбках?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

В длинных дурацких юбках неудобно.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  По-моему, всё просто - у нас много талантливых переводчиков.   Жаль что фильмы переводят какие-то бесталанные

 Это да, худсоветов больше нет. =)
А какие были шедевры! 

```
- Граф, ваш счет! 
- Счет насчет ...
- Счет насчет счета.
- Граф, считает счета на своем счету! Примите это на свой счет! Мы еще сведем с вами счеты!
```

=)
А как "вкусно" были переведены книжки! "Приключения Тома Сойера", "Трое в лодке" etc.

----------


## Leof

> Кто за то, чтобы баскетболистки играли не в длинных дурацких трусах, а в юбках?

 Глупости какие! Я давно за то, чтобы спортсменки выступали вообще без одежды. Увлечение спортом вырастет в разы (среди мужчин во всяком случае). Ещё было бы здорово, если бы пивицы уровня фабрики также выступали без одежды - пение при этом можно и вовсе отменить. И наконец для качественного улучшения действия рекламы и совершенного избавления от неприятных эмоций и раздражения, связанных с её показом (и развешиванием), прошу рассмотреть принятие закона об участии в рекламе женщин миловидных и обнажённых. Тогда красота спасёт мир и... это... а! No war - make love! Я вижу в этом залог увеличения уровня рождаемости. Но, конечно есть опасность ранних беременностей. Что ж, предлагаю следующее - ввести оплату просмотра специальной рекламы с обнажённой натурой. Это снизит стоимость рекламы (плюс экономия на одежде для актрисс), что в итоге снизит цены на товары. 
Ах, да, спорт! Ну, думаю, большинство мужчин одобрит моё предложение. 
Дабы не быть обвинённым в однонаправленности взглядов, шовинизме и т.п., оставляю вопрос о раздевании спортсменов мужчин на рассмотрение женской аудитории.

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Do you have pumpkin juice in USA/UK?

 Pumpkin juice is super hard to find here in the USA, at least in my region.

----------


## Юрка

> Pumpkin juice is super hard to find here in the USA, at least in my region.

 А я сегодня утром пил Pumpkin juice. Вернее тыква+яблоко+апельсин.  ::

----------


## Юрка

А почему в рекламе Пепси девушка по пути к торговой точке прыгает с тряпки на тряпку, а идя обратно, идёт по горячему песку ровно, без прыжков?  ::

----------


## Leof

Сдрассте, она же охлаждается засчёт двух ледяных банок пепси. Кстати очень люблю эту рекламу!

----------


## Rtyom

Я уже успел её забыть.   ::

----------


## Оля

Товарищи, это чек Сбербанка:   
У меня вопрос - что означает " - 5.00 (Пять, 00)" после слов "978 Евро"?
А еще - то, что замыто, это ведь имя кассира, да?

----------


## net surfer

5 = пять евро
00 = ноль центов
978 = код валюты (евро)
да имя кассира

----------


## Оля

Спасибо.

----------


## Yazeed

Is it weird that the highlight of my trip to Moscow is my trip to Saint Petersburg?

----------


## Leof

Нет, ведь Питер очень симпатичный пригород Москвы.
Шутю*
Но, нет - вовсе не странно. *_шучу_

----------


## Rtyom

> Is it weird that the highlight of my trip to Moscow is my trip to Saint Petersburg?

 Лёва, почему ты такой уставший на аватаре?

----------


## Leof

Устал ждать, пока фотобукет перестанет глючить и загрузит нормального размера картинку!

----------


## Оля

У меня есть старый 15-дюймовый нерабочий ламповый(?) монитор Samsung. Куда его девать, если я больше не хочу, чтобы он занимал место в квартире? 
(У меня дополнительный вопрос: если я возьму отвертку и поковыряюсь в нем, со мной ничего страшного не случится? Да, и все-таки - куда девать его внутренности потом?)

----------


## Leof

Оль, а перед тем как выкинуть использованную батарейку, ты её тоже отвёрткой ковыряешь?  ::   
День его на помойку. 
Хотя, в чём-то я тебя понимаю. В детстве для нас с братом считалось большым счастьем заполучить сломанные часы и разобрать их на детальки. 
Расковыряй его. Там должно быть много разноцветных проволочек, из которых можно сплести человечков и ещё стержень от ручки оплести - круто же! 
Если серьёзно, это самый подлинный из всех глупых вопросов в топике!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оль, а перед тем как выкинуть использованную батарейку, ты её тоже отвёрткой ковыряешь?

 Нет. Мне неинтересно, как устроена батарейка.  :P    

> День его на помойку.

 А говорят же, что это неэкологично.
И потом, на помойку его оттащить, между прочим, мне одной практически невозможно. Он тяжелый, а до помойки метров 100. Да и вообще... как представлю эту картину...   ::   
Я, честно говоря, сначала думала его как-нибудь там самостоятельно починить.   ::  Ну чисто из спортивного интереса.   

> Если серьёзно, это самый подлинный из всех глупых вопросов в топике!

 Правда?   ::

----------


## Leof

Правда. 
А студия Артемия Лебедева в Москве или Питере? Он такие штуки собирает. Если у тебя ламповый монитор (может, ты так называешь монитор с трубкой) который ещё Эдиссон спаял, так его у тебя тогда за бесплатно самомывезут и ещё конфету дадут. 
Не думаю. что старый монитор вреднее старого телевизора. Вредные телевизоры все всегда спокойно на помойку выносили. 
Мой тебе совет - не лазь в него отвёрткой, это опасно: отвёртка может сорваться, и ты поранишь руку. Куда практичнее разбирать вещи на детали молотком. Можно из окна выпихнуть, токма смотри, чтоб соседи на тебя в милицию не заявили.

----------


## BappaBa

> (У меня дополнительный вопрос: если я возьму отвертку и поковыряюсь в нем, со мной ничего страшного не случится? Да, и все-таки - куда девать его внутренности потом?)

 С внутренней сторны трубки есть отверстие, куда подается несколько киловольт; прежде, чем браться руками, рекомендую "потрогать" всё отверткой с пластиковой ручкой. =)

----------


## Leof

ОЛЯ! ОЛЯ! *ВЫКЛЮЧИ СНАЧАЛА ЕГО ИЗ РОЗЕТКИ!* 
И не разбивай трубку. В ней ужасный вакум. Если разбить - он как чёрная дыра засосёт всё вокруг! 
К стати! Вселенная наполнена чёрными дырами. Почему за миллиарды лет они не засосали все звёзды галактик, в которых они находятся?

----------


## BappaBa

> И не разбивай трубку. В ней ужасный вакум.

 Значит так зовут этого гада, который мучает нас рекламой? =)

----------


## Оля

> ОЛЯ! ОЛЯ! *ВЫКЛЮЧИ СНАЧАЛА ЕГО ИЗ РОЗЕТКИ!*

 Спасибо, Лёва, за заботу.  ::  Он уж примерно месяц как выключен.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> К стати! Вселенная наполнена чёрными дырами. Почему за миллиарды лет они не засосали все звёзды галактик, в которых они находятся?

 Они не пелесосы же, они просто очень тяжелые. Просто вещество слишком далеко от них находится!

----------


## Leof

Да, ты прав, Вини.

----------


## BabaYaga

У меня тоже вопрос:    *KV, what the *$µ%# took you so long, man?!*  
Welcome back!   ::     
PS: Leof - looking great!   ::   (although a bit serious  :P   ::  )

----------


## Leof

TY BY

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> У меня тоже вопрос:    *KV, what the *$µ%# took you so long, man?!*  
> Welcome back!      
> PS: Leof - looking great!    (although a bit serious  :P   )

 I got lost in the shower a while back. But I am here now!   ::  
Thanks!

----------


## Rtyom

Вротмненоги! Девид Блейн наконец-то вернул Калинку!!!   ::   
I thought your wife tok the Internet away from you.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I have a stupid question: Why didn't anyone call the police when you noticed I was missing?!?  
Don't tell me... you didn't notice!   ::

----------


## net surfer

> I have a stupid question: Why didn't anyone call the police when you noticed I was missing?!?  
> Don't tell me... you didn't notice!  :lol:

 Damn! I thought I saved MR from you forever. How come you survived?!

----------


## Оля

Если бы мне пришло такое письмо, я бы удалила его, даже не читая. Но ко мне пристает человек, который его получил, и спрашивает, где, как и когда ему получить свои 485000 фунтов. ЧТО МНЕ ОТВЕТИТЬ??
Помогите объяснить, что это за письмо и почему про деньги можно забыть.
Я не могу сказать ничего, кроме того, что это машинный перевод и что, возможно, кто-то собирает данные типа адресов, телефонов и т.д. 
===  _ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!  
   Мы рады сообщить Вам о том, что вы выиграли сумму 485000,00 GBP от YAHOO! Google (YAHOO GOOGLE) Награды программист.  
YAHOO! собирает все адреса элект онной почты людей, которые ведут активную деятельно1ть в Интернете, среди миллионов, которые подписались на YAHOO и GOOGLE и лишь немногие из других электронной почты провайдерами. Шесть человек отбираются ежемесячно пользоваться данной акции, и вы один из выбранных лауреатов.  
Выплата премии и претензии 
Победители будут выплачены в соответствии с его / ее урегулиро ания центре. Yahoo премии Award должны быть заявлены не позднее чем ч5рез 15 дней с даты уведомления Draw. Любая премия не утверждал в течение этого периода будет аннулирован. 
Изложенных ниже Ваши идентификационные номера: 
Номер партии: AAA/11-11111 (*ну сами понимаете, тут другие цифры   )
Reference number: 1111111111 
PIN-код: 1111 
Вам, настоящим советы для того, чтобы вернуться к нам 
связаться с вашим сотрудником очистка DR АБЕ 
JOHN 
Кон акт: DR АБЕ JOHN 
Адрес электронной почты: xxx@hotmail.com
Телефон: +411111111111  
ПРЕТЕНЗИИ ТРЕБОВ НИЯ 
Полное наименование :................................................ .............. 
СТРАНА :................................................. ................. 
Домашний адрес :............................................... ....... 
Номер мобильного телефона :........................ ............................ 
Коттедж Количество :....................... .................................. 
ВОЗРАСТ :................................................. ............................. 
СЕКС :................................................ ............................... 
СЕМЕЙНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ :................................................ ....... 
ОККУПАЦИЯ :.... ................ .......................................  
С уважением, 
Г-жа. Кэрол Джонс 
В строке координатора по 
НАГРАДЫ YAHOO и GOOGLE программист, 
Тотали=D 0аторы Международная программа. 
************************************************** ************************************************** **************** 
ВНИМАНИЕ! Не говорить людям о вашей премии Award до тех пор, пока ваши деньги успешно переданы Вам избежать дисквалификации, которые могут возникнуть в результате двойного требования. 
=0 D   
Вы можете также получить аналогичные по электронной почте от людей, изображая для других организаций или Yahoo инк Это исключительно =D 0ля сбора Вашей персональной информации от Вас, и претендовать на своей победы. В случае, если вы получаете любом почтовом аналогичные уведомления о том, что письмо было отправлено вам, пожалуйста, удалите его из вашего почтового ящика и не давать дальнейшей переписки такому лицу или органу.  
YAHOO! КОМПАНИЯ не несет ответственности за любые потери, возникающие из фондов, упD0мянутых выше._ 
===

----------


## Cocos

А бывает, что ещё на сайт какой-нибудь заходишь, и тебе тут же сообщают что ты выиграл миллион долларов и должен все свои данные отправить через анкету!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ответь, что такого спама пруд пруди. За примерами его вредности далеко ходить не надо. Это же тырнет.

----------


## Оля

Ребята, вы просто не представляете степень тупости и приставания ко мне... 
Ладно, я вроде в интернете неплохую дискуссию про это нашла, может, поможет.

----------


## Leof

У меня вопрос.
Как пианистам и дирижёрам удаётся исполнять музыку самых разных направлений одинаково прочувствованно и эмоционально? Играет человек Баха - на лице меняются безобразные гримасы глубокого понимания прекрасного. И потом рраз - и какой-нибудь неприведигосподь Шостакович. И опять - жесты, гримасы. Но это же совершенно разная музыка.

----------


## strawberryfynch

Обоих -> Oh boy??

----------


## Оля

> на лице меняются безобразные гримасы глубокого понимания прекрасного

 Лёва, ты мой любимый писатель на этом форуме! Честно! 
Но вообще-то я не очень поняла твой вопрос. Ты имеешь в виду, как это люди, любящие/понимающие Баха, могут любить/понимать Шостаковича? Ну а что с того, что это совершенно разная музыка? Мне вот нравятся и Алан Рикман, и мой бывший учитель истории. И поверь мне, это совершенно разный тип мужчин.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Обоих -> Oh boy??

 No, oh boy => oboe => гобой 
Обоих => обои х = both h's    
Leof! Ты и вправду очень наблюдательный и очень писательный! С такими мир никогда не погибнет!  ::

----------


## Leof

Спасибо, ребята, я вас тоже!  ::

----------


## Оля

Почему Путин так молодо выглядит?

----------


## Rtyom

А разве он молодо выглядит?   ::

----------


## Оля

Конечно. Ты посмотри, как другие выглядят в его возрасте. Я ни за что бы не дала ему 55 лет.

----------


## Ramil

Что произойдёт с героем Виктора Сухорукова из Брата-2, после того, как он выйдет из американской тюрьмы? Его депортируют?
Т.е. он был неправ, когда кричал "Я буду здесь жить"?

----------


## Leof

> Конечно. Ты посмотри, как другие выглядят в его возрасте. Я ни за что бы не дала ему 55 лет.

 Вот-вот! А у меня возникает ещё даже глупее вопрос: почему он не болеет? То есть никогда у него нет ни насморка ничего - всегда в работе. И где он берёт время на то, чтобы прочесть все бумажки и как кого звать?! 
Напрашивается вывод. Путина опекает команда первокласных врачей. А каждое утро приходит седой профессор и говорит: "Ну-ка, Володенька, откгойте гоооотик. Вот и молодеец!" И суёт ему витаминку. 
Моя версия про Сухорукова. Он станет вождём индейского племени и таким образом останется в США.

----------


## Оля

> Напрашивается вывод. Путина опекает команда первокласных врачей.

 Да он отлично выглядел и до того, как стал президентом.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  Напрашивается вывод. Путина опекает команда первокласных врачей.   Да он отлично выглядел и до того, как стал президентом.

 Сам по себе крепкий человек. Ещё спортом занимается. Ангелы-хранители у него мощные ещё. =)

----------


## Leof

До того это было девять лет назад, а ещё он сотрудник КГБ и вообще разведчик и питался очень хорошо гэдээровской едой - они даже пьют не пьянея. В органах их всех очень хорошо лечили.

----------


## Rtyom

Что потеет сильнее: бритые подмышки или небритые?

----------


## Leof

> Что потеет сильнее: бритые подмышки или небритые?

 О господи! 
Сбрей волосы в одной и проверь. :P   
Шучу. Независимо. Пот выделяется в подмышечной области не потому, что подмышкам жарко.  
Тёма, вообще не советую тебе брить волосы где-либо на теле. Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора. Ощущение ужасное. Когда волосы взялись расти обратно, я ходил и чесался, как лишайный.

----------


## Оля

> Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора

 Лёва!!   ::  
У тебя... сердце.... в животе???   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Что потеет сильнее: бритые подмышки или небритые?   О господи! 
> Сбрей волосы в одной и проверь. :P   
> Шучу. Независимо. Пот выделяется в подмышечной области не потому, что подмышкам жарко.  
> Тёма, вообще не советую тебе брить волосы где-либо на теле. Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора. Ощущение ужасное. Когда волосы взялись расти обратно, я ходил и чесался, как лишайный.

 Спасибо... Буду знать. 
Надо было поставить вопрос следующим образом: что хуже пахнет /\
Воистину глупый вопрос! На себе проверить не берусь, потому что моему обоняню, по-моему, всё равно.  ::  
P.S. Кардиомониторы (слитно).

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Что потеет сильнее: бритые подмышки или небритые?   О господи! 
> Сбрей волосы в одной и проверь. :P   
> Шучу. Независимо. Пот выделяется в подмышечной области не потому, что подмышкам жарко.  
> Тёма, вообще не советую тебе брить волосы где-либо на теле. Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора. Ощущение ужасное. Когда волосы взялись расти обратно, я ходил и чесался, как лишайный.

 Лёва... 
а ты лицо тоже не бреешь?  
Пахнет не пот, пахнут бактерии, которые хорошо размножаются во влажной и тёплой среде. Сам по себе, пот не имеет запаха. Поэтому, соблюдая элементарные гигиенические правила, можно избавиться от запаха. ))) 
Волосы, тем не менее, задерживают тепло, выделяемое телом. И выглядит это всё не очень эстетично.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора   Лёва!!   
> У тебя... сердце.... в животе???

 нет, но эту хреновину нужно носить больше суток, она привязывается на груди и на поясе, а на живот и хрудь приклеивают большие липучки, а пластырём ещё приклеивают провода на кожу. Волосы так растут (как-то так), что трудно сказать, где кончается живот и начинается грудь. Ну, я не знаю.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Что потеет сильнее: бритые подмышки или небритые?   О господи! 
> Сбрей волосы в одной и проверь. :P   
> Шучу. Независимо. Пот выделяется в подмышечной области не потому, что подмышкам жарко.  
> Тёма, вообще не советую тебе брить волосы где-либо на теле. Мне пришлось однажды сбрить волосы на груди и животе для прикрепрения электродов кардио монитора. Ощущение ужасное. Когда волосы взялись расти обратно, я ходил и чесался, как лишайный.   Лёва... 
> а ты лицо тоже не бреешь?  
> Пахнет не пот, пахнут бактерии, которые хорошо размножаются во влажной и тёплой среде. Сам по себе, пот не имеет запаха. Поэтому, соблюдая элементарные гигиенические правила, можно избавиться от запаха. ))) 
> Волосы, тем не менее, задерживают тепло, выделяемое телом. И выглядит это всё не очень эстетично.

 Лицо я брею раз в пять-шесть месяцев. Во-первых - у меня раздражение от бритья. Во-вторых, когда на работе бриться заставляли, я брился каждый день, к чему привыкаешь. А вот когда бреешь живот, на который не ступала нога человека, то ощущение на коже жутко неприятное. 
Пот пахнет. Запах пота зависит даже от еды.

----------


## Rtyom

Как-то у меня тоже снимали кардиограмму... Потом от этих липучек ужасные прыщи пошли. Никакой гигиены с этими инструментами.  ::   
P.S. Волосы вообще-то растут по всему телу, так что сложно рахзобраться не только где живот и грудь, но и всё остальное.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Peoples, could sbdy pls help me with cyrillica for Vista? I've added Russian, changed Locale, it does show RU on the task bar, but... nothing!  ::

----------


## Leof

Редчайший случай - увидеть твой вопрос в этой теме. И я даже не могу дать тебе какой-либо совет!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Почему Путин так молодо выглядит?

 1) Спорт. Он начинает день с двух часов физкультуры. Плавает.
2) Не врёт, поэтому совесть не мучает.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Peoples, could sbdy pls help me with cyrillica for Vista? I've added Russian, changed Locale, it does show RU on the task bar, but... nothing!

 Перезагружалась после изменения в Локал? Что у тебя стоит в "Панель управления" -> "Язык и региональные стандарты" -> "Языки и клавиатуры"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Peoples, could sbdy pls help me with cyrillica for Vista? I've added Russian, changed Locale, it does show RU on the task bar, but... nothing!    Перезагружалась после изменения в Локал? Что у тебя стоит в "Панель управления" -> "Язык и региональные стандарты" -> "Языки и клавиатуры"?

 Да, я всё то же, что и в ХР, делала, и ничего не помогало.  На двух других форумах мне тоже советовали то, что я и сама знала. Нужного ответа не давали по причине того, что  как я понимаю, никто не сталкивался с IE-64 бита. В общем, разрулилось всё методом научного тыка.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> В_ общем

----------


## BappaBa

Кому-нибудь приходилось пользоваться штатной сигнализацией Ford Escape? 
Не могу понять, что дает повторное нажатие замка (см. рисунок)

----------


## Полуношник

> Не могу понять, что дает повторное нажатие замка (см. рисунок)

 Похоже, это для слабовидящих водителей. Вместо того, чтобы мигнуть поворотниками, машина бибикнет.

----------


## Leof

Я было придумал совершенно новое слово для французского языка. Слово - инкрокодиблё. Ну вот. А потом оказывается, что такое слово есть, и я его нашёл через гугл.  
А вопрос простой. Как можно перевести это слово на русский?
Некрокодибельно? Некрокодильно?

----------


## Lampada

Неужели в инете нет поэмы М. Исаковского "Сказка о правде"?

----------


## Юрка

Куда пойти лечить зубы, в клинику сети "Меди" или в клинику сети "Юнидент"?
Меди рядом с работой, а Юнидент рядом с домом. http://www.emedi.ru/dental/zanev.html http://www.clinic-unident.spb.ru/

----------


## Юрка

Фильм "Люди в чёрном".
Эпизод с задержанием мексиканцев-нелегалов и инопланетянина.
Заметили, что инопланетянин ругался русским матом?
Первые два слова были "ё.... череп".
Или это переводчики похулиганили или одно из двух.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Есть ещё третий вариант: послышалось.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Фильм "Люди в чёрном".
> Эпизод с задержанием мексиканцев-нелегалов и инопланетянина.
> Заметили, что инопланетянин ругался русским матом?
> Первые два слова были "ё.... череп".
> Или это переводчики похулиганили или одно из двух.

 Ну вообще-то что-то общее есть:  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnWkRbMLS1o 
Но наверное, просто совпадение.

----------


## Юрка

> Ну вообще-то что-то общее есть:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnWkRbMLS1o
> Но наверное, просто совпадение.

 Оля, спасибо! Я убедился, что не ошибся. Голимый мат. Тем более, что он там несёт не только эмоциональную, но и смысловую нагрузку, выражая недовольство чудища искусственной головой, под которой он маскировался.
В Википедии в статье к этому фильму написано: "В одном из переводов на русский, были даже «переведены» реплики на инопланетных языках, хотя в оригинале это и не должно было быть понятным."  
В этом фильме есть ещё одна странность. Мелкие инопланетные чудики. Кей знакомит с ними Джея, когда они квасили вино на кухне. Потом, когда они бегут с Земли, они пьяными голосами распевают марсельезу. В общем, явная пародия на французов.

----------


## Оля

Честно скажу, пыталась этот фильм посмотреть, но не осилила, бросила где-то через полчаса.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Is there a difference between New York and Brooklyn accent?

----------


## Leof

Пожалуйста, ответте на предыдущий вопрос:    

> Is there a difference between New York and Brooklyn accent?

 А теперь, пожалуйста, и на мой:
С месяц назад я заметил странную перемену в Гугле. Что не ищи, выбрасывается огромное количество ссылок на украинский интернет. В Киеве, Харькове... Что происходит-то такое? Свет на них чтоли клином сошёлся?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Is there a difference between New York and Brooklyn accent?

 Вот тут есть кое-что об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_dialect 
Предупреждаю: много букафф.

----------


## Ramil

> А теперь, пожалуйста, и на мой:
> С месяц назад я заметил странную перемену в Гугле. Что не ищи, выбрасывается огромное количество ссылок на украинский интернет. В Киеве, Харькове... Что происходит-то такое? Свет на них чтоли клином сошёлся?

 Может быть ты что-то украинское ищешь? 
Вообще Гугл шибко "умным" стал последнее (мне это не нравится).
Он по твоему  IP определяет твое местонахождение и корректирует результаты поиска по географии твоего пребывания.
Ты свой внеший IP посмотри. Может быть он украинский )))
Попробуй через CGI прокси (нероссийский) зайти на гугл (например вот ссылка: http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www. ... google.com) - и сравни.
Если результаты поиска отличаются - значит дело в IP, если нет - значит ты ищешь что-то украинское.

----------


## Rtyom

Лёва, много сала вредно для здоровья, не надо так усиленно искать.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот тут есть кое-что об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_dialect
> Предупреждаю: много букафф.

 Пасиба!  ::

----------


## Cocos

> С месяц назад я заметил странную перемену в Гугле. Что не ищи, выбрасывается огромное количество ссылок на украинский интернет. В Киеве, Харькове... Что происходит-то такое? Свет на них чтоли клином сошёлся?

 Просто в Украине хостинги дешевле!   ::

----------


## Leof

Это многое объясняет. Спасиб. за ответ! 
А у меня тем временем наконец-то созрел вопрос... космического масштаба. 
Музыканты борятся с продажей пиратских дисков. Допустим, что большинство людей станут покупать лицензионные диски, а большинство пиратов испугаются ставших к тому времени огромными штрафов. Допустим. Но даже же у пиратов уже проблемы. Человек покупает пиратскую болванку, и уже с неё делается неограниченное число домашних копий. Сейчас приходишь на Горбушку - там как на Черкизовском рынке: продавцы готовы за руку схватить, ты уже прошёл, а они в догонку ещё кричат, догоняют.  
Так вот мне интересно, как производители смогут бороться с домашним контрафактом?

----------


## Оля

> Так вот мне интересно, как производители смогут бороться с домашним контрафактом?

 А к кому-нибудь наугад домой придут - и устроят показательный процесс на всю Россию...   ::

----------


## Leof

По-моему, они так просто наугад притти не смеют.

----------


## BappaBa

> Так вот мне интересно, как производители смогут бороться с домашним контрафактом?

 Будут продавать рекордеры/резаки только по документам удостоверяющим личность, а потом спецы из лабораторий будут исследовать записанные болванки как пули (где, когда, в кого, и сколько раз "стрелял"). =)

----------


## Rtyom

Пусть сначала попробуют доказать, что это «домашний контрафакт»...   ::  Ей-богу, это всё какой-то бред, никому не нужный. Тут думать надо не о контрафакте, а о новых путях подачи материала.

----------


## Оля

> Тут думать надо не о контрафакте, а о новых путях подачи материала.

 О новых ценах надо думать. Вот, например, на Озоне сейчас можно купить много советской классики по 99 рублей за диск. Конечно, по такой цене я куплю (а по 400 - фиг), и не буду ничего "резать" дома. Потому что если и резать, надо еще и коробочку покупать, и какую-то обложку делать, или просто бумажку с названием фильма прилеплять, белую, некрасивую. Я лучше заплачу 100 рублей и получу фильм в красивой лицензионной упаковке. Вот, например, сделала на днях заказ на Озоне, всё самое любимое, Эльдар Рязанов + Шерлок Холмс, шесть фильмов и всего-то за 600 с чем-то рублей. И зачем мне тогда что-то контрафактно дома записывать? 
А еще многие записывают что-то дома, скачав из интернета, потому что это в магазинах не найти. Например, Гарри Поттера с английской дорожкой. Ну какого фига региональное издание в России выходило без оригинальной дорожки? Так что сами виноваты...

----------


## Leof

Хотел спросить. А с телевизера* программы записывать на диск и хранить, это можно?
И ещё допустим, я записал фильм на диск, а спустя несколько лет про это забыл и снова его записал на другой диск. Что же это я теперь подпадаю под статью за пиратство?  *телевизора

----------


## Rtyom

> О новых ценах надо думать. Вот, например, на «Озоне»...

  

> ...+ «Шерлок Холмс»...

  

> ...«Гарри Поттера»...

 Да какие там цены? Они ничего на самом деле не решают. Тут главная «цена» одна — забесплат! Потому что развитию Интернета прямо пропорционально развитие желания халявы. Сталкиваются два лагеря: те, кто хочет производить и получать деньги, и те, кто хочет потреблять и не отдавать деньги. Обе стороны по-своему правы. По сути то, что называется лицензионным — это тот же самый продукт в красивой обёртке; хотя ты берёшь продукт не из-за неё, а из-за собственно продукта. Деньги идут почему-то на «обёртку», ибо есть практически ничем не отличающаяся, более удобная, альтернатива. То есть встаёт вопрос «А у кого дешевле?» В идеале всегда выигрывает Интернет. Но если есть желание получать деньги за свою работу, необходимо развивать другие способы заработка, трансформировать старые. За последнюю пару лет у меня тем не менее проснулась «гражданская ответственность»... Скорее всего, пресытился пиратским суррогатом. Стал платить дань уважения тому, что я считаю заслуживает денег. Но всё подряд лицензионное приобретать — это, извините, навязываемое рабство. Я не буду платить за то, чем дышу. Однако выложить тенге-другое за действительный талант можно. Можно и нефиксированную цену. Есть такие вещи, за которые я бы не пожалел выложить очень много. Ради этого и следует придумывать новые пути продвижения продукции: направленные не на безликую серую толпу, а на каждого человека в отдельности. Мы всё-таки не в том обществе, когда сыграем на дудке на главной площади и нам за это накидают монеток.

----------


## Rtyom

> Хотел спросить. А с телевизера* программы записывать на диск и хранить, это можно?
> И ещё: допустим, я записал фильм на диск, а спустя несколько лет про это забыл и снова его записал на другой диск. Что же это я теперь подпадаю под статью за пиратство?  *телевизора

 Да уж, презумпция виновности в действии.  ::  Будут производить телевизоры с жёстким диском, с которого нельзя ничего переписать. Тогда такие телевизоры потеряют спрос, а если появятся перезаписывающиеся, то первые уйдут в небытие. Нет, не выгодно. Можешь писать, хоть опишись.  ::  
А вот если ты этот диск не распространяешь, то можно посчитать и за резеревную копию.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Да какие там цены? Они ничего на самом деле не решают.

 Я только что объяснила на конкретном примере, что решают. Что за 99 я куплю, а за 300-400 - не куплю. И да, я хочу иметь любимые фильмы в красивой обертке, и готова за нее заплатить определенное количество денег.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да какие там цены? Они ничего на самом деле не решают.   Я только что объяснила на конкретном примере, что решают. Что за 99 я куплю, а за 300-400 - не куплю. И да, я хочу иметь любимые фильмы в красивой обертке, и готова за нее заплатить определенное количество денег.

 Просто для тебя конечная цена заключается в обёртке (прагматичности), а для меня нет.

----------


## Оля

> Просто для тебя конечная цена заключается в обёртке (прагматичности), а для меня нет.

 Не очень поняла, что ты хотел сказать этой фразой. 
Для меня дело не только в обертке. Я повторяю, я хочу иметь "в обертке" только любимые фильмы. Помимо собственно коробки с постером, это еще и гарантированное качество картинки и диска вообще (при домашней записи могут случаться сбои, не всегда можно качественно записать DVD-диск). Мне как-то кажется, что скачивать из интернета, потом записывать в кустарных условиях, потом писать фломастером на диске название фильма, запихивать его в черную безликую коробку и прилеплять к ней бумажку с написанным от руки названием - это какое-то прямо неуважение к любимому фильму.
А просто так что-то покупать, чтобы посмотреть - я никогда не буду. 
Что такое "прагматичность" в твоей фразе, я не понимаю.

----------


## Rtyom

Сегодня, если захотеть, можно спокойно записать самому в любом приемлемом качестве. Другой вопрос откуда руки растут у записывающего по этому вопросу.  ::  Не могу согласиться насчёт «неуважения», так как по большому счёту не вижу разницы, как записан/оформлен фильм. Судят далеко не по обложке ведь. Она может быть нужна, например, для эстетического наслаждения. Именно то, что тебе хочется обёртку, я и назвал прагматичностью. 
P.S. «DVD-диск», по-моему, речевая избыточность. слово «диск» уже содержится во второй ди.

----------


## kotlomoy

> (при домашней записи могут случаться сбои, не всегда можно качественно записать DVD-диск).

 Имхо, не проблема. Не всегда, но как правило. А если сбой, то можно заново записать. А вот если купил диск и он не читается, заново не перепишешь...   

> А просто так что-то покупать, чтобы посмотреть - я никогда не буду.

 Аналогично. Просто посмотреть - это 99,9% всех фильмов

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  (при домашней записи могут случаться сбои, не всегда можно качественно записать DVD-диск).   Имхо, не проблема. Не всегда, но как правило.

 Ну у меня бывало несколько раз, что всё делаю, как надо, а в конце выдается сообщение - при записи произошла ошибка. И кривые руки тут ни при чем.   

> А если сбой, то можно заново записать.

 Ну вот и посчитай. 13 рублей диск (2 диска), да 15 рублей бокс, да печать обложки, да на самом диске как-то пометить надо, что за фильм... Мне проще заплатить 99, и не париться.
А если это двухслойный диск, так вообще разговаривать не о чем.   

> А вот если купил диск и он не читается, заново не перепишешь...

 Не перепишешь. А вернешь. Я возвращала, и у меня принимали назад, и еще извинялись.

----------


## kotlomoy

> Ну вот и посчитай. 13 рублей диск (2 диска), да 15 рублей бокс, да печать обложки, да на самом диске как-то пометить надо, что за фильм... Мне проще заплатить 99, и не париться.
> А если это двухслойный диск, так вообще разговаривать не о чем.

 Если лицензионный и в домашнюю коллекцию, то конечно можно, я и не спорю.
А если просто посмотреть один раз, то скачать и записать на RW-шку, труда не составит

----------


## Оля

Почему в США и Европе падают цены на жильё, если у них финансовый кризис? Я думала, кризис - это когда цены растут.

----------


## Leof

Нууу...
Банки повысили процентные ставки на кредиты.
Люди, купившие жильё в кредит, не осилили настолько высокие процйенты по взятым в кредит домам, и вынуждены были отдать их обратно банкам. В имуществе банков таким образом оказалось куча домов, купить которые никто не в состоянии. А раз нет покупателей, цены падают (от противного - когда много покупателей, то цены взлетают вверх). Цены падают, и у банков остаётся на руках куча обесцененных домов, которые у них никто не может купить - мёртвый капитал. Банки разоряются. Получается кризис.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Почему в США и Европе падают цены на жильё, если у них финансовый кризис? Я думала, кризис - это когда цены растут.

 Неправильно ты думала. Финансовые кризисы бывают самые разные. В общем случае, это ситуация, когда теряется доверие к каким-то финансовым институтам и (или) определённым категориям ценностей (таких как акции и т.д.). Конкретные симптомы бывают самые разные. Финансовому кризису часто сопутствует инфляция, но не всегда. Случается, что падают цены на ту или иную группу товаров - обычно это бывает либо тогда, когда докризисные цены были искуственно завышены, либо в том случае, если редко падает спрос на данную группу товаров (например, если люди кидаются вкладывать деньги во что-то другое, и, соответственно, у них не остаётся денег). 
Механику снижения цен на жильё в настоящий момент я не очень хорошо знаю, но одной из причин нынешнего банковского кризиса в США было то, что люди не выплачивали ипотеку. Можно предположить, что (a) большое количество жилья, по которому не были выплачены долги, перешло в руки банков, и они пытаются его продать, чтобы вернуть часть денег, (б) сами владельцы жилья пытаются его продать, чтобы расплатиться с долгами, или (в) поскольку новые ипотечные кредиты получить сейчас трудно, строительным компаниям приходится снижать цены, так как люди не готовы платить прежние цены. 
Это просто мои предполжения; может быть, кто-то, кто разбирается в этом лучше, меня поправит.

----------


## Оля

А хорошо бы там что-нибудь купить...   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

А там и не нужно. Если ты нашла бы работу в Европе (на 1500 евро в месяц, например, русским гидом), то могла бы продать однокомнатную квартиру в Москве, купить аккуратненький коттедж с участком в Болгарии или Греции, или даже в Чехии и жить-поживать и добра наживать.

----------


## Оля

> Если ты нашла бы работу в Европе (на 1500 евро в месяц, например, русским гидом), то могла бы продать однокомнатную квартиру в Москве, купить аккуратненький коттедж с участком в Болгарии или Греции, или даже в Чехии и жить-поживать и добра наживать.

 Насколько я поняла, когда узнавала про Италию - совершенно не обязательно устраиваться на работу. Однокомнатную квартиру в Москве можно "поменять" на пару-тройку двух-трехкоматных квартир на Сицилии или на юге Италии. Вообще, причем тут устройство на работу, когда человек приобретает недвижимость? 
Другое дело, что денег у меня меньше... И я хочу не юг, а север... Поэтому я хочу, чтоб там все еще больше подешевело.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

главное по каким документам будешь там жить. купить можно, но жить нельзя. хотя это все теория    ::

----------


## Оля

> главное по каким документам будешь там жить. купить можно, но жить нельзя. хотя это все теория

 Касательно Италии, опять же - покупка квартиры дает тебе вид на жительство (или как там это называется), и жить можно сколько хочешь (ну или сколько получится   ::  ).

----------


## Lt. Columbo

жаль, что в россии не так. вид на жительство получишь тока если владеешь недвижимостью   ::

----------


## Ramil

Это просто 3100-ое сообщение в этой ветке )))

----------


## Rtyom

Принимай поздравления и медаль за находчивость.   ::

----------


## Leof

> Это просто 3100-ое сообщение в этой ветке )))

 Рамиль, это сильно!  
А у меня проблема подстать разделыванию омара.
Мне подарили большую рамку с сотами, полными миода*!
Вопрос - как принято есть мёд из сот?     *мёда

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вопрос - как принято есть мёд из сот?

 Жевать их и обсасывать? Как медведь. ))))

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Вопрос - как принято есть мёд из сот?   Жевать их и обсасывать? Как медведь. ))))

 Ура! Круто!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Круто, что от сот такие ощущения, как будто ешь клей.  :P

----------


## strawberryfynch

I recently met a new Russian guy in town and he made a sign with his fingers before he left yesterday that was the equivalent to this: #
What does that mean? He started laughing afterwards and then walked away... I don't understand it at all. Thanks!

----------


## Ramil

> I recently met a new Russian guy in town and he made a sign with his fingers before he left yesterday that was the equivalent to this: #
> What does that mean? He started laughing afterwards and then walked away... I don't understand it at all. Thanks!

 Отгадай загадку: 
Где небо в клетку, а друзья - в полоску? 
This sign is called "Турма сидеть" (Сидеть в тюрьме)
and is usually associated with prisons, jails, etc. 
Like this:

----------


## Leof

Ramil meant the prison.

----------


## strawberryfynch

So... in a way it's like he's saying that he will see me in prison??   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> So... in a way it's like he's saying that he will see me in prison??

 There's no way to say what he was saying. It was weird, that's all.  ::   Showing the "grates" out of the blue has no sense whatsoever - no more sense than if he'd just say "prison" to the stranger on the street and walked away.

----------


## Ken Watts

> I recently met a new Russian guy in town and he made a sign with his fingers before he left yesterday that was the equivalent to this: #
> What does that mean? He started laughing afterwards and then walked away... I don't understand it at all. Thanks!

 Could this # sign be a tic-tac-toe game grid?  ::  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tic-tac-toe http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D1% ... 0%BA%D0%B8

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Could this # sign be a tic-tac-toe game grid?

 Yeah... still it doesn't mean anything.   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Originally Posted by strawberryfynch  So... in a way it's like he's saying that he will see me in prison??     There's no way to say what he was saying. It was weird, that's all.   Showing the "grates" out of the blue has no sense whatsoever - no more sense than if he'd just say "prison" to the stranger on the street and walked away.

 I'm not quite a stranger- we'd been talking a little off and on... but nothing involving prison...   ::  he's a straaange guy.

----------


## Rtyom

Does he have prison tattoos?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> I recently met a new Russian guy in town and he made a sign with his fingers before he left yesterday that was the equivalent to this: #
> What does that mean? He started laughing afterwards and then walked away... I don't understand it at all. Thanks!

 Скорее всего, пересекались только два пальца (указательных) из четырех, и это было не *#*, а *W* - знак сетевика (от www). Показал, типа, что увидимся в сети. =)

----------


## Leof

Здорово! Most likely he is working at Volks Wagen and is overjoyed by this fact. 
I like the BappaBa's version - it seems very possible.

----------


## Rtyom

Первый раз слышу о таком знаке. 'Тересно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Теория красивая, но по-моему трудно этот жест перепутать с #.  

> Первый раз слышу о таком знаке.

 +1

----------


## Leof

Я попробовал, неловкое W напоминает халтурное #

----------


## Жэнтос

1. Как узнать чем отличается глупый вопрос от умного?
2. 1-й был глупый?
3. а 2-й?
4. а 3-й?
...  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Теория красивая, но по-моему трудно этот жест перепутать с #.       Originally Posted by Rtyom  Первый раз слышу о таком знаке.   +1

 Не знаю, может это знак программиста на C# (C sharp)? 
Лично я решетку на пальцах трактую однозначно - турма сидеть.

----------


## Rtyom

> 1. Как узнать чем отличается глупый вопрос от умного?
> 2. 1-й был глупый?
> 3. а 2-й?
> 4. а 3-й?
> ...

 1. Глупый вопрос — любой вопрос, который беспокоит тебя в данную секунду.
2. Да.
3. Скорее, да.
4. Скорее, нет.

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Does he have prison tattoos?

   ::  He actually has one of a fairly fierce bear on his left bicep...  
BappaBa- That's an amusing thought. Hahahaha

----------


## Жэнтос

1. Зачем эта тема?
2. Зачем вообще задавать глупые вопросы?
З. Зачем ответы на глупые вопросы?
4. Все, кто задают глупые вопросы, ждут на них ответа?

----------


## Lampada

> 1. Зачем эта тема?
> 2. Зачем вообще задавать глупые вопросы?
> З. Зачем ответы на глупые вопросы?
> 4. Все, кто задают глупые вопросы, ждут на них ответа?

 Да, всё правильно:  этот форум тебе не подходит.  И это ничего:  есть множество других, лучших!

----------


## Жэнтос

> есть множество других, лучших!

 Огласите весь список, пожалуйста...

----------


## Ramil

Omnia transeunt et id quoque.

----------


## Leof

...etiam transeat :P

----------


## Rtyom

> 1. Зачем эта тема?
> 2. Зачем вообще задавать глупые вопросы?
> З. Зачем ответы на глупые вопросы?
> 4. Все, кто задают глупые вопросы, ждут на них ответа?

 1) Тема темы указана в первом сообщении. Если всё равно непонятно, можешь уточнить.
2) Об этом сказано в первом сообщении.
3) Всё вытекает из первых двух пунктов.
4) Конечно!

----------


## Оля

Что это за штука? Зачем она?
(Рабочие привезли сегодня на специальной машине и выгрузили с помощью крана. Тут одна, а чуть сзади еще три.)

----------


## Leof

А сможешь перевернуть и посмотреть, есть ли снизу паз для штыря. Если есть - значит будут ставить одну на другую либо класть. :P  
Это противовес для большого крана.

----------


## Оля

Лёёёваааа.
Ну какой колодец? Я же говорю, _при мне_ сегодня выгрузили. 
Мне очень нужно знать, что это такое, мне нужен серьезный ответ.
Между прочим, на этой штуке нарисована дата моего рождения (и на тех трёх тоже, только там чётче, а тут пятёрка на девятку похожа), а стоит она в паре метров от заколоченного дома, в котором я когда-то жила. Я сегодня туда приехала погулять и пофотать, а тут раз - привезли, разгрузили, у меня на глазах, да еще дата моего рождения.
Теперь понимаешь?   ::  
P.S.  

> Это противовес для большого крана.

 Аааа... Понятно, значит, сносить будут...

----------


## Leof

Это...подарок тебе ко дню рождения?
Оль, я честно пока не понимаю, в чём мистическое совпадение.
Расскажи.

----------


## Оля

> Это...подарок тебе ко дню рождения?
> Оль, я честно пока не понимаю, в чём мистическое совпадение.
> Расскажи.

 Лёв, ты просто представь, что это дом, где _ты_ жил, и что там дата _твоего_ рождения.   ::

----------


## Leof

Я там жил.
Дата моего рождения.  
Ааа... ну, это тебе памятник ставят? 
Оля! Пока ты не зазналась, дай автограф, а то потом не поверят, что мы вот так запросто с тобой общались!

----------


## Rtyom

Я памятник воздвиг себе нерукотворный.
К нему не зарастёт народная тропа...
И пофигу, что он топорный.
Не для того, чтобы смотреть, — а на века!  _Пушкино эго_

----------


## Жэнтос

I pretend to be a real programmer. In addition, I am going to be a cool hacker. Nevertheless, I do not understand any programming languages. Moreover, I do not understand even the English language. However, it is all right. I have only one question – which button needs to be pushed to become of me a cool hacker?
P/S Don't say "belly button"!   ::

----------


## Оля

Зачем нужна кнопка Fn, вот эта, на картинке:

----------


## Leof

> На ноутбуках эта клавиша включает дополнительную функциональность клавиш (например, буквенные будут печатать цифрами).

  и другие полезные ответы  http://soobcha.eu/hard/fh/15/16.php

----------


## Жэнтос

Почему нет раздела типа "На английском только" (по аналогии с "In Russian ONLY")?

----------


## E-learner

Because there is but it's called differently.

----------


## Ramil

> Почему нет раздела типа "На английском только" (по аналогии с "In Russian ONLY")?

 Потому что это форум для тех, кто изучает *русский* язык. Среди них есть не только англоговорящие.

----------


## kamka

Почему всегда, когда мне надо сделать что-то на занятия, мне вдруг таааааааак хочется спать?

----------


## Leof

Это защитная реакция мозга!  ::

----------


## kamka

вот, мне этот ответ очень нравится, потому что если это реакция мозга-мне просто нужно приспособиться! Ведь мозг лучше знает, что хорошие для моего организма. Завтра эту теорию предподавтелью представлю когда он спросит почему у менч нет домашней работы! Спасибо, Leof!  ::

----------


## Leof

> вот, мне этот ответ очень нравится, потому что если это реакция мозга, мне просто нужно приспособиться! Ведь мозг лучше знает, что хорошо для моего организма. Завтра эту теорию предподавтелю представлю(расскажу звучит лучше), когда он спросит, почему у меня нет домашней работы! Спасибо, Leof!

 А, всегда пожалуйста!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Девушка/женщина, устанавливающая «Линукс», это уникальное явление?

----------


## Ramil

> Девушка/женщина, устанавливающая «Линукс», это уникальное явление?

 Редкое, но не уникальное.

----------


## translationsnmru

Как большинство людей серфит интернет: с браузером, развёрнутым на всю ширину экрана (режим "maximize"), или с частично свёрнутым? У меня лично "Опера" занимает где-то три четверти экрана по ширине (и весь экран по высоте), так что слева остаётся поле в четверть экрана. Это при том, что у меня - обычный монитор пропорций 3x4. Я думаю, что с новомодными широкими мониторами разворачивать браузер во весь экран вообще будет неудобно.

----------


## Rtyom

Лично я разворачиваю... Всегда ведь можно скинуть на панель задач.

----------


## Leof

Я тоже разворачиваю, а по-другому не представляю, так как это мне совсем неудобно.

----------


## Оля

> Я тоже разворачиваю, а по-другому не представляю, так как это мне совсем неудобно.

 +1 
А у меня вопрос.
Я купила книжки с рук, два тома, но они ужасно прокуренные, просто невозможно держать в руках и читать. Как бы их "проветрить"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Leof  Я тоже разворачиваю, а по-другому не представляю, так как это мне совсем неудобно.   +1 
> А у меня вопрос.
> Я купила книжки с рук, два тома, но они ужасно прокуренные, просто невозможно держать в руках и читать. Как бы их "проветрить"?

 Подержать в полиэтиленовом мешке с питьевой содой?   Соду хорошо бы завернуть в папиросную бумагу.

----------


## Leof

Сейчас очень сыро. Но если ещё выдадутся солнечные деньки, поставь книжку к приоткрытому окну (но не на солнце) на сквозняке. Обложку раскрой так, чтобы книжка сама стояла на ней (как развёрнутая гармонь). Пусть так вот денёк постоит. Так обычно проветривают старые марки. 
У меня к стати та же проблема. Есть прокуренные многотомники. 
Мне вот в голову пришло: купи пачку дешёвого чаю, положи книжку в коробку, а сверху засыпь сухим чаем. Должно помочь.
Я же теперь вот что буду делать. У брата полно трубочного табаку. Обычно он пахнет черносливом. Тот. что пересушен, брату уже крепок. Надо им книжку пересыпать. Будет пахнуть черносливом.

----------


## Cocos

Возьми в библиотеке такие же книжки, а прокуренные отдай им.    ::

----------


## Leof

На библиотечных книжках стоят библиотечные штемпели. 
Вопрос от телезрителя из Москвы:
Если я шарманщик и играю на улице что-нибудь из Битлз, нарушаю лия авторское право Битлз?

----------


## BappaBa

> Вопрос от телезрителя из Москвы:
> Если я шарманщик и играю на улице что-нибудь из Битлз, нарушаю лия авторское право Битлз?

 Ты нарушаешь авторское право Майкла Джексона. =) В 1985-ом году он купил каталог из 263 песен Битлз за 53 ляма. И когда сегодня на своих концертах Маккартни исполняет "Yesterday", сочиненную им собственноручно в 1965-ом, он тоже платит авторские Джексону. Капитализьм...
Тут интересно то, что Майкл точно последовал советам Маккартни. =) В начале 80-х начинающий Джексон спросил у опытного Пола, как держаться на гребне волны успеха, и как не растратить, а вложить деньги. Пол сказал ему, что нужно нанять опытного управленца, к-рому можно доверять, обязательно снимать много клипов, и вложиться в авторское право какого-либо музыканта. Майкл тут же сменил менеджера, про его клипы мы все всё знаем, и выкупил авторство Битлз под носом у Маккартни. =)

----------


## Leof

Здорово.   
У меня ещё влпрос. 
Могу ли я начать предложение с цитаты, оправленной в кавычки. И если это неполная цитата, могу ли я написать в таком предложениии после кавычек многоточие и далее с маленькой буквы? 
Татататататататататататат  ата.* "...та-та-та." тататататата.* Татататата. 
вот, я выдели такое предложение.

----------


## Rtyom

Думаю, можно, если это будет уместно. Только начинать придётся с прописной, потому что передавая цитату ты формируешь своё предложение, в своём тексте. Ты хотел выделить одно или всё-таки два предложения?

----------


## Оля

> Возьми в библиотеке такие же книжки, а прокуренные отдай им.

 Ты считаешь, что сто рублей за двухтомник Оскара Уальда на английском языке в отличном состоянии - это много? И мне нужно не из библиотеки, а навсегда. 
Лёва, уже вторые сутки проветриваю, ничего не помогает. Теперь положила в чай, посмотрим...   ::

----------


## Cocos

> На библиотечных книжках стоят библиотечные штемпели.

 И что, это неразрешимая проблема?  :P     

> Ты считаешь, что сто рублей за двухтомник Оскара Уальда на английском языке в отличном состоянии - это много? И мне нужно не из библиотеки, а навсегда.

 Ничего себе отличное состояние.   ::   Интересно, а Оскар Уайльд курил?

----------


## Leof

1)курил, пил и портил мальчиков. 
2)Тёма, спасибо за прояснение. Я хотел выделить одно предложение.

----------


## Leof

При возникновении вселенная была бесконечно горяча и постепенно остывала, расширяясь. Теперь она всё ещё расширяется и остывает, значит температура абсолютного нуля становится всё ниже?

----------


## Ramil

> При возникновении вселенная была кон*е*чно горяча и постепенно остывала, расширяясь. Теперь она всё ещё расширяется и остывает, значит температура абсолютного нуля становится всё ниже?

 Ниже чего?
Абсолютный ноль - это полное прекращение движения молекул (именно кинетическая энергия молекул воспринимается человеком как теплота). 
Т.е. ноль - это когда молекула не двигается.  
Изначальная теплота большого взрыва очень велика, но конечна. Также конечна и полная энергия нашей вселенной. Именно поэтому при бесконечном её расширении её ждёт т. н. "Тепловая смерть". Образно выражаясь, она просто растворится в ничто... или вничто.

----------


## Leof

А перед расстворением, будет ли её температура заметно ниже минус 273,15С?

----------


## Ramil

> А перед расстворением, будет ли её температура заметно ниже минус 273,15С?

 Нет. 0 Кельвинов. Меньше не бывает (у шкалы Кельвина нет отрицательных чисел). Молекулы не могут иметь "отрицательную" скорость, если она двигается - значит скорость положительная.

----------


## Leof

Если температура вселенной так близка к абсолютному нулю и продолжает опускаться, значит, скоро всё станет таким холодным, что перестанет двигаться - заморозится? 
Спасибо за предыдущие два ответа!

----------


## Cocos

> Если температура вселенной так близка к абсолютному нулю и продолжает опускаться, значит, скоро всё станет таким холодным, что перестанет двигаться - заморозится? 
> Спасибо за предыдущие два ответа!

 Существует закон сохранения энергии, так что энергия не исчезнет в ничто.    ::    Некоторые ученые думают, что через некоторое время вселенная начнёт снова сжиматься.

----------


## Leof

Это... так вот ужу же выяснили, что она расширяется с ускорением.
И ещё: вот до большого взрыва (раз уж от чего-то нужно отталкиваться) вообще ничего не было, а потом ррряз и взялось ну ооочень большое количество энергии из ничего. То есть, мы все знаем, что из ничего ничего не получается и в ничто не превращается, но тут кто-то решил, как будто на один раз так моно, и создал всё из ничего.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Лёва, если ты узнаешь, как оно всё там было на самом деле, по крайней мере Нобелевка тебе обеспечена.

----------


## Leof

Блин, Рамиль! А для чего я по-твоему всё это спрашиваю?
Я думал, если вы мне ответите, так завтра я бы съездил за нобелевкой, а послезавтра мы бы уже отмечали! :P  
Нет, я серьёзно. Вот у физиков всё так привязано к законам. Раз Вселенная при расширении остужется, раз сейчас её температура почти минус 273 (если я не путаю), и раз до абсолютного нуля не так уж долго, напрашивается вывод - скоро конец.

----------


## Rtyom

А ты готовишься?

----------


## Leof

Нет, просто хотел узнать. Может не стоит затевать стирку и всё такое, скоро уже абсолютный ноль придёт и время и пространство кончатся.

----------


## Rtyom

Стирка — это зря. В холоде бельё не высохнет.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Куда делись точки в нике translationsnmru? 
С ними было красивее.

----------


## Ramil

> Блин, Рамиль! А для чего я по-твоему всё это спрашиваю?
> Я думал, если вы мне ответите, так завтра я бы съездил за нобелевкой, а послезавтра мы бы уже отмечали! :P  
> Нет, я серьёзно. Вот у физиков всё так привязано к законам. Раз Вселенная при расширении остужется, раз сейчас её температура почти минус 273 (если я не путаю), и раз до абсолютного нуля не так уж долго, напрашивается вывод - скоро конец.

 Скоро. Несколько десятков (или сотен) миллиардов лет.

----------


## Leof

Не может быть. За тринадцать (или сколько там) миллиардов она остыла почти до абсолютного нуля, и теперь ещё будут десятки миллиардов лет остывать? Не может быть!

----------


## translationsnmru

> Куда делись точки в нике translationsnmru? 
> С ними было красивее.

 Их убрали по моей просьбе. Дело в том, что пароль от того сайта у меня украли. Хостинг этот бесплатный, домен тоже, и они восстанавливать его особо не рвались. Дело ещё в том, что бесплатный сервис, на котором я в своё время создал этот сайт, был продан или передан друой компании, и я подозреваю, что где-то в процессе смены власти у них там и возникла security hole, что и позволило нехорошим людям стырить мой, и не только мой, пароль. Самое главное, я сначала ничего не заподозрил. Думал, что у них просто база данных с логинами/паролями накрылась при смене хозяина, и долго писал им жалобные письма. Это дело тянулось несколько месяцев, и в конце-концов они мне стали активно отвечать (до этого не очень-то и отвечали, или ответы не доходили). Правда, ответы были неутешительными. Всё больше просили заполнить форму на восстановление пароля, а потом мне говорили, что, мол, данные в форме я указал неверные или не полные. 
И тут я заметил, что на сайте кое-что изменилось. В частности, некоторые слова на главной странице были превращены в скрытые ссылки. Т.е. вор стал использовать мой сайт, чтобы раскручивать какие-то другие проекты. Я понял, что пароль не просто накрылся, а был украден, и снова стал им писать, приводить кучу аргументов и т.д. И в конце концов утратил всякую надежду вернуть себе этот аккаунт.  
В общем, сайт продолжал жить, вор менял контент, а у меня здесь - ник, прямо указывающий на этот сайт. Я решил, что лучше его изменить - мало ли, что там могут выложить. Написал Мастеру-админу, он и изменил мне ник так, как я просил. Старожилы все равно поймут, что я - это я, но на URL сайта уже не похоже.  
Самое смешное: через два дня после изменения ника мне вернули доступ к аккаунту. Буквально сегодня вечером. Несколько часов назад. Что это, заговор? (Я уже закачал назад свой старый сайт.)  
PS. Нет худа без добра. Я давно собирался переделать сайт и перенести его на платный хостинг (т.к. качество бесплатного сильно ухудшилось, они стали размещать на страницах рекламу, чего в начале не было). Собирался несколько лет, но всё откладывал и откладывал: мол, "don't mend what ain't broke". Работает себе и работает. И вот когда я решил, что старого сайта мне не вернуть, я наконец-то зарегистрировал два платных домена - один для русской версии сайта, другой для английской. Оплатил хостинг на год. Теперь потихоньку переделываю сайт, пишу новый контент, пересматриваю дизайн. Нужно будет ещё поднять его page rank как минимум до уровня старого сайта.

----------


## Rtyom

Редко встретишь такой обстоятельный ответ! Спасибо за пояснение. Надеюсь, что всё в конце концов разрешится, наладится и будет даже лучше в два раза!   ::

----------


## Оля

Какой процессор лучше:
Intel Celeron D 220 1.2 GHz
или
Intel Celeron M 420 1.6 GHz

----------


## translationsnmru

> Какой процессор лучше:
> Intel Celeron D 220 1.2 GHz
> или
> Intel Celeron M 420 1.6 GHz

 Второй, разумеется, мощнее, но используется в основном в ноутбуках (М = mobile), ну и в компактных моделях, где монитор и системный блок объединены в один юнит. Емнип, у него и сокет другой. а D - это для десктопов. Т.е. одна и та же материнская плата вряд ли может поддерживать оба этих камня.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Какой процессор лучше:
> Intel Celeron D 220 1.2 GHz
> или
> Intel Celeron M 420 1.6 GHz   Второй, разумеется, мощнее, но используется в основном в ноутбуках (М = mobile), ну и в компактных моделях, где монитор и системный блок объединены в один юнит. Емнип, у него и сокет другой. а D - это для десктопов.

 Хм... Просто на сайте одного интернет-магазина про тот, который с Intel Celeron D 220 1.2 GHz (и это именно ноутбук), написано, что у него двухъядерный процессор... Так-то я вижу, что по всем показателям второй мощнее, но меня смутило это "D", я подумала, может, это как-то указывает на "двухъядерность"? А "M", в таком случае... на _моно_ядерность?   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Хм... Просто на сайте одного интернет-магазина про тот, который с Intel Celeron D 220 1.2 GHz (и это именно ноутбук), написано, что у него двухъядерный процессор... Так-то я вижу, что по всем показателям второй мощнее, но меня смутило это "D", я подумала, может, это как-то указывает на "двухъядерность"? А "M", в таком случае... на _моно_ядерность?

 В серии Celeron D не был двухядерных процессоров вообще. Была серия Pentium D - вот те, действительно, были двухядерными. Врёт этот интернет магазин  :: . А что за ноут? Можно заглянуть на сайт производителя и посмотреть спецификации.

----------


## Оля

> В серии Celeron D не был двухядерных процессоров вообще. Была серия Pentium D - вот те, действительно, были двухядерными. Врёт этот интернет магазин . А что за ноут? Можно заглянуть на сайт производителя и посмотреть спецификации.

 Asus X50C: http://www.notebook812.ru/ASUS-X50C.htm 
На сайте производителя только картинки...   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Asus X50C: http://www.notebook812.ru/ASUS-X50C.htm 
> На сайте производителя только картинки...

 Вот здесь спецификация: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?model ... 3=582&l4=0 
Там сказано просто Celeron 220 (без D). Не вижу, чтобы где-то упоминалось о двухядерности. А обчно такие детали в описании отмечают. Так что русский сайт, скорее всего, врёт.  Может быть, взяли фразу и копипейстнули из описания другого ноута.

----------


## Оля

Ясно, спасибо... Вообще-то не копипейстнули, они там именно про этот ноутбук впаривают, что у него двухъядерный процессор.

----------


## Cocos

> Ясно, спасибо... Вообще-то не копипейстнули, они там именно про этот ноутбук впаривают, что у него двухъядерный процессор.

 Сейчас ещё могут впарить ноутбук, на который Windows XP не установишь, только Висту. Обычно их скромно продают с предустановленным DOS или Линуксом.

----------


## Оля

> Сейчас ещё могут впарить ноутбук, на который Windows XP не установишь, только Висту. Обычно их скромно продают с предустановленным DOS или Линуксом.

 Угу, это точно. 
А у меня еще один вопрос.
Я вот знаю, что чипсет SiS - это прям совсем плохо. А что скажете про такой вот: ATI Radeon™ Xpress 1100 ?

----------


## BappaBa

> Сейчас ещё могут впарить ноутбук, на который Windows XP не установишь, только Висту. Обычно их скромно продают с предустановленным DOS или Линуксом.

 Не дайте помереть дурой! Что может помешать установить ХР? Первый раз про это слышу.   ::

----------


## Cocos

> Originally Posted by Cocos  Не дайте помереть дурой! Что может помешать установить ХР? Первый раз про это слышу.

 Отсутствие драйверов под ХР! Вставляете диск с ХР, а комп заявляет: "Несовместимое программное обеспечение". Но это свойственно некоторым ноутбукам.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Cocos  Не дайте помереть дурой! Что может помешать установить ХР? Первый раз про это слышу.        Отсутствие драйверов под ХР! Вставляете диск с ХР, а комп заявляет: "Несовместимое программное обеспечение". Но это свойственно некоторым ноутбукам.

 Бред. Если железо соответствует архитектуре PC, он не может так заявить. Я хоть ДОС, хоть Windows 3.11 в теории на него могу поставить.
Вот несовместимость оборудования может возникнуть, если для XP нет драйверов, но они наверняка есть на сайте производителя.
Что-то как-то это с трудом мне представляется, чтобы такое было. Но даже если и есть - наверняка ограничение искуственное, следовательно, его можно обойти. Висту ещё года 2 нельзя будет называть нормальной операционной системой... а то и 3. Так что же теперь - удавиться?!

----------


## Оля

> Вот несовместимость оборудования может возникнуть, если для XP нет драйверов, но они наверняка есть на сайте производителя.

 На сайте производителя (и не одного) так прямо и пишут - данная модель несовместима с XP.
А что "несовместимость" искусственная - кто бы сомневался...

----------


## Cocos

Проблема заключается в том, что все драйвера от производителя ноута для чипсета и видео могут быть написаны для Висты, и их нельзя будет установить на ХР.  И найти нормальные драйвера для ХР можно будет только на сайте производителя железа, например, Intel, а не в коробке.

----------


## BappaBa

> Проблема заключается в том, что все драйвера от производителя ноута для чипсета и видео могут быть написаны для Висты, и их нельзя будет установить на ХР.  И найти нормальные драйвера для ХР можно будет только на сайте производителя железа, например, Intel, а не в коробке.

 С этим я сталкивался, и в магазине прямо сказали, что под ХР дрова можно найти только на сайте. Это проблема решаемая; я то думал, что есть какие-то более серьезные ограничения. =) С ХР в некоторых случаях слезть не получается, например, Банк-Клиент под Вистой просто не работает.

----------


## translationsnmru

> С этим я сталкивался, и в магазине прямо сказали, что под ХР дрова можно найти только на сайте. Это проблема решаемая; я то думал, что есть какие-то более серьезные ограничения. =)

 Решаемая - теоретически. А на практике бывают такие ситуации, когда на поиски драйверов уходит по нескольку дней. Для совсем новых ноутбучных чипсетов и  гаджетов драйвера для XP вообще нередко выкладываются позже, чем для Висты, да и найти их не всегда просто.
Тем более, что в ноутах (в отличие от десктопов) меньше стандартных деталей и больше "брендовых". Материнские платы часто конструируются под конкретную линейку ноутов для конкретного производителя. Тот же Асустек сам производит платы для своих ноутов. Про IBM вообще молчу, они не только сами платы производят, но и чипсеты. И драйвера, естественно,  сначала поставляются только для Висты, потому что производитель не планирует продавать эти ноуты с XP.

----------


## Ramil

Это конечно информация для экстремалов, но нередко драйвера отличаются друг от друга лишь номером версии и сопроводительной информацией.
Для примера - возьмите любой стиральный порошок - все пишут "Новая формула", тем не менее основной ингридиент (собственно, который удаляет пятна) не меняется с 50-х годов прошлого века. 
Особых революций в дизайне чипсетов не наблюдается, под новую железку (даже при отсутствии "официального" драйвера) можно подобрать другой дравер (за несколько часов и с некоторым количеством интимных моментов), который будет точно также прекрасно управлять данной железкой. 
Ну и, собственно, Гугл в помощь. Проблема эта достаточно универсальна, поэтому для основных типов железа уже наверняка найдены решения.
Мне кажется сейчас гораздо труднее найти драйвера под какое-нибудь доисторическое железо, типа SCSI сканнера или винта RLL )))

----------


## BappaBa

> Мне кажется сейчас гораздо труднее найти драйвера под какое-нибудь доисторическое железо, типа SCSI сканнера или винта RLL )))

 О, да, вот это проблема. Еще несколько лет назад пользовался фотиком: 
Это один из первых цифровиков, и подключался через SCSI-сканнер. Дрова только под Win95.   ::

----------


## kamka

Есть какая-то строна в Интернете с торрентами до русских фильмов?
Мне нужен один, но нигде не могу его в магазине найти. Я пробовала (испытывала?) скачать, но это тоже безуспешно.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Есть какая-то строна в Интернете с торрентами до русских фильмов?
> Мне нужен один, но нигде не могу его в магазине найти. Я пробовала (испытывала?) скачать, но это тоже безуспешно.

 Попробуй http://www.torrentz.com/ 
Он ищет сразу по нескольким сайтам с торрентами. Правда, названия нужно вводить латинским шрифтом, он кириллицу не понимает. Например, "nochnoy dozor" и т.д. Если сразу не получается найти, можно попробовать варианты ("nochnoj", "nochnoi" и т.д.)

----------


## BappaBa

Здесь http://www.torrents.ru можно искать на кириллице, но нужно регистрироваться. Есть почти ВСЁ. =) Если не тайна, то дай название фильма - если есть, то пришлю тебе торрент.

----------


## kamka

Большое спасибо вам обоим   ::  
Название фильма, конечно, не тайна, мне нужна "Аврора".   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Название фильма, конечно, не тайна, мне нужна "Аврора".

 Есть там такое кино:   
Год выпуска: 2006
Жанр: Драма
Продолжительность: 01:47:24
Режиссер: Оксана Байрак
В ролях: Дмитрий Харатьян, Эрик Робертс, Анастасия Зюркалова, Алла Масленникова 
Описание: Аврора – воспитанница детдома на окраине Припяти. Она обожает танцевать и мечтает стать балериной. Во время катастрофы на Чернобыльской атомной электростанции девочка получает огромную дозу облучения. Единственный шанс на выживание - дорогостоящая операция в США.
Аврору отправляют в Америку, где в больнице она встречает своего кумира, звезду советского, а затем американского балета, Ника Астахова, переживающего глубокий творческий кризис. Встреча с умирающим ребенком, которой грезит о балетной сцене, помогает артисту изменить свою жизнь… 
Доп. информация:
ИнтВестДистрибушн, Студия «Байрак»
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: XviD
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: 608x272 (2.24:1), 25 fps, XviD build 47 ~781 kbps avg, 0.19 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 2 ch, ~116.06 kbps avg

----------


## Zaya

> Есть какой-то (какой-нибудь) сайт (обычно так говорят, хотя «какая-нибудь страница» тоже можно) в Интернете с торрентами_русских фильмов?
> Мне нужен один, но нигде не могу его в магазинах найти (у тебя получается, что ты бегаешь по какому-то одному магазину и заглядываешь во все его уголки). Я *пробовала* («испытывала» не подходит — это из другой оперы) скачать, но_безуспешно (или «но это мне тоже не удалось»).

 Об «Авроре».  

> Оксана Байрак поведала, как один звонок чуть не сорвал съемку самой важной сцены в фильме «Аврора». <...> у кого-то из съемочной группы, несмотря на все предупреждения, вдруг зазвонил телефон. К счастью, девочка смогла совладать с собой — у нее лишь на секунду дрогнули веки.

 Это была сцена, которую нельзя было бы переснять.

----------


## kamka

Вот, мне именно этот фильм нужен!   ::  
Спасибо за исправление ошибок, Зая   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Почему когда сохраняешь файл, он начинает качаться до того, как ты указал в какое место его сохранять?

----------


## BappaBa

> Почему когда сохраняешь файл, он начинает качаться до того, как ты указал в какое место его сохранять?

 Это Винда такая умная, экономит твое время. А путь ее мало волнует, она все равно качает файл сначала в Temp, а потом кладет туда, куда ты указал. =)

----------


## Rtyom

А, всё легко и просто... СПС!   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

Here's a silly question: 
What is the most popular brand of beer in Russia? Don't ask why I'm asking... I just want to know... Thanks!!!

----------


## EugeneZ

> Here's a silly question: 
> What is the most popular brand of beer in Russia? Don't ask why I'm asking... I just want to know... Thanks!!!

 Well, that depends...
Homeless and poor people choose cheap ones like Жигулевское. Middle class prefer Балтика, Невское and many other brands, and if u are relatively wealthy u will probably choose Heineken, Guinness or any other expensive beer.
But overall i would've said its Балтика, since it's advertisement everywhere (in Moscow).

----------


## xRoosterx

Так, Жигулевское = Natural Ice 
Балтика, Невское = Budweiser, Miller 
Heineken, Guinness = same   ::

----------


## kamka

Вы не знаете где могу найти титры на русском, польском или англиском языке до русских фильмов?

----------


## Оля

> Вы не знаете, где можно (или "где *я* могу") найти титры на русском, польском или английском языке для русских фильмов?

 На польском вряд ли, а вот русских и английских в интернете полно.  http://www.subtitry.ru/ http://www.divxsubtitles.net/ http://subscene.com/

----------


## Орчун

За4ем все японцы и китайцы похож на друг другу?   ::  я не могу отличать кто является отцом,дядой,сыном лол какая разница   ::

----------


## Leof

На мой взгляд, китайцы и японцы не похожи.  
Товарищи граждане, пожалуйста, подскажите интернет ресурс по бесплатной юридической справке. Или скажите просто, где житель Москвы может получить бесплатную юридическую справку (может, есть какие-то муниципальные службы, которые консультируют жителей или волшебный телефон?). 
Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.

----------


## Оля

Лёва, вот http://forum.gdezakon.ru/

----------


## Leof

Спасибо, Оля!

----------


## Юрка

А Media Player Classic позволяет зациклить воспроизведение песенки? Если да, то как это сделать?..  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А Media Player Classic позволяет зациклить воспроизведение песенки? Если да, то как это сделать?..

 View-Options-Playback-Repeat forever

----------


## Юрка

> View-Options-Playback-Repeat forever

 Спасибо! Работает!  ::  AYO (Slow Slow) буду слушать.  ::

----------


## alexone

Мне возникла необходимость позвонить в Англию. Какой самый дешевый вариант? Skype? Или есть что-то еще?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Мне возникла необходимость позвонить в Англию. Какой самый дешевый вариант? Skype? Или есть что-то еще?

 По-моему, Skype является самым дешевым.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by alexone  Мне возникла необходимость позвонить в Англию. Какой самый дешевый вариант? Skype? Или есть что-то еще?   По-моему, Skype является самым дешевым.

 + пицот!!! =)

----------


## alexone

> + пицот!!! =)

 Вау, как эмоционально

----------


## Оля

Мужчины, подскажите, какие инструменты необходимы для установки замка в межкомнатную дверь?

----------


## BappaBa

> Мужчины, подскажите, какие инструменты необходимы для установки замка в межкомнатную дверь?

 Все зависит от замка, врезной или накладной. Обычно нужны: дрель со сверлами, отвертки, стамеска, молоток, карандаш, линейка. Если замок круглый, с замочной скважиной в ручке, может понадобиться кольцевая коронка для дрели.

----------


## Оля

Спасибо. 
А чем отличается дрель от перфоратора?   ::

----------


## Leof

В моём представлении дрель имеет меньшую мощность, предназначена для сверления (перфоратор в дрели - вещь вторичная). Тогда как перфоратор (в смысле перфоратор) мощнее, его, забыл как называется, лучше - туда-обратно которое. Это больше сверлящий отбойный молоток. А дрель - долбящее сверло.  
Для врезки замков понадобятся также режущие по дереву свёрла или перья.
Чтобы ты ничего не забыла, Олечка, вот тебе ещё к твоему списку веник и совок.

----------


## BappaBa

> Спасибо.
> А чем отличается дрель от перфоратора?

 Хороший перфоратор использует буры, а не сверла. Соответственно, там не патрон под сверла, а зажим для буров.

----------


## Оля

Почему Атлантику нельзя пересечь на корабле? Скажем, что делать людям, которые не переносят самолетов (ведь есть же такие)? Почему такая дискриминация?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Почему Атлантику нельзя пересечь на корабле? Скажем, что делать людям, которые не переносят самолетов (ведь есть же такие)? Почему такая дискриминация?

 А кто сказал, что нельзя? Можно. Долго просто. Другое дело, что пассажирского сообщения, может быть, нет (да и то, именно с США/Канадой) - но это их заморочки с безопасностью. Я вообще про это в первый раз слышу. Но грузовые-то суда ходят.

----------


## Оля

> А кто сказал, что нельзя? Можно. Долго просто. Другое дело, что пассажирского сообщения, может быть, нет (да и то, именно с США/Канадой) - но это их заморочки с безопасностью. Я вообще про это в первый раз слышу. Но грузовые-то суда ходят.

 Так я именно про пассажирское сообщение и говорю. Какое мне дело до грузовых судов? Естественно, они ходят, речь-то не о них... Я готова добираться долго, только бы не лететь. Я не переношу самолетов. Почему нет пассажирского морского сообщения, непонятно.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А кто сказал, что нельзя? Можно. Долго просто. Другое дело, что пассажирского сообщения, может быть, нет (да и то, именно с США/Канадой) - но это их заморочки с безопасностью. Я вообще про это в первый раз слышу. Но грузовые-то суда ходят.   Так я именно про пассажирское сообщение и говорю. Какое мне дело до грузовых судов? Естественно, они ходят, речь-то не о них... Я готова добираться долго, только бы не лететь. Я не переношу самолетов. Почему нет пассажирского морского сообщения, непонятно.

 А трансатлантические круизы?

----------


## Оля

> А трансатлантические круизы?

 Может, они и существуют, но информации о них я нашла ноль. К тем, которые нашла, полагается _перелет_ до Южной Америки _и только потом уже_ круиз вокруг Южной Америки.

----------


## Cocos

*Оля*, ну а как ты себе представляешь круиз из России в Америку? И сколько он будет стоить и длиться? А если корабль попадёт в шторм и пойдёт ко дну или будет захвачен пиратами? А морская болезнь?    ::

----------


## Оля

> *Оля*, ну а как ты себе представляешь круиз из России в Америку?

 Да не нужен мне никакой круиз! Мне нужен простой пассажирский рейс!   

> А если корабль попадёт в шторм и пойдёт ко дну или будет захвачен пиратами?

 А если самолет упадет в море?   

> А морская болезнь?

 Я с этим сталкивалась. Это лучше, чем лететь на самолете. 
Да ладно, ребята, я уже передумала. Что там делать, в этой Южной Америке. Там сплошные крокодилы, наверное...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

И пираньи.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Подожди Оль, существует грандиозный проект по постройке тоннеля под Беринговым проливом, соединяющем железнодорожной веткой Чукотку и Аляску. Тогда в Америку можно будет кататься на поезде. )))

----------


## Оля

> Подожди Оль, существует грандиозный проект по постройке тоннеля под Беринговым проливом, соединяющем железнодорожной веткой Чукотку и Аляску.

 Да, да, про этот тоннель я тоже не забываю.   :: 
Но вообще-то я думаю, что лучше мост.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Может, они и существуют, но информации о них я нашла ноль. К тем, которые нашла, полагается _перелет_ до Южной Америки _и только потом уже_ круиз вокруг Южной Америки.

 Я думаю, нормальные пассажирские морские рейсы в Америку вымерли из-за отсуствия спроса. Их убила авиация. Трансатлантические круизы, однако, ещё есть. Правда, не из России: http://www.cruisetransatlantic.com/cruises.html

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Подожди Оль, существует грандиозный проект по постройке тоннеля под Беринговым проливом, соединяющем железнодорожной веткой Чукотку и Аляску.   Да, да, про этот тоннель я тоже не забываю.  
> Но вообще-то я думаю, что лучше мост.

 Любую опору моста сомнёт льдом.

----------


## Nat_Nat

Оля, я тоже не летаю (а Америку посмотреть всё-таки хочется) и уже давно пытаюсь найти кораблик, который бы перевозил пассажиров из Англии в Америку. Так вот: были слухи, что есть один такой  ::  То ли он ходит в Южную Америку, то ли в Канаду. Сейчас не сезон для путешествий, поэтому я пока эту идею забросила, но возможно есть смысл поискать в инете информацию  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Зима будет или нет?   ::

----------


## Ramil

А мне нравится +11 в начале декабря.
Ещё бы посуше было и я готов променять все зимние забавы типа лыж и коньков на такую зиму.

----------


## BappaBa

Темно и скучно без снега. 
=)
Даже Путина на прямой линии спросили:
 - Когда выпадет снег?
- (смеется) Когда бог даст.

----------


## Rtyom

У нас уже с ноября. А морозы двадцатиградусные с первого декабря — аккурат по рапсисанию.  :: 
Я вот два дня уже простуженный сижу.   ::

----------


## Leof

Поскорей вставай поздоровевший!

----------


## kamka

> Зима будет или нет?

 надеюсь нет!!! Боже, я так зимы не люблю!

----------


## Leof

А моё любимоё времиё - зима! Пусть лучше снег выпадет, а то морозы придут, а трава и деревья не укрыты.

----------


## kamka

> А моё любимоё времиё - зима! Пусть лучше снег выпадет, а то морозы придут, а трава и деревья не укрыты.

 ну, пусть он выпадёт, только умоляю, не в Польши!!!   ::

----------


## Leof

только не в Польш*е* 
Ладно, в ЕС снег пусть будет только на Рождество (так должо быть). Весь снег давайте нам. Ладно - давайте мне! Ко мне во двор и в сад - здесь так будет хорошо!

----------


## kamka

> только не в Польш*е* 
> Ладно, в ЕС снег пусть будет только на Рождество (так должо быть). Весь снег давайте нам. Ладно - давайте мне! Ко мне во двор и в сад - здесь так будет хорошо!

 хорошо, на Рождество я снег выдержу. Если выпвдёт в другое время - я его тебе почтой вышлю.

----------


## translationsnmru

> только не в Польш*е* 
> Ладно, в ЕС снег пусть будет только на Рождество (так должо быть). Весь снег давайте нам. Ладно - давайте мне! Ко мне во двор и в сад - здесь так будет хорошо!

 Вот узнают таджики-дворники, по чьему пожеланию им снега подвалило, придут и побьют тебя лопатами!   ::

----------


## blacky

А мы на Сахалине уже чуть ли не молимся на снег. Так хочется снова встать на доску, пойти на местную гору. А тут два дня назад лупанул ливень и трындец - снега на улицах как не бывало. Да и на горе чуть подкосило. =(

----------


## Yazeed

Why is it добро ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ? )

----------


## blacky

*Пожаловать == приходить, появляться.*  _Например:_* Вы посмотрите кто к нам пожаловал!*  
Потому и *добро пожаловать*!

----------


## Yazeed

> *Пожаловать == приходить, появляться.*  _Например:_* Вы посмотрите кто к нам пожаловал!*  
> Потому и *добро пожаловать*!

 То есть, это не имеет никакого отношения к "жалобам" (или к глаголу "жаловаться")?

----------


## blacky

> То есть, это не имеет никакого отношения к "жалобам" (или к глаголу "жаловаться")?

 Да, не имеет. *Пожаловать* и *пожаловаться* - это два совершенно разных по смысловому значению глагола, хоть и похожих по написанию / звучанию. =)

----------


## Оля

Я думаю, что "пожаловать" - это сокращенно от "пожаловать (=одарить, осчастливить) своим присутствием". И конечно, "жаловать" и "жаловаться" - это однокоренные слова.

----------


## Юрка

Какой поисковой системой должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
Я раньше пользовался Рамблером, теперь Гуглом. Может, перейти на Яндекс? 
В догонку:
Каким моющим средством для посуды должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
Я раньше пользовался Фери (США), теперь Прилом (Германия). Может, перейти на что-то отечественное?

----------


## blacky

> Какой поисковой системой должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
> Я раньше пользовался Рамблером, теперь Гуглом. Может, перейти на Яндекс? 
> В догонку:
> Каким моющим средством для посуды должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
> Я раньше пользовался Фери (США), теперь Прилом (Германия). Может, перейти на что-то отечественное?

 Патриоты могут пользоваться Яндексом, к примеру. А те, кто выбирает средство поиска информации не по принадлежносте поисковой системы к той или иной стране, а по ее эффективности, могут обратить свой взор на гугл и нигму. =)

----------


## Юрка

> Патриоты могут пользоваться Яндексом, к примеру. А те, кто выбирает средство поиска информации не по принадлежносте поисковой системы к той или иной стране, а по ее эффективности, могут обратить свой взор на гугл и нигму. =)

 У нас все инженеры из helpdesk'а пользуются почему-то Яндексом. А они, между прочим, самые продвинутые в вопросах ПО (тут смайлик с поднятым вверх указательным пальцем).
Сделаю-ка я американской экономике гадость и перейду на Яндекс. :P Всё, день прожит не зря... Надеюсь, меня не забанят из-за того, что Гугл спонсирует этот форум?

----------


## BappaBa

> Какой поисковой системой должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
> Я раньше пользовался Рамблером, теперь Гуглом. Может, перейти на Яндекс?

 Не проще просто проверить какой поисковик выдает больше интересующих тебя ссылок?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Какой поисковой системой должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
> Я раньше пользовался Рамблером, теперь Гуглом. Может, перейти на Яндекс? 
> В догонку:
> Каким моющим средством для посуды должны пользоваться настоящие патриоты?
> Я раньше пользовался Фери (США), теперь Прилом (Германия). Может, перейти на что-то отечественное?

 Это смотря что искать и где искать.
В любом случае, если по всему миру - лучше гугл. 
У нас - яндекс и нигма (www.nigma.ru). Нигма, конечно, тырит ссылки у яндекса, но зато там очень удобная система фильтров.

----------


## Cocos

Я пользуюсь Рамблером. Старая привычка. Мою первую почту я завёл там. Всё что мне надо, он находит и поиск удобный. Яндекс хорош, но, бывало, некоторые сайты, особенно на бесплатных хостингах, из него выпадали из-за каких-то чисток.

----------


## Yazeed

Чому більшість українських співаків співають російською мовою?

----------


## BappaBa

> Чому більшість українських співаків співають російською мовою?

 Рынок, аудитория больше. Плюс, мова долгое время была сельским языком.

----------


## Юрка

Откуда пошла мода рисовать ёжиков с грибами? Кто автор мифа о том, что ежи едят грибы?

----------


## xRoosterx

> Откуда пошла мода рисовать ёжиков с грибами? Кто автор мифа о том, что ежи едят грибы?

 Знаю я петуха, которого ест грибы.    ::

----------


## Оля

Я обладаю некой суммой в рублях (в наличном виде). Что мне на нее купить - евро или доллары?
Или оставить в виде рублей? (ну это дополнительный глупый вопрос   ::  ).

----------


## Lampada

> Я обладаю некой суммой в рублях (в наличном виде). Что мне на нее купить - евро или доллары?
> Или оставить в виде рублей? (ну это дополнительный глупый вопрос   ).

 Точно не доллары.

----------


## Ramil

> Я обладаю некой суммой в рублях (в наличном виде). Что мне на нее купить - евро или доллары?
> Или оставить в виде рублей? (ну это дополнительный глупый вопрос   ).

 Если б знать ответ на этот "глупый" вопрос, можно хорошо обогатиться ))
Советуют 60% в Евро, 40% в долларах (хотя лично я думаю, что если есть возможность потерпеть, то до февраля-марта лучше остаться в рублях). Доллар сейчас завышен по отношению к рублю. И нефть уже занижена ниже плинтуса. Рано или поздно этот нижний пик будет пройден и пойдёт выравнивание (в срок от 3 до 12 месяцев в зависимости от того, какая моча каким политикам будет ударять в голову)   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...Советуют 60% в Евро, 40% в долларах (хотя лично я думаю, что если есть возможность потерпеть, то до февраля-марта лучше остаться в рублях). Доллар сейчас завышен по отношению к рублю. И нефть уже занижена ниже плинтуса. ...

 Кто-нибудь слушает Петера Шифа?  viewtopic.php?f=29&t=14308&start=30  Он только в Европе инвестирует своих клиентов и настаивает на покупке золота.

----------


## Оля

> Советуют 60% в Евро, 40% в долларах (хотя лично я думаю, что если есть возможность потерпеть, то до февраля-марта лучше остаться в рублях). Доллар сейчас завышен по отношению к рублю. И нефть уже занижена ниже плинтуса. Рано или поздно этот нижний пик будет пройден и пойдёт выравнивание (в срок от 3 до 12 месяцев в зависимости от того, какая моча каким политикам будет ударять в голову)

 Возможность потерпеть есть. В принципе, я и не думала ничего покупать, но просто сумма довольно немаленькая, а я тут случайно зашла в ru_politics, и там все пишут, что уже в январе евро будет за 50 р., и что вообще вот-вот будет дефолт, что Ельцин тоже обещал, что Медведев врет и проч., и проч.
Я, конечно, понимаю, что это по большей части истеричные настроения, к тому же людей, ненавидящих правительство, но все же... Не хотелось бы пролететь.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Не хотелось бы пролететь.

 Я когда-то держал в рублях. Потом они обесценились из-за инфляции во время перестройки. Это пролёт №1. Продолжал держать в рублях. Случился дефолт. Доллар подскочил в разы. Это пролёт №2. Я начал скупать доллары. А они через несколько лет стали падать. Это пролёт №3. Теперь держу в рублях. Думаю, что в какие бы бумажки массы ни вложились, умные дяди по-любому повернут это в свою пользу. Падлы.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я обладаю некой суммой в рублях (в наличном виде). Что мне на нее купить - евро или доллары?
> Или оставить в виде рублей? (ну это дополнительный глупый вопрос   ).

 50% в евро, 50% в руб., имхо.

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Юрка] 

> Не хотелось бы пролететь.

 Я когда-то держал в рублях. Потом они обесценились из-за инфляции во время перестройки. Это пролёт №1. Продолжал держать в рублях. Случился дефолт. Доллар подскочил в разы. Это пролёт №2. Я начал скупать доллары. А они через несколько лет стали падать. Это пролёт №3. Теперь держу в рублях. Думаю, что в какие бы бумажки массы ни вложились, умные дяди по-любому повернут это в свою пользу. Падлы.[/quote:1fgbhsho] 
Просто не судьба.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Советуют 60% в Евро, 40% в долларах (хотя лично я думаю, что если есть возможность потерпеть, то до февраля-марта лучше остаться в рублях). Доллар сейчас завышен по отношению к рублю. И нефть уже занижена ниже плинтуса. Рано или поздно этот нижний пик будет пройден и пойдёт выравнивание (в срок от 3 до 12 месяцев в зависимости от того, какая моча каким политикам будет ударять в голову)     Возможность потерпеть есть. В принципе, я и не думала ничего покупать, но просто сумма довольно немаленькая, а я тут случайно зашла в ru_politics, и там все пишут, что уже в январе евро будет за 50 р., и что вообще вот-вот будет дефолт, что Ельцин тоже обещал, что Медведев врет и проч., и проч.
> Я, конечно, понимаю, что это по большей части истеричные настроения, к тому же людей, ненавидящих правительство, но все же... Не хотелось бы пролететь.

 IMO, лучшее применение деньгам сейчас - тратить их. Купить то, что давно хотел, по крайней мере, польза хоть какая-то будет и голова болеть не будет. Ни одна валюта сейчас не может ничего гарантировать. В казино и то проще. В общем-то, мне один товарищ посоветовал именные цацки брать (бреге, шопард, булгари, тиффани), в цене они не сильно просядут, но и продать их будет немного сложнее.

----------


## Leof

> Кто-нибудь слушает Петера Шифа?  viewtopic.php?f=29&t=14308&start=30  Он только в Европе инвестирует своих клиентов и настаивает на покупке золота.

 А я вот слышал, что золото стоит покупать только в том случае, если уверен. что оно подорожает на четверть. Дело в том, что купив, продать его с выгодой уже не удасться. То есть есть смысл держать сбережения в золоте, если хочешь, чтобы твои внуки, уезжая в эмиграцию, сказали бы: "Если бы не дедеушка..."
А для себя нет смысла. 
Может быть, стоит покупать землю, тогда деньги можно спасти от инфляции.

----------


## Ramil

Сейчас надо думать не о том, чтобы заработать, а о том, чтобы сохранить.

----------


## Юрка

> лучшее применение деньгам сейчас - тратить их. Купить то, что давно хотел

 Я, например, коплю на квартиру. Купить её сейчас не могу, так как слишком много не хватает. Купить что-то другое не хочу. Тупик какой-то.  ::

----------


## Pedelveis

Думаю лучше вкладывать в *фунты стрелингов* (курс стабилен) или *вкалд в Сбербанк* (он развалится в самом крайнем случае).

----------


## Юрка

Я пользуюсь электронными платежами только для оплаты сотовой связи. А можно использовать эту систему для оплаты товара, заказаного через интернет-магазин (знаю номер расчётного счёта, название банка)? Или нужно переть в банк и платить наличными?

----------


## translationsnmru

> А можно использовать эту систему для оплаты товара, заказаного через интернет-магазин (знаю номер расчётного счёта, название банка)?

 Какую "эту" систему? Систем электронных платежей множество. Подавляющее большинство московских интернет-магазинов принимают вебмани, яндекс-деньги, платежи через "Рапиду" и ещё какие-то. Плюс платежи кредитными карточками. Как в Питере дело обстоит, не знаю.

----------


## Юрка

> Какую "эту" систему? Систем электронных платежей множество. Подавляющее большинство московских интернет-магазинов принимают вебмани, яндекс-деньги, платежи через "Рапиду" и ещё какие-то. Плюс платежи кредитными карточками. Как в Питере дело обстоит, не знаю.

 Итак, возможно положить деньги на указанный расчётный счёт в указанном банке (ВТБ24) за указанный товар (есть номер счёта)? Просто мне прислали квитанцию для оплаты в Сбербанке, а Сбербанк не принимает (говорит, что КПП не правильный). Придётся наверное переть в офис ВТБ24. Хотя терминал по отъёму денег и банкомат стоит в нашем офисе. И карточка ВТБ24 есть. А чего куда тыкать не понятно. Продавец тоже не знает. Говорит, что никто электронно ещё не платил, но ПОПРОБУЙТЕ. Юмористы, блин.

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю где как, но в моём банке существует возможность переовдить деньги на расчётный счёт получателя через систему интернет-банк. Очень удобно. И не надо заморачиваться ни с какими платёжными системами. Минус - получатель увидит эти деньги только через день-два.

----------


## delog

На мой веб-маниевский Z-кошелёк могут ложить деньги жители других стран? Или это можно делать только в пределах одной страны?

----------


## Оля

> На мой веб-маниевский Z-кошелёк могут [s:3lj4twab]ложить[/s:3lj4twab] класть деньги жители других стран?

 Почему нет?

----------


## RomB

думаю достаточно глупый вопрос . . . 
я хочу поговорить с кем нить на англ по icq, как мне это сделать ?? где найти кого-нибудь?

----------


## paulb

My silly questions: 
Как сказать по-русски: 
No one knows why.
He got busy. (meaning, he started doing something)
My house is me and I am it.

----------


## Оля

> думаю достаточно глупый вопрос . . . 
> я хочу поговорить с кем нить на англ по icq, как мне это сделать ?? где найти кого-нибудь?

 Попробуй здесь viewforum.php?f=37   

> My silly questions: 
> Как сказать по-русски: 
> No one knows why. Никто не знает почему. / Неизвестно почему. / Почему - неизвестно.
> He got busy. (meaning, he started doing something) For example, Он принялся за дело.
> My house is me and I am it. Мой дом - это я, а я - это мой дом.

----------


## paulb

> Originally Posted by paulb  My silly questions: 
> Как сказать по-русски: 
> No one knows why. Никто не знает почему. / Неизвестно почему. / Почему - неизвестно.
> He got busy. (meaning, he started doing something) For example, Он принялся за дело.
> My house is me and I am it. Мой дом - это я, а я - это мой дом.

 Спасибо Оля. 
I would like to translate a children's book into Russian as an exercise. I'm sure I'll post my translation here, but I wanted to check a couple of things before I start. 
New question: how many Russian expressions can you think of meaning "He went crazy." 
I know: Он вышел из себя.
There are about 10 different English expressions like this in the book. Some of them are silly. In English we often invent silly expressions for this.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо*,* Оля. 
> I would like to translate a children's book into Russian as an exercise. I'm sure I'll post my translation here, but I wanted to check a couple of things before I start. 
> New question: how many Russian expressions can you think of meaning "He went crazy." 
> I know: Он вышел из себя.
> There are about 10 different English expressions like this in the book. Some of them are silly. In English we often invent silly expressions for this.

 If I am not mistaken, "go crazy" in English can have two different meanings. One of them is "to lose one's mind", then it's "сойти с ума" in Russian. If you need variants for "Он вышел из себя", then I can suggest: _Он озверел
Он взбесился
Он взбеленился (rare and... outdated, I think)
Он завёлся
У него сорвало крышу_
But actually all of them sound stronger than "вышел из себя". The choice depends on context, anyway.

----------


## delog

> Originally Posted by delog  На мой веб-маниевский Z-кошелёк могут [s:2zm0jmnq]ложить[/s:2zm0jmnq] класть деньги жители других стран?   Почему нет?

 Мне кажется, что перевод денег из одной страны в другую должен как-то контролироваться.

----------


## alexB

Раньше в Microsoft Word после выделения слова и нажатия правой кнопки мыши у меня появлялось меню, в котором был пункт *Translate with ABBY Lingvo*. С некоторых пор он куда-то пропал и вернуть его у меня не получается. В Internet Explorer пункт этот сохранился, в Mozilla Firefox его кажется и не было никогда. Что скажут грамотные люди? Можно ли вернуть эту фишку в Ворд и внедрить её в Мозиллу?

----------


## Ramil

> Раньше в Microsoft Word после выделения слова и нажатия правой кнопки мыши у меня появлялось меню, в котором был пункт *Translate with ABBY Lingvo*. С некоторых пор он куда-то пропал и вернуть его у меня не получается. В Internet Explorer пункт этот сохранился, в Mozilla Firefox его кажется и не было никогда. Что скажут грамотные люди? Можно ли вернуть эту фишку в Ворд и внедрить её в Мозиллу?

 Самое простое - попробвовать переустановить Lingvo.

----------


## alexB

Заранее надоело.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда купить новый и не мучаться.   ::   ::

----------


## alexB

У меня 11й. Последние версии много лучше?

----------


## BappaBa

> Раньше в Microsoft Word после выделения слова и нажатия правой кнопки мыши у меня появлялось меню, в котором был пункт *Translate with ABBY Lingvo*. С некоторых пор он куда-то пропал и вернуть его у меня не получается. В Internet Explorer пункт этот сохранился, в Mozilla Firefox его кажется и не было никогда. Что скажут грамотные люди? Можно ли вернуть эту фишку в Ворд и внедрить её в Мозиллу?

 У меня стоит 11-ый, поэтому испытывал на нем. =)
Нужно найти файл шаблона Lingvo11.dot, он лежит в директории, где установлен Lingvo, напр: C:\Program Files\ABBYY Lingvo 11 Six Languages\
Этот файл нужно скопировать в C:\Documents and Settings\<Ваш логин>\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\STARTUP\

----------


## alexB

В папке C:\Documents and Settings\<Ваш логин>\Application Data\Microsoft\ не оказалось папки Word. Попробовал создать её сам, ну и startup соответственно, скопировал Lingvo11.dot туда, но результата нужного не получил. Зато, по ходу этих всех мероприятий, обнаружил, что выделенное слово можно переводить с помощью комбинации клавиш Ctrl+C+C , а на правой мышиной кнопке есть, ещё оказывается, полезный пункт *Синонимы*. Только не понял, откуда Word эти синонимы берёт? Из своей базы или как-то он всё-таки связан ещё с Lingvo?

----------


## BappaBa

> В папке C:\Documents and Settings\<Ваш логин>\Application Data\Microsoft\ не оказалось папки Word.

 Совсем древний Word? Уж не 97-ой ли часом? =) Тогда попробуй найти такой путь C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Startup

----------


## Zaya

> Раньше в Microsoft Word после выделения слова и нажатия правой кнопки мыши у меня появлялось меню, в котором был пункт *Translate with ABBY Lingvo*. С некоторых пор он куда-то пропал и вернуть его у меня не получается.

 А панель инструментов Lingvo имеется? У меня рядом с панелью форматирования есть кнопка Look Up in Lingvo12.

----------


## alexB

> Originally Posted by alexB  В папке C:\Documents and Settings\<Ваш логин>\Application Data\Microsoft\ не оказалось папки Word.   Совсем древний Word? Уж не 97-ой ли часом? =) Тогда попробуй найти такой путь C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Startup

  Word 2003. Plan *B* proved to be helpful. В меню (или как это называется?) *Сервис* появился пункт Look Up in Lingvo, как и у *Zaya*, правда, работать всё стало лишь после снижения уровня безопасности макросов. При запуске Ворда теперь приходится отвечать на запрос системы безопасности *Отключить макросы или нет?*
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Оля

Почему в русской парилке нельзя поддавать _четное_ количество ковшей?

----------


## Ramil

> Почему в русской парилке нельзя поддавать _четное_ количество ковшей?

 Какая-нибудь глупая примета. Сколько хожу в баню, ни разу такого не слышал.

----------


## Basil77

> Почему в русской парилке нельзя поддавать _четное_ количество ковшей?

 Первый раз слышу чтобы их вообще кто-то считал   ::

----------


## blacky

> Почему в русской парилке нельзя поддавать _четное_ количество ковшей?

 Сколько раз бывал в русской бане, никогда не слышал о таком.

----------


## Оля

Ну надо же... Может, это примета чисто для женской бани?  ::  
Я последнее время в баню хожу постоянно, и каждый раз с этим сталкиваюсь. Например, какая-нибудь энтузиастка начинает поддавать, а сверху кричат "хватит, хватит!" - тогда она говорит: "Ну, два [четыре, шесть] нельзя, так что еще один". Просто ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ это наблюдаю, в каждый поход в баню.   

> Первый раз слышу чтобы их вообще кто-то считал

 Ну я, например, считаю почти всегда, когда при мне кто-то поддает. Потому что некоторые поддают столько, что приходится убегать. Поддают всегда нечетное количество (3, 5, 7, 9, 11.....).

----------


## Leof

Олечка, а из этого следует простой ответ - это плохая примета.
Да, я понимаю, что ты скажешь, что это ты и так понимаешь.
Но вопрос у тебя из той же серии, что почему параллельные прямые не пересекаются.

----------


## Оля

> Да, я понимаю, что ты скажешь, что это ты и так понимаешь.

 Лёва, ты меня переоцениваешь.   ::

----------


## Leof

Даланнте!*  ::   
*Нет, это вовсе не так, так как на уровне подсознания всё именно так и есть, то есть, ты понимала, что это просто такая примета, но такого рационального объяснения для такого иррационального действия, как счёт доливок на камни в парилке, вовсе не достаточно, так как твой опыт и воображение подсказывают тебе. что за всем этим кроется более или менее (скорее всё-таки более) обстоятельное объяснение, чем просто то, что это такая примета.

----------


## Shurick

Somebody know why QDictionary 1.6  dont work in Mozilla Firefox?

----------


## Leof

Как тяжёлые тележеки приклеиваются к ленточному эскалатору в мегамолах (таких, как Ашан, например). Я проверял - эти железные ступеньки не магнитные (ключи они не примагничивают), колёсики у тележек тоже не магнитные (вроде бы). Так как же это? 
Предыдущий вопрос был таким: *Somebody know why QDictionary 1.6  dont work in Mozilla Firefox?*

----------


## Shurick

> Как тяжёлые тележеки приклеиваются к ленточному эскалатору в мегамолах (таких, как Ашан, например). Я проверял - эти железные ступеньки не магнитные (ключи они не примагничивают), колёсики у тележек тоже не магнитные (вроде бы). Так как же это?

 Там пазы кажется, шириной примерно в миллиметр. А на колесах соответствующие выступы. За счет трения и держатся.

----------


## Leof

тогда это просто феноменально!

----------


## velisarus

_Shurick,_ ты не одинок в своей беде (-: QStardict на Gentoo (Linux) тоже не работает с Firefox. Вывод: проблема в самом Firefox...

----------


## Юрка

А кто умеет быстро открывать новые пакеты в магазине? Я не пойму технологию разделения двух прилипших половинок.

----------


## delog

> А кто умеет быстро открывать новые пакеты в магазине? Я не пойму технологию разделения двух прилипших половинок.

 In the childhood, I remember, I looked telecast "Оч.умелые ручки". There are device was made: two rulers, which ends are coiled with scotch tape by the sticky side from outside, are coupled with a spring from a clothespin so as to the sticky ends are aside from each other. How it works, I think, already cleary. He-he, I imagine, you go to the supermarket with this funny stuff and start split packages.   ::

----------


## Leof

Это ценнейший совет! Спасибо за просвещение!

----------


## Lampada

> А кто умеет быстро открывать новые пакеты в магазине? Я не пойму технологию разделения двух прилипших половинок.

 Нужно поплевать на пальцы.

----------


## BappaBa

> А кто умеет быстро открывать новые пакеты в магазине? Я не пойму технологию разделения двух прилипших половинок.

 Периодически оставляю часть сдачи школьникам, к-рые упаковывают продукты. И ни каких проблем с пакетами. =)

----------


## Юрка

У кассиров лихо получается. Надо будет приглядеться...

----------


## Leof

У всех кассиров на пальцах специальные крючечки или железа - как у человека паука. Это у них природное. 
А у меня, как бы вы не отрицали, вопрос.
Всем известно, что при определённом положении луны по отношению к солнцу с земли она видна нам, как серп, или месяц. Вопрос такой. Возможно ли увидеть с земли другие планеты в форме месяца? например Марс или Венеру.

----------


## Юрка

> А у меня, как бы вы не отрицали, вопрос.
> Всем известно, что при определённом положении луны по отношению к солнцу с земли она видна нам, как серп, или месяц. Вопрос такой. Возможно ли увидеть с земли другие планеты в форме месяца? например Марс или Венеру.

 А Венера не ближе к Солнцу, чем Земля? Тогда отпадает. У Марса орбита больше, но Земля гораздо меньше Солнца и перекрыть его не сможет.

----------


## Cocos

> Возможно ли увидеть с земли другие планеты в форме месяца? например Марс или Венеру.

 Разве только через телескоп Хаббл.    ::

----------


## alexB

What is the difference between a hard currency and not a hard one (do they call it soft?)? The ruble must be of the soft kind I think. 
Imagine the situation where you need to exchange say 1000 euros into US dollars. You exchange the money and then for the reason that is no concern of ours you want your euros back.  What would the final result of these manipulations be if they were performed in UK, EU or USA? Would it still be the same 1000 euros, because the currencies are hard and you live in a civilized Western world or the sum be substantially diminished in the process, as it most certainly would  in Russia? There’s no direct exchange rate here and to make all those procedures happen you would first have to sell the euros at a low low price for rubles then buy dollars at a high price and do this again names reversed losing in the end quite a sum,122 euros to be precise.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  А у меня, как бы вы не отрицали, вопрос.
> Всем известно, что при определённом положении луны по отношению к солнцу с земли она видна нам, как серп, или месяц. Вопрос такой. Возможно ли увидеть с земли другие планеты в форме месяца? например Марс или Венеру.   А Венера не ближе к Солнцу, чем Земля? Тогда отпадает. У Марса орбита больше, но Земля гораздо меньше Солнца и перекрыть его не сможет.

 Возьми яблоко и подсвети его сбоку фонариком в темноте. 
Как видно из эксперимента, серповидного освещения можно добиться и без другой планеты.
Другое дело, что для того, чтобы увидеть другие планеты не в виде звёздочек, а в виде серпиков, нужен телескоп.

----------


## Cocos

> What is the difference between a hard currency and not a hard one (do they call it soft?)? The ruble must be of the soft kind I think. 
> Imagine the situation where you need to exchange say 1000 euros into US dollars. You exchange the money and then for the reason that is no concern of ours you want your euros back.  What would the final result of these manipulations be if they were performed in UK, EU or USA? Would it still be the same 1000 euros, because the currencies are hard and you live in a civilized Western world or the sum be substantially diminished in the process, as it most certainly would  in Russia? There's no direct exchange rate here and to make all those procedures happen you would first have to sell the euros at a low low price for rubles then buy dollars at a high price and do this again names reversed losing in the end quite a sum,122 euros to be precise.

 Did you find a hard currency?    ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> What is the difference between a hard currency and not a hard one (do they call it soft?)?

 Hard currency or strong currency, in economics, refers to a globally traded currency that can serve as a reliable and stable store of value. Factors contributing to a currency's hard status can include political stability, low inflation, consistent monetary and fiscal policies, backing by reserves of precious metals, and long-term stable or upward-trending valuation against other currencies on a trade-weighted basis.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by Leof  А у меня, как бы вы не отрицали, вопрос.
> Всем известно, что при определённом положении луны по отношению к солнцу с земли она видна нам, как серп, или месяц. Вопрос такой. Возможно ли увидеть с земли другие планеты в форме месяца? например Марс или Венеру.   А Венера не ближе к Солнцу, чем Земля? Тогда отпадает. У Марса орбита больше, но Земля гораздо меньше Солнца и перекрыть его не сможет.   Возьми яблоко и подсвети его сбоку фонариком в темноте. 
> Как видно из эксперимента, серповидного освещения можно добиться и без другой планеты.
> Другое дело, что для того, чтобы увидеть другие планеты не в виде звёздочек, а в виде серпиков, нужен телескоп.

 +0.5  :: 
Другие планеты здесь действительно не при чём, всё дело в освещении. А вот  фазы Венеры некоторые люди видят невооружённым глазом. Их очень мало, но они есть.

----------


## Ramil

> What is the difference between a hard currency and not a hard one (do they call it soft?)? The ruble must be of the soft kind I think. 
> Imagine the situation where you need to exchange say 1000 euros into US dollars. You exchange the money and then for the reason that is no concern of ours you want your euros back.  What would the final result of these manipulations be if they were performed in UK, EU or USA? Would it still be the same 1000 euros, because the currencies are hard and you live in a civilized Western world or the sum be substantially diminished in the process, as it most certainly would  in Russia? There’s no direct exchange rate here and to make all those procedures happen you would first have to sell the euros at a low low price for rubles then buy dollars at a high price and do this again names reversed losing in the end quite a sum,122 euros to be precise.

 Hard currency can be accepted by any foreign bank as a payment and converted to any other 'hard' or local currency at its current market rate worldwide. There is no 'fixed' definition of the term 'hard currency'. A fair sign of the 'hardness' of any given currency would be the presence of its quotes at international stock exchanges (this provides means of conversion, since if you wouldn't be able sell the currency you've bought you wouldn't buy it in the first place). 'Soft' currencies usually circulate within the borders of their countries and the only body who is obliged to convert these currencies into any other currency would be the Central bank of that country. There are many currencies which fill the 'intermediate' niche when central banks of adjacent countries can also accept this currency as a payment since they have means of realizing this currency afterwards.
So, both British pound and American dollar are hard currencies since you can always sell them at a stock exchange. Of course, any bank (or any legal of physical body) who is willing to buy or sell them can use their own 'prices' that are called 'exchange rate'. You can buy dollars in London at 0.69 and in NY at 0.67 (these are market rate differences). You can buy Euros at 0.88 and then sell them at 0.89 and gain profit or sell them at 0.87 and sustain loss (you'll never know, really, what it would be since the market conditions change every second). So there are no guarantees that once you've bought 1000 dollars with pounds you'll receive the exact amount of $1000 back when you change them back. You can receive $998 or $1003 depending on the market rate. 
The rate of 'hard' currencies fluctuate little so you can be sure that your losses would be all that great. When you're dealing with local currencies you cannot be sure of anything. Their market rates can change in a blink of an eye. If, for example, you could buy 2500 roubles in November for $100, selling them back now would have resulted only in about $70.

----------


## alexB

My interest here is not merely academic. In fact the answer to the second half of the question is of more importance to me. The other day I was at a local bank paying a fee of a certain London organization for a certain service. The recipient made it a point that it should be paid in GBPs. What I had was euros and dollars, so to make my payment I had to go through nearly all of those currency back and forth switchings I told about in my earlier post, overpaying eventually a helluver (from my point of view) money. So, was the recipient’s stubbornness to be paid strictly in pounds justified or did it act according to the “those who own Porsches don’t care about gas prices” logic? And another thing, was the rip off inevitable or there are other less expensive ways to make such payments?

----------


## Ramil

Oh, I must disappoint you on this matter. They can in fact demand payment in GBP so in order to pay you should buy pounds. Thus, you need to buy pounds at the current exchange rate. Of course, these rates wouldn't be to your advantage. The term 'Hard currency' means that the issuing bank MUST buy them back should anyone else refuses. So, any central bank of any country in EU guarantees that it would buy these Euros from you. It doesn't mean that anybody else is obliged to take them as a payment. In fact, it is illegal in many countries to accept any other currency except the local one as a payment if you don't have a license granted by the Central bank.

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, спасибо!
translationsnmru, спасибо!

----------


## alexB

It seems “they won’t ever give us working stiffs a break.”:=)

----------


## BappaBa

Как вы думаете, на отметке 3:08 фраза имеет какой-то смысл по-английски, или кто-то русский подшутил, дав им этот текст? =) 
[video:3h3wuv4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoMMhCe5rPk[/video:3h3wuv4s]

----------


## Юрка

А что значит эта фраза?  

> Поскольку Марс всегда расположен дальше от Солнца, нежели Земля, землянам никогда не получится наблюдать фазы Марса.

 http://www.astronet.ru/db/msg/1228754

----------


## translationsnmru

> А что значит эта фраза?    
> 			
> 				Поскольку Марс всегда расположен дальше от Солнца, нежели Земля, землянам никогда не получится наблюдать фазы Марса.
> 			
> 		  http://www.astronet.ru/db/msg/1228754

 Это не совсем верно. Фазы у Марса есть, и их можно наблюдать, но это не "полные" фазы, т.е. "новомарсия", когда Марс полностью затемнён, никогда не бывает. 
Ведь когда происиходит новолуние? Когда Луна находится между Землёй и Солнцем и обращена к нам своей тёмной стороной. То же самое с Венерой - когда она находится между Землёй и Солнцем, мы видим (или, точнее, НЕ видим) ту её сторону, которая не освещена Солнцем. А вот у Марса такой фазы быть не может.

----------


## Leof

Благодагю, дгузья!*        
*Благодарю, друзья!

----------


## Оля

Какие смесители для ванн стоят в квартирах у китайцев? Неужели китайские?

----------


## Leof

Я бы поверил, что у рядовых китайцев нет смесителей для ванн вообще. Вынны есть у партийной верхушки, а простые китайцы моются в тазиках. Оля, смею тебя заверить, у китайцев все товары и все продукты - китайские. В Китае на фантиках от карамели (ужасно китайских цветов и вкусов) даже печатают портреты партийных лидеров (даже в СССР не додумались выпускать карамель с Ильичём).
Смесители в Китае - китайские.
Это не мешает нам пользоваться большим разнообразием товаров и продуктов, произведённых в Китае китайцами для европейских и американских фирм. Мишурностью, дешевостью там оттдаёт абсолютно всё (кроме культурного наследия, конечно же). Даже монетки китайские и те - лёгкие, будто из поддельного металла.

----------


## Оля

> Смесители в Китае - китайские.

 То есть они их меняют каждые два-три месяца? Или они на родине не ломаются?   ::   
Просто все продавцы во всех магазинах говорят, что китайские смесители брать не стоит - могут сломаться уже при установке. Да и цена у них значительно ниже, чем у остальных, покупать и правда страшно.
Я просто подумала - ну кто-то же ими пользуется. Первые на очереди сами китайцы. 
P.S. Лёва, а ты там был, что ли?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Главное не покупать смеситель из силумина, это просто выброшенные на ветер деньги. Нормальный стальной смеситель из Китая легко может служить лет 10. Может быть речь о том, что часто ломаются/проворачиваются кран-буксы? Это вполне может быть. Имхо, лучше брать смеситель не с 2-мя кран-буксами (типа этого):   
а с одним керамическим картриджем (типа такого):

----------


## alexB

Он долговечнее, да, но трудно порой найти нужное положение крана: чуть правее - холодно, левее - горячо, и шумят они ужасно. Последний раз, меняя смеситель, отдал предпочтение кран-буксам с обычными, резиновыми прокладками именно из-за меньшей их шумности. И ещё один момент, переключатель душ-гусак наиболее ненадёжная деталь смесителя, сейчас есть смесители, у которых этот переключатель шаровый и потому практически вечный.

----------


## Юрка

> Нормальный стальной смеситель из Китая легко может служить лет 10.

 Я по работе знаком с китайской электротехникой. В итоге ко всему китайскому огромное недоверие. Они могут сделать электротехнический прибор за любую цену. Просто выбросят оттуда "лишние" дорогие детали и готово: автомат за 1 доллар. В общем, у них всё другое: материалы, технологии. Лишь бы был доход и продажи. Может, качественный китайский товар и существует где-то в природе. Но меня пугают лёгкость их подхода к этим вопросам.  

> Имхо, лучше брать смеситель не с 2-мя кран-буксами, а с одним керамическим картриджем

 А, по-моему, такие хороши не везде, а чтобы руки помыть. В ванной я бы, наверное, традиционные поставил...

----------


## Leof

С кранбуксами смеситель удобнее в использовании и вид у него здоровский, но деталей в ём больше, мороки больше и ремонт дороже. 
У меня вот как второй смеситель - проблем с ним не знаю. Насчёт горячая-холодная  - это да, это не достижимо, но я уже привык. Переключатель на душ вполне надёжный, только уцепиться за такую вот пимпку да ещё, если рука в мыле - нужна профессиональная хватка. Не понимаю, почему их делают такой незацепляемой формы всегда! 
PS: Да нет же, не был я там (хотя и хотел бы), просто в университете у меня был подшефный кореец-краснармеец, в связи с чем в мои должностные обязанности входило сотрудничать ещё и с китайцем.

----------


## Rtyom

С утра в горле с правой стороны побаливает, под нижней челюстью. Сейчас не сильно. Стоит идти к ЛОРу или нет?   ::

----------


## Оля

> С утра в горле с правой стороны побаливает, под нижней челюстью. Сейчас не сильно. Стоит идти к ЛОРу или нет?

 Ну ты даешь.   ::  Попей горяченького.   ::

----------


## Leof

Может, лимфатичесский узелок болит? Значит, подпростыл.

----------


## Rtyom

Не знаю. Простывал в декабре последний раз. С самим горлом-то как раз порядок. Болит где-то в области голосовой связки...

----------


## Оля

> Простывал в декабре последний раз.

 И что? Неужели ЛОР помог? Не верю. 
Если простыл, просто поберегись, дома посиди, горячего попей, погрейся и т.п. Не думала, что взрослые люди ходят к врачам с простудой.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

При чём здесь ЛОР? Тогда я конкретно заболел, три дня вообще безвылазно сидел. Вылечился сам... А тут не пойми что. Всё нормально, кроме этой странной боли, не похожей на ту.   ::

----------


## sperk

Suppose you have something, say an electronic device, and it's working fine. Then you don't use it for a long time and when you go back to use it again it doesn't work. Why is that?  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Suppose you have something, say an electronic device, and it's working fine. Then you don't use it for a long time and when you go back to use it again it doesn't work. Why is that?

 Everything fluctuates and randomly dissipates in time. It is general phenomenon  called entropy. Repairment instruction: 
1)Wait a bit and try to use the device.
2)If it doesn't work, wait more and try to use it again.
3)If it doesn't work, kick it and try to use it again.
4)If it doesn't work, plug it in and try to use it again.
4)If it doesn't work, throw it away.

----------


## alexB

> Suppose you have something, say an electronic device, and it's working fine. Then you don't use it for a long time and when you go back to use it again it doesn't work. Why is that?

 Power Supply Unit’s  electrolytic condensers lose their capacity in the long run, not even realizing it  ::  , so when the duration of your electronic device’s idleness is extended enough you may find it unoperational despite the fact that the last time you turned it on it worked perfectly well.

----------


## studyr

Which question of this topic is the silliest?

----------


## Ramil

> Which question of this topic is the silliest?

 Yours )))

----------


## Yazeed

I'm sorry, Ramil, but when it comes to stupid and pointless questions, I reign supreme.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Everything fluctuates and randomly dissipates in time. It is general phenomenon  called entropy. Repairment instruction: 
> 1)Wait a bit and try to use the device.
> ...
> 4)If it doesn't work, throw it away.

 No, never throw it away!   ::  
My hard drive was deemed unrepairable by a few repair services (I had some valuable info there so I didn't throw it right away). But I still was reluctant to part with it, so I tucked it away in the box which was banished to the rather damp balcony) and after staying there for a few months my HD was as good as new... well, almost new.  ::

----------


## Оля

Чем отличаются шурупы от саморезов?

----------


## studyr

> Чем отличаются шурупы от саморезов?

 У самореза резьба острая в сечении, а вот ещё мнения.

----------


## Оля

> саморез- с острым кончиком ( его можно вкрутить в стену, например) а шуруп с тупым, на него накручивается гайка... 
> шуруп вкручивается на уже готовую резьбу а саморез просто в доску можно вкрутить на то и саморез для него резьба не надо... 
> Это шуруп тока у него начало другое!!! а отличается тем что для него специальную дырку сверлить не надо!!!Он сам делает дырку... 
> Для шурупа необходимо предварительно делать отверстие, чтобы дать ему направление осевого перемещения.

 Дело в том, что поехала я недавно в OBI купить саморезов, чтобы установить шпингалет на ДСП-шную дверь. И купила. Но те, что я выбрала (а потом благополучно вкрутила их в дверь, не сверля предварительно никакой дырки) на ценнике и в чеке назывались _шурупами_. Потому-то у меня и возник вопрос...

----------


## studyr

Вот с такой резьбой: 
шурупы, а с такой: 
саморез. И конец у него острый.

----------


## Оля

Вот мой:   
Короче, похоже, что у меня саморез. А в OBI придурки. :fool"

----------


## gRomoZeka

Тогда мой глупый вопрос..
В чем принципиальная разница между острием шурупов на схеме и самореза на фото. И там и там выглядит одинаково острым. Или разница в величине резьбы? Но у "шурупа Г" тоже резьба под самое основание..

----------


## BappaBa

Саморез - это просто разновидность шурупа. Шуруп, по своему конструктивному исполнению (толще основание, менее выступающая резьба), лучше распирает дюбель в той же стене. Саморез саздает меньшее напряжение на распор поверхности, поэтому его и вкручивают (чтобы не раскрошить поверхность) в ДСП, гипсокартон и т.п. Соответсвенно и наконечник у шурупа более тупой, чем у самореза.

----------


## Полуношник

Саморез - это помесь сверла и шурупа. Вот такая:

----------


## Оля

Есть ли разница между шпа*т*лёвкой и шпа*к*лёвкой?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Нет. Хотя "шпаклевка", по-моему, правильнее.

----------


## Yazeed

В чем разница между вверху, наверху, и сверху?

----------


## Leof

> В чем разница между вверху, наверху, и сверху?

 В приставках.

----------


## Оля

> В чем разница между вверху, наверху_ и сверху?

 Они могут значить одно и то же, но "сверху" еще отвечает на вопрос "откуда".
Т.е. фразы "_кирпич упал [где-то] наверху_" (где?) и "_кирпич упал [откуда-то] сверху_" имеют совершенно разный смысл.

----------


## studyr

А шрусы и шрузы здесь не обсуждали?

----------


## it-ogo

> В чем разница между вверху, наверху, и сверху?

 Вверху - небо, наверху - крыша, сверху - плащ.  ::  
Вверху обозначает "где-то в направлении зенита". Наверху - часто "на вершине чего-то". Сверху - "на поверхности, в качестве покрывающего элемента".

----------


## Rtyom

> А шрусы и шрузы здесь не обсуждали?

 Нет. А что это?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by studyr  А шрусы и шрузы здесь не обсуждали?   Нет. А что это?

 Понятно, значит безлошадный. =)

----------


## Rtyom

Зато весь общественный транспорт мой.   ::

----------


## studyr

> Originally Posted by studyr  А шрусы и шрузы здесь не обсуждали?   Нет. А что это?

 Непосвящённые могут почитать об этом здесь.ШРУС—шарнир равных угловых скоростей. От этой аббревиатуры образовалось существительное "шруз", но не все признают редуцированную форму, некоторые считают, что правильно говорить и писать "шрус".

----------


## Rtyom

ШРУС — правильное название.
шрус — профессиональный жаргон. 
Тут даже думать не надо. 
А «шруз» выкинуть на помойку за ненадобностью.

----------


## Юрка

> Чем отличаются шурупы от саморезов?

 Вот, надыбал в Википедии: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%D1% ... 1%83%D0%BF http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0% ... 0%B5%D0%B7

----------


## Оля

Можно ли с помощью Google Earth как-нибудь определять расстояние от точки до точки (и не по прямой)? Например, хочу узнать, сколько километров я прошла пешком.

----------


## studyr

> Можно ли с помощью Google Earth как-нибудь определять расстояние от точки до точки (и не по прямой)? Например, хочу узнать, сколько километров я прошла пешком.

 На картах есть шкала 
можно распечатать и измерить расстояние курвиметром.

----------


## Оля

> На картах есть шкала 
> можно распечатать и...

 Не, ну про такой-то способ я и сама знаю.   ::  Я думала, может, там программно как-то можно... А то я считаю по шкале на глаз, получается на одном масштабе 30, на другом 23.

----------


## Юрка

> Я думала, может, там программно как-то можно...

 Я видел как у нас на работе кто-то прокладывал себе маршрут (для поездки на автомобиле) и получал метры. Метры были не по прямой, а метры пути. Кажется, это была программа TopPlan. Если надо, уточню. Нада?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Если надо, уточню. Нада?

 Ммм... Ну давай.   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> Если надо, уточню. Нада?

 Ммм... Ну давай.   :: [/quote:1uxnedqm]Готово, уточнил. Это действительно был TopPlan. У нас один сотрудник всем автомобилистам давал диск для установки программы на своём компьютере. А, может, его и скачать можно.

----------


## studyr

А ещё, в спортивных магазинах продаются шагомеры. TopPlan Office Edition 2008

----------


## BappaBa

> Например, хочу узнать, сколько километров я прошла пешком.

  

> получается на одном масштабе 30, на другом 23.

 Это в день?   ::  
Я только на велосипеде столько накатываю...

----------


## Юрка

Сейчас у меня здесь получилось проложить маршрут по Питеру (автоматически и в ручную) с измерением пути: http://maps.google.ru/

----------


## Оля

[quote=BappaBa] 

> Например, хочу узнать, сколько километров я прошла пешком.

  

> получается на одном масштабе 30, на другом 23.

 Это в день?   ::  
Я только на велосипеде столько накатываю...[/quote:3t6562oa]
(очень гордо) ДА!   ::   
(я прошла пешком из одного конца города в другой)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> (я прошла пешком из одного конца города в другой)

 Зачем?   ::

----------


## studyr

Мы с дочкой ходили в зоопарк, а сейчас я проложил маршрут и узнал расстояние 6,7 км в одну сторону.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  (я прошла пешком из одного конца города в другой)   Зачем?

 1. Проверить, смогу ли.
2. Денег на метро жалко.   ::

----------


## Leof

Оля! Какая же ты молодец!
Я тоже вот так хожу!
В детстве развлечение было с отцом пройти всё Садовое кольцо. 
gRomoZeka, люди ходят на пешие прогулки ради удовольствия и впечатлений. Лучший спорт к тому же.
Движение, говорят древние греки - жизнь.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZeka, люди ходят на пешие прогулки ради удовольствия и впечатлений.

 Пункты 1 и 2 не подпадают под "удовольствие". %)
Хотя ты прав, из меня не ходок. Особенно ненавижу по городу ходить (и не хожу), на природе - другое дело..

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Leof  gRomoZeka, люди ходят на пешие прогулки ради удовольствия и впечатлений.   Пункты 1 и 2 не подпадают под "удовольствие". %)

 Ах да, я забыла 3-й пункт - пофотографировать.
Я тут, понимаете, google-earth-фотографированием увлеклась.

----------


## Rtyom

М-м... Я тоже так хожу иногда.   ::  Но только с одной особенностью: как можно быстрее.   ::  Не терплю, когда меня обгоняют.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Кстати, о maps.google.
Захотелось мне недавно повесить во всю стену здоровенную спутниковую фотографию своего района. Сначала начал копипастить с maps.google фрагменты, и склеивать их в Фотошопе. После первого квадратного километра прифигел от предстоящего объема работ и от размера файла. =) После этого полез в и-нет, быстренько нашел программку, к-рая за полчаса выкачала мне указанный район в нужном масштабе.   ::

----------


## Оля

Мужчины... а в связи с надвигающимся 8 марта... а посоветуйте, пожалуйста, электролобзик.  :: 
Ну там, фирму, модель... Спасибо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, о maps.google.
> Захотелось мне недавно повесить во всю стену здоровенную спутниковую фотографию своего района. Сначала начал копипастить с maps.google фрагменты, и склеивать их в Фотошопе. После первого квадратного километра прифигел от предстоящего объема работ и от размера файла. =) После этого полез в и-нет, быстренько нашел программку, к-рая за полчаса выкачала мне указанный район в нужном масштабе.

 И де ССЫЛКА?   ::   
Кстати, в моем родном городе нет карты. Тока инфа со спутника. А я без карты, баранище, не смогла даже свою улицу найти. Какое-то сверху все не такое.. На гаражи похоже. ))))))) 
Может, им хоть схему послать, халтурщикам?

----------


## blacky

> Мужчины... а в связи с надвигающимся 8 марта... а посоветуйте, пожалуйста, электролобзик. 
> Ну там, фирму, модель... Спасибо.

 Хороший подарок на 8-е марта - электролобзик.

----------


## Agnetha

> М-м... Я тоже так хожу иногда.   Но только с одной особенностью: как можно быстрее.   Не терплю, когда меня обгоняют.

 А я по квартире хожу, из комнаты в комнату и обратно   ::   Подвигаться хочется, может даже а улице, а как в окно взгляну, какой там дождь хлещет, что-то все желание пропадает))) 
А когда погода хорошая, сама люблю ходить, особенно по утрам, особенно в каникулы  ::

----------


## Agnetha

> Originally Posted by Оля  Мужчины... а в связи с надвигающимся 8 марта... а посоветуйте, пожалуйста, электролобзик. 
> Ну там, фирму, модель... Спасибо.   Хороший подарок на 8-е марта - электролобзик.

 Зато оригинально как!   ::  Потом можно подругам хвастаться, какой у вас мужчина креативный)))

----------


## Leof

Оля, попробуй электролобзик фирмы Макита (Makita). Это хороший лобзик.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, попробуй электролобзик фирмы Макита (Makita). Это хороший лобзик.

 Да, спасибо, я уже поискала в интернете, эту фирму профессионалы хвалят.

----------


## Yazeed

Почему некоторые люди более способны к изучению иностранных языков, чем другие? В чём секрет?

----------


## Agnetha

> Почему некоторые люди более способны к изучению иностранных языков, чем другие? В чём секрет?

 В строении отдела мозга, отвечающего за языковое восприятие, я так полагаю. А вообще, мне кажется, терпение и труд все перетрут, вне зависимости от мозгов, нации, расы итд итп, да и вообще чего угодно))

----------


## translationsnmru

Испаноговорящих в мире примерно столько же, сколько и англоговорящих. Ну, может быть, чуть меньше. Почему же тогда так трудно скачать фильмы и книги на испанском? На английском - завались, а на испанском если что и найдёшь, то в основном американские фильмы в переводе на испанский.

----------


## Zaya

> Чому більшість українських співаків співають російською мовою?

 Знаю, что вопрос ты написал давно, но еще раньше эта тема обсуждалась в Ukrainian Lounge: viewtopic.php?p=70024#p70024 viewtopic.php?p=70033#p70033 viewtopic.php?p=70759#p70759

----------


## studyr

> Испаноговорящих в мире примерно столько же, сколько и англоговорящих. Ну, может быть, чуть меньше. Почему же тогда так трудно скачать фильмы и книги на испанском? На английском - завались, а на испанском если что и найдёшь, то в основном американские фильмы в переводе на испанский.

 Интернет был создан англоговорящими, а потом приспособлен под другие языки. Мы же знаем, где скачать всё на русском, вот и испанцы знают. Спроси у них, например на http://www.eliteforo.com/

----------


## translationsnmru

> Интернет был создан англоговорящими, а потом приспособлен под другие языки. Мы же знаем, где скачать всё на русском, вот и испанцы знают. Спроси у них, например на http://www.eliteforo.com/

 Я не знаю, где скачать "всё" на русском. Я знаю, где можно скачать _многое_ на русском. И я знаю, где скачать _кое-что_ на испанском. Ты что думаешь, у испаноязычных - свой, отдельный интернет, закрытый для поиска? Многих популярных фильмов и сериалов на испанском в инете просто нет, спрашивай - не спрашивай. Если бы они были, я бы их нашёл. Всё, что где-то выложено, индексируется. Ну, кроме того, что лежит на частных  серверах - только для своих, так сказать. 
А за ссылку - спасибо. Форум сам по себе интересный. Я про него не знал.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну, далеко не все индексируется. Некоторые сервера закрыты от индексации (и при этом открыты для пользователей, т.е. регистрация бесплатная). Например, одно время на нонейме ничего нельзя было гуглем найти (только зайдя на сайт и воспользовавшись поиском). Некоторые параноики на почтовых серверах размещают файлы в виде "писем". В общем, места надо знать. 
Поэтому самое главное - знать испанский. В этом случае, думаю, найти исп. фильмы/книги нетрудно. Нужно покрутиться на испаноязычных форумах, поспрашивать, присмотреться. Тогда и будешь знать, где искать и кого просить.

----------


## Zaya

> Ну, далеко не все индексируется.

  :: 
Бывает, специально сильно искажают название, чтобы поисковики не распознали.   

> Некоторые параноики на почтовых серверах размещают файлы в виде "писем".

 Не встречала такой аргументации. )) Я всегда думала, что это потому, что забрать их оттуда легко и письма не удаляют и не помещают в архив, как файлы на файлообменниках. Причем пароль открыто в нете люди выкладывают (были бы параноиками — боялись бы, что кто-нибудь недобрый поудаляет их "письма"). Фильмы в почте не встречала, книги в основном.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Не встречала такой аргументации. )) Я всегда думала, что это потому, что забрать их оттуда легко и письма не удаляют и не помещают в архив, как файлы на файлообменниках. Причем пароль открыто в нете люди выкладывают (были бы параноиками — боялись бы, что кто-нибудь недобрый поудаляет их "письма"). Фильмы в почте не встречала, книги в основном.

 Легко забрать??? Ну, не знаю. Я лично предпочитаю обменники. Что, там тяжелее на кнопочку тыцнуть?
Фильмы в почте есть, есть даже сериалы. Я один тянула, но после этого зареклась больше пользоваться подобным сервисом.  ::   
К тому же письма удаляют, и еще как, как раз потому что любой пользователь может это сделать, даже случайно. Поэтому обменники даже в чем-то надежнее, особенно подобные ifolderу. Там файлы годами могут лежать.
А для худ.лит-ры на английском пользуюсь в основном Миркой. Там этого добра навалом. На др. языках тоже есть (О! кстати видела на днях там чувака с исп. книгами! канал bookz).

----------


## translationsnmru

> Ну, далеко не все индексируется. Некоторые сервера закрыты от индексации (и при этом открыты для пользователей, т.е. регистрация бесплатная). Например, одно время на нонейме ничего нельзя было гуглем найти (только зайдя на сайт и воспользовавшись поиском). Некоторые параноики на почтовых серверах размещают файлы в виде "писем". В общем, места надо знать. 
> Поэтому самое главное - знать испанский. В этом случае, думаю, найти исп. фильмы/книги нетрудно. Нужно покрутиться на испаноязычных форумах, поспрашивать, присмотреться. Тогда и будешь знать, где искать и кого просить.

 Поверь мне, испанский я уже знаю в достаточной мере для поиска фильмов. И на испаноязычных форумах кручусь. И места кое-какие знаю, где что-то можно скачать. Но факт остаётся фактом: фильмы на испанском представлены в интернете далеко не в таком объёме, как на английском. Причём почти все популярные голливудские фильмы в переводе на испанский найти как раз можно. А вот "родных" зачастую нет.  
Я думаю, это связано с тем, что на фильмы на английском спрос в разы больше - потому что их качают не только сами англоязычные, но и те, кто изучает английский язык или просто иностранцы, желающие посмотреть фильм в оригинале. А людей, изучающих английский или знающих его как второй язык намного больше, чем изучающих испанский.

----------


## translationsnmru

> А для худ.лит-ры на английском пользуюсь в основном Миркой. Там этого добра навалом. На др. языках тоже есть (О! кстати видела на днях там чувака с исп. книгами! канал bookz).

 Там, опять же, в разы, если не в десятки раз, меньше книг на испанском, чем на английском. На #bookz'ах я давно пасусь. Знаю и два канала специально для испанских книг. Там по два-три человека с архивами, человек шесть-семь "гостей". Вот такая картина маслом  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Но факт остаётся фактом: фильмы на испанском представлены в интернете далеко не в таком объёме, как на английском

 С этим не поспоришь. Но найти _кое-что_ таки можно.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Легко забрать??? Ну, не знаю. Я лично предпочитаю обменники. Что, там тяжелее на кнопочку тыцнуть?

 Да я вообще тоже по обменникам, хотя бы потому что этот способ распространеннее. Премиумов не покупаю, они мне просто не нужны: не в тех объемах качаю. Поэтому сталкиваюсь с тем, что нужно отбиваться от всплывающих окон, которые браузер почему-то пропустил, смотреть рекламу или ждать ХХ минут, пока с этого файлообменника можно будет скачать какой-нибудь другой файл. Меня это не напрягает. Но в почте такого нет, и кучу небольших файлов было бы удобней забирать оттуда, чем с рапиды с интервалом 45 минут между закачками. А с рапиды в это время можно было бы что-нибудь поувесистее качать. ) И из почтового ящика теоретически можно на свой файл переслать, а потом уж сохранять.   

> Фильмы в почте есть, есть даже сериалы. Я один тянула, но после этого зареклась больше пользоваться подобным сервисом.

 Понимаю.   

> любой пользователь может это сделать, даже случайно

 Да, с этим полностью согласна. Другой минус этого способа — то, что в ящик могут попытаться одновременно зайти несколько людей.   

> Поэтому обменники даже в чем-то надежнее, особенно подобные ifolderу. Там файлы годами могут лежать.

 Намучилась я с айфолдером, когда хотела продлить срок хранения файла. Опять же рекламу смотри, код набери, потом меня выбрасывало и «наша песня хороша, начинай сначала»: реклама, код... Плюнула и просто залила еще раз. Ах да. Отправка письма с вложением много времени не занимает, а вот закачка файла на файлообменник — как когда.
А вообще, для скачивания мне ifolder кажется самым удобным. Жаль, не всегда на него зеркала есть.   

> А для худ.лит-ры на английском пользуюсь в основном Миркой. Там этого добра навалом.

 Да, помню, ты где-то писала, рассказывала, что это за зверь и с чем его едят. (:

----------


## Yazeed

Как вы относитесь к иностранцам, которые навязывают свой язык местному населению?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А для худ.лит-ры на английском пользуюсь в основном Миркой. Там этого добра навалом.
> 			
> 		  Да, помню, ты где-то писала, рассказывала, что это за зверь и с чем его едят. (:

 Да это мне какой-то добрый человек подсказал здесь, на MR, не помню уже, кто именно. И действительно, несколько раз находила там книги, которых нигде не было, даже в осле. Так что штука хорошая, только скорость маленькая.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как вы относитесь к иностранцам, которые навязывают свой язык местному населению?

 Это как?

----------


## Оля

Умучилась! Не могу найти в интернете, как подключить провода из потолка к патрону! Нет, есть схемы, рисунки, есть про фазу-ноль, про винтовую гильзу и верхний контакт, про цвет проводов, про все, что угодно - но вот КАК ПРИКРЕПИТЬ провод к патрону - этого нигде нет! 
Скажите! Вот беру я провод, зачищаю пару сантиметров... ДАЛЬШЕ ЧТО? Просто наматываю голые железяки на "гвоздик" в патроне? Или как? Ну нигде не могу найти!

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Как вы относитесь к иностранцам, которые навязывают свой язык местному населению?   Это как?

 Это, типа, пришли русские, и заставили украинцев говорить по-русски. Канада, сама знаешь кого там в избытке...  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Скажите! Вот беру я провод, зачищаю пару сантиметров... ДАЛЬШЕ ЧТО? Просто наматываю голые железяки на "гвоздик" в патроне? Или как? Ну нигде не могу найти!

 В патронах бывает два вида крепления. Либо зачищенный (~5 мм) провод вставляется в металлическую трубку, и зажимается сбоку контрящим винтом, либо вставляется под под шайбу (как на фото), и зажимается винтом сверху.

----------


## Оля

> В патронах бывает два вида крепления. Либо зачищенный (~5 мм) провод вставляется в металлическую трубку, и зажимается сбоку контрящим винтом, либо вставляется под под шайбу (как на фото), и зажимается винтом сверху.

 У меня такой:  
И прости, я снова не поняла, что именно значит "вставляется под шайбу". Значит ли это, что я беру зачищенный провод и наматываю его вот на резьбу вот этого вот винтика на картинке (а потом завинчиваю винтик в его железячку)?

----------


## BappaBa

В твоем случае наматывать ничего не нужно. Вставляешь зачищенный конец в отверстие сверху, и закручиваешь винт до упора (он, винт, плотно прижмет провод к стенке, и будет хороший контакт).

----------


## Оля

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Это Салоники?  
И вообще, кто-нибудь ездил в Грецию? Понравилось?

----------


## Lampada

Американцы любят ездить в Грецию.
А вот, что писали наши в 2006:  http://forum.ourprivate.net/viewtopic.p ... 5%F6%E8%FF 
и в 2007:  http://forum.privet.com/viewtopic.php?f ... 0%B8%D1%8F ,   http://forum.privet.com/viewtopic.php?f ... 0%B8%D1%8F ,   http://forum.privet.com/viewtopic.php?f ... 0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо, Лампада!   ::  
Че-то так захотелось в Грецию, аж жуть.. Наверное, это весеннее обострение.    ::  
Но посмотрела цены на поездки.. Мама дорогая. Дорого. И в самой Греции вроде как недешево, если верить отзывам. Кило барабулек 26 евро. Удавиться можно.   ::

----------


## ~Olga~

I don't know silly my question or not, but I was told that I could find penfriends on this site. Unfortunately I didn't understand how to do it. Maybe someone help me! I'm from Russia and I learn English and I'd like to practise my English, and that my penfriend practise Russian.

----------


## Leof

Это может быть Санторин, и Сирос, и Миконос, и мало ли какой ищё* островок.
Я был в Греции в 2005 не так уж там всё было и дорого в сравнении с северной Европой. Правда, был я в июле - как это там бишь, синий сезон - меньше всего туристов, жарко.
Жил я в центре Афин - в двенадцати минутах от Акрополя. И вовсе всё было не дорого. И музеи недорого, вообще ничего недорого, не знаю, как там теперь. Вот как раз на островах и может быть дорого, потому как это просто сказочно красивые места, и очень популярные, настолько, что цены там должны быть огого. 
*ещё

----------


## Rtyom

> I don't know silly my question or not, but I was told that I could find penfriends on this site. Unfortunately I didn't understand how to do it. Maybe someone help me! I'm from Russia and I learn English and I'd like to practise my English, and that my penfriend practise Russian.

 We have "Penpals and Language Exchange" lounge.

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Leof*, спасибо. "Дикарем" ездил?  ::

----------


## Leof

Полудикарём. Билет и номер в отеле купил через турфирму.

----------


## Luna

Почему несмотря на тот факт, что я выбрала правильный часовой пояс и время в нем 17:11, на форуме мое время - 18:16?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Правда, был я в июле - как это там бишь, синий сезон - меньше всего туристов, жарко.
> Жил я в центре Афин - в двенадцати минутах от Акрополя.

 Слушал однажды по радио передачу с Аллой Демидовой; ей часто приходится играть в Греции. Она говорит, что если и есть ад на земле, то он летом в Афинах. =)

----------


## Leof

сорок в тени это нормально, это же не пятьдесят.  Если жара утомляет - в музей, в кафе, в церкви, в сады, в стою, в антикварный или сувенирный магазинчик (уж этого-то там-то), на каждом шагу кафешка, где за одну кофию подают графин ледяной минералки и два чистых стакана.
Приходишь на площадь, а тебе пожалуйста, стоит тележка с кокосами, на белую мякоть прямо из тележки вода льётся из фонтанчиков, покупаешь огромную палку из кокоса - это такая Баунти без шоколада и величиной со стеороиновую свечку) - идёшь и понимаешь - есть в жизни счастье. 
А с другой стороны нам в жару было очень уютно, народу мало. Просто мы до этого около пятнадцати лет подряд весь август жили в Крыму. К жаре адаптировались очень быстро. В первый день же и загорели и вовсе без ожогов (наверное, афинский смог помог - "естественный" барьер для УФ).
В самом городе большинство улочек и тротуаров вымощены белым и серым мрамором. Очень чисто и сесть можно прямо на мостовую и ещё и попе прохладно. 
Да попросту, от всего увиденного - такого древнего и удивительно красивого - так дух захватывает, что всё нипочём. А если в жару не хотите - приезжайте зимой. А ещё есть страны много севернее Греции.

----------


## studyr

> Почему несмотря на тот факт, что я выбрала правильный часовой пояс и время в нем 17:11, на форуме мое время - 18:16?

 Там не только часовой пояс, но и летнее время.

----------


## Leof

Нет, постойте-ка, это только для русских IP Гугл Гоголем стал? Нет, в самом деле, у всех Гоголь?
Как это приятно!

----------


## translationsnmru

> Нет, постойте-ка, это только для русских IP Гугл Гоголем стал? Нет, в самом деле, у всех Гоголь?
> Как это приятно!

 C первым апреля!

----------


## Leof

Ничего не знаю, отвечайте прямо на поставленный вопрос!

----------


## Lampada

> Ничего не знаю, отвечайте прямо на поставленный вопрос!

 Ой, как меня легко обмануть!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Акция наполовину ко дню рождения Гоголя была приурочена. Меня тоже позабавило.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Ничего не знаю, отвечайте прямо на поставленный вопрос!

 Ну хорошо. Это зависит от того, какой версий Гугла кто пользуется. От настроек, то бишь. А не от IP.

----------


## studyr

Я паучком пользуюсь  и он мне очень нравится. А что вы о нём думаете? И вообще, кто и чем, кроме Гугла пользуется, и какой поисковик самый лучший?

----------


## Ramil

> Я паучком пользуюсь  и он мне очень нравится. А что вы о нём думаете? И вообще, кто и чем, кроме Гугла пользуется, и какой поисковик самый лучший?

 Нигма это, собственно, не совсем поисковая система. Она использует индексы других поисковых машин (того же гугла, рамблера или яндекса), а затем просто предоставляет возможность фильтровать полученные результаты.

----------


## Zaya

> Нет, постойте-ка, это только для русских IP Гугл Гоголем стал? Нет, в самом деле, у всех Гоголь?
> Как это приятно!

 У меня «Гоголь» вместо «Яндекс» было написано. (: IP украинский. Яндексом как поисковиком редко пользуюсь, почта у меня там.

----------


## Yazeed

Как по-русски называется "*******"?

----------


## Leof

А как он выглядит?

----------


## studyr

> Как по-русски называется "************"?

 У нас до такого ещё не додумались, :fool"  я надеюсь  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Как по-русски называется "*******"?

 Could you please try google it instead?   http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

----------


## gRomoZeka

А можно как-то убрать зависимость Гугла от IP?  
А то он у меня шибко умный стал - до такой степени , что я не могла найти через него цены в США на некий девайс. Он мне выдавал исключительно русскоязычные страницы. После того, как я поставила "показывать страницы in English only" стал выдавать только английские магазины (UK). Бред какой-то.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А можно как-то убрать зависимость Гугла от IP?

 Попробуй так http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w...om/webhp?hl=ru

----------


## Leof

Товарищи граждане!
Кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, дайте мне верный совет.
Некто, живущий далеко от Москвы предлагает мне купить у него книгу. Существует ли проверенный способ, как тут не попасться на уловку мошенника? Как сделать так, чтобы и я, и он могли бы выслать друг другу книгу и плату за неё без всяких опасений? 
Вот например, он скажет: "Вышли мне сперва деньги, я как получу, я книгу-то сразу и вышлю, падла буду, вышлю!"
Человек совершенно незнакомый, вдруг захочет пошутить? 
Например, может он выслать посылку с оплатой при получении? Может быть через ЮПиЭс или ДиЭйчЭл так можно?

----------


## Оля

Ты через молоток, что ли, покупаешь? 
Мне кажется, в такой ситуации может утешать только одно: если этот человек тебя обманет, ты ему напишешь плохой отзыв и публично расскажешь, что он мошенник. Если человек хочет и дальше продавать книги через этот сайт, он не станет мошенничать. 
В случае с наложенным платежом зеркальная ситуация: какие у него гарантии, что ты не передумаешь покупать книгу и действительно всё оплатишь при получении? А он уже потратился. И ты ему тоже совершенно незнаком и с его точки зрения тоже можешь пошутить.

----------


## Leof

Да я прекрасно понимаю, что оба мы в одинаковой ситуации. Наверное, я просто не стану у него ничего покупать, может, кто-то из Москвы откликнется. 
Всё равно спасибо.

----------


## triapkin vasya

> "Вышли мне сперва деньги, я как получу, я книгу-то сразу и вышлю, падла буду, вышлю!"
> Человек совершенно незнакомый, вдруг захочет пошутить?

 После подобной фразы я бы точно никаких денег этому человеку не послал  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Что мешает оформить всё наложенным платежом?

----------


## Leof

Артём, будь так добр, скинь ссылочку, а то я гуглю-гуглю - никак не нагуглю, как это, наложенным платежём?
Это сработает?

----------


## SAn

Подскажите, как правильно:
«Маша вместе с Катей пошл*и* гулять» или же «Маша вместе с Катей пошл*а* гулять»? 
Оригинальный текст: «В дальнейшем подмножество элементов дерева само по себе (без функции структуры) будем называть поддеревом, подразумевая, что его функция структуры определяется из выражения (1.9), и что подмножество вместе с этой функцией структуры _удовлетворяют_ свойствам четверичного дерева.»

----------


## Leof

Правила я не знаю, но мне кажется, что возможны оба варианта.
Если _Машу_ ищут, то _пошла_. Если пропали обе девочки - то _пошли_.
И вообще, подлежащее в именительном падеже - подмножество, вот пусть оно и отвечает за сказуемое. Значит, удовлетворя*ет*. Если написать "Подмножество и функция", было бы удовлетворя*ют*.

----------


## Оля

> Что мешает оформить всё наложенным платежом?

  

> Артём, будь так добр, скинь ссылочку, а то я гуглю-гуглю - никак не нагуглю, как это, наложенным платежём?
> Это сработает?

 Эти два вопросы заданы, чтобы подтвердить название темы?   ::  
Выше уже сказано про наложенный платеж.   ::  
P.S.  

> а то я гуглю-гуглю - никак не нагуглю, как это, наложенным платежём?

 А ты попробуй _to wiki_.   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> А ты попробуй _to wiki_.

 Викитеть! новый глагол я придумал.

----------


## Leof

Э'хм, Оль, извини, пожалуйста, стормозил. *xRoosterx*, думаю, правильное написание - в_и_кить. *SAn*, какой *злой* аватар!   ::   viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17259&p=210178#p210178

----------


## SAn

> *SAn*, какой *злой* аватар!

 Спасибо за комплимент. Сам рисовал.

----------


## SAn

Можно ли сказать проще и понятнее следующую фразу: 
«_Важно лишь, что эти элементы, будучи элементами множеств, являются сравнимыми: для каждой пары элементов (в том числе взятых из разных множеств) можно сказать, один ли это и тот же элемент, либо это два разных элемента._» 
Нужна ли запятая после «в том числе»?
Может, «один ли это и тот же» заменить на «один и тот же ли это»?
Может, «либо это два разных» заменить на «или же это два разных»? 
Как бы избавиться от двойного употребления слова «разных»? В первом случае слово имеет смысл «взятых не обязательно из одного множества», а во втором случае — «операция сравнения элементов сказала нам, что они не равны». Грубо говоря, я определяю слово «сравнимыми» тем текстом, что после двоеточия. А операцию сравнения множеств ещё не ввёл. Поэтому слово «разных» по отношению к множествам употребляю пока в обывательском смысле.

----------


## Полуношник

> Можно ли сказать проще и понятнее следующую фразу: 
> «_Важно лишь, что эти элементы, будучи элементами множеств, являются сравнимыми: для каждой пары элементов (в том числе взятых из разных множеств) можно сказать, один ли это и тот же элемент, либо это два разных элемента._»

 Я бы предложил повыкидывать вводные слова, заодно не нужно будет гадать, нужно ли их выделять запятыми. Если элементы могут быть из разных множеств, так ли важно, что они входят в какое-то множество? И пара элементов, которые на самом деле один - это немного странно.  Может быть, вот так:  _Важно лишь, что эти элементы являются сравнимыми: для каждой пары элементов можно сказать, идентичны ли они или различаются._

----------


## xRoosterx

> *xRoosterx*, думаю, правильное написание - в_и_кить.

 Ага, ты прав, но все-таки несовершенный вид придумал!

----------


## Waterlaz

Лучше так:
«Важно лишь, что для любой пары элементов (в том числе взятых из разных множеств) можно сказать, равны они или нет.»
Все остальное лишнее.
И тем более под сравнимостью элементов как правило понимают возможность поставить между ними знак неравенства (2<=4; 3<=3 или 5коп <= 1руб), что в данном случае повидимому не подразумевалось.

----------


## Lampada

Ой, как смешно!  Сын вдруг меня спрашивают, что я знаю об Анастасии?  А я никогда о ней не слышала и говорю ему, что не было никакой знаменитой Анастасии, кроме, может быть, принцессы, но я и о ней ничего не знаю.  Он с таким сомнением на меня посмотрел!  Пришлось погуглить какого-то Мегре, которого сын высмотрел на ютюбе.  (Стянул фамилию у Сименона?)  Так выдуманный ли это персонаж?

----------


## mishau_

Анастасия За воротник

----------


## it-ogo

> Можно ли сказать проще и понятнее следующую фразу: 
> «_Важно лишь, что эти элементы, будучи элементами множеств, являются сравнимыми: 
> для каждой пары элементов (в том числе взятых из разных множеств) можно сказать, один ли это и тот же элемент, либо это два разных элемента._» 
> Нужна ли запятая после «в том числе»?
> Может, «один ли это и тот же» заменить на «один и тот же ли это»?
> Может, «либо это два разных» заменить на «или же это два разных»? 
> Как бы избавиться от двойного употребления слова «разных»? В первом случае слово имеет смысл «взятых не обязательно из одного множества», а во втором случае — «операция сравнения элементов сказала нам, что они не равны». Грубо говоря, я определяю слово «сравнимыми» тем текстом, что после двоеточия. А операцию сравнения множеств ещё не ввёл. Поэтому слово «разных» по отношению к множествам употребляю пока в обывательском смысле.

 Не уверен, что мешать "обывательский смысл" с математической терминологией - хорошая идея. 
А понятие универсального множества уже введено? Должно быть, раз введено понятие множества вообще. Обычно говорят об элементах универсального множества, а не об "элементах множеств (в том числе взятых из разных множеств)". И, таки-да, по-моему понятие "сравнимость" относится скорее к "абсолютной величине", чем к "отношению равенства" (которое, судя по тексту, и описывается).

----------


## BappaBa

> Ой, как смешно!  Сын вдруг меня спрашивают, что я знаю об Анастасии?  А я никогда о ней не слышала и говорю ему, что не было никакой знаменитой Анастасии, кроме, может быть, принцессы, но я и о ней ничего не знаю.  Он с таким сомнением на меня посмотрел!  Пришлось погуглить какого-то Мегре, которого сын высмотрел на ютюбе.  (Стянул фамилию у Сименона?)  Так выдуманный ли это персонаж?

 http://www.anastasia.ru/  

> Фонд «Анастасия» учрежден Владимиром Николаевичем Мегре и зарегистрирован администрацией г. Владимира 17 марта 1999 г.

 Году в 2000-м я видел пару книжек "Звенящие Кедры России". Думаю, мало кому это интересно, и мало кто про это знает.

----------


## lae

И у меня в запасе есть глупый вопрос    ::   
Как Вы реагируете, когда говорят "русские", имея в виду россиян, и "англичане" по отношению к британцам вообще? 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Как Вы реагируете, когда говорят "русские", имея в виду россиян, и "англичане" по отношению к британцам вообще?

 Если я такое услышу, ни один мускул не дрогнет на моем лице.   ::   ::   
А что, надо как-то реагировать?   ::

----------


## lae

> А что, надо как-то реагировать?

 Просто хочу понять: у слова "русские" есть значение "россияне" или нет?
I just want to know if the usage of "русский" in meaning "россияне" (citizens fo Russia) is correct. 
А если все-таки ошибка, хотелось бы узнать как реагируют на аналогичные опусы (на примере британцев).
And if it isn't I'd like to know what do people think about the same errors.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Оля  А что, надо как-то реагировать?     Просто хочу понять: у слова "русские" есть значение "россияне" или нет?
> I just want to know if the usage of "русский" in meaning "россияне" (citizens fo Russia) is correct. 
> А если все-таки ошибка, хотелось бы узнать как реагируют на аналогичные опусы (на примере британцев).
> And if it isn't I'd like to know what do people think about the same errors.

 Ну, русским не обязательно является россиянин, и наоборот. Также, _британец_ включает в значение тех, кто из Шотландии, Уэйльса, Англии, и Ирландии. Если зовешь шотландца англичанином, то это ошибка. 
Помимо того, я не люблю, когда кто-то говорит, что я говорю по-американски.

----------


## SAn

Help! Срочно нужно перевести на английский: 
«Требуется уменьшить невязку системы уравнений в заданное число раз» 
Первая часть предложения — простая. А вот как перевести «в заданное число раз» — не знаю  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Help! Срочно нужно перевести на английский:
> «Требуется уменьшить невязку системы уравнений в заданное число раз»
> Первая часть предложения — простая. А вот как перевести «в заданное число раз» — не знаю

 In a given number of times?

----------


## doninphxaz

По-моему, это будет сложное обсуждение.  Я начал новый топик о нем здесь:  viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17345#p211284

----------


## Waterlaz

Мне лично не очень нравится слово россиянин. Скорее говорю русский.

----------


## lae

Ещё раз немного про русских и россиян. Спасибо всем, кто ответил. Нашла вот эту ветку. В прошлый раз я её как-то проглядела, за что прошу прощени_я_. 
(удаляю) 
Сама-то я до сих пор считала, что «англичане» и «британцы» —  это не синонимы. И того же мнения я была о «русских» и «россиянах». Но когда в живой речи эти понятия постоянно подмениваются, невольно задаёшь себе вопрос: а всё ли так однозначно?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Просто у меня складывается впечатление, что «россиянами» себя называет только та упрямая часть нерусских жителей России, для которых одинаково важны их российское гражданство и нерусские корни.

 А всё ли так однозначно?
Почему вы думаете, что они так себя называют из упрямства? Может, они не хотят услышать в ответ "да какой ты на фиг русский?"

----------


## Zaya

> В прошлый раз я её как-то проглядела, за что прошу прощени*я*.

----------


## lae

> Originally Posted by lae  прошу прощени*я*.

 Да, спасибо за поправку.   

> Почему вы думаете, что они так себя называют из упрямства? Может, они не хотят услышать в ответ "да какой ты на фиг русский?"

 Вы правы. И вообще, моё сообщение уже раздражает меня саму: непродуманное. Хотела его удалить, но на него уже ответили.

----------


## Yazeed

How do you put accent vowel on cyrillic vowels with Mac?

----------


## Оля

Можно ли удалить зуб мудрости, если он еще не вырос до конца? 
(очень болит   ::  )

----------


## Lampada

> Можно ли удалить зуб мудрости, если он еще не вырос до конца? 
> (очень болит   )

 Да, тут их удаляют ещё до того, как они показались.   Бывает, что они растут под углом 45 градусов и так сдавливают зубы между ними, что они смещаются и в итоге получается не ряд зубов, а неровный частокол.  (Это, к сожалению, случилось в нижней челюсти у сына, а я заметила слишком поздно).

----------


## Оля

> Да, тут их удаляют ещё до того, как они показались.   Бывает, что они растут под углом 45 градусов и так сдавливают зубы между ними, что в итоге получается не ряд зубов, а неровный частокол.

 У меня этот уже давно показался, даже вырос почти, но я надеюсь, его еще можно удалить...

----------


## Crocodile

> Можно ли удалить зуб мудрости, если он еще не вырос до конца?
> (очень болит   )

 Попробуй полоскание чуть тёплым раствором календулы.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Да, тут их удаляют ещё до того, как они показались.   Бывает, что они растут под углом 45 градусов и так сдавливают зубы между ними, что они смещаются и в итоге получается не ряд зубов, а неровный частокол.   У меня этот уже давно показался, даже вырос почти, но я надеюсь, его еще можно удалить...

 Может быть, у тебя они будут здоровенькими и вырастут ровненько вверх, тогда, мне кажется, их необязательно трогать. Я бы сделала рентген и посоветовалась с дантистом.

----------


## Оля

> Попробуй полоскание чуть тёплым раствором календулы.

 Он от этого выпадет?   ::     

> Может быть, у тебя они будут здоровенькими и вырастут ровненько вверх, тогда, мне кажется, их необязательно трогать. Я бы сделала рентген и посоветовалась с дантистом.

 Нет, он уже почти вырос, и там без всякого рентгена видно, что вырос очень криво. Сейчас болит не так, как когда рос, но все равно вызывает сильный дискомфорт. Как раз потому что вырос криво. Ладно, буду искать, где его можно удалить.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Попробуй полоскание чуть тёплым раствором календулы.   Он от этого выпадет?

 Только при достаточной концентрации внутренней энергии.   ::   
Боль может быть вызвана воспалением десны.   ::

----------


## Оля

Существуют ли такие кухонные комбайны или как там еще эти штуки могут называться, которые превращают картофель в пюре? Скажем, я картошку почистила, сварила, а потом положила в какую-то штуку, добавила туда молока или воды, и через пару минут всё это превращается в пюре? 
P.S. То, что у меня получается ручным способом, это не пюре (по крайней мере, мне не нравится).

----------


## Crocodile

> Существуют ли такие кухонные комбайны или как там еще эти штуки могут называться, которые превращают картофель в пюре? Скажем, я картошку почистила, сварила, а потом положила в какую-то штуку, добавила туда молока или воды, и через пару минут всё это превращается в пюре? 
> P.S. То, что у меня получается ручным способом, это не пюре (по крайней мере, мне не нравится).

 Возможны варианты:   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Существуют ли такие кухонные комбайны или как там еще эти штуки могут называться, которые превращают картофель в пюре?

 Ага, из-за зуба перешла на пюре?   ::  Терпи, запасные зубы нам ещё пригодятся.

----------


## Оля

> Ага, из-за зуба перешла на пюре?

 Нет, не из-за зуба, он мне есть совсем не мешает.   ::   
Просто мне почему-то очень нравится то пюре, которое продается в столовых (да-да, то самое, жидкое такое), а когда я пытаюсь сделать его дома, получается какая-то, я извиняюсь... фигня. Во-первых, не получается однородной массы без комков, а во-вторых вкус какой-то не тот.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Ага, из-за зуба перешла на пюре?

 Нет, не из-за зуба, он мне есть совсем не мешает.   ::   
Просто мне почему-то очень нравится то пюре, которое продается в столовых (да-да, то самое, жидкое такое), а когда я пытаюсь сделать его дома, получается какая-то, я извиняюсь... фигня. Во-первых, не получается однородной массы без комков, а во-вторых вкус какой-то не тот.[/quote:1ee6ivgg]
Брр-р. Если нравится пюре из столовой, может стоит просто покупать порошок и разводить горячей водой? А вообще-то, пюре без комков - это просто, даже я знаю секрет его приготовления. Вари дольше, мни пока не остыла. 
З.Ы. Если не получается сварить яйца - спрашивай, подскажу.   ::

----------


## Оля

> А вообще-то, пюре без комков - это просто, даже я знаю секрет его приготовления. Вари дольше, мни пока не остыла. 
> З.Ы. Если не получается сварить яйца - спрашивай, подскажу.

 Да не, я вообще-то умею готовить (ну я не супер-повар, конечно, но все-таки   ::  ). Я и борщ варить умею, и жаркое делаю... Но пюре почему-то у меня не получается. Варю до посинения, мну до умопомрачения.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> А вообще-то, пюре без комков - это просто, даже я знаю секрет его приготовления. Вари дольше, мни пока не остыла. 
> З.Ы. Если не получается сварить яйца - спрашивай, подскажу.

 Да не, я вообще-то умею готовить (ну я не супер-повар, конечно, но все-таки   ::  ). Я и борщ варить умею, и жаркое делаю... Но пюре почему-то у меня не получается. Варю до посинения, мну до умопомрачения.[/quote:19yext3j]
Не надо мять долго, надо мять горячую. Если остыла, можно сделать оливье, а пюре уже не получится.   ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Оля] 

> Ага, из-за зуба перешла на пюре?

 Нет, не из-за зуба, он мне есть совсем не мешает.   ::   
Просто мне почему-то очень нравится то пюре, которое продается в столовых (да-да, то самое, жидкое такое), а когда я пытаюсь сделать его дома, получается какая-то, я извиняюсь... фигня. Во-первых, не получается однородной массы без комков, а во-вторых вкус какой-то не тот.[/quote:134z6r1g]
По-моему, зависит от сорта картошки.   Из красной - поре я никогда не делаю. Из белой крупной должно получиться.   Всегда бросаю картошку в кипящую воду.  Молоко добавляю горячее.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Молоко добавляю горячее.

 Ух, что-то я сомневаюсь, что пюре в столовой на молоке делают.

----------


## Юрка

> Но пюре почему-то у меня не получается. Варю до посинения, мну до умопомрачения.

 Думаю, надо спросить на www.povarenok.ru
Я, когда мне вырвали зуб (стоматологи любят облегчать себе жизнь), делал пюре из сухого картофельного порошка. Получается идеально. Но по сути фигня конечно.

----------


## Юрка

Мне кажется странным произношение слова *please* в клипе Pink - please don't leave me ( http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8734n ... al-v_music ).
Звучит почти как "плит"? Особенно в конце клипа. Или я ошибаюсь?  ::

----------


## studyr

> Мне кажется странным произношение слова *please* в клипе Pink - please don't leave me ( http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8734n ... al-v_music ).
> Звучит почти как "плит"? Особенно в конце клипа. Или я ошибаюсь?

 Здесь вот у неё получше вышло: http://www.musicshoppe.com/music/conten ... Mix%29.mp3

----------


## Звездочёт

Странно, а я слышу чёткое please. Там "з" просто тихое, произносится почти без выдоха. Может быть, поэтому оно кажется глухим?

----------


## kamka

У меня есть вопрос, а даже два, подходящие к теме - очень глупые, но надеюсь вы помогите   ::  
В начале августа я собираюсь ехать в Петербург и Москву (  ::  ), но по этой причине, что у нас погода в этом году как-то не совсем как летняя получилась, мне хочется спросить у вас какие прогнозы на август в России?
И ещё, лучше обменять деньги на доллары, или евро? Я также хочу взать немного наших злотых - как обеспечение, значит потратить их не планирую, но знаю, что лучше взать денег более, чем менее; но не хочу их обменять, потому что это не совсем окупаемое сначала не евро, а потом вновь на злотые. И здесь появляется вопрос - есть ли какаие проблемы, чтобы в России, в любом канторе злотые обменять? Спрашиваю, потому что знаю, что не везде все деньги берут - в Польше например очень трудно шотландские фунты обменять.

----------


## BappaBa

1. Заранее про погоду сложно что-либо сказать.
2. И доллары и евро без проблем меняются в банках и обменниках почти на каждом углу (Питер и Москва). Со злотыми, наверняка, всё сложнее; скорее всего можно обменять только в банках (в Сбербанке уж точно должны).

----------


## Звездочёт

До августа ещё треть месяца осталась. Это слишком много для точного прогноза. Общий прогноз для Москвы можно посмотреть тут: http://meteoinfo.ru/forecasts (на английском http://wmc.meteoinfo.ru/forecasts). Но там предупреждают, что его нужно сверять с прогнозом местных отделений Росгидромета. Для Москвы погоду можно уточнить тут: http://meteoinfo.ru/egmb (раздел "ПРОГНОЗ ПОГОДЫ ПО МОСКВЕ И МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ"). Например, сегодня там такая информация на 5 дней вперёд:  

> *21 июля*. Ночью облачно с прояснениями, дождь, местами сильный, гроза, температура в Москве 17..19°, по области 15..20°. Днем переменная облачность, местами кратковременный дождь, температура в Москве 23..25°, по области 20..25°, Ветер северо-западный и западный, 5-10 м/с. *22-23 июля.* Переменная облачность. Ночью преимущественно без осадков, температура в Москве 12..14°, по области 9..14°, днем местами кратковременный дождь, температура в Москве 21..23°, по области 19..24°. Ветер западный 3-8 м/с. *24 июля.* Переменная облачность. Преимущественно без осадков. Температура ночью 10..15°, днем 21..26°. Ветер слабый. *25 июля.* Облачно с прояснениями. Кратковременный дождь. Температура ночью 13..18°, днем 20..25°. Ветер западной четверти 3-8 м/с.

 Так что погоду лучше узнавать перед самым отъездом.

----------


## Звездочёт

Валютный курс в Сбербанке (справа "Курсы иностранной валюты на хх.хх.2009"): http://www.sbrf.ru/ru/person/currency/operations/
В разделе "Подробнее" в RTF формате приведена более подробная статистика: http://www.sbrf.ru/ru/valkprev/archive_2/ 
Краткая динамика валютных цен на главной странице: http://www.sbrf.ru/

----------


## kamka

Спасибо   ::  
Что касается погоды, я конечно не имела в виду точных прогноз, а только более менее как в этом году ваше лето выглядит, и чего можно ожидать. Но спасибо за этот сайт с прогнозой, вы правы, что лучше просто проверить перед отъездом   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Спасибо   
> Что касается погоды, я конечно не имела в виду точных прогноз, а только более менее как в этом году ваше лето выглядит, и чего можно ожидать. Но спасибо за этот сайт с прогнозой, вы правы, что лучше просто проверить перед отъездом

 Сегодня в Питере днём до 22-26 градусов (по Цельсию). Вчера было холоднее (я в одной рубашке замёрз как цуцик). 
А со злотым, как я понял, могут быть проблемы. В любом и каждом отделении Сбербанка обменять не получится. Сбербанк - это самый большой и распространённый банк для физических лиц. 
Посмотрел на сайте Альфа-банка: там тоже засада (нет такой информации). Задал им по электронной почте вопрос, посмотрим, что ответят.

----------


## kamka

Юрка, огромное спасибо за помощь!   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

Да, в Москве сегодня тоже прохладно. Хотя сейчас, ближе к вечеру, выглянуло солнце, и за окном +22°С. Хотя признаюсь, я очень рад этой погоде. Жара уже надоела досмерти.

----------


## Юрка

> И здесь появляется вопрос - есть ли какаие проблемы, чтобы в России, в любом канторе злотые обменять?

 Альфа-банк мне ответил, что злотые не меняют. 
Сбербанк не меняет.
Северо-западный Сбербанк меняет только в Калининградской области: http://szb.sbrf.ru/departaments/uvo_vnal.asp
ВТБ24 не меняет.
Так что, kamka, обменять не удастся, не бери.

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  И здесь появляется вопрос - есть ли какаие проблемы, чтобы в России, в любом канторе злотые обменять?   Альфа-банк мне ответил, что злотые не меняют. 
> Сбербанк не меняет.
> Северо-западный Сбербанк меняет только в Калининградской области: http://szb.sbrf.ru/departaments/uvo_vnal.asp
> ВТБ24 пока ничего не ответил. 
> Так что, kamka, обменять не удастся, не бери.

 Даже не знаю как тебя благодарить!   ::  найогромнейшое спасибо!!!

----------


## Полуношник

> Так что, kamka, обменять не удастся, не бери.

 Проще всего положить деньги на банковскую карточку Visa или MsterCard. Ни с получением наличных, ни с оплатой в магазинах не должно быть никаких проблем независимо от валюты счёта.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Так что, kamka, обменять не удастся, не бери.

 Проще всего положить деньги на банковскую карточку Visa или MsterCard. Ни с получением наличных, ни с оплатой в магазинах не должно быть никаких проблем независимо от валюты счёта.[/quote:3efodr8z] 
Да, но если у тебя счет в злотых, а расплачиваешься ты в другой стране и в другой валюте, тебя сильно огорчит тот курс, по которому произойдет конвертация.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by "Юрка":3fwuxwps  Так что, kamka, обменять не удастся, не бери.   Проще всего положить деньги на банковскую карточку Visa или MsterCard. Ни с получением наличных, ни с оплатой в магазинах не должно быть никаких проблем независимо от валюты счёта.

 Да, но если у тебя счет в злотых, а расплачиваешься ты в другой стране и в другой валюте, тебя сильно огорчит тот курс, по которому произойдет конвертация.[/quote:3fwuxwps]
Наверно, зависит от банка, выдавшего карточку. В любом случае, как "неприкосновенный запас" должно подойти. По крайней мере его можно будет использовать, в отличие от наличных.

----------


## Юрка

> Даже не знаю как тебя благодарить!

 Как-как... Когда поеду в Польшу, ты мне скажешь: "не бери рубли, тут не обменять!" и будем квиты.   ::

----------


## vox05

Есть такое заведение 49valut.ru , ажно с 2 точками на всю москву, там есть (ну или может быть), но курс купить/продать вроде 9.5 / 11.5  - 20% разницы.

----------


## studyr

> Originally Posted by kamka  Даже не знаю как тебя благодарить!     Как-как... Когда поеду в Польшу, ты мне скажешь: "не бери рубли, тут не обменять!" и будем квиты.

 В 94-м на рынке на стадионе в Варшаве я видел обменник в котором принимали рубли. Но курс был невыгодным. Лучше было менять баксы. Или спирт "Рояль".

----------


## MasterAdmin

Here's my silly question.  
Why is this thread so long?

----------


## it-ogo

Because it is the ultimate one.

----------


## BappaBa

Кто-нибудь знает, крымские и волжские татары говорят на одном языке?

----------


## Ramil

> Кто-нибудь знает, крымские и волжские татары говорят на одном языке?

 
Нет.

----------


## Оля

Слушайте, народ, помогите...   ::   
У меня вот есть дверной звонок, как его подключить?
С лестничной площадки в квартиру заходит двухжильный провод от кнопки звонка.     
P.S. Что такое ноль и фаза, я знаю, где распредкоробка, знаю, как туда соваться, знаю.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Слушайте, народ, помогите...  
> У меня вот есть дверной звонок, как его подключить?
> С лестничной площадки в квартиру заходит двухжильный провод от кнопки звонка.

 Судя по надписи на звонке на два торчащих провода надо подавать 220В, чтобы он зазвонил. Если это так, то один провод звонка на ноль, второй провод звонка на провод кнопки, оставшийся свободный провод кнопки на фазу. (Но если на звонке помимо двух проводов для 220В есть еще какие нибудь, то нужно инструкцию смотреть).

----------


## Оля

> Но если на звонке помимо двух проводов для 220В есть еще какие нибудь, то нужно инструкцию смотреть.

 Нет, там только два провода. А инструкции нет.
Спасибо!

----------


## Zubr

Какие сайты вы посоветуете, где скачать субтитры на русском для русских фильмов? Кроме этих двух: http://subs.com.ru/ & http://subtitry.ru, в которых субтитров для фильма _Мне двадцать лет_ не найти. Без субтитров не обойдусь, ведь русские говорят очень быстро, ну, как будто пулемёт.

----------


## BappaBa

> Какие сайты вы посоветуете, где скачать субтитры на русском для русских фильмов? Кроме этих двух: http://subs.com.ru/ & http://subtitry.ru, в которых субтитров для фильма _Мне двадцать лет_ не найти. Без субтитров не обойдусь, ведь русские говорят очень быстро, ну, как будто пулемёт.

 Как уверяет автор раздачи, отсюда http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1221292 можно скачать субтитры на русском и английском.

----------


## Zubr

> Как уверяет автор раздачи, отсюда http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1221292 можно скачать субтитры на русском и английском.

 Оттуда можно скачать фильм вместе с субтитрами, только у меня фильм уже есть, так что удобнее бы найти одни субтитры. Более того, я хочу напечатать субтитры и прочитать их прежде чем посмотреть фильм.
Если это хоть невозможно, то не заплачу я. Беда-то не велика.

----------


## BappaBa

> Оттуда можно скачать фильм вместе с субтитрами, только у меня фильм уже есть, так что удобнее бы найти одни субтитры. Более того, я хочу напечатать субтитры и прочитать их прежде чем посмотреть фильм. Даже если это невозможно, то я не заплачу. Беда-то не велика.

 Мда, я думал, что будет достаточно скачать оттуда файлы *.SUB, но там оказались только *.VOB, *.BUP, *.IFO. Оказывается сейчас на ДВД субтитры лежат не в текстовом виде, а картинкой.  Прочитал я эту http://subtitry.ru/help.php?faq=19 тему, и заскучал. =) Похоже, придется тебе обойтись без сабов к этому фильму, извини уж.

----------


## Zubr

> Мда, я думал, что будет достаточно скачать оттуда файлы *.SUB, но там оказались только *.VOB, *.BUP, *.IFO. Оказывается сейчас на ДВД субтитры лежат не в текстовом виде, а картинкой.  Прочитал я эту http://subtitry.ru/help.php?faq=19 тему, и заскучал. =) Похоже, придется тебе обойтись без сабов к этому фильму, извини уж.

 Что же мне извинить? Спасибо же тебе, за помощь и за исправление. Я ничего не понимаю в том, что ты говоришь, и всё это кажется очень сложно. Лучше забыть об этом.   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

1) _"Даже если это невозможно, то не заплачу я"._
2) _Что же мне извинить? Спасибо же тебе, за помощь..._ 
[Это] звучит поэтично.  ::  В случае №1 из-за порядка слов во второй части предложения. В случае №2 поэтично звучит "спасибо" вместе с "же".

----------


## Юрка

В Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional есть средства для редактирования файлов формата pdf?  ::  
Типа "стирательная резинка" (eraser) или чтобы удалять выделенные прямоугольные области (cut).
Моя задача - почистить файл от лишнего.
В Tools есть пункт Drawing Markups/Pencil Eraser Tool. Выбираю его, но ничего не происходит.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> В Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional есть средства для редактирования файлов формата pdf?  
> Типа "стирательная резинка" (eraser) или чтобы удалять выделенные примоугольные области (cut).
> Моя задача - почистить файл от лишнего.
> В Tools есть пункт Drawing Markups/Pencil Eraser Tool. Выбираю его, но ничего не происходит.

 Чем мучиться с акробатом, гораздо проще будет сконвертировать PDF обратно в ворд, внести необходимые исправления и загнать обратно в PDF.
Конвертеров в интернете - тьма.

----------


## Оля

Где можно почитать текст закона о запрете курения в общественных местах? У нас вообще есть такой закон?

----------


## BappaBa

> Где можно почитать текст закона о запрете курения в общественных местах? У нас вообще есть такой закон?

 Есть *Об ограничении курения табака* http://wbase.duma.gov.ru/ntc/vdoc.asp?kl=9722

----------


## Оля

> Есть *Об ограничении курения табака* http://wbase.duma.gov.ru/ntc/vdoc.asp?kl=9722

 Спасибо. 
Понятно, не закон, а филькина грамота - как будто кто-то раньше курил в автобусах или прямо на рабочих местах...

----------


## Оля

У меня... ммм.. очень необычный вопрос.   ::   
Если на выходе из супермаркета на требование охранника открыть сумку или еще, чего доброго, пройти в подсобку и т.п. я пошлю его... да, да, матом   ::  (ну просто вот так он меня достал, что я уже не уверена, что я от этого удержусь, если он меня еще раз остановит) - так вот, я что-нибудь нарушу с точки зрения закона? Меня могут заграбастать за употребление нецензурной лексики в отношении... должностого лица или что-то в этом роде? Ну или просто за ее публичное употребление? Ну или не заграбастать, а как-нибудь потом "предъявить"? 
P.S. Ребята, правда, ОЧЕНЬ достал.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Если на выходе из супермаркета на требование охранника открыть сумку или еще, чего доброго, пройти в подсобку и т.п. я пошлю его... да, да, матом

 На просьбу открыть сумку звать свидетелей и открывать сумку в писутствии свидетелей с записью в жалобною книгу с подписями свидетелей. (При отказе охранника позвать свидетелей на открывание сумки звать милицию). Запись сфотографировать, после третьего раза официальную жалобу о домогательстве владельцу супермаркета, после четвертого раза жалобу в милицию. 
На предложение пройти в подсобку кричать громко матом о попытке изнасилования, позвать свидетелей, записать их телефоны, после чего сразу обязательно жалобу в милицию. 
Охранники не являются сотрудниками правоохранительных органов (в 99% случаев, оставшийся 1% для спец объектов). Никакого физического воздействия на гражданина без его согласия оказывать не могут, *хотя сами они об этом не знают*. Они имеют право только позвать свидетелей если вы что-то сделали и записать показания, ну и вызвать милицию если вы разбушевались.

----------


## Ramil

Можно смело слать - по закону он не может ничего сделать. Только культурно, чтобы тебя нельзя было обвинить в мелком хулиганстве (а именно это вменяется за нецензурную брань в общественном месте). Если всё-таки тебя задерживают физически (т. е. не дают уйти) - сама пригрози милицией. Т. е. надо объяснить, что сейчас не он, а ты вызовешь милицию, также объясни, что без сотрудника органов ты никуда не пойдешь, ни в какое подсобное помещение и с места не сдвинешься, пока они не появятся. Поинтересуйся именем, фамилией и должностью того сотрудника охраны, который хочет тебя задержать. Можно апеллировать к окружающим людям - вообще всячески привлекай к себе как можно больше внимания (только держись в рамках КоАП и УК  ::  ).
После разбирательства (чем бы оно ни закончилось), можно попросить книгу жалоб и предложений и увековечить память о сотруднике охраны на её страницах.
Думаю, если в этот супермаркет ты ходишь регулярно, то после одного такого шоу тебя запомнят и связываться с тобой уже никто не захочет.

----------


## translationsnmru

Он к тебе лично неровно дышит, или он всех останавливает, кто с сумками из торгового зала выходит? В последнем случае можно попробовать оставлять сумку в камере хранения  :: .

----------


## BappaBa

Лучше вообще обходиться без мата с незнакомыми людьми, для некоторых это очень серьезное оскорбление. И его попробуй понять - в супермаркетах воруют по-черному.

----------


## Ramil

> Лучше вообще обходиться без мата с незнакомыми людьми, для некоторых это очень серьезное оскорбление. И его попробуй понять - в супермаркетах воруют по-черному.

 Определённый процент "естественной убыли" (сюда включается также порча продуктов и утрата товарного вида) уже заложен в стоимость. Так что супермаркет от этого особых убытков не несёт. А вот материться действительно не стоит - психов на свободе гуляет очень много. Знаю случай, когда в ответ на весьма тривиальный бытовой посыл незнакомца человека пырнули ножом.

----------


## Оля

Ребята, понимаете какая ситуация - "понять его", в принципе, не сложно: он просто держит меня за воровку. Дело в том, что был такой случай - на выходе из этого супермаркета (это, кстати, ОБИ) у меня что-то запищало на металлоискателях. Меня тут же остановил этот охранник и невнятно что-то бормоча себе под нос (да я и не прислушивалась, думала, что-то дежурное типа "откройте сумку") стал подвигать меня куда-то в сторону. Я думала, на пару метров подвигает, ну чтобы немного в сторонку отойти и там заглянуть в сумку. Я В ПРИНЦИПЕ не против, тем более если на мне ЗАПИЩАЛО. Но вот он меня двигает, двигает, и мы все не останавливаемся и не останавливаемся. Я начинаю пытаться остановиться и спросить типа "куда надо отойти-то?", а он меня продолжает двигать и говорит "вас сейчас обыщут, не бойтесь, это буду делать не я, а женщина".
Тут еще дело в том, что однажды меня задержали в "Пятерочке" (но это была охранница), и она меня действительно типа "обыскала" (попросила расстегнуть куртку и даже похлопала по карманам и т.п.), но она это сделала прямо у касс (ну чуть в стороне, мы отошли на пару метров). Ну вот я тут в ОБИ и подумала, что меня отводят куда-то ну не пару, а метров на двадцать, но опять же мне в голову не пришло, что меня ведут в подсобку!! По дороге я еще пару раз останавливалась и просила, чтобы мне хотя бы сказали, до какого места надо идти! Я бы тогда пошла САМА, без всякого подталкивания (а так со стороны всё это выглядело, как будто воровку ведут под белы ручки, а она пытается сопротивляться). Он мне, наконец, сказал, что ведет меня в подсобку. Так вот, чтобы пройти в эту подсобку, надо было пройти еще один металлоискатель, и на нем у меня ОПЯТЬ запищало!
Короче, довел он меня до подсобки, "сдал" там меня женщине и ушел. Как там меня обыскивали, это долго рассказывать, но это тоже отдельная история (типа "доставайте сами, что украли" и т.п.). В итоге женщина передо мной извинилась (ну естественно в подсобке и наедине!) и отпустила меня. Кстати, что именно у меня пищало, я так и не знаю, потому что когда я выходила обратно через металлоискатель, ничего не запищало, я даже несколько раз прошла. У меня с собой были: мобильник, ключ от домофона, проездной. Думаю, что-то из этого могло пищать. 
Вот. Это была первая часть Марлезонского балета. 
А потом началась вторая. КАЖДЫЙ раз, когда этот охранник меня видит в этом магазине (а я, бывает, выхожу через выход без покупок), он меня останавливает и шмонает! У меня уже просто стресс по этому поводу! Я даже в ОБИ не хочу ехать при одной мысли о нем. Причем у меня НИЧЕГО НЕ ПИЩИТ! Он просто считает меня воровкой и поэтому останавливает и шмонает! И я понять не могу: он ведь меня явно помнит - ну что, трудно сообразить, что если человек один раз ничего не вынес, второй раз ничего не вынес, пятый раз не вынес - ТО ОН НИКОГДА НИЧЕГО НЕ ВЫНОСИТ!
Трудно сообразить, что если бы в тот раз я действительно что-то пыталась украсть (разузнать, чем закончилась история с обыском задержанного им покупателя он, разумеется, не удосужился) - то я бы не пришла в этот магазин еще раз?! Да еще столько раз! 
Вот поэтому я просто уже не уверена, что когда он до меня в следующий докопается, я ему не скажу что-нибудь типа "да пошел ты на..." или "ты меня за...."   ::  А вообще-то уже близка к тому, чтобы писать на него жалобу. Только его сначала сфотографировать надо (только у них там, блин, фотографировать, кажется, нельзя).

----------


## CoffeeCup

В данном случае парень вроде как работу делает, но меру  конечно нужно знать. На твоем месте после очередной его просьбы я бы потребовал, чтобы он извинился перед тобой в присутствии его начальника, неплохо бы кого нибудь в свидетели позвать, когда он захочет тебя проверить. Т.е. ты не против того, что тебя проверили, но поскольку ничего не нашли они обязаны принести извинения. После пары извинений при начальнике у него пропадет желание тебя останавливать. (После того как он извинится и ты уйдешь, начальник ему скажет, что он все правильно сделал, что тебя остановил, но после нескольких извинений эффект будет.)

----------


## Оля

> Т.е. ты не против того, что тебя проверили

 Нет, я против того, чтобы меня проверяли просто потому, что охраннику так захотелось. Я не против этого только если при проходе через металлоискатели у меня что-нибудь запищало.   

> начальник ему скажет, что он все правильно сделал, что тебя остановил

 Вот, кстати, не понимаю, в чем правильность.

----------


## translationsnmru

Ну, раз он именно к тебе цепляется, то действительно нужно каждый раз требовать, чтобы он вызывал начальника - и извинялся при начальнике. Каждый раз. Ещё можно написать на info@obi.ru, изложив всю историю дела, указав полное имя охранника (у него, кстати, есть беджик? Если нет, то при очередном инциденте нужно  выяснить имя) и обязательно подписавшись настоящим именем. Можно намекнуть на возможность суда. Охраннику как минимум посоветуют быть поаккуратнее. 
Как вариант - пойти в отделении милиции, на территории которого располжен гипермаркет, и подать письменное заявление. Но это может обернутся ещё худшей нервотрёпкой. Девять шансов из десяти, что заявление откажутся сначала принимать, или скажут что-то типа "Да зачем заявление, мы с ним так поговорим". Чтобы хотя бы что-то сделали, нужно чтобы заявление приняли и зарегистрировали. Если его примут, то можно гарантировать, что к охраннику как минимум подойдут и побеседуют. Даст ли это результаты - другой вопрос.

----------


## ekaterinak

Не хочется заводить под мой вопрос отдельную тему. Помогите пожалуйста вот с чем:
по-русски я печатаю на клавиатуре не гляда на нее (т.е. "вслепую"). Научилась такому "фокусу" с помощью одной незамысловатой программки-тренажера (если кому интересно, могу поделиться). Совсем по-другому обстоит дело с печатанием на латинице. Приходится каждую букву выискивать. Может у кого-нибудь есть программка-тренажерчик для латиницы или вы знаете где ее можно скачать? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Не хочется заводить под мой вопрос отдельную тему. Помогите пожалуйста вот с чем:
> по-русски я печатаю на клавиатуре не гляда на нее (т.е. "вслепую"). Научилась такому "фокусу" с помощью одной незамысловатой программки-тренажера (если кому интересно, могу поделиться). Совсем по-другому обстоит дело с печатанием на латинице. Приходится каждую букву выискивать. Может у кого-нибудь есть программка-тренажерчик для латиницы или вы знаете где ее можно скачать? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

 Здесь смотрела?

----------


## Zaya

Мне Стамина нравится. http://stamina.ru/overview.htm
Музыку и звуки можно отключить в настройках (если раздражают). Упражнениями я почти не пользовалась, выбирала какой-нибудь текстовый файл на нужном языке на компьютере. Правда, мне программа нужна была не для того, чтобы научиться печатать на новой раскладке, а чтобы измерить скорость или просто посмотреть, на какой клавише находится нужный мне символ (когда на немецком печатала). http://typingsoft.com/screenshots.htm

----------


## Оля

Неужели кто-то смотрит женский футбол? Зачем он вообще нужен?

----------


## ekaterinak

Спасибо, Рамиль и Зая. Вы очень мне помогли.

----------


## Оля

Почему вор-одиночка получает гораздо меньший срок, чем вор в шайке? В чем логика?

----------


## Ramil

> Почему вор-одиночка получает гораздо меньший срок, чем вор в шайке? В чем логика?

 Преступный сговор более социально опасен.

----------


## Юрка

> Почему вор-одиночка получает гораздо меньший срок, чем вор в шайке?

 Оль, ты меня пугаешь. Сначала рассказ про ОБИ, потом вопрос о сроках...  ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> Почему вор-одиночка получает гораздо меньший срок, чем вор в шайке?

 Оль, ты меня пугаешь. Сначала рассказ про ОБИ, потом вопрос о сроках...  :: [/quote:2rwrnaum]
Ха-ха-ха...   ::   
Нет, ребята, это я просто фильм "Визит к минотавру" пересматривала, и там следователь Тихонов говорит, почему Мельник берет кражу скрипки на себя одного и не выдает своих сообщников - "вор-одиночка получает намного меньше, чем в шайке". 
А в ОБИ охранники свои бейджики не показывают. Носят лицевой стороной к пузу и говорят, что они "для внутреннего пользования" и "чтобы был". Что подчиненный, что начальник охраны. Ненавижу ОБИ. Леруа в сто раз лучше.

----------


## Maxim Vaganov

Можно ли из символов(или как там это называется), которые используются в арабском языке, сконструировать смайл?

----------


## BappaBa

Как назывался отечественный мультик, где гоблины говорили как-то так: Пойду-сла в магазин-сла, куплю-сла мармелад-сла?

----------


## Ramil

> Как назывался отечественный мультик, где гоблины говорили как-то так: Пойду-сла в магазин-сла, куплю-сла мармелад-сла?

 Какие-то ассоциации с "Мумми-троллем" (не Лагутенко, а оригиналом).

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Как назывался отечественный мультик, где гоблины говорили как-то так: Пойду-сла в магазин-сла, куплю-сла мармелад-сла?   Какие-то ассоциации с "Мумми-троллем" (не Лагутенко, а оригиналом).

 Точно. А я всю голову сломал. =) Спс!

----------


## Qwerty

> Можно ли из символов(или как там это называется), которые используются в арабском языке, сконструировать смайл?

 Открыл сейчас таблицу символов. Насчёт того, чтобы сконструировать, не знаю, как они там соединяются, а "готовые смайлы" есть. Ещё корейские в качестве ОО и ^^. А японские "Circled Katakana Si" и "Circled Katakana Tu" вообще "прирождённые смайлы". 
‭ة‌ت‌ټ‬
ᅇᆻ
ツヅ㋛㋡

----------


## Maxim Vaganov

Qwerty, спасибо.
Еще вопрос: Пушкин курил табак?

----------


## Оля

У меня есть несколько коробок, каждая в среднем высотой 30 см, шириной 30 см и длиной 40 см. Как, подскажите, дорогие товарищи, посчитать мне, сколько кубических метров они занимают?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Звездочёт

1 см = 0,01м
30 x 0,01 x 30 x 0,01 x 40 x 0,01 = 36000 x 0,000001 = 0,036 м^3

----------


## Оля

> 1 см = 0,01м
> 30 x 0,01 x 30 x 0,01 x 40 x 0,01 = 36000 x 0,00001 = 0,036 м^3

 Я ничего не поняла, но спасибо  :: 
А вот это число в конце, его можно как-то перевести в категорию типа "одна треть кубического метра", "одна двадцатая кубического метра" и т.п.?

----------


## Звездочёт

Ну, приставка санти значит, что берётся одна сотая часть: санти-метр -- одна сотая метра.
Переводим сантиметры в метры:
30 см = 30/100 метра
40 см = 40/100 метра.
Перемножаем: 
(30/100)м  x (30/100)м x (40/100)м = (36000/1000000)м^3 (метра в кубе: метр на метр, на метр).
Сокращаем нули (на 1000):
(36000/1000000)м^3 = (36/1000)м^3 -- тридцать шесть тысячных метра кубического
Сокращаем на 4:
(36/1000)м^3 = (9/250)м^3.
Итого, девять двести пятидесятых метра кубического.
Выбирай, что больше нравится.  ::

----------


## Оля

Спасибо.
Получается, что в один кубический метр поместится примерно 30 таких коробок. Просто немного сложно в это поверить, но выходит, что так и есть.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ой, когда увидела запятую после целого числа, едва удержалась, чтобы не исправить её на точку.    ::

----------


## Звездочёт

Так ведь у нас-то запятая используется, а не точка, как на Западе.

----------


## Maxim Vaganov

Что значит, когда вот так  :"": делают?

----------


## Zaya

Насколько я знаю, заключают сказанное или часть сказанного в кавычки, например, чтобы показать, что ссылаются на чьи-то слова (видимо, на интонацию не хотят полагаться). Если ты имел в виду этот жест: http://ifolder.ru/14594733

----------


## Maxim Vaganov

> Насколько я знаю, заключают сказанное или часть сказанного в кавычки, например, чтобы показать, что ссылаются на чьи-то слова (видимо, на интонацию не хотят полагаться). Если ты имел в виду этот жест: http://ifolder.ru/14594733

 Да. Спасибо.  ::  
В смысле, да, я имел ввиду кавычки http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_quotes. На видео черный экран и что-то по-немецки(насколько я понимаю).

----------


## Zaya

Не за что. )
Черный экран? Жаль. Я загружала заархивированный отрывок из сериала, где Ева Лонгория как раз демонстрирует этот жест.

----------


## Aimak

У меня есть такой глупый вопрос.
Почему на работе время до обеда идет быстрее, чем после обеда? Начало рабочего дня в 8:30, обед в 13:00 (4,5 часа) Конец обеда в 14:00, конец рабочего дня в 17:30 (3,5 часа). А вот время после конца рабочего дня и до фактического выхода с работы 1,5-2 часа пролетают моментально?   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> У меня есть такой глупый вопрос.
> Почему на работе время до обеда идет быстрее, чем после обеда? Начало рабочего дня в 8:30, обед в 13:00 (4,5 часа) Конец обеда в 14:00, конец рабочего дня в 17:30 (3,5 часа). А вот время после конца рабочего дня и до фактического выхода с работы 1,5-2 часа пролетают моментально?

 Если работать, то время всегда идёт быстро. Если не работать - всегда идёт медленно.
Могу предположить, что с утра и до обеда ты работаешь, а с обеда и до вечера - ждёшь окончания рабочего дня. В то же время, когда ты задерживаешься на работе - тебе необходимо поработать (просто так не остаются), соответственно - время опять идёт быстро.

----------


## Aimak

Ты хочешь сказать, что после обеда я не работаю? ))) 
Ничуть не меньше. А вот когда дурака валяешь, то время наоборот летит - не заметишь.

----------


## Ramil

> Ты хочешь сказать, что после обеда я не работаю? ))) 
> Ничуть не меньше. А вот когда дурака валяешь, то время наоборот летит - не заметишь.

 Ну не знаю, у меня всё наоборот - когда я на работе дурью маюсь, то время буквально ползет, думаешь - чем бы ещё заняться, чтобы этот рабочий день уже быстрее кончился, а он всё не кончается. Когда работы много - я с утра прихожу, потом на часы смотрю через некоторое время - уже пора домой - время пролетает незаметно.

----------


## Aimak

> Originally Posted by Aimak  
> Если работать, то время всегда идёт быстро. Если не работать - всегда идёт медленно.
> Могу предположить, что с утра и до обеда ты работаешь, а с обеда и до вечера - ждёшь окончания рабочего дня. В то же время, когда ты задерживаешься на работе - тебе необходимо поработать (просто так не остаются), соответственно - время опять идёт быстро.

 
Таким образом, время на работе - понятие субъективное   ::

----------


## Юрка

1) Какой комп купить? Ноутбук или десктоп? Какие характеристики? Деньги пока любые.
У меня дома нет и не было компа. Хочу купить. Сейчас есть на работе: HP, Intel Celeron, 3ГГц, 448 МБ, встроенный кардридер, LCD-монитор 43 см (34*27). Дома буду доделывать работу, которую не успел сделать на работе. Игрушек не будет. Будет почта, интернет, фотографии.
2) Какого интернет-провайдера выбрать? Corbina пойдёт? А Скай Нет? А может, по телефонным проводам? Тариф я уже выбрал: безлимитка 5МБ.
3) Что лучше: WiFi или по проводам? Есть ли у WiFi недостатки?

----------


## Оля

> 1) Какой комп купить? Ноутбук или десктоп? Какие характеристики? Деньги пока любые.

 Ноутбук намного удобнее. Шума меньше в разы (можно все время держать включенным), места вообще не занимает. К тому же ноут удобен при переезде (это для меня актуально просто   ::  ).   

> 2) Какого интернет-провайдера выбрать? Corbina пойдёт? А Скай Нет? А может, по телефонным проводам?

 Только выделенка. Из питерских провайдеров могу посоветовать Webplus. Я им ОЧЕНЬ довольна. Адекватные монтажники, некривые руки, минимальное количество аварий и отключений и широкий выбор тарифов (безлимитка от 150р.). И локалка не пустая.
Corbina в Питере дорогая, по-моему. Точно не помню.

----------


## BappaBa

> 1) Какой комп купить? Ноутбук или десктоп? Какие характеристики? Деньги пока любые.
> У меня дома нет и не было компа. Хочу купить. Сейчас есть на работе: HP, Intel Celeron, 3ГГц, 448 МБ, встроенный кардридер, LCD-монитор 43 см (34*27). Дома буду доделывать работу, которую не успел сделать на работе. Игрушек не будет. Будет почта, интернет, фотографии.
> 2) Какого интернет-провайдера выбрать? Corbina пойдёт? А Скай Нет? А может, по телефонным проводам? Тариф я уже выбрал: безлимитка 5МБ.
> 3) Что лучше: WiFi или по проводам? Есть ли у WiFi недостатки?

 1. Если комп не будет _носиться_ из дома на работу и обратно, то зачем нужен ноутбук? Напрасно пораченные деньги, имхо. За них можно купить очень приличный десктоп.
2. В СТРИМЕ для меня есть несколько удобных моментов, из-за которых я с него не слезаю. Например: динамический IP-адрес и короткий провод от телефонной розетки до модема ADSL. =)
3. Если нормальная связь с точкой доступа, то можно и WiFi, но я люблю провода. =)

----------


## Оля

> 1. Если комп не будет _носиться_ из дома на работу и обратно, то зачем нужен ноутбук?

 Его можно в постель взять.   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Ноутбук намного удобнее. Шума меньше в разы (можно все время держать включенным), места вообще не занимает.

 Я тоже считаю, что если особых требований к производительности нет, то главное для домашнего компьютера - отсутствие шума. У меня десктоп почти не шумит, правда для этого пришлось принудительно уменьшить скорости вращения вентиляторов. Второе, на что нужно обращать внимание - качество монитора. Преимущества десктопа - больше монитор, проще апгрейд.

----------


## Ramil

> 1) Какой комп купить? Ноутбук или десктоп? Какие характеристики? Деньги пока любые.

 По характеристикам - пофигу, что брать. Бывают мощные ноуты и легкие десктопы. 
Плюсы ноутбука: можно таскать, компактный, мобильный
Минусы ноутбука: маленький экран (в принципе, домой можно купить большой монитор), отсутствие дополнительных клавиш справа (очень неудобно, если много цифр вбивать приходится - лечится покупкой USB кейпада или же стационарной клавы домой), ну и цена выше для тех же характеристик десктопа, трудность модернизации. 
Плюсы десктопа: дешевле, чем ноутбук, более легок в модернизации, хорошее охлаждение. Обычно более производительный, чем ноут.
Недостатки: с собой не потаскаешь, пылится, шумит. 
Насчёт будет или не будет игрушек - современная мастдайка кушает ресурсы не хуже любой игрушки, так что - производительность проца и! особенно память не помешают.
Ну и под фотки не мешало бы винт побольше.   

> 2) Какого интернет-провайдера выбрать? Corbina пойдёт? А Скай Нет? А может, по телефонным проводам? Тариф я уже выбрал: безлимитка 5МБ.

 Провайдеры бывают хорошие, плохие и г.внопровы. Последних, к сожалению, можно отличить только при физическом контакте )))
Из крупных, при всех его недостатках, лучше Стрима найти сложно. Про Акадо  забудь - это что-то с чем-то. В последнее время, кстати, качество технической поддержки у Стрима заметно выросло. Ну и "НИ ЕДИНОГО РАЗРЫВА"  :: 
Я на Стриме сижу, имею 20 мегабит и, в общем-то, доволен. Интернет + около 100 телеканалов за 1400 руб. в месяц (это в Москве). Без ТВ будет дешевле.
Минус (это относительно, конечно) - динамический IP и статических они принципиально не предоставляют.  
Местная локалка может зазывать 100 мегабитным каналом, но нельзя забывать, что скорее всего, этот канал делится на всех пользователей (которых может быть несколько сотен), и реальная скорость вовне будет сильно ниже. Кроме того, бывает, что поддержка в таких сетях фактически отсутствует.
Плюс (относительный, учитывая то, что есть torrents.ru) куча халявного вареза (фильмов, музыки и пр.) в самой локалке. (С хорошей раздачи торрента у меня полуторагиговый фильм на Стриме скачивается минут за 15-20).   

> 3) Что лучше: WiFi или по проводам? Есть ли у WiFi недостатки

 Что мешает объединить эти две вещи? У меня роутер, который и по проводам раздаёт на 4 розетки (одна занята ТВ ресивером) и через wifi (стоит около 1000 рублей).
У WiFi единственный недостаток - если неправильно настроишь, то будешь раздавать халявный интернет всем желающим. Я в своём настроил помимо ключа защиты ещё и привязку к MAC адресам своих 2 компов и КПК. Ну и, разумеется, всё, что не по проводам считается традиционно менее надёжным каналом связи.

----------


## Юрка

> Только выделенка. Из питерских провайдеров могу посоветовать Webplus. Я им ОЧЕНЬ довольна. Адекватные монтажники, некривые руки, минимальное количество аварий и отключений и широкий выбор тарифов (безлимитка от 150р.). И локалка не пустая.
> Corbina в Питере дорогая, по-моему. Точно не помню.

 Посмотрел тарифы у Вэб Плас - действительно дешевле чем у Корбины. У Вэб Пласа есть 6000 Кбит/с за 399 руб, а у Корбины 5120 Кбит/с за 450 руб. Только я не понял, Вэб Плас - это интернет по телефонным проводам?  http://www.wplus.net/ds_tariffs.html  

> 1. Если комп не будет _носиться_ из дома на работу и обратно, то зачем нужен ноутбук? Напрасно пораченные деньги, имхо. За них можно купить очень приличный десктоп.

 Да, носить никуда наверное не буду. Думал, что ноутбук удобнее, можно работать без стола, на диване. Но сейчас засомневался: новая клавиатура + экран меньше + маленькое легче сломать. Уже склоняюсь к десктопу. Придётся кое-что переставить в комнате и выделить место на столе.  

> 2. В СТРИМЕ для меня есть несколько удобных моментов, из-за которых я с него не слезаю. Например: динамический IP-адрес и короткий провод от телефонной розетки до модема ADSL. =)

 ADSL - это значит по телефонным проводам?  

> 3. Если нормальная связь с точкой доступа, то можно и WiFi, но я люблю провода. =)

 У меня с проводами сложности. Нет полого плинтуса, а ремонт затевать не хочется. Три двери нужно преодолеть, чтобы дотянуть провод до нужной комнаты. Думаю, что легче без проводов. Если расстояние 7 метров, то связь будет нормальной? Или что-то другое влияет?  

> У WiFi единственный недостаток - если неправильно настроишь, то будешь раздавать халявный интернет всем желающим. Я в своём настроил помимо ключа защиты ещё и привязку к MAC адресам своих 2 компов и КПК.

 Смогу ли я настроить привязку к MAC-адресу? Это не сложно?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  У WiFi единственный недостаток - если неправильно настроишь, то будешь раздавать халявный интернет всем желающим. Я в своём настроил помимо ключа защиты ещё и привязку к MAC адресам своих 2 компов и КПК.   Смогу ли я настроить привязку к MAC-адресу? Это не сложно?

 Ну, в принципе нет, правда, не знаю, все ли роутеры это поддерживают.
В общем-то у каждого подобного устройства есть веб-интерфейс (на страницу настроек попадаешь из обозревателя, введя его IP адрес - обычно 192.168.1.1, затем логин и пароль администратора).
Где-то в настройках должно быть нечто с названием Access Control List или нечто похожее.
Вот режим доступа по WiFi надо включить так, чтобы подключаться по WiFi могли только устройства с MAC адресами, перечисленными в этом самом списке контроля доступа. 
MAC адрес узнаётся по команде в консоли (под Windows): 

```
ipconfig /all
```

Вот в выводе данной команды Physical address (Физический адрес) и будет MAC адресом твоего устройства.
(Не забудь, что во многих компах есть 2 или более сетевых устройств: собственно Ethernet card и WiFi модуль. В списке контроля доступа, естественно, надо указывать MAC адрес WiFi модуля).

----------


## Оля

> Посмотрел тарифы у Вэб Плас - действительно дешевле чем у Корбины. У Вэб Пласа есть 6000 Кбит/с за 399 руб, а у Корбины 5120 Кбит/с за 450 руб. Только я не понял, Вэб Плас - это интернет по телефонным проводам?

 Нет, обычная выделенка. Не знаю, может, у них и по телефонным проводам есть.
6000 Кбит/с или 4000 Кбит/с (и даже меньше) - ты не почувствуешь никакой разницы. Если выберешь Веб Плас, бери тариф Хит (4000 Кбит/с за 300 р.). Я смотрю, у них за 150р. нет уже.

----------


## Юрка

> Ну, в принципе нет, правда, не знаю, все ли роутеры это поддерживают.
> В общем-то у каждого подобного устройства есть веб-интерфейс (на страницу настроек попадаешь из обозревателя, введя его IP адрес - обычно 192.168.1.1, затем логин и пароль администратора).

 1) А мне дадут логин и пароль администратора?
2) Нашёл в инете фразу: "во первых - Wireless Point-to-Multi-Point Bridge - но для этого нужно в чужие хотспоты свой MAC address забивать - а это уже чревато" и насторожился. Какой такой чужой хотспот и не сделаю ли я чего опасного?  

> Нет, обычная выделенка. Не знаю, может, у них и по телефонным проводам есть.
> 6000 Кбит/с или 4000 Кбит/с (и даже меньше) - ты не почувствуешь никакой разницы. Если выберешь Веб Плас, бери тариф Хит (4000 Кбит/с за 300 р.). Я смотрю, у них за 150р. нет уже.

 Сейчас позвонил им. Сказали, что нашему дому услуги предоставляются по телефонным проводам. Не знаю, хорошо это или плохо. Запутался...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну, в принципе нет, правда, не знаю, все ли роутеры это поддерживают.
> В общем-то у каждого подобного устройства есть веб-интерфейс (на страницу настроек попадаешь из обозревателя, введя его IP адрес - обычно 192.168.1.1, затем логин и пароль администратора).   1) А мне дадут логин и пароль администратора?

  :: 
Логин и пароль в новом устройстве обычно: admin/admin (это как пин-код в телефонной сим-карте - какой хозяин захочет, такой и поставит). Настоятельно, кстати, рекомендуется сменить логин и пароль по умолчанию на нечто менее распространённое. (Между прочим, "шутники" отдельные могут ходить по подъезду, ловить чужие точки доступа и взламывать пароли перебором, поэтому пароль ставить надо не 12345, а посложнее).    

> 2) Нашёл в инете фразу: "во первых - Wireless Point-to-Multi-Point Bridge - но для этого нужно в чужие хотспоты свой MAC address забивать - а это уже чревато" и насторожился. Какой такой чужой хотспот и не сделаю ли я чего опасного?

 Ты будешь забивать MAC в "свой" хотспот - то бишь точку доступа, то бишь модем/роутер.
Конфигурация такая: в телефонную розетку воткнут разветвитель (фильтр), от него один провод в телефонный аппарат, а другой - в модем, он же роутер по совместительству, он же "хотспот", он же "точка доступа". Модем коммутирует сигнал либо по кабелю Ethernet в твой комьпьютер/сетевое устройство, либо осуществляет подключение по воздуху через wifi, либо и то и другое. В его конфигурации должны быть указаны уникальные логин и пароль для доступа к конфигурации. Сама сеть должна быть защищена (настраивается) по стандарту WPA (WEP уже устарел). Большинство современных карт и роутеров поддерживают этот стандарт. "Круче" только WPA2. 
В принципе, фильтрация MAC тоже уязвима, кто-то может "заспуфиться" (подделать MAC), но это будет, если ты станешь объектом целенаправленной атаки какого-нибудь прыщавого "умельца", к тому же в современном оборудовании применяются различные antispoofing технологии. К сожалению - иногда это происходит засчёт совместимости оборудования. 
Просто с беспроводными сетями следует почаще контролировать трафик на роутере, сопоставляя счётчики данных на модеме со счётчиками данных на твоем компьютере. 
Да и в любом случае - провод был и будет всегда безопаснее любого беспроводного устройства.
Но это не означает, что wifi пользоваться нельзя - при соблюдении достаточно несложных мер безопасности шансы на успешную атаку можно сократить до минимума.   

> Сейчас позвонил им. Сказали, что нашему дому услуги предоставляются по телефонным проводам. Не знаю, хорошо это или плохо. Запутался...

 Да ни хорошо, ни плохо. Просто технологии разные. По телефонным проводам это ADSL - асимметричная выделенная абонентская линия. (Асимметричная - потому, что на скачивание скорость гораздо больше, чем на закачку. Так обычно пишут пару 1024/256, что означает, что из интернета ты сможешь выкачивать со скоростью 1024 Кбит/с, а отправлять информацию со своего компьютера в интернет возможно будет со скоростью 256 Кбит/с).
По медной паре можно передавать сигнал на низких частотах (голосовой телефон) и на высоких - цифровое оборудование одновременно. Чтобы разделить сигналы используют простейший фильтр (сплиттер или разветвитель), который обычно поставляется вместе с модемом. Он фильтрует низкие частоты и направляет их на телефонный аппарат, а высокие частоты направляет на модем.
Максимальная пропускная способность ADSL составляет 10 Мбит/с (20 Мбит/с если в твоём абонентском шкафу (между АТС и твоим домом) установят дополнительно какую-то хренотень).

----------


## Юрка

Спасибо за информацию!
Ещё вопросики:
- Брать комп с предустановленной ОС? С какой? Виста - бяка? У меня на работе XP и целый сервисный отдел. В итоге непроходящие глюки: то не переключается с английского на русский, то сетевые диски недоступны, то окна не накладываются, а подкладываются.
- Какой антивирус лучше, Доктор Веб или Касперский? У Корбины бесплатный Доктор Веб.
- Корбина рекомендует браузер Мозиллу или Оперу. Аргументирует тем, что IE не стоек к вирусу (троянчег), который гуляет по их локальной сети. Такое реально может быть?

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо за информацию!
> Ещё вопросики:
> - Брать комп с предустановленной ОС? С какой? Виста - бяка? У меня на работе XP и целый сервисный отдел. В итоге непроходящие глюки: то не переключается с английского на русский, то сетевые диски недоступны, то окна не накладываются, а подкладываются.

 Ну, не такая уж бяка, какой её все изображают. По-хорошему, конечно же, она недоделана, по слухам - семёрка лучше. Предустановленная ОС = переплата по деньгам. Если использование пиратских копий программного обеспечения не оскорбляет твою мораль, то можно сэкономить. )))
Не знаю, как у других, у меня Виста не глючит. В некоторых аспектах она удобнее для пользователя, чем ХР, хотя многое, конечно, непривычно, от этого и вызывает раздражение.
Кроме помешанных на Линуксе маньяков, которые всё равно мастдайку не полюбят никогда, "ибо нет ОС, кроме *nix, а пенгвин - пророк её на земле", большинство пользователей невзлюбили её за то, что она не такая вылизанная, какой стала ХР послё трёх сервис паков. Подозреваю, что семёрка - просто доделанная виста, хотя ещё не сравнивал. Так что уж, если брать предустановленную версию - то сразу семёрку.
А так - сначала лезешь в интернет на сайт производителя ноутбука, скачиваешь пакет драйверов под его оборудование, диск с пираткой - в привод, и вперёд.   

> - Какой антивирус лучше, Доктор Веб или Касперский? У Корбины бесплатный Доктор Веб.

 Луше (по моему субъективному мнению NOD32 компании ESET). Веб и Касперский немного параноидальны, к тому же Касперский уж очень прожорлив до ресурсов системы.   

> - Корбина рекомендует браузер Мозиллу или Оперу. Аргументирует тем, что IE не стоек к вирусу (троянчег), который гуляет по их локальной сети. Такое реально может быть?

 НИКОГДА! НИКОГДА! НИКОГДА НЕЛЬЗЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ IE! Тут они абсолютно правы. К тому же Opera по удобству и скорости даст 100 очков форы любому огнелису. Я, правда, в последнее время просто влюбился в Google Chrome (http://chrome.google.com). Это тот обозреватель, который должен был быть с самого начала. 
А ярлычки на IE надо запрятать как можно дальше, чтобы даже искуса не было его запускать. А уж если пользуешься - отключи хотя бы Javascript.

----------


## Crocodile

> "ибо нет ОС, кроме *nix, а п*е*нгвин - пророк её на земле"

 Не п*и*нгвинхульствуй.   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Смогу ли я настроить привязку к MAC-адресу? Это не сложно?

 Привязка к МАС, а также и WEP, защищают только от тех, кто подключается к чужой сети случайно. Не стоит даже тратить на них время, лучше сразу настроить WPA2. Тем более, это ничуть не сложнее. Просто галочку нужно будет поставить в другом квадратике.

----------


## Полуношник

> Логин и пароль в новом устройстве обычно: admin/admin (это как пин-код в телефонной сим-карте - какой хозяин захочет, такой и поставит). Настоятельно, кстати, рекомендуется сменить логин и пароль по умолчанию на нечто менее распространённое. (Между прочим, "шутники" отдельные могут ходить по подъезду, ловить чужие точки доступа и взламывать пароли перебором, поэтому пароль ставить надо не 12345, а посложнее).

 Доступ к настройкам по WiFi надо вообще запретить. Только из LAN.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  "ибо нет ОС, кроме *nix, а п*е*нгвин - пророк её на земле"   Не п*и*нгвинхульствуй.

 пингвин - это птиц такой южный, а п́енгвин - это неведомое чудище, которому поклоняются линуксоиды.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Луше (по моему субъективному мнению NOD32 компании ESET).

 +1.
Чтобы подстраховаться, я раз в 1-2 недели скачиваю новую Dr.Web CureIt! Очень помогает. http://www.freedrweb.com/cureit/
От червей и троянов, имхо, лучшее что есть - Spyware Doctor.

----------


## Юрка

> Привязка к МАС, а также и WEP, защищают только от тех, кто подключается к чужой сети случайно. Не стоит даже тратить на них время, лучше сразу настроить WPA2. Тем более, это ничуть не сложнее. Просто галочку нужно будет поставить в другом квадратике.

 Окей. Когда буду настраивать, спрошу где именно эта галочка.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Вообще, если честно, я не сильно понимаю эту истерию насчёт вирусов. У меня полгода машина проработала вообще без антивируса и ничего не случилось. После установки нода он всё прошерстил и ничего не нашел. 
Использование брандмауэров (я пользуюсь Outpost Firewall) и так защищает тебя в достаточной мере. Я не использую IE (вообще), а на тулбар в Опере вывел галочку "Enable Javascript" (когда лезу непонятно куда, я её просто снимаю, вернее не так - я её включаю, когда нужный мне и безопасный /по моему мнению/ сайт не может нормально работать без скриптов). Вторым действием - удаление Outlook с компьютера вообще и установка The Bat. 
Третий этап - отключение автозапуска с внешних носителей.
Всё - вирусов нет. Единственный оставшийся способ поймать вирус - скачать его из интернета и самостоятельно запустить его. Так что нод стоит, скорее, для успокоения, а не для реальной защиты. (Ну, это как сигнализация в машине - если надо - всё равно угонят, но сигнализации всё равно, почему-то ставят). 
Ещё одна замечательная тулза, которую всем советую - Ad Muncher. Она обрезает все рекламные баннеры и легко настраивается под всё новое. Страницы грузятся не в пример быстрее, к тому же не перегружаются ненужной мне информацией. Ну и забываешь, что такое всплывающие окна. 
Многие "недружественные программы" блокируют запуск Task Managera. Очень рекомендую скачать бесплатный Process Explorer от Sysinternals, который мало того, что является полноценной заменой диспетчера задач, так ещё и позволяет детально исследовать каждый запущенный процесс, его потоки, его память, подключённые модули, пути их размещения и командные строки, с которыми процесс был запущен. В общем - тонны полезной информации.

----------


## Оля

Со вчерашнего дня пользуюсь Google Chrome. Рамиль, как там останавливать анимацию? (Вот, например, Юркину аватару  :: )

----------


## Ramil

> Со вчерашнего дня пользуюсь Google Chrome. Рамиль, как там останавливать анимацию? (Вот, например, Юркину аватару )

 Вот здесь, по-моему, ничем не могу помочь. Позадаю вопросы на форуме разработки.

----------


## Crocodile

> пингвин - это птиц такой южный, а п́енгвин - это неведомое чудище, которому поклоняются линуксоиды.

 Неведомое чудище вполне в́едомое. Линуксоиды поклоняются великому и ужасному птаху ТАКСУ.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Вообще, если честно, я не сильно понимаю эту истерию насчёт вирусов. У меня полгода машина проработала вообще без антивируса и ничего не случилось.

 +1  
ИМХО, некоторые вирусы пишут создатели антивирусов. Откуда такие быстрые патчи?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вообще, если честно, я не сильно понимаю эту истерию насчёт вирусов. У меня полгода машина проработала вообще без антивируса и ничего не случилось.   +1  
> ИМХО, некоторые вирусы пишут создатели антивирусов. Откуда такие быстрые патчи?

 Некоторые. Важен принцип. Потом прыщавые подростки делают туевы хучи модификаций одного и того же. 
Из выходивших в последнее время "опасных" вирусов, счёт которым идёт уже на тысячи, если не на десятки тысяч, по-настоящему опасными были лишь единицы. В основном, расчёт делается просто на неграмотность пользователя.
Я вот не понимаю, КАК могут функционировать почтовые черви. 
Каюсь, один-единственный раз я пострадал от действий вируса, когда купил новый комп с "предустановленной" виндой. Ну кто бы мог подумать, что она уже была заражена руткитом! 
Сейчас для тестирования поведения различных непонятных программ, скачанных из интернета, вообще пользуюсь ВМварью (фактически - песочницей). Очень забавно смотреть, как некая школьная поделка пытается получить контроль над моей машиной, не подозревая, что машина - виртуальная.

----------


## Crocodile

> Каюсь, один-единственный раз я пострадал от действий вируса, когда купил новый комп с "предустановленной" виндой. Ну кто бы мог подумать, что она уже была заражена руткитом!

 А это, дорогой, чтобы ты ненароком не забыл заплатить денюжку для продления своего [тоже предустановленного, на 30 дней бесплатного] антивируса.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Каюсь, один-единственный раз я пострадал от действий вируса, когда купил новый комп с "предустановленной" виндой. Ну кто бы мог подумать, что она уже была заражена руткитом!   А это, дорогой, чтобы ты ненароком не забыл заплатить денюжку для продления своего [тоже предустановленного, на 30 дней бесплатного] антивируса.

 Он бы, кстати, не помог. На то и руткит.

----------


## Юрка

> Вообще, если честно, я не сильно понимаю эту истерию насчёт вирусов. У меня полгода машина проработала вообще без антивируса и ничего не случилось. После установки нода он всё прошерстил и ничего не нашел.

 А я как-то раз принёс комп с работы домой, подключился в сеть и через 4 часа вирус заблокировал мне доступ в интернет. Причём, Microsoft Forefront Client Security вирус нашёл, но не удалил. Когда вернул машину в офис, вирус удалить удалось.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вообще, если честно, я не сильно понимаю эту истерию насчёт вирусов. У меня полгода машина проработала вообще без антивируса и ничего не случилось. После установки нода он всё прошерстил и ничего не нашел.   А я как-то раз принёс комп с работы домой, подключился в сеть и через 4 часа вирус заблокировал мне доступ в интернет. Причём, Microsoft Forefront Client Security вирус нашёл, но не удалил. Когда вернул машину в офис, вирус удалить удалось.

 Internet Explorer - это просто открытая дыра в системе безопасности машины. А вот это вот Microsoft Forefront Client Security - своей беспомощностью может вызвать только снисходительную улыбку, как ребёнок.

----------


## Юрка

> Internet Explorer - это просто открытая дыра в системе безопасности машины. А вот это вот Microsoft Forefront Client Security - своей беспомощностью может вызвать только снисходительную улыбку, как ребёнок.

 Наша компания торгует этим барахлом и, видимо, обязана использовать, как партнёр Microsoft.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Internet Explorer - это просто открытая дыра в системе безопасности машины. А вот это вот Microsoft Forefront Client Security - своей беспомощностью может вызвать только снисходительную улыбку, как ребёнок.   Наша компания торгует этим барахлом и, видимо, обязана использовать, как партнёр Microsoft.

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Сочувствую.

----------


## Юрка

Подумал я, подумал и опять вернулся к варианту ноутбука.   ::   Дело в том, что по работе я его буду использовать лишь эпизодически, как исключение. Значит, нагрузка на клавиатуру будет не очень большой. Значит, механического ресурса ноута должно хватить. Основное назначение бытовое, плюс выполнение "халтур" по выходным. 
Вот приглянулась моделька с новой ОС, семёрочкой.: http://shop.key.ru/shop/goods/92868/ 
Как оцените? Может, там что-нибудь лишнее, например слишком мощная видеокарта (у меня игрушек не будет, могут быть фильмы)?..   ::  
Если диска под фотки не хватит - куплю внешний накопитель.
Монитор 17 дюймов - это хорошо. У меня на работе такой (только с другими пропорциями) и меньше не хочется.
Ресурс батареек не важен, так как работать буду от сети.
Вес не важен, так как часто носить не планирую. 
Кстати, в прошлое воскресение поработал монтажником: провёл кабель для интернета через всю квартиру. Теперь WiFi и роутер не нужен.   ::    

> Я не использую IE (вообще), а на тулбар в Опере вывел галочку "Enable Javascript" (когда лезу непонятно куда, я её просто снимаю, вернее не так - я её включаю, когда нужный мне и безопасный /по моему мнению/ сайт не может нормально работать без скриптов).

 Рамиль, а как скачать Оперу, ни разу не пользуясь IE? Чё-то я не понял...   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Я не использую IE (вообще), а на тулбар в Опере вывел галочку "Enable Javascript" (когда лезу непонятно куда, я её просто снимаю, вернее не так - я её включаю, когда нужный мне и безопасный /по моему мнению/ сайт не может нормально работать без скриптов).   Рамиль, а как скачать Оперу, ни разу не пользуясь IE? Чё-то я не понял...

 Вот на один раз и нужен ))) Хотя можно и без него. В принципе, у меня есть visual studio, поэтому написать скачивальщик оперы большого труда не составит ))) Открыл сокет, сформировал http запрос, сбросил входящий поток на диск. Всего делов-то.

----------


## Оля

> Вот приглянулась моделька с новой ОС, семёрочкой.: http://shop.key.ru/shop/goods/92868/ 
> Как оцените? Может, там что-нибудь лишнее, например слишком мощная видеокарта (у меня игрушек не будет, могут быть фильмы)?..   
> Если диска под фотки не хватит - куплю внешний накопитель.
> Монитор 17 дюймов - это хорошо. У меня на работе такой (только с другими пропорциями) и меньше не хочется.
> Ресурс батареек не важен, так как работать буду от сети.
> Вес не важен, так как часто носить не планирую.

 Если приглянулся, бери. Для твоих нужд с головой хватит. Огромный диск, хороший процессор, много памяти. Только я не поняла, какой там чипсет в материнской плате. Но у такого дорогого ноута вряд ли стоит какая-нибудь Sys. Будешь покупать, спроси у продавца.

----------


## Полуношник

> Вот приглянулась моделька

 Хорошая моделька, только я BlueTooth не вижу.   

> Кстати, в прошлое воскресение поработал монтажником: провёл кабель для интернета через всю квартиру. Теперь WiFi и роутер не нужен.

 С ноутбуком WiFi был бы как раз удобен. Можно было бы свободно перемещаться по квартире  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Если приглянулся, бери. Для твоих нужд с головой хватит. Огромный диск, хороший процессор, много памяти. Только я не поняла, какой там чипсет в материнской плате. Но у такого дорогого ноута вряд ли стоит какая-нибудь Sys. Будешь покупать, спроси у продавца.

 Спасибо, Оля. Недельку ещё подожду, пусть в голове всё утрясётся. Вспомнил кстати, что наша контора продаёт HP. Проконсультируюсь с продукт-менеджером (она сейчас в отпуске) насчёт чипсета и вообще, что лучше, магазин или родная фирма.  

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  1. Если комп не будет _носиться_ из дома на работу и обратно, то зачем нужен ноутбук?   Его можно в постель взять.

 Видел недавно информацию, что мягкие поверхности ухудшают охлаждение ноутов. Т.о. "в постель" - это нештатный режим.   ::   

> Хорошая моделька, только я BlueTooth не вижу.

 Да, нет какого-то модема и BlueTooth. 
Отсутствие BlueTooth - очень неудобно? А модем для чего нужен?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Отсутствие BlueTooth - очень неудобно?

 Кому как. Мне вот, например, он вообще не нужен (на моем ноуте его и нет). 
Ребята, а я вот вклиниваюсь со своим вопросом:
Если в доме собственная (газовая) котельная, значит ли это, что плановых отключений горячей воды в таком доме не будет?

----------


## Aimak

Плановые отключения будут, но только на текущий ремонт (1 раз в 10 лет) ну а срок отключения сама себе установишь. Только если котельная будет с отбором горячей воды.

----------


## Aimak

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Вот приглянулась моделька

 Хорошая моделька, только я BlueTooth не вижу.   

> Кстати, в прошлое воскресение поработал монтажником: провёл кабель для интернета через всю квартиру. Теперь WiFi и роутер не нужен.

 С ноутбуком WiFi был бы как раз удобен. Можно было бы свободно перемещаться по квартире  :: [/quote:1o16nu5l] 
Так они (BlueTooth и WiFi) в магазинах отдельно продаются

----------


## JohnCL

Меня всегда волновало можно ли приготовить яйца на луне в крутую?   ::

----------


## Zaya

> можно ли приготовить яйца на *Л*уне *вк*рутую?

----------


## JohnCL

не-а) мой вопрос был именно про луну, а не про Луну.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Меня всегда волновало можно ли приготовить яйца на луне в крутую?

 На электроплитке в скороварке. =)

----------


## Иван

Почему, когда человек чихает, то часто это делает не один раз, а два, а то и три чиха подряд? Как будто цепная реакция.

----------


## translationsnmru

> не-а) мой вопрос был именно про луну, а не про Луну.

 С этого момента чуть-чуть подробнее.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by JohnCL  Меня всегда волновало можно ли приготовить яйца на луне в крутую?     На электроплитке в скороварке. =)

 Вот на Луне так можно приготовить. А на луне - кто его знает. Пусть сначала автор поста пояснит свою мысль  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by JohnCL  не-а) мой вопрос был именно про луну, а не про Луну.     С этого момента чуть-чуть подробнее.

 Ну, луной иногда называют спутник планеты (не обязательно Луну, которая вращается вокруг Земли). Скажем, встречал такое: "У Марса есть две луны: Фобос и Деймос", "Вокруг Сатурна вращается более десятка лун." 
Только непонятно тогда про какую конкретно луну идет речь - какие там физические условия. 
Кстати, для нашего спутника мне больше нравится имя Селена.

----------


## Qwerty

> Originally Posted by JohnCL  Меня всегда волновало можно ли приготовить яйца на луне в крутую?     На электроплитке в скороварке. =)

 Думаю, в тени от плитки тепло будет передаваться только через места непосредственного соприкосновения и облучением, а то, что обычно передаётся через воздух, будет теряться. И это тепло будет рассеиваться, и вряд ли что-то получится. А вот на солнце (в смысле в освещённом месте Луны) оно, наверное, быстренько и без дополнительного оборудования сварится в_очень_крутую.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Ну, луной иногда называют спутник планеты

 Ты что, всерьёз думаешь, что я этого не знаю? Но не факт, что автор поста имел в виду именно это.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Думаю, в тени от плитки тепло будет передаваться только через места непосредственного соприкосновения и облучением

 Ты когда-нибудь электроплитку видел? А скороварку?   ::  Плоская поверхность электроплитки с очень высокой температурой практически вплотную соприкасается с днищем скороварки. Так что значительная часть тепла поступит по назначению.   

> а то, что обычно передаётся через воздух, будет теряться

 А в обычных, земных условиях, какая часть тепла передаётся от плитки к кастрюле через воздух? Не думаю, что очень большая.    

> И это тепло будет рассеиваться, и вряд ли что-то получится.

 С чего бы это? Холодной атмосферы, которая быстро охлаждала бы скороварку, там нет.  Скороварка будет терять тепло *только* за счёт инфракрасного излучения. При достаточной мощности плитки вполне можно нагреть скороварку до 100 градусов.   

> А вот на солнце (в смысле в освещённом месте Луны) оно, наверное, быстренько и без дополнительного оборудования сварится в_очень_крутую.

 Без дополнительного оборудования - это вряд ли. Лопнет оно. Внутри яйца вполне земное давление. Да и если бы не лопнуло, то в лучшем случае _испеклось_ бы, но никак не сварилось. А вот если выставить его на солнышко - когда оно в зените - в сосуде, устроенном по типу той же скороварки, тогда да, может быть, и сварится.

----------


## Юрка

> Нет, обычная выделенка. Не знаю, может, у них и по телефонным проводам есть.
> 6000 Кбит/с или 4000 Кбит/с (и даже меньше) - ты не почувствуешь никакой разницы. Если выберешь Веб Плас, бери тариф Хит (4000 Кбит/с за 300 р.). Я смотрю, у них за 150р. нет уже.

 А Мега Авангард - это хорошо? Вчера позвонили из Северо-западного Телекома (это те, кто предоставляет услуги стационарной телефонии) и предложили подключиться. Сказали, что оптоволокно протянули по нашему дому. http://avangard-dsl.ru/pubsas/test--581 ... index.html
Минус у них один уже вижу: переход с тарифа на тариф - нужно ехать и писать заявление.

----------


## it-ogo

> Меня всегда волновало можно ли приготовить яйца на луне в крутую?

 Если речь о вакууме, то яйцо, таки-да, должно лопнуть, однозначно. К тому же температура кипения воды в вакууме того. В смысле, не позволяет произвести термическую обработку. Ежели речь о пониженной гравитации, то она тоже повлияет на процесс кипения, но, вроде бы, менее существенно. В специальных лабораторных условиях, естественно, можно сотворить все, что угодно.

----------


## Оля

> А Мега Авангард - это хорошо?

 Не знаю, я им не пользовалась.  ::

----------


## Оля

Можно ли ездить по Москве на велосипеде зимой? Существует ли какая-то "зимняя резина" для велосипедов?

----------


## Юрка

> Можно ли ездить по Москве на велосипеде зимой? Существует ли какая-то "зимняя резина" для велосипедов?

 По Москве даже летом нельзя. Пожалей себя (если ездишь по дорогам) или пешеходов (если ездишь по тротуарам).    ::

----------


## Оля

> По Москве даже летом нельзя. Пожалей себя (если ездишь по дорогам) или пешеходов (если ездишь по тротуарам).

 Ну хорошо, а по федеральной трассе недалеко от Москвы?   ::  Там большая обочина и совсем нет пешеходов.

----------


## Ramil

Лужков обещал, что в этом году снега не будет. )))

----------


## Wowik

> Ну хорошо, а по федеральной трассе недалеко от Москвы?   Там большая обочина и совсем нет пешеходов.

 1. Там нет воздуха — сплошной выхлоп от грузовиков.
2. А на обочине много колбодин и выдолбин.

----------


## HukoJIau

> А Мега Авангард - это хорошо? Вчера позвонили из Северо-западного Телекома (это те, кто предоставляет услуги стационарной телефонии) и предложили подключиться. Сказали, что оптоволокно протянули по нашему дому. http://avangard-dsl.ru/pubsas/test--581 ... index.html
> Минус у них один уже вижу: переход с тарифа на тариф - нужно ехать и писать заявление.

 Как человек, немного имеющий к этому отношение, не стал бы, во всяком случае пока. Все слишком нестабильно работает.

----------


## Юрка

Вчера купил ноут. Сейчас разбираюсь. Оказалось, что в нём уже есть Norton Internet Security 2009. Это достаточная защита? NOD32 и компанию можно пока не ставить?

----------


## Lampada

> Вчера купил ноут. Сейчас разбираюсь. Оказалось, что в нём уже есть Norton Internet Security 2009. Это достаточная защита? NOD32 и компанию можно пока не ставить?

 Оно будет работать пару месяцев, а потом начнут надоедать, чтобы ты начал платить.

----------


## Юрка

> Оно будет работать пару месяцев, а потом начнут надоедать, чтобы ты начал платить.

 Ааа, понятно. Спасибо, Лампада.

----------


## Юрка

Ещё вопрос возник: система предлагает обновления ПО через интернет. Три варианта: устанавливать всё, самое важное, ничего. На работе я привык ничего не обновлять. А как лучше поступить дома? Есть ли у таких обновлений недостатки?

----------


## Полуношник

> Ещё вопрос возник: система предлагает обновления ПО через интернет. Три варианта: устанавливать всё, самое важное, ничего. На работе я привык ничего не обновлять. А как лучше поступить дома? Есть ли у таких обновлений недостатки?

 Недостатки могут быть, если windows левая - может перестать работать. Если лицензионная и активирована, то хотя бы важные обновления нужно устанавливать. Остальные - не обязательно.

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Ещё вопрос возник: система предлагает обновления ПО через интернет. Три варианта: устанавливать всё, самое важное, ничего. На работе я привык ничего не обновлять. А как лучше поступить дома? Есть ли у таких обновлений недостатки?

 Недостатки могут быть, если windows левая - может перестать работать. Если лицензионная и активирована, то хотя бы важные обновления нужно устанавливать. Остальные - не обязательно.[/quote:1snrfh96]У меня официальная покупка: ноут был с предустановленной Windows 7 (домашняя, 64 битная).
Просто опасаюсь трёх вещей:
- каждый день ждать по часу, пока всё установится,
- только настрою интерфейс ПО под себя - тут обновление и всё снова.
- комп стоит на месте, а ПО меняется. Новое ПО требует всё больше ресурсов компа. Значит, если обновлять, то скоро потребуется менять и машину. 
А может и зря сомневаюсь.  ::  
Кстати, народ, я теперь знаю как экономить при покупке компов. Нужно искать выходы на компании-дистрибуторы. Я через свою компанию нашёл и сэкономил 7 000 рублей (купил за 25 000, а в магазине 32 000). То есть я купил без дилерской наценки. Но с улицы туда не попасть. Нужно через знакомых.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Просто опасаюсь трёх вещей:
> - каждый день ждать по часу, пока всё установится,

 Можно настроить на проверку обновлений раз в неделю, а перезагрузку после установки обновлений можешь делать вообще по желанию, хоть раз в месяц.   

> - только настрою интерфейс ПО под себя - тут обновление и всё снова.

 Твои настройки не страдают от обновления винды. Ничего заново делать не придётся.   

> - комп стоит на месте, а ПО меняется. Новое ПО требует всё больше ресурсов компа.

 Не совсем понял. Обновление - это просто исправление выявленных ошибок в существующем ПО. Никаких доп. ресурсов оно не требует (кроме заявленного производителем). Разумеется, какое-то место на диске это всё занимать будет, но не настолько критично, чтобы это замечать.   

> Значит, если обновлять, то скоро потребуется менять и машину.

 Ну, машины устаревают за год-два. Твоя машина прекрасно будет чувствовать себя года до 2011 - 2012 (если ронять не будешь  ::  ).  
Так что можешь смело включать обновления - ничего страшного в этом нет.

----------


## Wowik

> Так что можешь смело включать обновления - ничего страшного в этом нет.

 Только диск рано забьется, коли ручками не вычищать инсталляционные и анинстольные файлы от этих обновлений.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Так что можешь смело включать обновления - ничего страшного в этом нет.   Только диск рано забьется, коли ручками не вычищать инсталляционные и анинстольные файлы от этих обновлений.

 У меня не забивается. Все чистит за собой.

----------


## Полуношник

> - каждый день ждать по часу, пока всё установится,

 Микрософт сейчас выпускает обновления раз в месяц. Кроме, может быть, самых срочных.

----------


## Юрка

Ясно, спасибо. Будем теперь обновляться, не боясь.
А вот вопрос: ноут можно подключать к сети, вынув из него батарею? И имеет ли это смысл?

----------


## Ramil

> Ясно, спасибо. Будем теперь обновляться, не боясь.
> А вот вопрос: ноут можно подключать к сети, вынув из него батарею? И имеет ли это смысл?

 Можно.
Не имеет.

----------


## Оля

> Ясно, спасибо. Будем теперь обновляться, не боясь.
> А вот вопрос: ноут можно подключать к сети, вынув из него батарею? И имеет ли это смысл?

 Конечно, имеет. Батарея изнашивается, если постоянно подзаряжается. Ее надо беречь, как любой аккумулятор. Я свой ноут год назад купила, но никуда его не ношу, работает дома только от сети, поэтому батарея у меня и сейчас как новенькая, валяется в коробочке.  :: 
Можно и нужно.

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Ясно, спасибо. Будем теперь обновляться, не боясь.
> А вот вопрос: ноут можно подключать к сети, вынув из него батарею? И имеет ли это смысл?

 Конечно, имеет. Батарея изнашивается, если постоянно подзаряжается. Ее надо беречь, как любой аккумулятор. Я свой ноут год назад купила, но никуда его не ношу, работает дома только от сети, поэтому батарея у меня и сейчас как новенькая, валяется в коробочке.  :: 
Можно и нужно.[/quote:3cok7oqn]
Вообще-то, батарея должна храниться полностью заряженной и от годичного валяния в коробочке может пострадать.

----------


## Оля

> Вообще-то, батарея должна храниться полностью заряженной и от годичного валяния в коробочке может пострадать.

 Я ее не сразу в коробку положила, я ею немного попользовалась. Она, кстати, в коробку   полностью заряженной и отправилась.

----------


## CoffeeCup

[quote=Оля] 

> А вот вопрос: ноут можно подключать к сети, вынув из него батарею? И имеет ли это смысл?

 Конечно, имеет. Батарея изнашивается, если постоянно подзаряжается. Ее надо беречь, как любой аккумулятор. Я свой ноут год назад купила, но никуда его не ношу, работает дома только от сети, поэтому батарея у меня и сейчас как новенькая, валяется в коробочке.  :: 
Можно и нужно.[/quote:13hevls9]
Нет никакого смысла хранить батарею если она все равно не используется. У меня нет точных данных на сколько долей процентов изменится срок службы батареи если ее вынуть, но если ее оставить, то она автоматически будет являться аналогом блока песперебойного питания и спасет ваш многочасовой труд от внезапно скакнувшего напряжения в сети. Второе удобство, про которое даже сама Оля говорила, это то что ноут можно в постель взять, а вот если вам потом захотелось в кресло-качалку в другой комнате? Выключать ноут? А с батареей никаких проблем! А новую батарею вслучае чего купить тоже не является проблемой.

----------


## Оля

> спасет ваш многочасовой труд от внезапно скакнувшего напряжения в сети

 Для этого есть стабилизатор напряжения, у всех ноутбуков. 
Хранить батарею, если она вообще никогда не используется, смысла, наверное, и правда нет. Но если человек периодически выносит ноут из дома, то очень даже есть смысл.

----------


## Wowik

> Для этого есть стабилизатор напряжения, у всех ноутбуков.

 От пропадания электричества стабилизатор не спасет.
Батарея, воткнутая в нотебук, играет роль источника бесперебойного питания (штуковина с большой аккумуляторной батареей), в который втыкают десктоп.
Если кто-то кое-где у нас порой не втыкает свои компьютеры в ИБП, то и в нотебук ему батарею совать нет необходимости  ::

----------


## Полуношник

[quote=Оля] 

> Вообще-то, батарея должна храниться полностью заряженной и от годичного валяния в коробочке может пострадать.

 Я ее не сразу в коробку положила, я ею немного попользовалась. Она, кстати, в коробку   полностью заряженной и отправилась.[/quote:2vjnppro]
За год она разрядилась.

----------


## Оля

Кто-нибудь пил Колдрекс Бронхо? Он действительно помогает от кашля?

----------


## Ramil

> Кто-нибудь пил Колдрекс Бронхо? Он действительно помогает от кашля?

 Вся эта антинаучная дурь никогда ни от чего не помогает. Купи либексин.

----------


## Оля

Как лечить... не, не кашель, а вот эту заразу:
Worm/Conficker.Z.30 
(Гугль не помог)

----------


## BappaBa

> Как лечить... не, не кашель, а вот эту заразу:
> Worm/Conficker.Z.30 
> (Гугль не помог)

 Попробуй Dr.Web CureIt! (~20MB) http://www.freedrweb.com/cureit/

----------


## Юрка

SOS! 
Каждый день запускаю Norton Internet Security, и он выдаёт одно и то же:  

> сведения об угрозе:
> Имя угрозы: Tracking Cookie
> тип угрозы: Файл Cookie
> Уровень риска: низкий
> Зависимости: не обнаружены
> Файл, следящий за вашими действиями на компьютере и сообщающий о них посторонним лицам.
> Затронутая область: 24 следящих Cookie
> Угроза полностью устранена. 
> Удалённые файлы помещены в карантин

 Почему всё повторяется? 
И ещё вопрос.
Иногда выскакивает окно:  

> Контроль учётных записей пользователей
> Разрешить следующей программе внести изменения на этом компьютере?
> Имя программы: Java Automatic Update: Java (TM) SE Runtime Environment

 Это вирус?

----------


## Ramil

1. Сотри все куки и почисти кэш браузера.
2. Нет это не вирус - это обновление виртуальной Java машины.

----------


## Юрка

> 1. Сотри все куки и почисти кэш браузера.

 Почистил. И в Опере и в IE8. В Опере временно запретил принимать куки. Но Нортон всё равно находит 24 кука.  ::   

> 2. Нет это не вирус - это обновление виртуальной Java машины.

 Иногда происходит странное: появляется справа внизу окошко  

> "Java Update Available. A new version of Java is ready to be installed! Click here to continue"

 Кликаю и получаю окно в середине экрана:  

> "Контроль учётных записей пользователей
> Разрешить следующей программе внести изменения на этом компьютере?
> Имя программы: jucheck.exe
> Издатель: Неизвестно
> Источник файла: Жёсткий диск компьютера"

 Dr. Web Curelt ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Ramil

Старые куки надо стереть. Новые браузер не принимает, а старые остались. В IE - не помню как, в Опере  - Tools/Preferences/Advanced/Cookies/Manage Cookies (или C:\Users\{Имя пользователя}\Cookies\ ) 
Куки для IE вроде лежат в Temporary Internet Files, только вот куда он эту папку пихает я не помню, к тому же их несколько. В принципе, если антивирус ругаться будет - можно там посмотреть имя файла и его расположение (если нажать Details или там "подробно" или что там есть). 
Ява машина следит за появлениями новых версий обновления в Интернете. Время от времени она проверяет и, если есть, она тебе напишет - Доступны новые обновления - скачать? 
Если ты ответишь "Да". То она попытается их скачать и установить. На это система контроля учётных записей винды будет у тебя на всякий случай спрашивать "какая-то программа (ей пофигу какая) пытается что-то выкачать из интернета и установить, ты в курсе?" В данном случае ты в курсе, поэтому можешь разрешать, а вот если что-то подобное будет происходить и ты не знаешь, что это такое - тогда можешь запретить (но UAC ругается часто по делу и не по делу).
В общем-то, можно UAC отключить (я так и делаю обычно), но если у тебя нет или мало опыта - я бы не рекомендовал - всё-таки этот инструмент довольно эффективно контролирует безопасность машины (хоть и надоедает). 
А! Ещё карантин почисть у Нортона.

----------


## Юрка

> Старые куки надо стереть. Новые браузер не принимает, а старые остались. В IE - не помню как, в Опере  - Tools/Preferences/Advanced/Cookies/Manage Cookies (или C:\Users\{Имя пользователя}\Cookies\ )

 Я вроде давно стёр... В Опере 10.10 Инструменты/Дополнительно/Управление Cookies (а рядом Кэш - тоже стёр). В IE8: Сервис/свойства обозревателя/История просмотра/Удалить (галочки поставил везде).  

> Ява машина следит за появлениями новых версий обновления в Интернете.

 Это примерно понятно. Но иногда имя программы Java..., а иногда jucheck.exe неизвестного издателя. Что за жучок, зачем мне жучок?.. По-моему, это вирус.   

> А! Ещё карантин почисть у Нортона.

 Не получается. Захожу в карантин, а он пишет: в этой категории нет элементов для просмотра."

----------


## Дима

Вы углубились, господа! Почему СТОЛЬКО глупых вопросов в теме о глупых вопросах?

----------


## BappaBa

> Старые куки надо стереть. Новые браузер не принимает, а старые остались.

 Что-то я не очень понимаю. Стоит зайти на любой _отсеживающий_ сайт, и ты получишь опять новую порцию "печенюшек", разве не так?

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Старые куки надо стереть. Новые браузер не принимает, а старые остались.   Что-то я не очень понимаю. Стоит зайти на любой _отсеживающий_ сайт, и ты получишь опять новую порцию "печенюшек", разве не так?

 А в Опере есть возможность отключить приём этик куков. Или сделать так, что меня будут спрашивать, принимать или нет. Вот я их временно и отключил. Сейчас уже включил, а то неудобно.

----------


## Оля

У меня птицы немного поклевали мясо, которое лежало за окном. Мясо было уже в замерзшем состоянии и в пленке. Мне его выкинуть или ничего страшного? Я ничем не заражусь? 
P.S. Вопрос срочный, надо готовить ужин.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Старые куки надо стереть. Новые браузер не принимает, а старые остались.   Что-то я не очень понимаю. Стоит зайти на любой _отсеживающий_ сайт, и ты получишь опять новую порцию "печенюшек", разве не так?

 Печеньки, в общем-то, вещь безопасная. Ну там отследят откуда пришел и куда ушел, ничего страшного с компом не случится. Оно не вредит, но следит. Можно, кстати, принимать куки выборочно - с одник сайтов принимать, с других - нет.
Антивирус сам по себе сетевую безопасность не обеспечивает должным образом. Он реагирует, когда проникновение уже совершено. По-хорошему должна быть пара firewall + антивирус. У меня Eset Smart Security - очень доволен. Мышь не проскочит.

----------


## Ramil

> У меня птицы немного поклевали мясо, которое лежало за окном. Мясо было уже в замерзшем состоянии и в пленке. Мне его выкинуть или ничего страшного? Я ничем не заражусь? 
> P.S. Вопрос срочный, надо готовить ужин.

 Должная термообработка уничтожит любую заразу биологического характера. Другое дело - в моем понимании это уже чьи-то объедки.

----------


## Оля

> Должная термообработка уничтожит любую заразу биологического характера. Другое дело - в моем понимании это уже чьи-то объедки.

 Нет, они не настолько поклевали, совсем чуть-чуть - может, клюнули пару раз. На самом мясе следов даже не видно.
А должная термообработка - это какая? Я обычно режу на маленькие кусочки, чуть обжариваю на сковородке, а потом парю в горшочке 30-60 минут. 
На ужин чай попила.   ::

----------


## Waterlaz

> На ужин чай попила.

 Учитывая, что кусок мяса за окном лежит, это преступление =)

----------


## CoffeeCup

> На ужин чай попила.

 Правильно сделала. Собственное здоровье дороже какого-то куска мяса. Я бы выкинул его не задумываясь.

----------


## Lampada

> У меня птицы немного поклевали мясо, ...

 Это как ничего. Вот со мной что однажды было в колхозе.  Я дежурила, и на улице готовила суп на всю бригаду.  Местная собака прыгнула на стол, где лежало мясо, схватила его и бежать.  Я в крик - и за собакой через поле.  Она мясо, конечно, бросила, а я, вся из себя гордая, что спасла суп, вернулась к готовке.  Помыла я это мясо, как мне казалось, хорошо, а всё равно на зубах песок хрустел.

----------


## it-ogo

В 85-м, по-моему, из лагеря геологической экспедиции на Памире сбежал повар Рустам из местных, респектабельный такой дядечка, прихватив несколько мешков с продуктами. В том числе с мясом, которое он, как выяснилось в процессе расследования, экономил. А пирожки с мясом, которыми он кормил геологов, как оказалось, были сделаны из собак (местных же, приблудившихся к экспедиции). Народ почухал репу и сделал полезный вывод, что собаки тоже вполне съедобны. И то сказать, геологи, не офисные работники. Было это без меня, но вскоре после моего отъезда оттуда. Однако пирожков, к сожалению, я попробовать не успел. 
Так что зря вы, Lampada, ту собаку отпустили. Такой повод был - проворовалась!

----------


## Ramil

> Однако пирожков, к сожалению, я попробовать не успел.

 Может, всё-таки, к счастью? 
Ну а в принципе, кроме чисто эстетических моментов, есть можно всё, что шевелится. )))

----------


## Hanna

У меня есть глупый вопрос..  :: 
---------------------
It took me under five minutes to find "Sister Pelugia and the Bulldog" *(Пелагия и белый бульдог)* by A Bakunin as a Russian e-book and Russian audio book m4b format for the iPod.  
But I can't understand the book without a parallel text.  
However - I cannot find the e-book (pdf) in any language that I actually can understand well! I checked for English and all the Scandinavian langauges.  
Then I thought "Ok, I'll pay for it". Just when I was about to pay for a pdf file on Amazon.com, I noticed that geographical copyright restrictions apply! So I can't actually buy it even if I want to!  It may work somewhere else if I enter a fake American address against my credit card, but why should I lie just to pay $13 for en electronic document....
Because of this nonsense I really want to get it off a torrent sites! 
Am I a complete muppet or is this file simply not available online in English? Does anyone know a good English ebook site?

----------


## Ramil

> У меня есть глупый вопрос.. 
> ---------------------
> It took me under five minutes to find "Sister Pelugia and the Bulldog" *(Пелагия и белый бульдог)* by B. Akunin as a Russian e-book and Russian audio book m4b format for the iPod.  
> But I can't understand the book without a parallel text.  
> However - I cannot find the e-book (pdf) in any language that I actually can understand well! I checked for English and all the Scandinavian langauges.  
> Then I thought "Ok, I'll pay for it". Just when I was about to pay for a pdf file on Amazon.com, I noticed that geographical copyright restrictions apply! So I can't actually buy it even if I want to!  It may work somewhere else if I enter a fake American address against my credit card, but why should I lie just to pay $13 for en electronic document....
> Because of this nonsense I really want to get it off a torrent sites! 
> Am I a complete muppet or is this file simply not available online in English? Does anyone know a good English ebook site?

 Save your money or... you can always send them to me  ::  Enjoy: http://www.akunin.ru/knigi/pelagia/pela ... yi_buldog/

----------


## Hanna

Awesome site... thanks! But there is nothing in English there, right? The thing is -- I need it in English ALSO, so that I can do parallell reading according to the "Ilya Frank method" (or something like that). It is too difficult for me to read it only in Russian. At least I think so. I would only be able to read on sentence a minute....   _Damn these greedy scumbags!! It used to be possible to put in fake US addresses as long as you could find a place that had the same name as the European city you live in.....  I just tried it, but it doesn't work anymore..._  
-------------------------------------------- *EDIT*: I have now bought this ebook for $13...
Mobile eReader believes that I live in Richmond, Virginia, United States.... That's not quite true. 
Trying to work out how to strip out the DRM   ::  (copyright protection) from the file so that I can use the text for a parallell book. 
The more I encounter DRM, the more determined I get to circumvent it and sabotage for those who use it. When I am finished I will set up a book club or something here, so that more people can enjoy the text.  
More to follow. 
--------------------------------------- *EDIT 2*: I stripped the DRM and I now need to convert the file to a useful format (mobipocket is no good).

----------


## Ramil

Optical Recognitions software such as Fine Reader can read the contents of a PDF (well, technically, they 'recognize' it). But it's only a last resort method when everything else fails.

----------


## Полуношник

> Optical Recognitions software such as Fine Reader can read the contents of a PDF (well, technically, they 'recognize' it). But it's only a last resort method when everything else fails.

 Fine Reader won't read a copy-protected PDF.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Optical Recognitions software such as Fine Reader can read the contents of a PDF (well, technically, they 'recognize' it). But it's only a last resort method when everything else fails.   Fine Reader won't read a copy-protected PDF.

 Besides... there are cracks.
1 second of search revealed this: http://www.google.ru/search?rlz=1C1GGLS ... +pdf+crack 
Fine Reader can be cracked too. And... you can always run OCR on screenshots.

----------


## Hanna

It is driving me mad that I can't figure out how to convert this file from "mobi format" -  .prc  to something more useful, like Word, RTF or PDF.  
The file I have is for "Пелагия и белый бульдог" in English. It's the book about the detective nun - by B. Akunin.  
I posted in a Mobile reader forum to ask them for advice because I can't think what more to try...  
Haven't tried the "text extraction" with Fine Reader or similar yet. It shouldn't be necessary... I've worked in IT for ten years. I really ought to be able to figure out how to convert a simple text file...  
----------------------------- EDIT--------------------
Is anyone interested in having a go? I'll upload it to Rapidshare in case anyone feels inspired.... 
EDIT: I have uploaded the DRM free file to Rapidshare. It displays fine in the "official" reader called "MobiPocket Reader". But it doesn't display anywhere else. When I try to convert it to Word or HTML I only get garbage -- you know: _ "&@:ÖL&^()(^^%^*("_  http://rapidshare.com/files/320422393/akunin2.prc.html
OR http://depositfiles.com/files/q6088kanc

----------


## Ramil

> This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member.

----------


## Zaya

> This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member  
> There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again later.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks so much for having a go!
Ok, I uploaded here too: http://depositfiles.com/files/q6088kanc

----------


## Ramil

As far as I could research there are no converters for this file format yet (DRMed I mean). You can dedrm it if you know some mysterious PID (I have no idea what is it). But copy-paste works fine with Mobipocket reader. It's not a perfect solution but is better than nothing. 
About DeDRMing - there is a python script called 'mobidedrm' that supposedly is able to dedrm it but it requires that mysterious PID number.

----------


## Hanna

Thanks for checking! 
Actually, I DID already use the mobidedrm script. According to the script and the file properties, the DRM was removed... But maybe I did something idiotically wrong and they are still there for some reason. It would explain the situation...    
Please, please would you check it too if you have it installed on your machine? Code = (see screenshot, top right), or at least that's what I was using - it is legitimate, I paid for it... However, their system might be so smart that it already knows that this PC has been activated. In that case it won't work for you. But I can get another one, I think.  
I just put the mobidedrm files in the Python directory and ran them from there in a command window. 
The syntax I used was [name of mobiddrm file] [original prc] [output prc] [pin number] 
There are several versions of these files floating about. The later are not necessarily better than the newer apparently. I tried 3 and 2 claimed to be successful, one did nothing.

----------


## Ramil

Have you tried the converters after this? This script only removes protection but nothing else.

----------


## Hanna

Yes I tried the converters and that's where it fails. 
It doesn't seem be possible to convert it - everytime I try I just get silly characters, not real text.

----------


## SAn

Скажите, как правильно писать: «безкультурный» или «бескультурный»?
В словаре я нашёл первый вариант: http://www.e-slovar.ru/dictionary/2/3310/ , но всё равно терзают сомнения.
Скажите, какое правило в этом случае?

----------


## BappaBa

ю

----------


## gRomoZeka

"Бескультурный" - правильно.  :: 
Правило касается приставок, оканчивающихся на -з/-с (-без/-бес, -воз/-вос, -раз/-рас и т.п.)
"З" пишется перед гласными и звонкими согласными, "с" - перед глухими (Ч, Щ, Ц тоже считаются глухими) 
Бесчеловечный - безродный, вос*т*оржествовать - воз*д*ыхатель, и т.п.

----------


## SAn

Спасибо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

У кулинарной фольги одна сторона матовая, а другая блестящая. Одна из них отражает тепло, а другая аккумулирует (или что-то в этом роде).
Какой стороной ее надо класть на противень, а какой к продукту??? Есть об этом какое-то правило, но я его не помню.. 
// *SAn*, на здоровье. )

----------


## Lampada

> У кулинарной фольги одна сторона матовая, а друая блестящая. Одна из них отражает тепло, а другая аккумулирует (или что-то в этом роде).
> Какой стороной ее надо класть на противень, а какой к продукту??? Есть об этом какое-то правило, но я его не помню..

 Вот тут есть ответы каких-то учёных:   http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/g ... n01407.htm 
Оказывается вот что важно:   "..._DO NOT let the aluminum foil contact an acidic ingredient, 
like tomato sauce, catsup.. At oven (or grill) temperature the acidic ingredient will 
dissolve the aluminum foil. Although Al(+3) is not especially toxic, contact with acidic 
foods at high temperature should be avoided._ ..."

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Lampada*, о господи!!   ::  В очередной раз убеждаюсь: меньше знаешь - крепче спишь. )))))  Если при готовке могут вырабатываться токсичные элементы, об этом, наверное, писали бы на упаковке.. Или нет?   ::   
А я слышала, что это влияет на скорость приготовления и наличие корочки (если положить фольгу "неправильной" стороной, часть тепла как бы отводится от готовящегося блюда).

----------


## Ramil

> *Lampada*, о господи!!   В очередной раз убеждаюсь: меньше знаешь - крепче спишь. )))))  Если при готовке могут вырабатываться токсичные элементы, об этом, наверное, писали бы на упаковке.. Или нет?    
> А я слышала, что это влияет на скорость приготовления и наличие корочки (если положить фольгу "неправильной" стороной, часть тепла как бы отводится от готовящегося блюда).

 Там всего лишь написано, что под действием температуры, кислотные компоненты в самой пище могут проесть фольгу.
Ты же апельсиновый сок пьёшь - а это кислота. Кока-колу пьёшь - а это тоже кислота (причём весьма сильная).
Точно также во многих пищевых продуктах содержится кислота. Но это не значит, что её есть нельзя. Желудочный сок - та же кислота, кстати. А то, что в фольге дырочки будут - так что с того...

----------


## Юрка

> У кулинарной фольги одна сторона матовая, а другая блестящая. Одна из них отражает тепло, а другая аккумулирует (или что-то в этом роде).
> Какой стороной ее надо класть на противень, а какой к продукту??? Есть об этом какое-то правило, но я его не помню..

 Моя версия: блестящей стороной внутрь, к продукту. Чтобы тепло проходило к продукту и не выходило обратно, отражаясь от фольги.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Чтобы тепло проходило к продукту и не выходило обратно, отражаясь от фольги.

 Увы, так только Демон Максвелла (  ::  ) может теплом управлять.

----------


## Юрка

> Увы, так только Демон Максвелла (  ) может теплом управлять.

 А разве инфракрасное излучение не отражается от блестящей фольги?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> А разве инфракрасное излучение не отражается от блестящей фольги?

 Отражается. И от неблестящей (матовой) стороны фольги тоже отражается (только не направленно, а во все стороны).
Если нужно нагреть фольгу именно инфракрасным излучением, то нужно ту сторону, на которую светить будешь, в черный цвет покрасить.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  А разве инфракрасное излучение не отражается от блестящей фольги?   Отражается. И от неблестящей (матовой) стороны фольги тоже отражается (только не направленно, а во все стороны).
> Если нужно нагреть фольгу именно инфракрасным излучением, то нужно ту сторону, на которую светить будешь, в черный цвет покрасить.

 То есть, от того матовая поверхность или блестящая, скорость нагрева не зависит? Мне казалось, что блестящая нагреется медленнее. Поэтому термосы имеют колбы, "полированные" до зеркального блеска.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка] 

> Originally Posted by "Юрка":10u18hea  А разве инфракрасное излучение не отражается от блестящей фольги?   Отражается. И от неблестящей (матовой) стороны фольги тоже отражается (только не направленно, а во все стороны).
> Если нужно нагреть фольгу именно инфракрасным излучением, то нужно ту сторону, на которую светить будешь, в черный цвет покрасить.

 То есть, от того матовая поверхность или блестящая, скорость нагрева не зависит? Мне казалось, что блестящая нагреется медленнее. Поэтому термосы имеют колбы, "полированные" до зеркального блеска.[/quote:10u18hea] 
В термосах тепло задерживает вакуум внутри колбы, а не зеркальная поверхность.

----------


## Юрка

> В термосах тепло задерживает вакуум внутри колбы, а не зеркальная поверхность.

 Передача тепла происходит двумя путями: конвекцией и излучением. Вакуум нужен чтобы не было переноса тепла воздухом в колбе. Зеркало нужно чтобы уменьшить лучи в инфракрасном диапазоне. Не так? 
Иначе зачем в стеклопакетах наносят (опция) специальный слой для сохранения энергии?
Зачем у пожарных блестящие костюмы?

----------


## Ramil

Может, для красоты  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Может, для красоты

 Для красоты пожарного после запекания? Думаю, мы где-то рядом с истиной. Предлагаю Горомозеке перед НГ запечь две половинки курицы, завернув их по-разному и доложить нам результаты.   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Может, для красоты

 Нет, чтобы их в дыму было лучше видно. Вспомните начищенные до блеска старинные шлемы пожарных?

----------


## Ramil

Если серьёзно, то я не знаю, способствует ли светоотражающее покрытие также отражению тепла (та же фольга, к примеру, прекрасно тепло пропускает). Но вот керамические плитки на облицовке космических челноков черного и белого цветов, причём черная она там, где температура выше всего (когда он тормозит, он входит в атмосферу брюхом).
Казалось бы, почему бы не сделать зеркальное покрытие?

----------


## Wowik

> Если серьёзно, то я не знаю, способствует ли светоотражающее покрытие также отражению тепла

 Способствует   

> Казалось бы, почему бы не сделать зеркальное покрытие?

 Обгорит, закоптится, полиняет. 
А потом там излучение изнутри, а не снаружи.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Если серьёзно, то я не знаю, способствует ли светоотражающее покрытие также отражению тепла   Способствует

 +1    

> Альбе́до (лат. albus — белый) — характеристика отражательной способности поверхности. 
> Значение альбедо для данной длины волны или диапазона длин волн зависит от спектральных характеристик отражающей поверхности, поэтому альбедо измеряется для различных спектральных диапазонов (оптическое, ультрафиолетовое, *инфракрасное альбедо*) или длин волн (монохроматические альбедо).
> [...]
> Инфракрасное излучение также называют «*тепловым*» излучением.
> [...]
> Тепловое излучение — один из трёх элементарных видов *переноса тепла* (теплопроводность, конвекция, излучение), которое осуществляется при помощи электромагнитных волн.

 Применительно к термосам:   

> Теперь термосах. Для теплоизоляции в первую очередь стараются убрать теплообмен за счет конвекции, затем теплообмен за счет теплопередачи, и только тогда, когда указанные причины устранены, уменьшают теплообмен за счет лучистой передачи энергии. (Для этого колбу термоса покрывают *зеркальным покрытием*.)

----------


## vox05

> Казалось бы, почему бы не сделать зеркальное покрытие?

 Не научились делать такое зеркальное покрытие, чтобы 1500 градусов выдерживало.

----------


## Оля

Можно ли по этому участку шоссе Энтузиастов проехать на велосипеде (шоссе проходит над ж/д у платформы Новая, и пешеходных дорожек там нет) ?

----------


## vox05

> Можно ли по этому участку шоссе Энтузиастов проехать на велосипеде (шоссе проходит над ж/д у платформы Новая, и пешеходных дорожек там нет) ?

 Странно как-то. На яндекс-картах при максимальном приближении ясно виден тротуар с той стороны, где трамваи. ( http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.717531%2C5 ... z=18&l=sat ) И в викимапии фотография тротуара есть. http://wikimapia.org/p/00/00/33/35/05_big.jpg

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Оля  Можно ли по этому участку шоссе Энтузиастов проехать на велосипеде (шоссе проходит над ж/д у платформы Новая, и пешеходных дорожек там нет) ?   Странно как-то. На яндекс-картах при максимальном приближении ясно виден тротуар с той стороны, где трамваи. ( http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.717531%2C5 ... z=18&l=sat ) И в викимапии фотография тротуара есть. http://wikimapia.org/p/00/00/33/35/05_big.jpg

 Ага, есть там тротуар, только там всегда пробка и все по нему (тротуару) едут на машинах. Меня уже раз 5 штрафовали за езду по этому тротуару, но я всё равно там езжу, потому что люлей от работодателя за опоздание я получу поболее, чем от гаишников.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Странно как-то. На яндекс-картах при максимальном приближении ясно виден тротуар с той стороны, где трамваи. ( http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.717531%2C5 ... z=18&l=sat ) И в викимапии фотография тротуара есть. http://wikimapia.org/p/00/00/33/35/05_big.jpg

 Спасибо! Я там была в темное время суток, наверное, просто не заметила. 
А если бы тротуара там не было - велисипедистам такие мосты переезжать нельзя?

----------


## vox05

> А если бы тротуара там не было - велисипедистам такие мосты переезжать нельзя?

 Ну вообще-то наоборот - велосипедистам по ПДД только по проезжей части и можно ехать ( если это не дорога для автомобилей, http://im3-tub.yandex.net/i?id=20851215&tov=3 , куда велосипедам вообще нельзя).

----------


## Ramil

Чем можно натереть стекло машины, чтобы с утра оно не покрывалось инеем? Каждодневная утренняя зарядка на морозе со скребком как-то стала надоедать.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Чем можно натереть стекло машины, чтобы с утра оно не покрывалось инеем?

 Если намерзает снаружи то натереть стекло можно ...   ::   ... тряпкой. Кроме шуток, если стекло сверкает зеркальной чистотой, то инея на нем намерзает намного  меньше. 
Если намерзает изнутри, то перед тем как поставить машину на ночь на стоянку открой двери и проветри ее.   

> ... зарядка на морозе со скребком ...

  Прежде чем делать зарядку включи печку с обдувом на стекла, а затем можно и резиновым водосгоном поработать. Да и скребок скребку рознь, даже те которые выглядят похоже могут иметь очень разную эффективность.   

> ... морозе ...

  А у вас в Москве в этом году были морозы   ::  .

----------


## Оля

> А у вас в Москве в этом году были морозы   .

 Еще какие. Очень холодная зима. Давно такой не было.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   ... морозе ...    А у вас в Москве в этом году были морозы   .

 Ну, мы Москвичи - существа нежные, 18-20 градусов ниже нуля для нас - уже мороз. А было и 27-28. И ещё обещают.

----------


## Basil77

Я перед тем, как поставить машину на ночь, открываю передние двери, выключаю печку и включаю обдув холодным воздухом на переднее стекло. Выкуриваю сигарету, ставлю машину на сигналку и иду домой. С утра отскребать практически ничего не приходится.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Я перед тем, как поставить машину на ночь, открываю передние двери, выключаю печку и включаю обдув холодным воздухом на переднее стекло. Выкуриваю сигарету, ставлю машину на сигналку и иду домой. С утра отскребать практически ничего не приходится.

 Вот блин, всё надо ждать. Ладно, завтра попробую.
Кстати, с утра ждать, когда прогреется печка как-то не хочется по той простой причине, что антифриз греется где-то минут 10-15, а до работы ехать всего 20. Т.е., чтобы проделать 20 минутный путь, приходится ждать 10 минут, пока прогреется печка, потом ещё 10 ждать, пока оттает стекло, потом ещё 20 ехать. Итого 40 минут  ::  Блин, не в том климате я родился. Мне бы на острова какие-нибудь тропические бананы есть.  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Вот блин, всё надо ждать. Ладно, завтра попробую.
> Кстати, с утра ждать, когда прогреется печка как-то не хочется по той простой причине, что антифриз греется где-то минут 10-15, а до работы ехать всего 20. Т.е., чтобы проделать 20 минутный путь, приходится ждать 10 минут, пока прогреется печка, потом ещё 10 ждать, пока оттает стекло, потом ещё 20 ехать. Итого 40 минут  Блин, не в том климате я родился. Мне бы на острова какие-нибудь тропические бананы есть.

 Для тех, кто не любит утреннюю зарядку всегда есть выход "автомобильный скребок с подогревом".

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот блин, всё надо ждать. Ладно, завтра попробую.
> Кстати, с утра ждать, когда прогреется печка как-то не хочется по той простой причине, что антифриз греется где-то минут 10-15, а до работы ехать всего 20. Т.е., чтобы проделать 20 минутный путь, приходится ждать 10 минут, пока прогреется печка, потом ещё 10 ждать, пока оттает стекло, потом ещё 20 ехать. Итого 40 минут  Блин, не в том климате я родился. Мне бы на острова какие-нибудь тропические бананы есть.    Для тех, кто не любит утреннюю зарядку всегда есть выход "автомобильный скребок с подогревом".

 ППЦ!   ::   ::

----------


## Qwerty

Вот такой вопрос: трёхбуквенное сокращение из предыдущего поста не считается ли здесь матом? На одном форуме видел его в списке того, что не считается матом, а на другом считается - мнения разные. Лично я всё-таки склоняюсь ко второму.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот такой вопрос: трёхбуквенное сокращение из предыдущего поста не считается ли здесь матом? На одном форуме видел его в списке того, что не считается матом, а на другом считается - мнения разные. Лично я всё-таки склоняюсь ко второму.

 А что значит "считается"?  ::  Ведь это все равно что сказать, что какое-то слово считается на одном форуме существительным, а на другом - глаголом. Слово "пипец" матом быть просто не может. Это эвфемизм, и не более того.

----------


## Ramil

::  
Между прочим, есть мнение, что в алфавит давно пора добавить эту букву:

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Между прочим, есть мнение, что в алфавит давно пора добавить эту букву:

 Красавчик.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Вот такой вопрос: трёхбуквенное сокращение из предыдущего поста не считается ли здесь матом?

 Раз я его не поняла даже как "пипец", то, видимо, не стоит считать это сокращение матом.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Qwerty  Вот такой вопрос: трёхбуквенное сокращение из предыдущего поста не считается ли здесь матом?   Раз я его не поняла даже как "пипец", то, видимо, не стоит считать это сокращение матом.

 Дело-то не в том, понятно сокращение или нет. Эвфемизмы придумали как раз для того, чтоб заменять обсценную лексику, но сами они таковой не являются. Иначе теряется весь смысл замены.

----------


## gRomoZeka

А кто-нибудь здесь читал(-ет) фанфикшн?   ::

----------


## Qwerty

> Дело-то не в том, понятно сокращение или нет. Эвфемизмы придумали как раз для того, чтоб заменять обсценную лексику, но сами они таковой не являются. Иначе теряется весь смысл замены.

 То есть, заменив "пи" на 3.14, можно полученное писать на форуме, а ещё посылать всех на йух, объясняя потом, что, разумеется, это было доброе пожелание человеку, чтобы он съездил в отпуск на юг, только люди не так поняли, потому что не знают, как пишут "аффтары".

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю, где как, но на этом форуме нет формального подхода. Если ты просто всех посылаешь на йух - то тебя замодерируют или забанят, но если ты открытым текстом обсуждаешь склонение слова х.й (всё-таки, это часть русского языка, здесь даже тема специальная открыта для обсуждения мата), то ни у кого возражений не возникнет. У нас вполне вменяемый модератор и практически всегда различает, где йух, а где мпх  ::  
ЗЫ: Лампада, привет.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Дело-то не в том, понятно сокращение или нет. Эвфемизмы придумали как раз для того, чтоб заменять обсценную лексику, но сами они таковой не являются. Иначе теряется весь смысл замены.   То есть, заменив "пи" на 3.14, можно полученное писать на форуме...

 Заменив "пи" на 3.14 ты не создаешь эвфемизм, а просто балуешься с правописанием - слово-то остается то же самое. Про "йух" это вообще философский вопрос, поскольку мата как такового в этом случае нет, а откровенное хамство есть. Банят ли за хамство? Зависит от модератора.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Про "йух" это вообще философский вопрос, поскольку мата как такового в этом случае нет, а откровенное хамство есть. Банят ли за хамство? Зависит от модератора.

 Я думаю, что за хамство нужно банить или просто удалять грубости.  У нас вроде давно нет такой проблемы.

----------


## Zubr

А кто-нибудь читал «Собачье сердце»? У меня в книге абзац был почему-то удалён.  

> Иная  машинисточка получает по девятому разряду четыре с половиной червонца, ну,  правда,  любовник ей фильдеперсовые чулочки подарит. Да ведь сколько за этот  фильдеперс ей издевательств надо вынести.  _Ведь  он ее не каким-нибудь обыкновенным способом, а подвергает  французской  любви. С...  эти французы, между  нами  говоря. Хоть и лопают богато,  и  все  с  красным вином.  Да..._
> Прибежит машинисточка, ведь за 4,5 червонца в  бар не пойдешь. Ей  и  на кинематограф не хватает, а  кинематограф у женщины  единственное  утешение  в  жизни.

 Выделанных строчек у меня не хватает. А что же случилось с моим изданием? Разве это цензура? 
А между тем, что такое французская любовь? Уму моему непостижимо.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> А между тем, что такое французская любовь?

 Моя версия: фигня какая-нибудь.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> А кто-нибудь читал «Собачье сердце»? У меня в книге абзац был почему-то удалён.    
> 			
> 				Иная  машинисточка получает по девятому разряду четыре с половиной червонца, ну,  правда,  любовник ей фильдеперсовые чулочки подарит. Да ведь сколько за этот  фильдеперс ей издевательств надо вынести.  _Ведь  он ее не каким-нибудь обыкновенным способом, а подвергает  французской  любви. С...  эти французы, между  нами  говоря. Хоть и лопают богато,  и  все  с  красным вином.  Да..._
> Прибежит машинисточка, ведь за 4,5 червонца в  бар не пойдешь. Ей  и  на кинематограф не хватает, а  кинематограф у женщины  единственное  утешение  в  жизни.
> 			
> 		  Выделанных строчек у меня не хватает. А что же случилось с моим изданием? Разве это цензура?

 Да, похоже цензурой вырезано.  ::   В книжке, которая у меня дома, хоть она и издана ещё в СССР (в конце 80х), этот абзац есть, насколько я помню (почему я запомнил, я первый раз читал "Собачье сердце" , когда мне было лет 13, и этот вопрос меня тогда тоже черезвычайно заинтересовал   ::  ).   

> А между тем, что такое французская любовь? Уму моему непостижимо.

 Я не совсем уверен, но, насколько я знаю, в те времена так называли оральный секс.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Я не совсем уверен, но, насколько я знаю, в те времена так называли оральный секс.

 Ну да. И сейчас называют. Хотя в последнее время чаще обходятся без эвфемизмов.  ::

----------


## Zaya

Правда, что по-французски "французский поцелуй" будет "поцелуй душ" (дословно)? Как это пишется?

----------


## Scorpio

Это мне так кажется -- или действительно активность на MR стала намного ниже?
Вот помню -- были времена... ))))

----------


## Zaya

Если тебе кажется, то мне тоже кажется. ))

----------


## Ramil

> Это мне так кажется -- или действительно активность на MR стала намного ниже?
> Вот помню -- были времена... ))))

 Вот что-то и тебя давно не видать...   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Это мне так кажется -- или действительно активность на MR стала намного ниже?
> Вот помню -- были времена... ))))   Вот что-то и тебя давно не видать...

 Так я никуда не исчезал, просто сюда давно не заглядывал.  ::

----------


## Zubr

> Я не совсем уверен, но, насколько я знаю, в те времена так называли оральный секс.

 Ой, понятно. Это то же, что francés по-испански.   ::  Спасибо.   

> Правда, что по-французски "французский поцелуй" будет "поцелуй душ" (дословно)? Как это пишется?

 Никогда не слышал и по инету не нашёл ничего похожего на это.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Правда, что по-французски "французский поцелуй" будет "поцелуй душ" (дословно)? Как это пишется?   Никогда не слышал и по инету не нашёл ничего похожего на это.

 А как тогда его обычно называют? Baiser lingual, baiser avec la langue, еще как-то?

----------


## Zubr

> А как тогда его обычно называют? Baiser lingual, baiser avec la langue, еще как-то?

 С языком и без него, это всё-таки un baiser. Если подчеркнуть, что язык в этом играет важный роль, можно сказать un baiser avec la langue, но это не очень звучит. Обычно всё ясно по контексту, ведь поцелуи бывают довольно короткие, когда язык не выходит изо рта, так что un long baiser, или un baiser langoureux это скорее всего french kiss.

----------


## it-ogo

> С языком и без него, это всё-таки un baiser. Если подчеркнуть, что язык в этом играет важный роль, можно сказать un baiser avec la langue, но это не очень звучит. Обычно всё ясно по контексту, ведь поцелуи бывают довольно короткие, когда язык не выходит изо рта, так что un long baiser, или un baiser langoureux это скорее всего french kiss.

 Угу. Ясно. Стоит чуть-чуть задержаться при поцелуе с лицом франзузской национальности, как это тут же перерастает в нечто гораздо более глубокое.

----------


## Оля

Работают ли завтра поликлиники? Если мне надо срочно к врачу, может, они в каком-нибудь дежурном режиме принимают?

----------


## BappaBa

> Работают ли завтра поликлиники? Если мне надо срочно к врачу, может, они в каком-нибудь дежурном режиме принимают?

 Возможно поможет http://www.mosmedclinic.ru/clinic/polikliniky

----------


## Оля

Люди, 
вы когда-нибудь влюблялись в одного и того же человека второй раз?

----------


## Lampada

> Люди,
> вы когда-нибудь влюблялись в одного и того же человека второй раз?

 Я думаю, что это не второй раз, а просто продолжение.

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю, что это не второй раз, а просто продолжение.

 Нет, именно второй. Вот когда прошло много времени, и были другие "любви" в промежутке.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Я думаю, что это не второй раз, а просто продолжение.   Нет, именно второй. Вот когда прошло много времени, и были другие "любви" в промежутке.

 Я согласна с теми, кто говорит, что любовь не подчиняется никаким законам, никакой логике.  Так что можно только радоваться, что она есть.

----------


## Юрка

> Люди, вы когда-нибудь влюблялись в одного и того же человека второй раз?

 Рецидив?   ::  Нет, никогда.

----------


## Crocodile

> Люди, вы когда-нибудь влюблялись в одного и того же человека второй раз?

 Разбитую вазу не склеишь.   ::

----------


## it-ogo

Значит ваза была не разбита, а аккуратно убрана в кладовку. Полезное умение, завидую.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Со мной такого не случалось, но, думаю, нет ничего невозможного.   ::

----------


## Оля

Спасибо, друзья, за внимание к столь животрепещущему для меня вопросу.   ::

----------


## SPZenA

Очень глупый вопрос.
Почему на восьмое марта мне каждый год дарят книгу Донцовой, а не так желаемую мной планку оперативной памяти?...   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Очень глупый вопрос.
> Почему на восьмое марта мне каждый год дарят книгу Донцовой, а не так желаемую мной планку оперативной памяти?...

 Может быть, попробовать перекраситься в брюнетку?  ::   ::

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  Очень глупый вопрос.
> Почему на восьмое марта мне каждый год дарят книгу Донцовой, а не так желаемую мной планку оперативной памяти?...     Может быть, попробовать перекраситься в брюнетку?

 Ты не поверишь...  ::  Волосы длинной 8 миллиметров, и чёрные...  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Ты не поверишь...  Волосы длинной 8 миллиметров, и чёрные...

 Как на аватарке? Хм... 
Имидж надо менять, вести больше умных разговоров, ругать Донцову, и в следующий раз подарят Сорокина.

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  Ты не поверишь...  Волосы длинной 8 миллиметров, и чёрные...    Как на аватарке? Хм... 
> Имидж надо менять, вести больше умных разговоров, ругать Донцову, и в следующий раз подарят Сорокина.

 Донцову ругаю на каждом шагу...   ::  
Имидж и умные разговоры... Семнадцатилетняя девушка, которая сидит под Linux'ом, и разговаривает только о компьютерах...   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Донцову ругаю на каждом шагу...   
> Имидж и умные разговоры... Семнадцатилетняя девушка, которая сидит под Linux'ом, и разговаривает только о компьютерах...

 Хммм... Ну, тогда остается только одно соображение: 
 - А давай ей RAMочку подарим, раз она такая.
 - Да ну, а вдруг у ней там потом слоты в сокеты не войдут, или еще чего. Ты же потом и виноват окажешься, да еще и ламером обзовет. Лучше Донцову - это же вечная ценность, безопасно и сердито. 
Мораль: надо было перед 8м оповестить широковещательно всех, что именно нужно, с какими характеристиками, и в какой лавочке лучше купить.

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by SPZenA  Донцову ругаю на каждом шагу...   
> Имидж и умные разговоры... Семнадцатилетняя девушка, которая сидит под Linux'ом, и разговаривает только о компьютерах...     Хммм... Ну, тогда остается только одно соображение: 
>  - А давай ей RAMочку подарим, раз она такая.
>  - Да ну, а вдруг у ней там потом слоты в сокеты не войдут, или еще чего. Ты же потом и виноват окажешься, да еще и ламером обзовет. Лучше Донцову - это же вечная ценность, безопасно и сердито. 
> Мораль: надо было перед 8м оповестить широковещательно всех, что именно нужно, с какими характеристиками, и в какой лавочке лучше купить.

 Хм. Резонно   ::  
Спасибо   ::    В следующий раз так и сделаю   ::   ::

----------


## it-ogo

К проблеме подарков.

----------


## Оля

Зачем телеканал "Спорт" переименовали в "Россию 2"?  :fool"

----------


## Basil77

> Зачем телеканал "Спорт" переименовали в "Россию 2"?  :fool"

 Ответ = Бабло. Если хочешь грузануться, могу прочитать лекцию по маркетингу в условиях авторитарного государства с зачаточными признаками рыночной экономики на фоне сформировавшегося пост-индустриального
 лобби на фоне недавно состоявшегося агрессивного передела собственности. Как говорили классики:  КАПИТАЛИСТИЧЕСКИЕ АКУЛЫ  *БИОГРАФИЯ АМЕРИКАНСКИХ МИЛЛИОНЕРОВ*  _ВСЕ КРУПНЫЕ СОСТОЯНИЯ НАЖИТЫ НЕЧЕСНТЫМ ПУТЁМ_
З.Ы. Всю эту чмошную братию, которая воспринимает население современной Российской Федерации как кормовую базу и как поле для своих ###ных [s:26fejfar]экскрементов[/s:26fejfar] эксперементов, я бы, не задумываясь, отправил [s:26fejfar]в расход[/s:26fejfar] на перековку.

----------


## BappaBa

> по маркетингу в условиях авторитарного государства с зачаточными признаками рыночной экономики на фоне сформировавшегося пост-индустриального лобби на фоне недавно состоявшегося агрессивного передела собственности.

 Зашел с козырей. =)

----------


## Ramil

В каком порядке лучше пересматривать эпизоды "Звёздных Войн": 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 или 4, 5, 6, 1, 2, 3 ?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> В каком порядке лучше пересматривать эпизоды "Звёздных Войн":

 4, 5, 123, 6

----------


## Crocodile

> В каком порядке лучше пересматривать эпизоды "Звёздных Войн":

 4, 5, 1, 2, 3 
6 можно не смотреть. Моя думай, лучше мало-мало посмотри эпизодку 1, там много бум-бум и машинков.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  В каком порядке лучше пересматривать эпизоды "Звёздных Войн":   4, 5, 1, 2, 3 
> 6 можно не смотреть. Моя думай, лучше мало-мало посмотри эпизодку 1, там много бум-бум и машинков.

 Да смотрел я их все уже (когда-то). Просто вчера скачал все 6 эпизодов в BlueRay качестве, теперь думаю, с какой начать. Кстати "бум-бум и машинков" больше во второй )))

----------


## Wowik

Хочу мелкому (6 лет) показать. С чего начать?

----------


## Ramil

> Хочу мелкому (6 лет) показать. С чего начать?

 Моё чувство справедливости говорит, что начинать надо с 4.
потому что, если врубить подряд с первого фильма, то на 4 эпизоде твой мелкий скажет - чёзанах? где триде? где "бум-бум" и "машинки"?

----------


## Crocodile

> Моё чувство справедливости говорит, что начинать надо с 4.

 Согласен. В 1 практически в начале фильма уже есть джедаи. И неясно, откуда же они такие крутые вдруг взялись. В 4-м это понятие плавно вводится. А если к 4-му эпизоду малой уже просёк что к чему, то 4-6 получаются бессмысленно затянутыми.

----------


## Wowik

У мелкого есть робот R2-D2, он во всех эпизодах есть?

----------


## Ramil

> У мелкого есть робот R2-D2, он во всех эпизодах есть?

 Да

----------


## Crocodile

> У мелкого есть робот R2-D2, он во всех эпизодах есть?

 А как же.

----------


## Сергей Уланов

Глупый вопрос)) Может кто подскажет в чем проблема? Купил с дурак с рук немного б\у ноутбук Самсунг вот такой же http://www.320-8080.ru/catalog/172/31597 .  А вчера на мониторе появилась белая горизонтальная полоса шириной где то примерно в 1-2  пикселя(( это что видюшка чтоли уже сдохла так рано??  Гарантия 2 недели давно кончилась. Не знаю теперь что делать((   и  продавца не могу найти! Как можно решить эту проблему??

----------


## Ramil

> Глупый вопрос)) Может кто подскажет в чем проблема? Купил с дурак с рук немного б\у ноутбук Самсунг вот такой же http://www.320-8080.ru/catalog/172/31597 .  А вчера на мониторе появилась белая горизонтальная полоса шириной где то примерно в 1-2  пикселя(( это что видюшка чтоли уже сдохла так рано??  Гарантия 2 недели давно кончилась. Не знаю теперь что делать((   и  продавца не могу найти! Как можно решить эту проблему??

 
Поздравляю. Это видюха (в лучшем случае). Ремонт в районе 4 тыс. рублей. Или ЖК матрица (это проще новый ноут купить).

----------


## gRomoZeka

У меня тогда тоже компьютерный вопрос.  :: 
У меня комп не выключается неделями, нареканий нет. Зато когда его выключаю, он включается обратно только после танцев с бубном. Обычно жмешь, жмешь на кнопку - ноль реакции. Думаешь: "Ну все, на этот раз точно сдох", идешь чай пить, а он через пару минут вдруг сам собой включается.
Чего это?  ::  Кнопоцка западает, или БП, или еще что?

----------


## Полуношник

> Глупый вопрос)) Может кто подскажет в чем проблема? Купил с дурак с рук немного б\у ноутбук Самсунг вот такой же http://www.320-8080.ru/catalog/172/31597 .  А вчера на мониторе появилась белая горизонтальная полоса шириной где то примерно в 1-2  пикселя(( это что видюшка чтоли уже сдохла так рано??  Гарантия 2 недели давно кончилась. Не знаю теперь что делать((   и  продавца не могу найти! Как можно решить эту проблему??

 У ноута есть разъем для подключения внешнего монитора? Попробуй, посмотри что получится.

----------


## BappaBa

> а он через пару минут вдруг сам собой включается.

 Если это происходит постоянно, то задержка где-то в настройках BIOS.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Если это происходит постоянно, то задержка где-то в настройках BIOS.

 Да я ничего там не меняла.   ::  
А может это быть оттого, что БП не справляется с нагрузкой?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Если это происходит постоянно, то задержка где-то в настройках BIOS.   Да я ничего там не меняла.   
> А может это быть оттого, что БП не справляется с нагрузкой?

 Иногда причиной бывает обыкновенная пыль, набившаяся в вентилятор.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Иногда причиной бывает обыкновенная пыль, набившаяся в вентилятор.

 О, спасибо.

----------


## Medved

Россияне, help!  ::   
Сегодня узнавал насчёт программ обучения для первоклашек(новая традиция, блин).
Там какой-то дикий хаос по-моему, нигде путной инфы найти не могу, чем, например, школа2100 отличается от УМК "гармония", и других.
У кого дети учатся, черкните, плз, пару строк на тему английского в этих программах: что учат, как учат, но больше всего:
1. Довольны ли ВЫ?
2. Как обстоят дела с произношением?
В принципе интересны все предметы, но оффтопить не буду. Может кто ссылку даст, где более-менее-путёво-толково разжёваны их различия и особенности...
Санькс ын адванс  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Россияне, help! ...

 Я не очень понял, в чём заключается вопрос, если честно. У меня сын в первом классе, и английского (и вообще иностранного языка) у них нет и в помине. Начинается вроде бы с 4-го, как было и когда я учился в школе. Но вообще всё зависит от школы, есть такие, где и с 1го класса уже есть. Вообще много нововведений, мне не очень понятных, если сравнивать с тем, что было в 1м классе у меня. Дневников у них нет. Оценки не ставят (хотя контрольные есть). Кто всё правильно решил - дают значок с надписью "Молодец!"   ::  . Четвертей в 1м классе тоже нет - каникулы вроде раз в месяц по неделе, но вообще я не очень врубился до сих пор в переодичность. И вообще в школу постоянно приезжают какие-то комиссии и занятия у первоклашек в эти дни отменяются. В общем, сплошной гемор для родителей - мы с женой на работе и ребёнок в такие дни целый день дома пялится в телевизор или в комп. Плюс Снежанны Денисовны эти, учителя то есть, бесят. Училка в параллельном классе 1го сентября объявила, что очень любит золотые украшения и ждёт от родительского комитета презент не реже, чем раз в месяц. У моего сына вроде поприличней попалась, таких требований не выдвигала, но всё равно почти каждую неделю приходится сдавать какие-то суммы на разную фигню (даже не всегда понятно на какую). Если хочешь подробней о чём-то, то, пожалуйста, конкретизируй вопрос. 
Да, кстати, мой сын ходит в ту же школу, куда и я ходил и даже занимается в той же самой классной комнате, где и я в первом классе сидел. Так что мне очень чётко видно, что за эти годы изменилось. Некоторые вещи, правда, остались неизменными (такие , как групповые фото  ::  ):

----------


## Medved

Пасиб за ответ, конкретика:
Как нам сегодня втирали, в зависимости от выбранной мной программы обучения различается практически всё: учебники, расписание занятий, акценты на русском/математике/литературе/инъязу и т.п.. Различаются даже способы подачи материала по каждому из предметов.
В тонкости, как водится, не вникали, типа выбери то, не знаю чего, а потом поимей геморрой с того, что сам же и выбрал. С преподом подискутировали, она здорово уходит от темы, несмотря на моё большое уважение к ней, грит "иди ты в интернет". А тута только заумные фразы типа: "Программа XXX построена с учетом новейших требований и методик, отвечает современным стандартам, обеспечивает гармоничное интеллектуальное бла бла бла.... построена на основе научных трудов такого-то и такого-то, откройте посмотрите, там вы найдёте принципы применяемые в обучении etc.". Типа мне только и времени что бродить по инету в поисках пресловутых трудов и потом вникать в сотню страниц текста ради одного предложения, что же всё таки в основе и как же происходит учебный процесс. Сломал уже половину мозга, какую же программу обучения выбрать. Оставшаяся половина мыслит туго. Поэтому прошу помощи: если кто в теме насчет этих выпендрёжных программ, чем они различаются вкратце, или хотя бы ссылку на толковое обсуждение.
По поводу английского: начнут учить со второго класса, но как и что, буду вылавливать препода и допрашивать. Но в каждой программе количество и качество даваемого английского различаются, поэтому хотелось бы быть готовым к предстоящему разговору. Жалко будет если по традиции убьют на корню саму возможность начать говорить по-английски правильно, или будут коверкать то, чему я буду её после школы переучивать....
Совсем конкретика:  ::  
1. Нравится ли вам уровень английского, который дают Вашему ребенку?
2. Как у него с произношением?
3. Как, при этом, называется ваша программа (УМК)?

----------


## Basil77

@Евгений
Насчёт этих заумных программ пока стараюсь не вникать, в младших классах это не так уж важно имхо. У меня ребёнок, когда пошёл в школу, уже и так прекрасно умел читать, писать и считать (даже таблицу умножения практически всю к тому времени знал, причём ему это никто специально не вдалбливал, ему самому интересно, вот и выучил). Главное, чтобы им не парили мозг всякими вещами, типа планирования семьи, беседами со школьным психологом и прочее, за этим стараюсь следить и пресекать.  ::  По поводу английского ничего не могу подсказать, как ты уже, наверное, понял из моего предыдущего поста. Со следущего года планирую записать сына в факультативную платную школу, пусть там овладевает инглишем, всё равно в обычной школе ему фиг научат. Моему племяннику 12 лет, а он до сих пор ничего, кроме "Май нейм из" по-английски не знает. Кстати, такие вещи, как английский алфавит и английский счёт до 20 мой мелкий выучил по собственному почину, так что ему эта тема интересна, поэтому, надеюсь, учиться будет с охотой.

----------


## it-ogo

Какой смысл интересоваться какими-то там программами, если учительница, которая, собственно, будет учить, о них представления не имеет?   ::   
Национальные, министерские и т.д. программы пишутся чиновниками и для чиновников в целях оправдания собственного существования. А чему и как учат - зависит исключительно от учителей, от их квалификации, таланта и совести. Вышестоящие инстанции им (и ученикам) только мешают. 
Это я как вузовский преподаватель говорю.   ::     ::

----------


## Roza

> Какой смысл интересоваться какими-то там программами, если учительница, которая, собственно, будет учить, о них представления не имеет?

 Согласна, смотри на того, кто будет обучать, а не на программу. Я в одной и той же школе по одной и той же программе в одном и том же классе, (в восьмом или седьмом не помню) учила биологию с трех подходов, сколько учителей столько подходов. А уж про английский вообще молчу, за всю учебу учителей было больше 4-х и у всех разный подход и акцент, одна вообще на уроке по-английски не говорили, только по-русски и ставили всем подряд 4 и 5.

----------


## Medved

> У меня ребёнок, когда пошёл в школу, уже и так прекрасно умел читать, писать и считать (даже таблицу умножения практически всю к тому времени знал...)

   ::  Вундеркинд, блин. Завидую.   

> Это я как вузовский преподаватель говорю.

 Спасибо за дельный совет.   

> Согласна, смотри на того, кто будет обучать, а не на программу.

 Спасибо. 
Thanks all, guys & girls  ::

----------


## Юрка

Народ, привет!   ::  
Извините, что обращаюсь, сами мы не местные. Купил ноут с предустановленной лицензионной Windows 7 и с 60-ти дневной демонстрационной версией Microsoft Office 2007 (версия самая простая: "home and student"). В этом офисе мне нужен Word и Excel. Вчера поработал в них первый раз. Но эта собака спрашивает ключ для активации. Пишет, что сама программа предустановлена, но нужен ключ. Без ключа - 25 заходов и всё.
Вот, зашёл спросить, что мне делать, если в итоге хочу получить нормальную работоспособную версию офиса?
Мне не срочно, но в будущем понадобится.
Дополнительная информация: 
1) видел, что кое-где предлагают ключи (а так же какие-то патчи и кряки - не знаю что это). Но это надо ещё найти тот ключ, от моей версии? Не будет ли потом проблем? А то может там внутри проверка какая сидит на чистоту ПО...
2) Работаю в компании-партнёре Microsoft. Может, обратиться в helpdesk и они переустановят?

----------


## Ramil

> Народ, привет!   
> Извините, что обращаюсь, сами мы не местные. Купил ноут с предустановленной лицензионной Windows 7 и с 60-ти дневной демонстрационной версией Microsoft Office 2007 (версия самая простая: "home and student"). В этом офисе мне нужен Word и Excel. Вчера поработал в них первый раз. Но эта собака спрашивает ключ для активации. Пишет, что сама программа предустановлена, но нужен ключ. Без ключа - 25 заходов и всё.
> Вот, зашёл спросить, что мне делать, если в итоге хочу получить нормальную работоспособную версию офиса?
> Мне не срочно, но в будущем понадобится.
> Дополнительная информация: 
> 1) видел, что кое-где предлагают ключи (а так же какие-то патчи и кряки - не знаю что это). Но это надо ещё найти тот ключ, от моей версии? Не будет ли потом проблем? А то может там внутри проверка какая сидит на чистоту ПО...
> 2) Работаю в компании-партнёре Microsoft. Может, обратиться в helpdesk и они переустановят?

 1. Вполне законный способ - поставить OpenOffice и работать там (документы .doc и .xls понимаются прекрасно).
2. Вполне незаконный, но действенный способ - скачать с любого торрент-трекера/шары нормальный (уже крякнутый) дистрибутив офиса и установить его.
3. Можно попытаться найти кряк самостоятельно, но его не рекомендуется использовать без основательной проверки на виртуальной машине (во-избежание, так сказать, практически все скачиваемые отдельно кряки на самом деле - какая-нибудь гадость, типа трояна или вируса).
4. Ну, или купить себе офис легально.

----------


## Юрка

> 1. Вполне законный способ - поставить OpenOffice и работать там (документы .doc и .xls понимаются прекрасно).

 Спасибо, Рамиль. Наверное скачаю OpenOffice.

----------


## zzc

> поставить OpenOffice и работать там (документы .doc и .xls понимаются прекрасно).

 Как правило, всё на самом деле прекрасно, но в некоторых случаях ( в документах со сложной структурой или в случае невезения  ::  ) возможные некоторые косяки.
Ну, и некоторые возможности отсутствуют.
Но вообще, продукт безусловно отличный, использую его по линухом и в 85% случаев доволен)

----------


## SPZenA

> Originally Posted by Ramil  поставить OpenOffice и работать там (документы .doc и .xls понимаются прекрасно).   Как правило, всё на самом деле прекрасно, но в некоторых случаях ( в документах со сложной структурой или в случае невезения  ) возможны_ некоторые косяки.
> Ну, и некоторые возможности отсутствуют.
> Но вообще, продукт безусловно отличный, использую его по_д_ линухом и в 85% случаев доволен)

 Да, я тоже его использую. Хорошая вещь  ::

----------


## zzc

Что, вобщем, не мешает под виндой использовать обычный оффис и быть довольным в 95% случаев :о)
Часто приходится печатать по 2/4/... листов на 1 физическую страницу и тут либо у меня руки кривые, либо o.o. пасует)

----------


## Seraph

...

----------


## zzc

Если уж нужно своровать, то я поступлю менее махрово и поставлю crack  ::

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю, у меня лицензия не заканчивается. Я уже крякнутый скачал и пользуюсь - никаких лицензий. 
У нас контора экономит, поэтому всем, кому может (кто не брыкается) ставится по умолчанию OpenOffice (да, под виндой это чудо тоже есть).
Проблемы с совместимостью (что я заметил):
1. Защита, установленная на листы и книги xls чудесным образом пропадает в OO и не восстанавливается уже.
2. Документы Office 2007 (xlsx, xlsb) не понимаются в ОО. 
3. Кривая поддержка odf (благо мы их не используем).
4. Ну и забудьте про макросы в ОО. Верне, в ОО есть какой-то свой аццкий макроязык (вместо VBA), соответственно, тяжелые, наполненные макросами экселевские книги под самое "нехочу", в ОО не работают. Макроязык ОО учить ни у кого ни сил, ни желания нет, поэтому тем, кому надо, по заявочке ставится MS Офис. 
В остальном, для подготовки простых документов  - вполне себе подходит.

----------


## CoffeeCup

А небоскребы сильно качаются, когда ветер дует?

----------


## Юрка

Каков алгоритм обмена паспорта в связи с 45-летием? Один раз менял (8 лет назад), но не помню как это было. Кажется, два раза бегал в отделение милиции.   ::   
1) Делаю фотки.
2) Иду в сбербанк и оплачиваю новый паспорт.
3) Иду в паспортный стол по месту жительства (там где прописывают, выписывают, дают справки "форма 9" и т.д.). Пишу заявление об обмене, сдаю старый паспорт, фотки, квитанцию об оплате.
4) Иду в милицию и получаю новый паспорт. 
Всё так? 
А может, пункт 3 - иду в милицию?   ::  
Всегда угорал от нашей бюрократии.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Каков алгоритм обмена паспорта в связи с 45-летием? Один раз менял (8 лет назад), но не помню как это было. Кажется, два раза бегал в отделение милиции.

 Сейчас всё поменялось. Насколько я знаю, всем этим ведает теперь ФМС (Федеральная Миграционная Служба).
Глянь тут: http://www.fms.gov.ru/ 
Насчёт общегражданского паспорта подсказать не могу, но в этом году делал загранпаспорт и получал отметку о гражданстве на свидельство о рождении ребёнка - всё в местном УФМС.

----------


## Юрка

Спасибо. Как я понял, надо начинать с ЖЕКа. 
Ещё животрепещющий вопрос: какой вид  бесплатной интернет-рекламы самый эффективный для частного мастера?
1) Пару лет назад создал *тему на специализированном форуме*. Заказы растут, но хотелось бы больше. Использую свой потенциал пока всего на 5-10%.
2) Вроде можно создать свой сайт. Это сложно? Это эффективнее форума?
3) Можно создать страничку в ЖЖ. Там какая должна быть стратегия, чтобы заметили? Это эффективно?

----------


## ocitalis

I have a Russian language question. Pimsleur's Learn Russian audiobooks say that "у меня" means "at my place". But isn't the most literal translation of this phrase "at me"? Why does Pimsleur use the "at ___ place" formulation when it is less precise, longer (more words), and more awkward than the literal "at ___" translation?
Using Pimsleur's way means word ordering that is already strange sounds even stranger. For example, "At your place, in the car does gasoline exist?" is less intuitive than "At you, in the car does gasoline exist?".

----------


## it-ogo

> I have a Russian language question. Pimsleur's Learn Russian audiobooks say that "у меня" means "at my place". But isn't the most literal translation of this phrase "at me"? Why does Pimsleur use the "at ___ place" formulation when it is less precise, longer (more words), and more awkward than the literal "at ___" translation?

 "у меня" is not a complete phrase and can not be reliably translated without context. But most often it means just "I have". As for Pimsleur logic, I can neither comment it nor recommend.   

> Using Pimsleur's way means word ordering that is already strange sounds even stranger. For example, "At your place, in the car does gasoline exist?" is less intuitive than "At you, in the car does gasoline exist?".

 This is the way automatic translation works. It is always awkward and often unintelligible. 
I can guess that original phrase was "У тебя в машине есть бензин?" I'd translate it like "Do you have a gas in your car?" or "Is your car fueled?"

----------


## translationsnmru

> "Do you have *_* gas in your car?"

   ::  .

----------


## Полуношник

По NASA TV показывают пресс-конференцию перед пуском очередного "Союза". Журналисты задают вопросы американскому астронавту. Он отвечает по-английски, потом переводчик в пресс-центре переводит его ответ на русский. Одновременно переводчик-синхронист NASA TV переводит то, что говорит переводчик пресс-центра, обратно на английский. Собственно, вопрос: а нафига?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Контролирует.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Поднимаю тему.  На всякий случай.

----------


## Hanna

> Поднимаю тему.  На всякий случай.

 
Good!  I have a stupid question...  
Does anyone know about formatting of audio books for the ipod.... ? 
Does an m4b file actually get bigger than the same book in mp3, even if I choose a low bitrate when I convert?  
I  use m4b because that lets me bookmark audio books so I can continue at  the same place where I stopped. Plus it's nicer to have one file than,  10 or 20 for just one book. But now I am worried that I am wasting ipod space by using m4b rather than mp3.

----------


## Ramil

LOL The longes thread on this forum got resurrected
@Hanna - can't you just convert MP3 -> M4B and compare their sizes?

----------


## Hanna

Well, the difference is that i merge multiple mp3 files into ONE m4b file. 
So I guess I would have to compare the size of all the mp3s, or all of them merged into one mp3 with the m4b file. I was just too lazy to do that and I was hoping that somebody here might be an expert. But it's quite a specialised skill really, lol!

----------


## Doomer

> Does anyone know about formatting of audio books for the ipod.... ?

 I've done it for iPod nano
I don't use m4b and AKAIK iPod can work with mp3 audiobooks and remember the bookmarks
You'll definitely need iTunes to create audiobook for iPod

----------


## Doomer

> So I guess I would have to compare the size of all the mp3s, or all of them merged into one mp3 with the m4b file.

 Select all mp3 files which you want to get size of
right mouse click
If you on Mac, select Get Info
If you on Windows, select Properties
I hope you are not on Linux, because I might need to look the procedure up if you are  :: 
Watch the size
Compare with m4b file size

----------


## Полуношник

Что значит "S" в названиях смартфонов? Типа есть просто "Пафосный смартфон" и  "Пафосный смартфон S". Как эта S расшифровывается?

----------


## Doomer

"S" в названиях смартфонов обычно означает 19-ю букву латинского алфавита
также добавляет +1 к карме айфона  ::

----------


## diogen_

Буква S напоминает шипящу змею, изготовившуюся к прыжку.  Поэтому предполагаю, что  создатели расчитывают  на эффект от лицезрения смарта,  сопоставимый с укусом змеи, т.е. просто отпад  :: 
Другие гипотезы на этот счет: Tekedia

----------


## Ramil

Вот жалко нет маркетологов на форуме, мне бы тоже было интересно  ::  Наверное целый департамент над названием трудился и целую пачку бумаги извели.

----------


## it-ogo

А почему на форуме только одна тема для глупых вопросов, а все остальные - для умных? Почему такая дискриминация? Не говоря уже о сегрегации.

----------


## Crocodile

> Что значит "S" в названиях смартфонов? Типа есть просто "Пафосный смартфон" и  "Пафосный смартфон S". Как эта S расшифровывается?

 Siri? 
"_Siri is the intelligent personal assistant that helps you get things  done just by asking. It allows you to use your voice to send messages,  schedule meetings, place phone calls, and more. But Siri isn’t like  traditional voice recognition software that requires you to remember  keywords and speak specific commands. Siri understands your natural  speech, and it asks you questions if it needs more information to  complete a task. 				__Siri uses the processing power of the dual-core A5 chip in iPhone  4S, and it uses 3G and Wi-Fi networks to communicate rapidly with  Apple’s data centers. So it can quickly understand what you say and what  you’re asking for, then quickly return a response._  _Siri is currently in beta and we’ll continue to improve it over time._"

----------


## Crocodile

> А почему на форуме только одна тема для глупых вопросов, а все остальные - для умных? Почему такая дискриминация? Не говоря уже о сегрегации.

 Тебя просто ввело в заблужение название темы, заключающей в себе негативный стереотип. Политкорректный вариант: "Тема для честных вопросов".

----------


## Юрка

А кто владелец этого сайта? Организация, частное лицо, россиянин, эмигрант из России, гражданин США?..

----------


## Lampada

> А кто владелец этого сайта? Организация, частное лицо, россиянин, эмигрант из России, гражданин США?..

 На все эти вопросы может ответить MasterAdmin.

----------


## Юрка

Что купить на 20 000 рублей на www.ozon.ru?
Подарили подарочные карточки этого интернет-магазина. Так что купить что-то придётся.

----------


## diogen_

На "пятерку" можно стильным кистевым тренажером затовариться. Приятно будет отвечать на вопросы: дядя, почему у тебя такие большие руки?  ::  OZON.ru - Подарки | Тренажер IronPower Force Two. Цвет: черный | Интернет-магазин: купить подарки, сувениры 
Пятнашку на сдачу можно в иридерах сразу же оставить и поддержать флагмана. Ученье - свет, с этим ничего не поделашь. Приходится (скрепя сердцем и кошельком) соглашаться. ::  OZON.ru - Onyx Boox M92M, Perseus | Onyx International | Электронная книга | Интернет-магазин электроники 
Если же перспектива умереть дураком не страшит, значит сразу держи путь в электронные игрушки, музыку, видео, и прочие достижения постиндустриального общества  и затоваривайся по полной программе, тем чего еще (вдруг) нет. Гулять, так гулять. ::  
Можно еще поддержать братьев наших меньших и купить автокормушку за "треху". Доброе дело,а заодно и кошке - приятно.  ::  OZON.ru - Подарки | Автоматическая кормушка "Feed-Ex" для сухого корма, цвет: голубой, 2 кг | Интернет-магазин: купить подарки, сувениры

----------


## Юрка

Диоген, спасибо за новые идеи!

----------


## Юрка

Тут есть носители португальского языка?
Интересует критика носителя языка этого исполнения песни: Эльмира Калимуллина и Пелагея "Cancao do mar".
Интересует любая критика: произношение, подача, эмоциональные акценты (всё, что сочтёте нужным отметить).
А я потом Пелагее передам.  ::

----------


## strannik

В основном мусор не по причине того, что бросают мимо урн. А чаще из-за того, что урны или мусорные контейнеры редко чистят.

----------


## Юрка

> В основном мусор не по причине того, что бросают мимо урн. А чаще из-за того, что урны или мусорные контейнеры редко чистят.

 Это вопрос?
Ну, тогда вот мой ответ. В Японии (я слышал) вообще напряжёнка с урнами (их вроде нет). Люди просто уносят весь мусор домой и там утилизируют.
Вот что значит разница в мироощущении. Им по-барабану есть ли урна, и пуста ли она. Всё равно будет чисто. А нам нужно черех каждые 5 метров плевательницу, сморкательницу, швырятельницу и целый штат по их обслуживанию.

----------


## it-ogo

Может кто-нибудь подскажет реквизиты музыкальной композиции (исполнитель-название)? 
Где-то с десяток, что ли, лет назад интенсивно крутили по всяким FM-ам. Пели по-английски, кажется. Отличительній признак - настоящее многоголосое пение, мужские и женские голоса вели несколько разных мелодий одновременно. Чем-то похоже на грузинскую народную многоголосицу. Инструментального сопровождения, кажется, не было вовсе. 
Никаких слов не помню. 
Thnx.

----------


## Lampada

http://echo.msk.ru/sounds/1021672.html 
Интересно, кто слушает "Эхо Москвы"?  Ужасно противно слушать. Кривляние какое-то. Абсолютно не профессионалы радио.

----------


## Lampada

Кто-нибудь увлекается решением судоку?

----------


## pushvv

бывало когда-то от скуки спасался

----------


## pushvv

http://www.cspu.ru/kipnis/sudoku.pdf

----------


## pushvv

6758559_460s.jpg

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Может кто-нибудь подскажет реквизиты музыкальной композиции (исполнитель-название)? 
> Где-то с десяток, что ли, лет назад интенсивно крутили по всяким FM-ам. Пели по-английски, кажется. Отличительній признак - настоящее многоголосое пение, мужские и женские голоса вели несколько разных мелодий одновременно. Чем-то похоже на грузинскую народную многоголосицу. Инструментального сопровождения, кажется, не было вовсе. 
> Никаких слов не помню. 
> Thnx.

 Единственное что приходит на ум, из того, что много крутилось:    
Но с музыкальным сопровождением и не по-английски вовсе.

----------


## it-ogo

> Единственное что приходит на ум, из того, что много крутилось: 
> Но с музыкальным сопровождением и не по-английски вовсе.

 Нет-нет, спасибо, но это не многоголосица, а просто хор. Есть там местами пара фокусов вроде наложения с запаздыванием, но это не то...

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Никаких слов не помню.

 Ну так хотя бы мелодию напой.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Кто-нибудь увлекается решением судоку?

 Я. Не фанат, но случается.

----------


## pushvv

вероятно не то, но все же - единственное, что приходит на ум )

----------


## pushvv



----------


## pushvv

I have a weird question. My friend bought a lot of flowers for his girlfriend on 8 of march (it costs about 2k rubles). We work with his girlfriend together and today i've heard she talking with her friend (woman too): "He is fucking dumbass, who in the world spends 2k for flowers". So why the hell men tries to make you happy and women at their turn doing such shit?

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну так хотя бы мелодию напой.

 Да вот даже напеть не могу. Слишком сложно для меня, к тому же на один голос и не получится.  *pushvv*, nope  ::    

> I have a weird question. My friend bought a lot of flowers for his girlfriend on 8 of march (it costs about 2k rubles). We work with his girlfriend together and today i've heard she talking with her friend (woman too): "He is fucking dumbass, who in the world spends 2k for flowers". So why the hell men tries to make you happy and women at their turn doing such shit?

 Assuming that you are sincere rather than ironic i must say that we need some training to understand women. 
I believe the girlfriend was perfectly happy and especially with the fact that she is able now make her female friend envious about generosity and passion of her boyfriend. At the same time she wanted to show that she is so practical and independent that even don't need such romanticism (which is hardly true), that presumably should make her female friend even more envious.

----------


## pushvv

>>I believe the girlfriend was perfectly happy and especially with the fact that she is able now make her female friend envious about generosity and passion of her boyfriend. At the same time she wanted to show >>that she is so practical and independent that even don't need such romanticism (which is hardly true), that presumably should make her female friend even more envious. 
Just imagine your girlfriend calling you "fucking dumbass" (that was the stress of the phrase) for the flowers in public. It's completely disrespectfull. I think this is necessary here: 
В Древней Руси считалось, что мужчина, не бьющий жену, «дом свой не строит» и «о своей душе не радеет». Он будет «погублен» «в сем веке и в будущем». Позже «Домострой» установил четкие инструкции о том, как «учить» женщину:
бить жену следовало без свидетелей. «Не перед людьми, наедине поучить»;
бить нужно без эмоций, не со зла, а для профилактики. «Никако же не гневатися»;
наказывать только за крупные проступки. «По всяку вину» не бить;
необходимо соблюдать технику безопасности. «Ни по виденью не бите, ни под сердце кулаком, ни пинком, ни посохом не колотить, никаким железным или деревяным не бить»;
Как наказывать правильно? «Соймя рубашка, плеткою вежливенько (осторожно) побить, за руки держа».

----------


## Crocodile

> It's completely disrespectfull.

 There will never be respect again if men stupidly go on playing by the old rules and women play by the new ones.. If a girl is not a lady anymore, it's stupid to go on being a gentleman..

----------


## it-ogo

Just don't listen to woman's chat, if what she say is not intended for your ears. Be generous and remember that women never mean what they say. Forgive her like you want her to forgive you. (I feel myself a bit like Jesus today.)

----------


## Lampada

Пропали почти все картинки, которые я copy-pasted from Facebook, несколько сотен.  http://masterrussian.net/f13/%D1%81%...D%D1%8C-21500/
Может, кто-нибудь знает, почему? И можно ли их вернуть?
И вообще, как правильно копировать картинки с ФБ, чтобы они не исчезали?
Помогите, кто чем может, пожалуйста! 
Если поправить ничего нельзя, удалю все эти пустоты.

----------


## RedFox

Попытка открыть любую картинку возвращает "Content not found". А из самого ФБ ты эти картинки не удаляла? Или, может быть, поменяла им права доступа, что их теперь не видно извне ФБ?   

> И вообще, как правильно копировать картинки с ФБ, чтобы они не исчезали?

 Ну я думаю, ты в курсе:  :: 
В диалоге Insert Image -> From URL есть галка Retrieve remote file and reference locally. Если её снимать, картинки физически будут храниться на том сайте, откуда взята ссылка (и их судьба полностью зависит от того сайта). Если не снимать, форумный движок физически заберёт картинку себе, и пока MR существует, картинки никуда не денутся. 
В данном случае фотографии физически лежат в ФБ (вернее, в сети akamaihd.net, которую ФБ использует для хранения контента).

----------


## Lampada

> Попытка открыть любую картинку возвращает "Content not found". А из самого ФБ ты эти картинки не удаляла? Или, может быть, поменяла им права доступа, что их теперь не видно извне ФБ?  
> Ну я думаю, ты в курсе: 
> В диалоге Insert Image -> From URL есть галка Retrieve remote file and reference locally. Если её снимать, картинки физически будут храниться на том сайте, откуда взята ссылка (и их судьба полностью зависит от того сайта). Если не снимать, форумный движок физически заберёт картинку себе, и пока MR существует, картинки никуда не денутся. 
> В данном случае фотографии физически лежат в ФБ (вернее, в сети akamaihd.net, которую ФБ использует для хранения контента).

 Спасибо за ответ, но я ничего не меняла, эти картинки были с самых разных страничек _мордокнижки_. 
Вот что на мой вопрос ответил муж Деббочки:  _"Either the image server Facebook was using died and got replaced or Facebook changed the links to prevent sites outside facebook from displaying them. It happens from time to time.__The proper way to share facebook pictures is to save them to your computer and then upload them to an image hosting site like imgur.com and use the link imgur gives you to post it to the forum." _ В общем, не вернуть картинки.

----------

